# Neu Rocky Mountain ALTITUDE



## kali99 (27. Juni 2008)

Bye bye ETSX


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Juni 2008)

ich find des sieht mal richtig kacke aus da war mir das ETSX lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (28. Juni 2008)

Ich finde das neue Rad nicht sooo übel - sicher, es weckt keinen "Boah, geil, haben will" Reflex - und es passt sich schon sehr dem Mainstream an - das ETSX sah schon "krasser", technischer aus, mit einer tollen Silhouette. 
Die Linienführung des Altitude ist dagegen etwas "fettbauchig", und spiegelt keine Dynamik wider. Der Spannungsbogen eines Specialized fehlt.
*ABER:* Es ist ja zum fahren da, und da sehe ich genug Platz für eine große Flasche, eine voll versenkbare Sattelstütze, Schrittfreiheit und einen sinnvollen Federweg.
Auch die Decals und v.a. der Schriftzug gefallen mir. Also kein Totalausfall wie andere Modelle...
BTW: Geiler Laufradsatz? Neuer CrossMax?

Was aber bleibt ist eben der Eindruck dass sich Rocky in eine neue Richtung bewegt, der ich wohl nicht folge.


----------



## rocsam (28. Juni 2008)

...wenn man sich die Kommentare (erst Flatline, jetzt Altitude) so durchliest, scheint es zwei "Fraktionen" zu geben: Die einen mögen die Anpassung von seiten RM an den "Mainstream" nicht (Specialized, Giant usw), die anderen meinen: Egal, Hauptsache es fährt sich geil...
Mich interessiert, ob es TECHNISCHE ARGUMENTE für den Designwechsel (zB gebogenes Unterrohr im Tretlagerbereich...) bei RM gibt: Die Brücke zwischen den beiden Fraktionen ist die Frage: Fährt es sich geiler, wenn es so (mainstream-mäßig..) aussieht??? RM war immer auf seine PRÄZISION beim Rahmenbau stolz. Lassen sich solche "desingte" Rahmen überhaupt präzise zusammenbruzzeln??


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Juni 2008)

ich denke das ist genau der springende punkt bei der weiterentwicklung von rocky mountain.

so wie ich das sehe haben da ein paar bosse von rocky blut geleckt und wollen mehr geld verdienen. dass man sich dadurch an die großen anlehnen muss ist fast klar, weil diese den trend angeben und der von den bikern angenommen wird.
ich finds halt schade, dass eine schöne firma an die hunde geht. das altidude da oben sieht mir nicht mehr nach einem rocky mountain aus. rocky mountain war noch nie für besondere fräßteile bekannt, aber sie hatten so einen gewissen eigenen charme, der nun finde ich langsam verloren geht. schaut alles nach großserie aus(schon die 2006er, 2007er modelle sehen eher nach großserie aus als nach individualität).

hab vor 2 tagen eine white brothers federgabel bekommen, bei der kann man detailverliebtheit seitens des herstellers noch sehen, da ist nichts gegossen oder geforged. das ist einfach pure metaller-freude. so wies bei rocky damals auch war

ich finds schade, aber naja ist jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## Jendo (29. Juni 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Was aber bleibt ist eben der Eindruck dass sich Rocky in eine neue Richtung bewegt, der ich wohl nicht folge.



So sehe ich das auch!


----------



## kali99 (29. Juni 2008)




----------



## Geißbock__ (29. Juni 2008)

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass das Altitude nicht so Rahembruchanfällig ist wie das Etsx! Sieht mir fast so aus wie ein Modell von Giant! Finde auch, dass der Charme von Rocky Mountain Bicycles mehr und mehr verloren geht! Denke noch an die Zeiten eines Switch oder eines (Ur)Slayers zurück!  Diese Modelle sind für mich der Inbegriff von Rocky Mountain Bicycles!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Juni 2008)

ja mit dem Abgucken ist das schon so eine Sache.
Wieviele bauen den gerade Bikes nach dem Pribzip von Canyon oder Rotwild etc...? Selbst Nicolai ist mit dem Ion dabei.

Aber wie schon mal gesagt wurde....ist gibt nicht mehr viele neue Möglichkeiten einen Hinterbau anzulenken, besonders wenn er auch noch leicht sein soll. Da passiert es eben mal das einige Rahmen relativ gleich  aussehen.

Ich finde das Altitude richtig hüpsch. 
Ich glaube ich stehe mit der Meinung wohl alleine da was?


----------



## subdiver (30. Juni 2008)

@ kali99
"Danke" für das Verwenden fremden Bildmaterials, 
ohne Hinweis des Ursprungs 

@ All
Keine Ahnung, wieviele Kritiker hier aus dem Forum 
das Altitude schon live gesehen haben.
Bei der Präsentation im Kleinwalsertal ist das Bike von den RM-Bikern 
überwiegend positiv bewertet worden.


----------



## Geißbock__ (30. Juni 2008)

Glaube wir müssen uns erst an die neue Rockymountainoptik gewöhnen! Fahren würde ich es trotzdem mal gerne, um mir ein genaueres Urteil zu bilden! Nutzt alles Rummotzen nix, wenn man es noch nicht gefahren ist! Optik ist jedoch Geschmacksache!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kali99 (30. Juni 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> @ kali99
> "Danke" für das Verwenden fremden Bildmaterials,
> ohne Hinweis des Ursprungs



MTBR.com


----------



## subdiver (30. Juni 2008)

kali99 schrieb:


> MTBR.com



Und das zweite von Dir eingestellte Bild ?


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Juni 2008)

Was ist das denn jetzt für ein LRS? Sogar mit 15mm Steckachse oder wie?!


----------



## Catsoft (30. Juni 2008)

Wie sieht jetzt das (neue?) Logo aus?

Würde das Rad auch gerne mal fahren um es als Ersatz für mein Element 100mm  zu beurteilen. Nach 10 Jahren Element wird wohl mal Zeit für was Neues...  Aber dieses Mal würde ich auch das Spezi und ein Canyon in Betracht ziehen. Alles eine Frage des Preises.


----------



## subdiver (30. Juni 2008)

So, jetzt stelle ich meine Bilder hier selber vor (bevor es andere Profilierungssüchtige hier tun), 
die ich ja auch schon im "Rocky-Days-Thread" vorgestellt hatte.

Die Bilder wurden von mir am 22. Juni 08 auf der Stutzalpe im Kleinwalsertal aufgenommen.
Dort wurde das neue Altitude den Teilnehmern der "Rocky-Days" 
erstmalig öffentlich vorgestellt.

Das Bike ist ein reiner Prototyp, der erst ca. 2 Tage vor der Präsentation
verfügbar gewesen ist, deshalb ist die Ausstattung keine Serie !!


----------



## kali99 (30. Juni 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Und das zweite von Dir eingestellte Bild ?



es ist richtig, die zweite kommt von velovert.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (30. Juni 2008)

Das wollte er jetzt bestimmt nicht hören...


----------



## dirtpaw (30. Juni 2008)

die totale Beliebigkeit. Wenigstens siehts nicht so taiwanesisch aus wie Flatline und Slayer SS. Wenns made in Canada ist wäre das wohl eine mögliche Erklärung...

happy trails


----------



## Arthur27 (30. Juni 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ich finde das Altitude richtig hüpsch.
> Ich glaube ich stehe mit der Meinung wohl alleine da was?



Nö nicht ganz, ich finde es auch ganz hübsch, obwohl ich ETS-X Fahrer bin 
Bin mal gespannt wie es sich schlägt.


----------



## rocsam (9. Juli 2008)

..also fassen wir doch mal zusammen: ETS-X: Rahmenbrüche en Masse zumindest bis Modelljahr 2006/2007, New Slayer 06/07: zu wenig Federweg am Hinterbau, Element 07: Brüche an der Kettenstrebe: Fazit: Wer ein neues RM in der ersten Saison / im ersten Modelljahr kauft, ist nichts weiter als ein TESTFAHRER! Oder aus Sicht von RM: Die bikes befinden sich immer mindestens ein Jahr lang in "Erprobung durch Kundenhand". Mein neues ALTITUDE werde ich deshalb nicht schon 2009, sondern frühestens 2010 kaufen....


----------



## damonsta (9. Juli 2008)

Hässlich. Einfach nur hässlich. Warum sieht RM immer mehr nach Specialized aus?


----------



## Bodonia (9. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde, dass die Optik schon OK ist! Werde es bestimmt mal aus reiner Neugier probefahren, wenn es bei einem Händler in meiner Nähe im Laden steht. Nur wenn die RM-Preise nächstes Jahr weiter so ansteigen wie sie in den letzten Jahren gestiegen sind, ist so ein "0815"-Design ala Giant nicht vertretbar. Der Kult-Faktor aus "alten" Zeiten ist schnell verbraucht. Ich kann mich nur selbst zitieren: Rocky will ans schnelle Geld und Anteile von den Großen abzwacken! Irgendwie nachvollziehbar.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4905822&postcount=83

Rein von der Funktion her sind Giant oder andere Taiwan-Räder mindestens gleichwertig! Und nur wegen einem etwas schönenren Finish und dem kultigen Namen bezahle ich nicht den doppelten Preis! Das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Bruder Knapp (9. Juli 2008)

Der springende Punkt sind doch die geschwungenen Rohre, die zum einen eine niedriger Überstehöhe und zum anderen ein niedrigeres Tretlager ermöglichen. Vor allem ersteres war ja so ein bisschen ein Problem des ETSX und das wäre damit behoben. Allerdings auf Kosten der klaren und graden Linien.

Oder sehe ich das mit meinem Halbwissen falsch? Lasse mich gerne berichtigen!


----------



## wilson (13. Juli 2008)

Mich würde interessieren, ob es das Modell auch in Carbon geben wird. Wird langsam Zeit, dass RM auch ein Carbonbike ins Sortiment nimmt, auch wenn 90% hier das anders sehen.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Juli 2008)

wilson schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, ob es das Modell auch in Carbon geben wird. Wird langsam Zeit, dass RM auch ein Carbonbike ins Sortiment nimmt, auch wenn 90% hier das anders sehen.



Laut "BIKE-Magazin" ist eins geplant...


----------



## Nofaith (14. Juli 2008)

Naja, nachdem RM jetzt offiziell einige Modelle in TW produzieren lässt, spielt's auch keine Rolle mehr ob Sie 'nen Carbon-Rahmen dort fertigen lassen.

Sollte ein Bike/Rahmen kommen bin ich mal gespannt wie hoch die Differenz zu den Alu-Varianten ist(wieviel wohl ein Element-Carbon-Rahmen mehr kostet gegenüber dem Team-Modell?). Nur sollten Sie dann nicht mit in Canada nachgefrästen Steuersatz-, Tretlagergehäuse und geriebenen Sattelrohren werben und damit den Preisaufschlag zur Konkurenz begründen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Juli 2008)

Also die Preisschwankung liegt ja laut der Mountain Bike zwischen 2999 und 6999
Wenn das so stimmt.....was müssen da für Edelparts verbaut werden?


----------



## rockymo (18. Juli 2008)

es soll in Alu und Carbon kommen, daher sicher ein großer teil des Presiunterschieds...


----------



## subdiver (18. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich schade, dass RM nun auch die "Plastik"-Mode mitmacht 
Bei einem AM halt ich Plastik (Carbon) nicht unbedingt für das richtige Rahmenmaterial.
Zudem kommt das Plastikglump auch noch aus Taiwan 
Wahrscheinlich der Alurahmen auch.


----------



## numinisflo (18. Juli 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Bei einem AM halt ich Plastik (Carbon) nicht unbedingt für das richtige Rahmenmaterial.
> .



Verstehe ich nicht. GT bringt selbst den Downhiller aus Carbon. Wüsste nicht, wo da heutzutage noch Probleme liegen sollten.


----------



## subdiver (18. Juli 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. GT bringt selbst den Downhiller aus Carbon. Wüsste nicht, wo da heutzutage noch Probleme liegen sollten.



Das Problem bei Carbon ist, dass man nach einem Sturz nicht sehen kann,
ob der Rahmen geschädigt ist.
Denn auch im Innern der Rohre können Beschädigungen auftreten,
die dann äußerlich nicht sichtbar sind.
Der Rahmen kann dann unter Umständen richtig "platzen".

Deshalb sollten, lt. Hersteller, solche Sturzrahmen zur Untersuchung (röntgen) eingeschickt werden.

Das neueste CD Rize AM mit dem Carbonrahmen z.B. hat in diversen Tests (Bike und MB) 
schon Rahmenbrüche vorzuweisen 
Aber das ist nur ein Beispiel, es gibt auch andere Hersteller (Merida etc.)
die schon im Test Rahmenbrüche bei den Carbonrahmen hatten.

Carbonrahmen im Straßenrennsport sind ok, im Gelände halte ich sie für zu anfällig.
Achso, ich habe 1987 meine Ausbildung zum Kunststofftechniker abgeschlossen.


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Juli 2008)

Ich würde die vielzitierte Carbonschüssel gerne mal sehen. Fotos?!


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. Juli 2008)

Geduld! Gibt noch keine Bilder. Zumindest vom Carbonschrubber..
Wenns was gibt, sind se hier als erstes drin


----------



## Nofaith (18. Juli 2008)

In der neuen MB(in der Bike wohl auch) gibt's einen kleinen Bericht über das ALTITUDE. Viel steht leider nicht drin, vom Carbon-Rahmen gibt's nur ein Computer-Modell, solltes es aber so kommen wär's rein optisch zum :kotz:

Das ALTITUDE ist als AM-Bike gedacht. Was wird dann wohl aus dem Slayer SXC? Ist ja auch ein AM-BIKE.


----------



## subdiver (18. Juli 2008)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Das ALTITUDE ist als AM-Bike gedacht. Was wird dann wohl aus dem Slayer SXC? Ist ja auch ein AM-BIKE.



Nein, das Slayer ist ein Super-XC-Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (19. Juli 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Nein, das Slayer ist ein Super-XC-Bike



Wenn ich jemals beim biken einen treffe der Super-Cross-Country fährt, zerr ich ihn vom Rad und zwing ihn, mir dies auch beizubringen.


----------



## bike-it-easy (19. Juli 2008)

Naja, da gibt's welche, die fahren super CrossCountry, andere fahren SXC. 
Kann das selbe sein, muss es aber nicht. 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## numinisflo (19. Juli 2008)

Ich habe vermutlich ein durch die Diversifikation der Einsatzbereiche hervorgerufenes Identitätsproblem auf dem Rad.


----------



## bike-it-easy (19. Juli 2008)

Richtig ambitionierte Biker sind sowieso (mindestens) schizophren. Je nach Einsatzbereich sitzt dann halt ein anderes ICH auf dem Bike.

So, Schluß jetzt. Sorry für Off Topic.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## rocsam (19. Juli 2008)

..im nächsten Katalog wird RM uns den Einsatzbereich des Altitude und dessen Abgrenzung zum Slayer SXC bestimmt marketingtechnisch korrekt verklickern: Die Kreativ-Abteilung hat schon bei Amy diverse Drogencocktails geordert und sinnt jetzt kurz vor Drucklegung über neue Kategorie-Bezeichnungen nach: SXCS (Super X-Country Sport) oder AMS All Mountain Sport oder ....oder.....oder


----------



## Nofaith (19. Juli 2008)

SXCS* (Super X-Country Sport) 

*Bikes dieser Kategorie dürfen nicht über Bodenunebenheiten grösser 200mm gefahren werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kali99 (29. Juli 2008)




----------



## neikless (30. Juli 2008)

ich sags mal so das ETSX war nie ein bike für mich einfach vom einsatzgebiet,
aber das ETSX war optisch wie technisch sehr viel eigenständiger, was mir besser
gefallen hat !


----------



## dirtpaw (30. Juli 2008)

der Prototyp sieht zumindest nach "made in canada" aus. Hoffentlich bleibts für die Alu-variante dabei....


----------



## ow1 (30. Juli 2008)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> der Prototyp sieht zumindest nach "made in canada" aus. Hoffentlich bleibts für die Alu-variante dabei....



An was erkennst du das? Mein verflossenes Canyon hatte in etwas die gleichen Schweissnähte...
Aber je länger ich das Ding betrachte, muss ich sagen, es hat was


----------



## dirtpaw (30. Juli 2008)

@ow: an was ich das "erkenne"? das kann ich Dir nicht genau erklären: Ist ne Kombination aus den Schweissnähten, Art/Qualität/Optik der Frästeile und der Lackierung. Ich rede hier erstmal nicht von objektiven Qualitätsunterschieden sondern Unterschieden in der Machart. Ich glaube da gibts Unterschiede zwischen Canada und Taiwan. Wenn ich mir meine bikes im Vgl. zu Flatline und SS anschau (oder auch Reaper vs. Flow), liegen da zumindest die Unterschiede und mir gefällt der Canada-Style deutlich besser.


----------



## ow1 (30. Juli 2008)

Obwohl`s ja nur ein Prototyp sein soll, sieht die Verarbeitung auf alle Fälle nicht schlecht aus. Habe noch ein Detail endteckt. Die Hinterbaugelenkschrauben sind die gleichen wie die an meinem Element und das soll ja auch noch canadamade sein...

Aber Bilder und in Natura sind hald immer noch zwei verschiedene Ansichten und ich denke, wenn man das Bike mal live gesehen hat gibt`s sicher auch diesen "AHA" Effekt die die meisten Rockys auszeichnen.


----------



## subdiver (30. Juli 2008)

Uns wurde bei der Präsentation gesagt, dass der Prototyp in Canada gefertigt wurde.
Das soll auch bei der Serienproduktion so sein.


----------



## Catsoft (31. Juli 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Uns wurde bei der Präsentation gesagt, dass der Prototyp in Canada gefertigt wurde.
> Das soll auch bei der Serienproduktion so sein.



Ich hab ihn auf der BJT gesehen und er gefällt. Bei "Made in CD" wird das Teil gekauft!


----------



## ow1 (31. Juli 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn auf der BJT gesehen und er gefällt. Bei "Made in CD" wird das Teil gekauft!



Hast du überhaupt noch Platz in deiner Garage?


----------



## Catsoft (1. August 2008)

ow1 schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt noch Platz in deiner Garage?



Da ist es in letzter Zeit ganz schön einsam geworden  Würde mich dann wohl auch von meinem Element 70 trennen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohmtroll (4. August 2008)

kali99 schrieb:


>



Sieht aus wie ein Durchstieg am Damenfahrrad, nur der Flaschenhalter ist im Weg.
Mal ehrlich: müssen Umgehungen von Patenten so häßlich sein wie verkrüppelte Äste? 
Diese geschwungenen Rahmen heutzutage 
... scheint die Jugendstil-Episode des Bikerahmenbaus zu werden. 
Erinnert mich an ein Trek "dingenskirchen" - wie heißt das gleich?


----------



## santo77 (12. August 2008)

ganz einfach nur schön - mit weisser Gabel mein Traumbike


----------



## fantic26 (22. August 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


Carbon frame 70 SL


----------



## gmk (27. August 2008)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Durchstieg am Damenfahrrad, nur der Flaschenhalter ist im Weg.
> *Mal ehrlich: müssen Umgehungen von Patenten so häßlich sein wie verkrüppelte Äste?
> Diese geschwungenen Rahmen heutzutage*
> ... scheint die Jugendstil-Episode des Bikerahmenbaus zu werden.
> Erinnert mich an ein Trek "dingenskirchen" - wie heißt das gleich?



*geschwungenes unterrohr hat wenig bis gar nix mit der patent umgehung zu tun*
das altitude ist auf dem etsx patent aufgebaut
hinter(st)es gelenk ist über dem ausfallenden und nicht wie beim horst link unterhalb ...


----------



## dirtpaw (3. September 2008)

auf den Rahmen steht wohl anscheinend "designed and tested in Canada". Alles andere hätte mich zwar gefreut aber auch verwundert... schade....


----------



## subdiver (3. September 2008)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> auf den Rahmen steht wohl anscheinend "designed and tested in Canada". Alles andere hätte mich zwar gefreut aber auch verwundert... schade....



Alu = Made in Canada
Carbon = Made in Taiwan


----------



## dirtpaw (3. September 2008)

auf dem Alu Rahmen steht: "designed and tested in Canada"


----------



## subdiver (4. September 2008)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> auf dem Alu Rahmen steht: "designed and tested in Canada"



Wo kannst Du das lesen ?
Ich habe das Bike live gesehen und habe diesen Schriftzug 
nicht entdeckt, soll aber nichts heißen 

Laut dem Janz, bei den Rocky Days, sollen die Alurahmen 
in Canada geschweisst werden.


----------



## dirtpaw (4. September 2008)

das sind offizielle RM Katalogbilder vom Altitude. Hab leider keine Ahnung wie das hier mit Bilder posten funktioniert sonst würd ich das mal einstellen.
Das der Proto made in Canada ist glaub ich sofort. Evtl. ist ja der Rahmen sogar made in Canada, aber mit dem Schriftzug ist das doch eher unwahrscheinlich. Macht ja auch (betriebswirtschaftlich) keinen Sinn. Mir ham die mal bei BA gesagt, dass das SXC in Canada gefertigt wird und alle neuen Modelle in TW. Warum sollten die jetzt auf einmal in Canada wieder das Investieren anfangen. Wäre zwar cool, aber finanziell totaler Schwachsinn. Wir werden sehen....

PS: was ist eigendlich 2009 mit dem SXC los???? Ich glaub fast das gibts nicht mehr????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. September 2008)

hui wenn das Altitude wirklich in Canada geschweißt wird, wird es ja noch interessanter 
Doch doch SXC gibt es noch


----------



## subdiver (4. September 2008)

Katalogbilder ? 

Meine Info ist, dass das Alu-Altitude das bislang in Canada gefertigte
ETS-X in der Produktion ablöst.
Es müsste also nicht wieder neu investiert werden, weil die Produktionskapazitäten in Canada 
nur auf das neue Modell übertragen würden.
Das würde betriebswirtschaftlich also durchaus Sinn machen.

Aber wer weiß das schon so genau


----------



## zet1 (4. September 2008)

taeusche ich mich, oder sehe ich Probleme beid er Daempfer anlenkung kommen?

Denn die obere Daempferaufnahme liegt, wenn man seitlich hinschaut, hoeher als der hintere Drehpunkt an der Wippe, UND gleichzeitig liegt dieser hintere Drehpunkt an der Wippe fast auf gleicher Hoehe wie das recht klein dimensionierte Sattelrohrlager...

@Phil.S oder auch gerne jeder andere
 schau dir das mal an bitte im Linkage oder so... welche Kurve sich daraus ergibt

ich befuerchte das wird ein recht unsensibles Ding mit hoeherem Losbrechmoment...


----------



## rocsam (4. September 2008)

...wer bei RM   das erste Modelljahr kauft, weil er immer das neueste will, kriegt eben kein ausgereiftes bike, die Erprobung findet zunehmend in Kundenhand statt.... (Element07: zu schwache Kettenstreben, New Slayer: zu wenig nutzbarer Federweg, ETSX: Rahmenbrüche en masse usw,usw)
Also: Ich kaufe erst den 2010-Jahrgang! (Vielleicht dann wieder mit Canuck-Lackierung?!)


----------



## jonny27 (8. September 2008)

Hinterbausteifigkeit / Tretlagersteifigkeit:

Zur Aussage von Mario Lenzen im Messevideo: " beim Hinterbau haben wir viel experimentiert mit Carbon aber durch Wiegetritt hat es doch sehr geflext..."

Wer ein ETSX hat oder schon eins gefahren ist, kennt das grosse Defizit des Rahmens: spürbar starke Verwindung (schwammiges Fahrgefühl) beim Downhill und absolut schwacher Vortrieb beim Treten.

Gerade hier hätte man pointierte Aussagen erwartet, wie der Nachfolger Altitude diesen Mangel beseitigt. Aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall: Gemäss Mario Lenzens Aussage sind konstruktionsbedingt weiterhin Schwächen in der Hinterbau- und Tretlagersteifigkeit vorhanden, die jetzt mit Materialmix - sprich Kettenstreben aus Alu - angegangen werden sollen.

Alle vom ETSX enttäuschten Fahrer tun gut daran, erstmals Tests und Probefahrten abzuwarten, bevor sie sich ins Abenteuer Altitude stürzen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (8. September 2008)

meine güte, was für ein schwachsinn  
der rahmen wird nicht mehr oder weniger flexen als jeder andere gleich konstruierte viergelenker. aber hauptsache mal kräftig panik machen (in 3 verschiedenen threads)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonny27 (8. September 2008)

@JoeDdesperado

Bist du das Bike schon gefahren? Oder worauf stützt sich genau deine Prognose? Oder sind nach deiner Meinung alle gleich konstruierten Viergelenker gleich steif? Das halte ich dann für Schwachsinn.  

Nach meinem Verständnis ist der Punkt, dass eine Kettenstrebe aus Aluminium mehr Steifigkeit bringt als eine aus Carbon möglich aber nicht zwingend.

Somit bleibt der Kommentar von Mario Lenzen: "... aber durch Wiegetritt hat es doch sehr geflext..." zumindest so aussgekräftig, dass ich erstmal einen Test/Probefahrt abwarten will.


----------



## JoeDesperado (8. September 2008)

schau dir mal die mächtige kettenstrebe an, daraus kann man mit bisschen erfahrung schon einiges ableiten.
das statement von mario halte ich übrigens für völlig daneben.


----------



## Nofaith (8. September 2008)

Na, das man mit Alu eine steifere Kettenstrebe baut als mit einer "auf die Belastung konstruierten" Carbonstrebe bezweifel ich aber. Schaut man sich Steifigkeitstests von Carbon- und Alu-Modellen an, so liegen die Werte meistens bei den Carbonmodellen etwas höher.

Ich denke das Hauptargument ist hier die Haltbarkeit hinsichtlich Kettenklemmern und einer Kette die auf die Kettenstrebe schlägt.

Bin mal auf die ersten Tests gespannt, nach der Aussage im Video muss das Bike ja einiges abkönnen, schliesslich ist es CC, AM und Enduro geeignet. Kleinere Sprünge bis 1m tief dürften ja dann kein Problem mehr sein oder gibt's dann auch wieder spezielle Set-Up-Infos


----------



## JoeDesperado (8. September 2008)

mario wirkt auf dem video nicht gerade souverän, darum würde ich auch nicht alle seiner infos zum altitude für bare münze nehmen.


----------



## zet1 (8. September 2008)

mir sind Erklaerungen irgendeines testers sowieso wurscht, sondern mach mir immer mein eigenes Bild.... denn verlassen kann ich mich im endeffekt nur auf mich selber.... da koennen andere erzaehlen was sie wollen.

aber ich muss Joe Recht geben, so wie derzeit auf Rocky generell gehackt wird, das hat nicht mal mit Panikmache was zu tun... sondern is einfach Dumm...

Rocky macht immer noch eine der schoensten Bikes am Markt! Das Altitude beweist es erneut.

... und ob ein Bike im Wiegetritt felxt oder nicht is mir persoenlich sowas von tuttl, denn ich fahre nicht im Wiegetritt bergauf, sowie auch die meissten hier denke ich, die keine Race sind, oder!?!?

Ich habe derzeit ein Norco Fluid, das dem Altitude sehr aehnlich schaut, und das is ein supergeniales Bike!!! Wenn das Altitude auch so wird, steht sicher eines bie mir zuhause
schoen isses ja schonmal


----------



## decolocsta (8. September 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> mario wirkt auf dem video nicht gerade souverän, darum würde ich auch nicht alle seiner infos zum altitude für bare münze nehmen.





Rocky Mountain R.I.P. ALTITUDE der letzte Sargnagel...


----------



## zet1 (8. September 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Rocky Mountain R.I.P. ALTITUDE der letzte Sargnagel...



und dann RISE FROM THE DEAD and LIVE FOREVER 

mal ehrlich, toller beitrag


----------



## Tobias_RV (16. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
kennt einer schon die Gewichte von den Alu Modellen?


----------



## fantic26 (17. September 2008)

Wustet Ihr das Alle Modelle nur die *F32 Float 140mm* Gabel verbaut haben ! egal ob das 30Ã©r ne R das 50Ã©r&70Ã©r ne RL und das 90Ã©r fÃ¼r 6500â¬ eine RLC! 

Mann soll Glauben das man durch den steileren Sitzwinkel Berg hoch keine Absenkung mehr nÃ¶tig hat ?!?

Klar ist das besser aber mit vorne 100mm Eingestellt eben noch besser oder nicht !?  ALso bei den Preisen verstehe ich nicht warum man die 50g nicht in Kauf nimt und die Talas reinbaut !  Ne ne ne ! 

GruÃ

@Gewichte angeblich in Carbon 2600g in 18" und Alu 2900g ! (Rahmen mit DÃ¤mpfer) ! Keine Gewichtsrevolution dafÃ¼r sehr stabil ?!?


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. September 2008)

mach dir da mal keine sorgen, ich würde mein SXC auch sofort mit einer nicht absenkbaren 160mm-gabel fahren. auf die geometrie kommt's an! außerdem dürften die floats rein von der gabelperformance etwas besser funktionieren als die talas-modelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruza (18. September 2008)

falls jemand auf die idee kommt, rm hätte sich mit dem altitude ein ausgefuchstes neues rad aus den fingern gesaugt...ich halte es für ein trance mit etwas netteren cnc frästeilen...danke für die teuer bezahlte eigenständigkeit http://www.giant-bicycles.com/_upload_us/bikes/models/zooms/2008/Trance-X0-Silver-Anodized.jpg


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. September 2008)

review des altitude auf mtbr: http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/rocky-mountain-altitude-50-frameset-2009-review/


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. September 2008)

von der Form her ja.
Aber das Giant hat die gleiche Hinterbaufunktion wie das Glory.
dann eher das Spezi.
Und haben sie ja das Patent umgangen indem sie das Kettenstrebenlager auf höhe der Achse positioniert haben.

Ich sehe das nicht so eng. Mittlerweile ist es ja verdammt schwer ein System zu entwickeln was es noch nicht gibt.
Sieht man ja beim Nicolai Ion, Bergamont, Rotwild, Devinci, Canyon etc..


----------



## santacruza (18. September 2008)

ich hoffe nur für die zukunft, dass das altitude das einzige neuentwickelte rocky rad ist, das ohne aufkleber auf den ersten blick mit spezi, giant und co verwechselt werden kann. in einem sport wie dem mtb, wo jeder sein rad tuned, im forum zeigt und versucht einen individuellen lifestyle zu zeigen, verstehe ich halt diese einheitsbreiwelle nicht so ganz.oder schon aber will es nicht


----------



## fantic26 (20. September 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> mach dir da mal keine sorgen, ich wÃ¼rde mein SXC auch sofort mit einer nicht absenkbaren 160mm-gabel fahren. auf die geometrie kommt's an! auÃerdem dÃ¼rften die floats rein von der gabelperformance etwas besser funktionieren als die talas-modelle.




Mag sein ! aber beim Hill climbing willste mir doch nicht erzÃ¤hlen das du mit full travel (140mm) weiter kommst als mit abgesenkter Forke auf 100mm! Wir haben hier ein zwei coole uphill trails und da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen da will ich auch in Zukunft nicht absteigen und schieben so wie die anderen ! Mit dem ETS-X, zero Seatpost und der abgesenkten Talas ungeschlagen !!!
Was auffÃ¤llt sind das die Layback bikes wie Scott Genius Cube Stereo sehr schlecht abschneiden ! 
deswegen der steilere Sitzwinkel ne klasse Sache beim altitude ! fÃ¼r mich zumindestens ;-) 

@alle 
 Nur die Preise gefallen mir nun garnicht bei dem Dollar Kurs oder British Pfund wird es wohl ein Import werden ! da spaart mann satt ! Das Topmodell in den Staaten ist 2000â¬ billiger umgerechnet als in Deutschland ! aber aus Garantie ,Zoll,Versand-GrÃ¼nden ist England wohl die beste Bezugsadresse ! 

GruÃ fantic26 !


----------



## gmk (20. September 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> von der Form her ja.
> Aber das Giant hat die gleiche Hinterbaufunktion wie das Glory.
> dann eher das Spezi.
> *Und haben sie ja das Patent umgangen indem sie das Kettenstrebenlager auf höhe der Achse positioniert haben.*
> ...



*über der hinteren achse ...*
etsx patent


----------



## Ikonoklast (21. September 2008)

@fantic: ist doch egal, wie hoch die Gabel ist, solange der Lenkwinkel und die restliche Geometrie darauf angepasst ist. Abgesenkte Gabeln sind in meinen Augen nur eine Marketingstrategie auf die vor allem Poser abfahren und die von den Medien warum auch immer ohne Ende gepusht wird.
Jedenfalls fährt sich ein Rad, dass für 140mm Gabeln ausgelegt ist abgesenkt schrecklich, viel zu steiler Lenkwinkel, keinerlei Geradeauslauf, für mein Gefühl eher ein Hinternis am Berg. Und ja, ich komm mit allen meinen Rädern  (außer mit dem Kleinen) überall hoch


----------



## rocsam (21. September 2008)

....stimmt!! nach einem Fahrtechnik Kurs komme ich mit meinem SXC alle Steigungen ohne Absenkung rauf!! Einfach aufm Sattel nach vorne auf die Spitze rutschen und (ganz wichtig die ELLENBOGEN parallel zueinander und NICHT nach außen weg halten, dann "verkeilen" sich die Arme   zwischen Lenker und Oberkörper; in der Haltung ist, wenn man jetzt noch die Nasenspitze Richtung Vorbau bewegt, alles fahrbar, was man vorher sogar mit abgesenkter Gabel nicht fahren konnte. Nach ein paarmal üben gewöhnt man sich auch an die Haltung....


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. September 2008)

sag ich ja :toll:
nur auf die rahmengeometrie kommt's an, der rest (wie variable gabeln) ist großteils bikebravo-hype.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (22. September 2008)

Gabelabsenkung macht natürlich nur bei langen, steilen Anstiegen Sinn. Bei um die 20% Steigung, über mehrere hundert Höhenmeter am Stück kommst Du mit Fahrtechnik nicht mehr weiter 
Für die Hausrunde oder im Mittelgebirge, wenn die Geometrie passt, kommst Du klar kurze steile Rampen mit etwas Fahrtechnik hoch. Da ich aber gröstenteils in den Alpen unterwegs bin möchte ich auf meine TALAS keinesfalls mehr verzichten.

Meine Meinung zum Altitude:
Schönes Bike. An die neuen Formen wird man sich allgemein gewöhnen, nicht nur bei Rocky. Jede Zeit hat Ihre bevorzugten Rahmenformen. Die Rocky Rahmen der letzten Jahre waren auch nicht wirklich individuell, sondern entsprachen den damaligen  Zeitgeschmack und Stand der Technik.

Als Fahrer des besten AM-Bikes, dass Rocky bisher gebaut hat (das Old-Slayer...) sehe ich allerdings im Altitude noch keine wirkliche Verbesserung.  Mir schwebt für mein nächstes Bike eher sowas mit 160 mm Federweg vor, variabel, am besten vom Lenker aus verstellbar und mit guten Klettereigenschaften. Gleichzeitig sollte das Bike mit einer einigermaßen robusten AM-Ausstattung ein Gesamtgewicht von 12 Kg nicht zu weit übersteigen. 

Das sehe ich bisher weder beim SXC noch beim Altitude, Carbon hin oder her.
Konkurrenten wie Spezialized oder jetzt auch Liteville sind da schon deutlich näher dran.

Deshalb fahre ich weiter mein Old Slayer und entscheide dann in zwei, drei Jahren ob es bei mir wieder ein Rocky wird...


----------



## fantic26 (23. September 2008)

Klar komme ich auch mit 140mm sämtliche Steigungen hoch ! wenn aber 9 von 10 bikern absteigen und ich immer noch sitze dann frag ich mich was ich falsch mache mit meiner abgesenkten talas  Gabel ! Natürlich kommte es auch auf die Geo an  mit meinem Rose Es800 muss ich mich wesentlich mehr anstrengen ;-)auch beim Plettenberg Marathon wo es von der Straße 50meter hoch geht  ein absolut steiles Knäppchen  mit dem ets-x und talas  jet es ;-)  ich Glaub da muss ein Duell her ! Pro´s gegen Poser die ihre Gabel absenken beim uphill technik Trail ;-) wann wie wo ;-) Ne ne ne ;-) 
Klar ramme ich mir mein Allerwertesten in den SLK und kinn sabberder weise auf den Vorbau sonst ist die Traktion dahin ;-)  
Es gibt halt Trails die bis jetzt noch  keiner geschafft hat berg hoch von  meinen 50´mtb Kollgen und das ist auch ne Herrausforderung bei der allwöchentlichen Hausrunde ;-)! Nicht nur Mut und Brain Out bei berg ab Sturzfahrten !
Bei mir beim Mtb gibt es den Sinn sich zu steigern und was zu erreichen was man vorher nicht geschaft hat ;-)  und mit voller Gabellänge (140mm) brauche ich meine Uphill Ziele garnicht 
vornehmen !!! 

Gruß fantic26


----------



## zet1 (24. September 2008)

du kaufst also ein Bike danach wie weit du beim Hillclimbing hochkommst damit? Na toll

Ich meine hier geben einige, die einen sagen wir mal so - "eigenwilligen" - Geschmack haben, schon extrem presoenliche Statements ab

Rocky Mountain und auch kein anderer hersteller richtet sich nach euren "eigenwilligen" Vorlieben, sondern produziert fuer "normale" Extravaganzler die ROcky fahren, und denen scheints zum Grossteil zu gefallen, wie immer wenn ein neues Rocky rauskommt... das sagt aber eh nix, eh klar

mir hat anfangs das New Slayer kotzmaessige Attacken beschert als ich es gesehen habe, und nun finde ich es als eines der schoensten Bikes am MArkt... so aendert sich das... und das Altitude finde ich optisch gelungen (schaut auch meinem derzeitigen Norco FLuid verdammt aehnlich) 

Ich finde es passt super in die SChiene, 140mm, zwischen den Elements und den Slayer SXC... perfekt, genau das hatte trotz des Rohrkrepierers ETS-X gefehlt die ganzen Jahre

PS: Das Old Slayer ist nix anderes als ein umgebautes Element!! andere Wippe und laengerer Daempfer, noch dazu in einer Sonderlaenge die man nie mehr nachbekommt (185mm!!!), fuer ein All Mountain Bike komplett doesorientiert!! Wohl eher ein Cross Country Bike mit mehr federweg, und zugegeben, leicht! Aber mehr nicht... ich hatte mein Old Slayer 70 nur 3 Monate um zu erkennen dass es nicht das ich was ich gesucht hatte nach 7 jahren Element (ebenfalls mit longtravel Hinterbauwippe und Z1 vorne dran damals)...


----------



## fantic26 (24. September 2008)

Natürlich ist das keine Kaufentscheidung für einen Rahmen steht vielleicht an dritter/vierter stelle ! Es ging aber eigentlich nur über sinn und unsinn einer Fox Talas Gabel  an der Front


----------



## zet1 (24. September 2008)

und auch das ist viel Einbildung... ich hatte letzte Saison ein Kona Coilair und dort hatte ich eine AllMountain ETA drin, mit dem ich steilere rampen hochkam als meine Kollegen mit ihren 8-9kg Hardtails mit Sitzwinkeln wie Racer, Lenker ca 10cm tiefer als Sattel... woran das wohl gelegen hat? 

Dann hatte ich kurz ein New Slayer Cult, selbe gabel usw, weil alles umgebaut, d.h. gleich hoch alles, Sattel und Lenker und gabel usw... und mit dem Bike bin ich fast immer ohne Absenkung gefahren bergauf, auch lange Uphills ca 1000hM also bei 13-15% Steigung auf grobem Schotter... ging irgendwie einfach gut bergauf gefuehlsmaessig shcon alleine...

und auch jetzt mit meinem Norco und der Lyrik drin in Livigno alles ohne Absenkung gefahren... man wird das gewohnt und dann vermisst mans nicht mehr wirklich und zwingend, will ich damit ausdruecken nur... allerdings gehts bei mir um den Spass und nicht drum andere anzuhaengen oder einen Stress zu bekommen beim Biken...


----------



## RockybikerPete (2. Oktober 2008)

Lieber zet1,

da wird sich Julien Absalon wohl warm anziehen müssen bei Deiner Fahrtechnik und Uphillqualitäten. Downhill eh nicht zu übertreffen. Hut ab!

Weiter so..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (21. Oktober 2008)

Ok, jetzt mal aus der Praxis:

Am Montag war ich in Südtrol mit meinen Kumpel und Bike Händler Markus auf Tour. An sich nichts Besonderes, bis auf die Tatsache, dass er ein Altitude 50 untern Hintern hatte. 


 

An zwei steileren Rampen (einmal Asphalt und einmal Schotter, an die 20% Steigung) ließ ich es mir nicht nehmen mit Ihm das Bike zu tauschen. 

Und da passierte was, *was ich nie für möglich gehalten hätte*: ich fuhr mit dem Altitude mit eine Nummer zu kleinen Rahmen und mit für mein Gewicht zu weichen Federelementen deutlich entspannter und aufrechter die Anstiege hoch als mit meinem Old Slayer mit abgesenkter TALAS!!!

Daher muss ich wohl meine vorherige Aussage korrigieren: der geänderte Sitzwinkel bringt beim Uphill eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber dem Old Slayer. Eine absenkbare Gabel ist bei diesen Bike tatsächlich kein muss.

Blöd, denn jetzt fange ich an mir die möglichen Altitude-Framesets bezüglich Preis, Lackierung etc. genauer anzuschauen...


----------



## TurboLenzen (24. Oktober 2008)

Das freut mich zu lesen.. Genau so soll sich das Altitude verhalten! Ohne absenkbare Gabel entspannt die Berge erklimmen! Und bergab genauso viel Spaß haben wie mit einem Freerider..

Hier noch ein Video über das Altitude: Schaut's euch an. Ist sehr interessant...

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/rocky-mountain-altitude-interbike-2008.html

Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Oktober 2008)

...dieser Rahmen der CC-Version eines Flattys macht mich extremst an:





oh,oh...das ist nicht gut!


----------



## MTsports (25. Oktober 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...dieser Rahmen der CC-Version eines Flattys macht mich extremst an:



ich musste es nach der ersten gescheiten Tour gleich bestellen


----------



## Switchy (3. November 2008)

Da bin ich auch am überlegen seid der letzten ausgedehnten fahrt =). 
Danke Markus für das ermöglichen.


----------



## tri4me (4. November 2008)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Gabelabsenkung macht natürlich nur bei langen, steilen Anstiegen Sinn. Bei um die 20% Steigung, über mehrere hundert Höhenmeter am Stück kommst Du mit Fahrtechnik nicht mehr weiter
> Für die Hausrunde oder im Mittelgebirge, wenn die Geometrie passt, kommst Du klar kurze steile Rampen mit etwas Fahrtechnik hoch. Da ich aber gröstenteils in den Alpen unterwegs bin möchte ich auf meine TALAS keinesfalls mehr verzichten.
> 
> Meine Meinung zum Altitude:
> ...



100% FULLACK. Besser hätte man es nicht sagen können.
Auch ich hab ein 05-er Slayer. Auch ich würde das nie und nimmer dgegen das Altitude schenken. Allein die Dämpferposition ist indiskutabel für ein All-Mountain, das man in Richtung "Unkaputtbar auch ohne Wartungsexzesse"  aufbauen möchte.

Dazu ist die Rahmenfporm auch noch potthäßlich. Ich glaube auch, daß die große Zeit vom RMB vorbei ist.

Ich habe mir noch ein 07-er Switch mit DH/FR-Parts besorgt. 

Beide Rahmen sind immer noch die Referenz für die jeweilige Bikekategorie. Das kann man selbst mit viel Wohlwollen von Flatline und Altitude nicht behaupten, das ist gesichtsloses Massendesign.


----------



## All-Mountain (4. November 2008)

@tri4me
NUR, mittlerweile bin ich das Teil gefahren. 
Versuch das auch mal, dann änderst Du Deine Meinung eventuell auch:



All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt mal aus der Praxis:
> 
> Am Montag war ich in Südtrol mit meinen Kumpel und Bike Händler Markus auf Tour. An sich nichts Besonderes, bis auf die Tatsache, dass er ein Altitude 50 untern Hintern hatte.
> 
> ...


----------



## peterbe (4. November 2008)

tri4me schrieb:


> 100% FULLACK. Besser hätte man es nicht sagen können.
> Auch ich hab ein 05-er Slayer. Auch ich würde das nie und nimmer dgegen das Altitude schenken. Allein die Dämpferposition ist indiskutabel für ein All-Mountain, das man in Richtung "Unkaputtbar auch ohne Wartungsexzesse"  aufbauen möchte.
> 
> Dazu ist die Rahmenfporm auch noch potthäßlich. Ich glaube auch, daß die große Zeit vom RMB vorbei ist.
> ...



Jaja und gestern hatten wir auch einen Kaiser mit einem Bart: die Zeiten ändern sich, ebenso wie Bike-Geometrien: Ich dachte immer, mein Element sei ein gutes Tourenbike, klettert toll, ist leicht und schnell - damals träumte ich von einem alten Slayer als perfektes AM. Dann habe ich mir ein 07er SXC aufgebaut und seitdem sitz ich kaum noch auf dem Element, ich finde es schlicht zu unbequem. Ich habe das SXC einmal abgestimmt und seitdem vielleicht ab und an die Gabelabsenkung bei extremen Rampen benutzt- trotzdem klettere ich besser als mit dem Elemnt. Ansonsten fahre ich AM im wahrsten Sinne: immer, überall und gerne. Das einzige, was stört, ist das Gewicht von 13,7 kg.

Als ich das Altitude dann gesehen habe, war mein erster Gedanke: das ist die logische Weiterentwicklung eines SXCs in Richtung noch mehr AM-Tauglichkeit-vor allem dieses wunderbare schwarze mit joplin-Stüttze etc. Vor allem die bequeme Uphillgeometrie und das mögliche Gewicht in Richtung 12 kg sind überzeugend - ich mag auch die Optik.

So ist das mit dem Fortschritt und der Mode.


----------



## zet1 (4. November 2008)

wo kann man denn schon ein Altitude probieren?? Wuerde mich brennend interessieren!!!

PS: So sarkastisch und kindisch wie manche hier argumentieren, und so wie RMB polarisiert anscheinend, das ist echt 

Ein Fahrtbericht waer halt toll, aber ein neutraler!!!
Also uphill und Downhill usw...

Allein die Aussage dass es ploetzlich Wunder bewirkt hat gegenueber einem "old" slayer, das kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen...

ich finde auch zb dass das SXC schon sehr gut klettert, ohne Notwendigkeit einer Absenkung (nur an laengeren steilen Berganfahrten in den Alpen als Bonus evtl. oder fuer den ders trotzdem will), aber dass da das Altitude noch um einiges besser sien soll???? Neee, das glaube ich erst wenn ichs selber gefahren habe 

Ich denke durch den steilen Sitzwinkel sitzt man halt etwas weiter vorne, und daher klettert es auch besser... aber bergab, oder besser gesagt am Trail dann sitzend gefahren kann das dann evtl nicht nachteilig sein?

Hab naemlich schon am Slayer SXC bemerkt, dass man viel weiter nach hinten gehen muss bergab und am Trail dass es noch besser geht, is auch etwas kopflastig gewesen... gegenueber meinem Coilair, und auch nun auch gegen mein Norco FLuid... letztere liegen satt gut ausgewogen am Trail und in der Luft, keine Spur von Kopflastig...

also bitte fahrberichte posten vom Altitude!!!!


----------



## subdiver (4. November 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Dann habe ich mir ein 07er SXC aufgebaut und seitdem sitz ich kaum noch auf dem Element, ich finde es schlicht zu unbequem. Ich habe das SXC einmal abgestimmt und seitdem vielleicht ab und an die Gabelabsenkung bei extremen Rampen benutzt- trotzdem klettere ich besser als mit dem Elemnt.



Es kommt halt immer auf den Einsatzzweck, -ort und persönlichen Vorlieben an 

Das ein SXC besser klettert als ein Element, halte ich für eine falsche persönliche Wahrnehmung.

Bislang konnte ich auf diversen Alpen-Marathon noch kein Slayer SXC entdecken.
Denn wenn das SXC besser klettert, als ein Marathonbike, dann ist es bergab noch viel besser 
und wäre ein Geheimfavorit.
Komisch, dass es noch kein Marathonisti bemerkt hat 

Mir persönlich ist z.B. das Element fast zu bequem, deshalb liebäugle
ich auch mit einem Scalpel.
Aber da sind wir wieder bei den persönlichen Vorlieben 

Auch wenn das neue Altitude ein Superbike sein sollte, 
bleibt es hässlich (persönliche Meinung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (4. November 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> wo kann man denn schon ein Altitude probieren?? Wuerde mich brennend interessieren!!!
> 
> PS: So sarkastisch und kindisch wie manche hier argumentieren, und so wie RMB polarisiert anscheinend, das ist echt
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß wird es 2009 im Süden Deutschlands 2009 zwei RM-Testcenter geben. Einer davon hier: www.mt-sports.de . Einzelne Bikes wurden wohl schon ausgeliefert.

Der steilere Sitzwinkel bewirkt bergauf tatsächlich "Wunder". Probiers aus. 

Bergab am Trail sitzend Wenn Du am Trail bergab auf dem Sattel sitzt, ist es kein Trail, also stört da m. E. der Sitzwinkel nicht wirklich. Im Gegenteil, so kommt man leichter mal hinter den Sattel wenn es sein muss. Vorne hat du ja die gleiche Höhe wie beim Old Slayer, bzw. sogar einen Zentimeter Bauhöhe mehr.

Und ja!! Über Geschmack läßt sich streiten. Allerdings hat mir 2006 das New Slayer auch nicht gefallen und mittlerweile finde ich es ganz schick. 
Ich bin damals übrigens eines probegefahren und war bergauf sehr enttäuscht, da die halbe Kraft im Dämpfer verpufft ist. Das kann aber beim SXC besser sein, bin ich noch nicht gefahren.

Bin aber auf weitere Fahrberichte auch sehr gespannt


----------



## peterbe (4. November 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Es kommt halt immer auf den Einsatzzweck, -ort und persönlichen Vorlieben an
> 
> Das ein SXC besser klettert als ein Element, halte ich für eine falsche persönliche Wahrnehmung.
> 
> ...



Lieber Subdiver, besser klettern heißt ja nicht schneller, auf entsprechenden Trails und Schotterwegen ist das Element allemal das schnellere Kletterbike. Also nichts gegen ein schnelles Marathonbike. (übrigens neidisch auf 2000m-Touren im November). 

Das Altitude ist AM und da kann ich mich nur ALL Mountains-Einschätzung anschließen. (Zum Coil: ich habe es mit meinem SXC direkt verglichen: geht ordentlich berauf, brauch aber eine Absenkung und pumpt im Wiegetritt, berab ist es eine Rakete, da ist das SXC deutlich nervöser).
Die Idee der Geometrie mit dem steilen Sitzwinkel des Altitudes ist am SXC orientiert, bergauforientiert (bergab nutz ich fast nur noch die Joplin, wer sitzt denn auf dem Trail berab?) und ich freu mich schon auf eine Testfahrt.


----------



## subdiver (4. November 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> besser klettern heißt ja nicht schneller, auf entsprechenden Trails und Schotterwegen ist das Element allemal das schnellere Kletterbike. Also nichts gegen ein schnelles Marathonbike. (übrigens neidisch auf 2000m-Touren im November).



Ok, ich hab Dich nun verstanden 

Für Touren, wo Komfort und erhöhte Trailtauglichkeit gefragt ist, sind das SXC oder das neue Altitude 
sicherlich die besseren Bikes, als z.B. das Element.
Mir stinkt´s schon manchmal, wenn mir auf einem schweren Alpen-Trail die AM-Fahrer "um die Ohren fahren".
Vielleicht liegt es auch an meinem Alter, dass ich manchmal langsamer bin 
oder an manchen Stellen absteige 

Bzgl. der 2000m Touren im November, wir haben zur Zeit Föhn,
da steigen z.Z. die Temperaturen auf frühlingshafte Werte


----------



## tri4me (4. November 2008)

Hi zusammen,

Das Old-Slayer (von mir mit 12,5 kg incl. Pedale aufgebauf. Vorn 125-er TALAS) ist für mich das für meinen Einstzzweck (25:25:25:25 lange, harte Touren am Lago / Hochalpine Mehrtagestouren / traillastige Mittelgebirgstouren / Lange harte Tagestouren im alpinen Umfeld) perfektionierte Bike. 
Ich hab mit dem Bike heuer auch die BTC gefinisht. Bergauf bocksteif wie ein Rennrad, bergab wird jeder mm Federweg ausgenutzt, ohne daß es zu Durchschlägen kommt. Dämpfer ist unter dem Oberrohr, damit als weit weg von Schlamm und sonstigem Zeug.

Es mag durchaus sein, daß man das Altitude 1 kg leichter aufbauen kann und man dabei noch 15mm mehr Federweg hat. Ich bezweifle aber stark, daß dabei ein ähnlich robustes Bike rauskommt. Außerdem habe ich massive Zweifel an der Geometrie des Hinterbaus. Der kann in der Form unmöglich so fein ansprechen wie beim Diamantrahmen, wo der Dämpfer beinahe linear angesprochen wird.

Und  (ACHTUNG rein subjektives Statement) ich finde das schwangere Design wirklich zum davonlaufen hässlich.

Das es auch anders geht, zeigt z.B. Rotwild. Und Spezialized baut wohl eins der z.Zt. schönsten Bikes überhaupt







nur ist das leider nicht als Alu-Frameset zu haben. Genausowenig wie der Ghost AMR. Alles entweder in Carbon oder mit vergleichsweise günstigen Parts verhunzt.

Richtig schon ist auch noch der da:




Nur leider ist auch hier noch viel Optimierungspotential hinsichtlich der Parts.


----------



## zet1 (4. November 2008)

tri4me schrieb:


> Es mag durchaus sein, daß man das Altitude 1 kg leichter aufbauen kann und man dabei noch 15mm mehr Federweg hat. Ich bezweifle aber stark, daß dabei ein ähnlich robustes Bike rauskommt. Außerdem habe ich massive Zweifel an der Geometrie des Hinterbaus. Der kann in der Form unmöglich so fein ansprechen wie beim Diamantrahmen, wo der Dämpfer beinahe linear angesprochen wird.



kompletter blödsinn!! will gar net mehr dazu sagen


----------



## tri4me (4. November 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> kompletter blödsinn!! will gar net mehr dazu sagen



Ach, mach doch mal. Ich lern ja immer gern dazu.


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. November 2008)

fahr mal ein paar fullies mit verschiedenen dämpferpositionen, dann wirst du's schon sehen


----------



## Nofaith (4. November 2008)

Mich würd viel mehr interessieren was man mit dem Bike wirklich anstellen darf. Auf den letzten Seite konnte man ja von AM zu Enduro bis Freeride alles lesen.

Für mich persönlich kam das Altitude optisch und technisch nicht in Frage. Das Bike wird meiner Meinung nach noch ein zwei Jahre reifen müssen, dann werd ich's auch nochmal anschauen.


----------



## tri4me (4. November 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> fahr mal ein paar fullies mit verschiedenen dämpferpositionen, dann wirst du's schon sehen



Wenn sich das Orakel vielleicht noch zu ein paar handfesteren Infos durchringen könnte. 
Und geh einfach mal davon aus, daß ich schon das eine oder andere Bike mal gefahren bin. Fully waren auch dabei ;-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (5. November 2008)

blaettere mal die Rahmentests durch und schau welche Bikes die steifsten sind und ob das mit der Anlenkung des Daempfers bzw Daempferposition zu tun hat 

Die steifigkeit des vorderen Hauptrahmendreiecks sagt das ueber die Steifigkeit des hinteren kleinen Rahmendreiecks bzw die Anlenkung des Daempfers usw Null aus!!
Zb koennte der Hauptrahmen selbst wunderbar steif sein, aber die Lagerung bzw Hinterbau flext wie boese, was hast du dann im Ergebnis? bzw was hat das mit der Position des Daempfers zu tun.

Was waere wenn der Daempfer nach unten gedreht werden wuerde, richtung Tretlager??? Waere das dann weniger steif nach deiner Meinung wie beim Element unterm Oberrohr? Kona zb und auch aktuell zig andere Hersteller praktizieren ersteres schon seit Jahren... und Kona ist als seht steifes "panzerartiges" Hardcorebike bekannt (zb die Stinkies oder Stabs werden im Downhill gepruegelt mit immens langen Umlenkhebeln am Hinterbau und muessen ums vielfache mehr aushalten und Steifigkeit beweisen wie ein stinknormales Element!!)

... weiter will ichs gar nicht ausfuehren, gibt sicher hier Leute die sich das antun koennten dir mal eine lehrstunde zu geben in maschinenbau und lagerungstechnik, bzw Kinematik an vollgefederten Fahrraedern.

Nur eines zum Schluss: Ich bin von 1997 bis 2004 ELement gefahren, 2005 Old Slayer, 2006 Kona Coilair, 2007 New Slayer Cult und 2008 nun Norco Fluid LT... und glaub mir, da sind einige Kinematiken und Daempferpositionen verbaut gewesen, aber das Element war sicher NICHT das steifste, entspricht aber trotzalledem sehr gut seinem Einsatzgebiet und dabei sollte as auch bleiben und nicht mehr!!!!


----------



## Zwinglianer (17. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Da ich zur Zeit mein neues Bike bestellen will, habe ich ein paar Modelle getestet, darunter auch das Altitude. FÃ¼r alle Interessierten hier die Fahrberichte.

ZunÃ¤chst aber ein paar Infos zu mir und zum Einsatzbereich: 
Aus ZÃ¼rich, 180cm/73kg. Biken an den Wochenenden in den nahen Alpen, Lenzerheide, Arosa, Laax, ..., d.h. lÃ¤ngere Anstiege und herausfordernde Downhills im alpinen Gebiet. Unter der Woche rund um ZÃ¼rich, kÃ¼rzere Anstiege, flÃ¼ssige Single Trails und Spass auf den offziellen Downhilllstrecken der Region (Uetliberg, ZÃ¼richberg, Pfannenstiel).  Jetziges Bike: Rocky Mountain ETSX 2007, davor Element.

Getestet habe ich drei Bikes: Specialized Enduro SL, Liteville 301 und Rocky Mountain Altitude. Da ich alle drei Marken toll finde, konnte ich vorurteilsfrei testen. Aufgrund der Schneesituation jeweils in der Region um ZÃ¼rich, wo â abgesehen vom nicht alpinen, felsigen Untergrund â auf den Downhilltrails und an SchlÃ¼sselstellen anspruchsvoll gefahren werden kann. 

Specialized Enduro SL:
Testbike in GrÃ¶sse L (eher zu gross), 14kg, Futureshock-Gabel und Specialized-DÃ¤mpfer, gÃ¼nstige Komponenten. Fazit: eher spassfreier Tag. Das Specialized ist ein recht trÃ¤ges Bike: bergauf und auf Single Trails kommt die Fuhre einfach nicht auf Touren. Aber auch bergab wirkt das Bike schwerfÃ¤llig: enge, schnelle Kurven, kleine Dropsâ alles braucht viel Kraft und gibt wenig spassbringendes Feedback. Erst bei schnellen, heftigen Passagen zeigt das Bike seine klaren Vorteile in Laufruhe und Sicherheit. Eher enttÃ¤uschend: die Specialized Federelemente, unsensibel bei kleinen Unebenheiten, trÃ¤ge im Rebound, bei grossen AbsÃ¤tzen neigt die Gabel zum Ã¼bermÃ¤ssigen Eintauchen.  

Liteville 301:
Testbike in GrÃ¶sse M (eher zu klein), 130mm RockShox Gabel, hochwertige Komponenten und LaufrÃ¤der. Fazit: das Liteville fÃ¤hrt sehr neutral und zieht in jeder Situation unbeirrt seine Spur. Das gibt viel Sicherheit im Downhill und bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten. Mit einer leistungsfÃ¤higeren Gabel wÃ¤re es sicher noch eine Klasse besser. Auch Ã¼berzeugend: das kleine Rahmendreieck und tiefe Tretlager geben viel ManÃ¶vrierbarkeit und Fahrfeeling. Hingegen wurden beim Vortrieb meine hohen Erwartungen nicht ganz erfÃ¼llt. In der Folge bin ich die gleiche Runde hintereinander mit Liteville und ETSX gefahren â Ergebnis: das ETSX ist fÃ¼r mich das schnellere Trailbike. (Dies mein gefÃ¼hlter Fahrbericht abseits jeglicher Steifigkeitsdiskussion.) 

Altitude:
Testbike in GrÃ¶sse m (eher zu klein),  Altitude 30 (Babyblau), individueller, gÃ¼nstiger Komponentenmix. Nun: die erste halbe Stunde war mein Puls permanent im roten Bereich, denn das Altitude geht in jeder Situation unglaublich vorwÃ¤rts und motiviert dazu, bergauf und bergab stÃ¤ndig Vollgas zugeben. Jede Kurve, jede Rampe, jede Treppe werden vom Altitude mit hohem Spassfeedback quittiert. Bergauf ist es die wahre Freude, klettert klar besser als 301 (und Enduro SL sowieso), auch bei steilen Anstiegen ist die Sitzposition ohne Gabelabsenkung jederzeit vÃ¶llig entspannt. Im schnellen Downhill vermittelte mir das Altitude mindestens soviel Sicherheit wie das Specialized und das Liteville, gleichzeitig finde ich es in technischen StÃ¼cken noch wendiger und manÃ¶vrierfÃ¤higer als das Liteville. Die Sitzposition wirkt in den ersten Minuten eher vorne, daran gewÃ¶hnt man sich aber schnell. Die Wirkung der Sitzposition fÃ¼hlte ich nicht nur im Anstieg, sondern auch bei sehr steilen Abfahrten, wo das Gewicht (bei abgesenktem und nicht abgesenktem Sattel) einfach leichter nach hinten (und wieder nach vorne) verlagert werden kann.

Fazit: ich habe das Altitude bestellt â mit Alurahmen, Fox Float mit Steckachse, XTR Antrieb und Avid Elixir Bremsen. Nur bei den LaufrÃ¤dern (fÃ¼r 2.4 Reifen) bin ich noch offen.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. November 2008)

...und entspricht somit ja genau meiner Annahme:



Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...der CC-Version eines Flattys ...



wie sollte es auch anders sein,bei der Geo.Geile Sache


----------



## zet1 (17. November 2008)

toller Bericht...auch wenns einige hier nicht gern lesen 
zumindest von den dreien kenne ich das Enduro, und spiegelt auch meine Meinung, vor allem bezueglich der wirklich schlechten Eigenbau-Federelemente wieder!

Altitude wuerde ich auch gern mal testen, klingt alles sehr vielversprechend.

Was ich dir noch nahe legen wuerde, ist mal ein Norco Fluid zu testen zb! leicht, klettert sehr gut, federt noch besser, ist recht wendig am trail und bergab dann in seinem Element, die LT version die ich habe macht mir wirklich sehr viel Spass derzeit


----------



## Nofaith (17. November 2008)

Also das mit der Gabel am Enduro SL kann ich nur bestätigen, ich warte mal noch das Ergebnis des Serives ab, ansonsten fliegt sie demnächst wohl raus. 

Wenigkeit ist aber gut bis sehr gut, hatte am Anfang auch die 67 Gradeinstellung von Werk aus, die ging aber gar nicht. Welche Lenkwinkeleinstellung bist Du denn gefahren? Zwischen Altitude und SL liegen bis zu 2 Grad Lenkwinkelunterschied, jenach Einbaulage des Dämpfers und FW der Gabel.


----------



## Zwinglianer (17. November 2008)

@Nofaith:

Die Frage nach dem Lenkwinkel kann ich leider nicht mehr beantworten. Gründe für die Trägheit des Specialized waren wohl ausserdem: das recht hohe Gewicht (über 14kg) und der für mich zu grosse Rahmen. Ein anders abgestimmtes, 12kg schweres Enduro SL in M wäre sicher anders zu fahren, ich kann aber mangels Testmöglichkeit lediglich den Fahrbericht des zur Verfügung gestellten Testbikes wiedergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (17. November 2008)

ich hatte einen tag das zweifelhafte vergnügen ein specialized enduro SL fahren zu müssen ... 
mein eindruck war ähnlich hatte ich auch an anderer stelle beschrieben
das bike ist meiner meinung nach ein spass killender störrischer esel ! das altitude würde
ich dazu im vergleich gern mal testen vor allem die carbon frames sind sexy !


----------



## Jendo (17. November 2008)

Sehr interessanter Bericht!
Blieb ja zu hoffen das die Fahreigenschaften besser sind als das "langweilige" Design der AluAltitudes


----------



## neikless (18. November 2008)

gibt´s schon Gewichte zum ALTIDUDES (Rahmen)


----------



## zet1 (19. November 2008)

Zwinglianer schrieb:


> @Nofaith:
> 
> Die Frage nach dem Lenkwinkel kann ich leider nicht mehr beantworten. Gründe für die Trägheit des Specialized waren wohl ausserdem: das recht hohe Gewicht (über 14kg) und der für mich zu grosse Rahmen. Ein anders abgestimmtes, 12kg schweres Enduro SL in M wäre sicher anders zu fahren, ich kann aber mangels Testmöglichkeit lediglich den Fahrbericht des zur Verfügung gestellten Testbikes wiedergeben.



also irgendwie tun sich mir da jetzt doch Abgruende auf... Enduros sollten bei einem gewicht von 12kg liegen um spritzig zu sein!!?? 
wieso sollte das gewicht allein diese fahreigenschaften bewirken?? 

14 kg sind eine super Gewichtsmarke fuer ein Enduro!! Ein Altitude ist aber mMn kein ENduro, sondern ein AllMountain Geraet, ein NEduro beginnt bei mir mit mindestens dem Slayer SXC mit 150-160mm federweg und ganz anderer Auslegung der Geometrie... und auch das Slayer ist ein verdammt wendiges Bike im gegensatz zu einigen anderen viel leichteren zTl auch...


----------



## Switchy (19. November 2008)

Also zum gewicht kann ich nur sagen das das Altitude 30 13,1 kg wiegt (nachgewogen)
aber zum Rahmen selber keine ahnung..^^


----------



## Nofaith (19. November 2008)

Schön zusehen das jemandem die 12kg aufgefallen sind. Das ENDURO SL ist zwar auch kein reinrassiges ENDURO-Gerät, stufe aber den Rahmen 'ne Nummer stabiler ein als das Altitude was ich bei HiBike gesehen hab. Vorallem hab ich festgestellt, wenn man mal 150mm FW unterm Hintern hat, dann vergisst man schnell die ganzen Einstufungen des Bikes und bügelt auch mal was runter wo's nicht für gedacht ist. Also lieber ein bisschen massigeren Rahmen und ein bisschen Reserven als ultraleicht und im Eimer.

Auch die Carbon-Version meines Bikes würd ich max. als All-Mountain(wenn man den die ganzen Begriffe nutzen möchte) einstufen. Was die Dinger halten hat man ja beim neuen Rize gesehen, schwupps war die Dämpferaufhängung aus dem Rahmen gerissen.


----------



## blaubaer (25. November 2008)

spiel auch mit gedanken eins zuzulegen ...

einzig bei der grösse bin ich noch unschlüssig ? bin 185 gross und tendiere so zum 20.5" rahmen oder ist dies zu gross ? 

für diejenigen die das bike schon gefahren sind oder bestellt haben, eigene körpergrösse und bestellte Rahmen Grösse würd mich mal wundernehmen ?!?  

Besten Dank im voraus ...


----------



## Switchy (25. November 2008)

Also ich bin es mit meinen 1,86 auf einen 18" gefahren und bin super damit klar gekommen.

Ok es gab keine andere Grösse die ich hätte wählen können.. ^^


----------



## All-Mountain (26. November 2008)

Mir (1,85) war das 18er zu klein. Wenn Du Touren fährst nimm besser ein 19er.


----------



## fantic26 (23. Dezember 2008)

ich bin 186 und auf jeden fall 20.5 " kommt halt auf die Schrittlänge an ! Aber wenn wird es Import !! oder Best Price !! sonst zu teuer ! 500-1000 Drunter vom gewünschten Listenpreis in Germany müssen schon sein ... ! 

Ein Ec90 wäre meine erste Wahl !! Frameset only versteht sich ! 

Gruß Sven !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (9. Januar 2009)

heute über ein bike gestolpert 





sorry, war so zitrig, dass es nicht mal für ein scharfes foto reichte 
aber mir wären die 9999.-SFr. zu schade, ich könnt dieses Bike nicht richtig geniessen/fahren, glaub da hätte ich immer angst den rahmen zu beschädigen ...
lieber das weisse wie im hintergrund, in 19.5", mitte Feb. solls ja schon so weit sein ...


----------



## subdiver (10. Januar 2009)

Kennt Jemand die Rahmengewichte vom Carbon und Alu ?
Ich habe gehört der Altitude-Rahmen soll leichter (?),
als der Element-Rahmen sein.
Danke


----------



## Jockelmatz (11. Januar 2009)

Ich sehe mir nächste Woche auch mal eins an (Alu) und bin schon gespannt, wie sichs anfühlt. 
Bei mir sind noch viele Fragen offen: Ist der Hinterbau steif genug für meine 95 kg, bekomme ich bei den langen Federwegen (hatte ich noch nie) das Fahrwerk überhaupt straff abgestimmt, wie sitze ich bei dem Sitzwinkel auf dem bike, u.s.w....?


----------



## blaubaer (11. Januar 2009)

Jockelmatz schrieb:


> Ist der Hinterbau steif genug für meine 95 kg, bekomme ich bei den langen Federwegen (hatte ich noch nie) das Fahrwerk überhaupt straff abgestimmt, wie sitze ich bei dem Sitzwinkel auf dem bike, u.s.w....?


mit dem gewicht mach ich mir keine sorgen, wiege auch fast so viel 
sitzwinkel; die position ist recht zentral, oder schon fast zu weit vorne, so kommts einem auf jedenfall vor wenn man drauf sitzt, die geometrie hat gar nichts mehr von einem CC bike 



subdiver schrieb:


> Kennt Jemand die Rahmengewichte vom Carbon und Alu ?
> Ich habe gehört der Altitude-Rahmen soll leichter (?),
> als der Element-Rahmen sein.
> Danke



wenn ich meins hab, wirds ausgeschlachtet und mit meinen eigenen teilen frisch aufgebaut und da wandert der rahmen natürlich auch auf die waage 
das Carbon da oben wog 11.5kg ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. Januar 2009)

Die Foxgabeln sehen so hässlich mit den OM-Aufklebern aus


----------



## LautSprecher (11. Januar 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Die Foxgabeln sehen so hässlich mit den OM-Aufklebern aus



Passend zum Carbon-Rahmen halt.


----------



## blaubaer (18. Januar 2009)

hab da was gefunden, das macht freude und lust aufm Altitude zu rocken 

http://www.vimeo.com/2560475


----------



## Jockelmatz (18. Januar 2009)

Das macht richtig an


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Januar 2009)

Schöne Trails, und ein echt schönes Rad - v.a. die Carbonschüssel in Top-Ausstattung ist schon toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (18. Januar 2009)

Schönes Video, schöne Strecke, aber dafür braucht man keine 140mm FW ;-)


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Januar 2009)

Seeehr geiles Vid! Da fühlt sich das Altitude richtig wohl!!
Ich freu mich auch schon auf's Single Trail heizen mit der Kiste...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Januar 2009)

Na super....habe mir das Video auch endlich mal angeschaut.
Die Liebe ist so eben noch mal um einiges gewachsen. 

Klasse, ich habe aber schon das Slayer, hmpf!

Aber echt verdammt gutes Video das ach schon mal zeigt was mit den beiden Carbonversionen alles möglich ist. 

Ich finde die 14 cm eigentlich recht passend. Ich kenne da einige CC Touren oder Rundstrecken wo ich mir wünschen würde ein leichteres CC orientiertes Bike mit etwas mehr Federweg zu haben.


----------



## Wandlerin (9. Februar 2009)

Ist halt ein professionel gedrehter Werbefilm, schliesslich soll das raderl ja verkauft werden...
Nach meinem Element von 2003/2004 freue ich mich jetzt auf ein Liteville für die gröberen Sachen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Februar 2009)

ich habe letztens noch mal ein wenig geträumt und geschaut.

Was gilt jetzt eigentlich?
Das 90 RSL in der typischen Wappenstruktur wie auch das Vertex
so:






oder in dieser anderen Karbonstruktur?
wobei ich dieses um einiges geiler finde.
so:





Bei dem Altitude was blaubaer fotografiert hat sitzt der Rocky Mountain Schriftzug auch etwas weiter am Steuerrohr.


----------



## blaubaer (24. Februar 2009)

k.a. welches der modell wirklich kommt, vllcht ist jedes anders, bei dem preis ja auch möglich dass jedes dann ein unikat wäre 

aber mir wäre solch ein Frame zu schade zum fahren, wenn ich bedenke, dass jenes testbike bei meinem händler eine riesen delle im unterrohr hatte, genau an der gebogenen stelle. weiss zwar nicht ganz genau was da passiert war, aber wenn sowas bei einem Carbonrahmen passiert, ob dies standhält  ... 


bald ist es soweit, 1-2% für diesen Freitag / 98% für in 14tagen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (24. Februar 2009)

Ich drück dir Daumen für diesen Freitag


----------



## blaubaer (12. März 2009)

heute wars bei mir soweit   
 bilder in komplett neu aufbau kommen am samstag oder vom Aufbau im Bastelfred  ...

2 sachen vorweg, anderes als an den Testbikes sind  : 
- Umwerfer beim Alu Modell ; wie bei Bikes.com zu lesen ist der umwerfer direkt am rahmen angeschraubt, wie bei den Carbon modellen




- Bremsleitung hinten; neu dem unterrohr entlang, nicht via Oberrohr - Sitzstrebe 

und noch was zum gewicht, i`wo wurde dies gefragt 

Rahmen *Altitude 50* ohne Dämpfer, Grösse 19.5" = *2901g*


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. März 2009)

meinen Glückwunsch 
Die Bilder sehen ja schon vielversprechent aus.
Hattest du es jetzt komplett gekauft oder nur den Rahmen?

Ich will das Bike auch haben!!!!!


----------



## Soulbrother (12. März 2009)

Mein Glückwunsch  ...ich bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. März 2009)

das rahmengewicht ist recht beachtlich


----------



## Catsoft (12. März 2009)

Bei dem Rahmengewicht ist mein Element wech....


----------



## blaubaer (12. März 2009)

Danke @ll



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> m
> Hattest du es jetzt komplett gekauft oder nur den Rahmen?



gekauft komplett - fast komplett ausgeschlachtet - fast neu aufgebaut 



JoeDesperado schrieb:


> das rahmengewicht ist recht beachtlich



uuuppps, sorry sah das erst jetzt dass ich da 2 ziffern verwechselte  inzwischen ist`s korrigiert 
ist ja schon ein langer tag, seit morgen um 2uhr ...


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. März 2009)

auweh


----------



## Soulbrother (12. März 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ..ist ja schon ein langer tag, seit morgen um 2uhr ...



Du bist wohl Bäcker


----------



## All-Mountain (12. März 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Rahmen *Altitude 50* ohne Dämpfer, Grösse 19.5" = *2901g*



Tatsächlich noch ohne Dämpfer?? Da hätte ich weniger vermutet.

Ist fast identisch mit dem Old Slayer Rahmen *mit Dämpfer*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (12. März 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Du bist wohl Bäcker



glaub nicht mal ein Bäcker steht so früh auf 



All-Mountain schrieb:


> Tatsächlich noch ohne Dämpfer?? Da hätte ich weniger vermutet.



ja, leider... 

soll ich die ziffern wieder drehen 

ich komm komplett auf 12.584kg, original sind`s 12.929kg gemäss partliste  ohne gewähr, vllcht hab ich ja was vergessen ...


----------



## Catsoft (12. März 2009)

Upps, da brauch ich mir über mein Element keine Sorgen zu machen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. März 2009)

hm bekackt.....aber 12,5 geht ja noch.
trotzdem habe ich gehofft das der Rahmen etwas leichter ist.

Hatte ich auch gerade im Bastelthread gelesen das du es komplett gekauft hast 

Slayer SS und Altitude kann ich mir in letzter Zeit auch sehr sehr gut als New SLayer ersatz vorstellen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. März 2009)

Niko...
man hätte nur die OEM Gabel anschauen brauchen, dann hätste gewusste dases en Komplettbike gewesen WAR  wunderschöner Aufbau übrigens.


----------



## blaubaer (13. März 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> man hätte nur die OEM Gabel anschauen brauchen,


 
dass ist das einzig negative am ganzen, eine weisse Gabel wär halt schon dass tüpfelchen vom i gewesen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. März 2009)

Entschuldigt meiner Unwissenheit, aber OEM?

Ich finde die graue Gabel gerade gut. Ich glaube sonst ist da schon wieder zuviel weiß dran.

Ich persöhnlich hoffe für 2010 auf eine schöne SE vom Altitude!
Ich glaube dann kann ich nicht länger wiederstehen


----------



## Soulbrother (13. März 2009)

dito!


----------



## Sw!tch (13. März 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Entschuldigt meiner Unwissenheit, aber OEM?



OEM-Parts sind technisch abgespeckte (und somit günstigere) Teile, die an Kompletträdern verbaut werden.


----------



## GM210 (13. März 2009)

OEM bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig, dass sich die Parts in irgendeiner Weise von Endverbraucherprodukten unterscheiden. 
Das kann sein, muss aber nicht. Siehe Schaltungen, Dämpfer, auch Federgabeln etc.
OEM = Original Equipment Manufacturer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (13. März 2009)

beim Altitude ist`s halt nur die Farbe der Gabel 
Normal sind neu alle 2009 32er Gabeln Weiss 

aber inzwischen gehts mir schon wie @Mr.Freeride, die Gabel in weiss wäre zuviel weiss


----------



## Dr. Faust (13. März 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Tatsächlich noch ohne Dämpfer?? Da hätte ich weniger vermutet.
> 
> Ist fast identisch mit dem Old Slayer Rahmen *mit Dämpfer*



Yep, mein olles Slayer hat in 19" 2735 g ohne Dämpfer mit allen Bolzen. Und sieht nicht schei**e aus.


----------



## blaubaer (13. März 2009)

meins is fertich ... 





vorrest mal  geplant sind dann i`wann das rote X.O Schaltwerk an andere Bereifung


----------



## subdiver (13. März 2009)

Ich kann mich einfach nicht an diesen Rahmen gewöhnen,
der aussieht, als hätte er einen Auffahrunfall hinter sich 

Aber wenn er Dir gefällt, ist ja Alles ok 
Viel Spaß


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. März 2009)

mir gefällt er mitlerweile recht gut. schöner aufbau!


----------



## Soulbrother (13. März 2009)

Gefällt mir gut 
Jetzt hoff ich nur,daß der neikless seins bald mal bekommt und ich ne Runde testen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. März 2009)

wunderprächtig blaubaer =)


----------



## Catsoft (13. März 2009)

Schönes Rad


----------



## blaubaer (13. März 2009)

Danke an @lle 

morgen gibts den ersten ausritt, man bin ich jetzt schon aufgeregt ...


----------



## Deleted 10349 (13. März 2009)

meins is auch fertisch ...





... so wie es da steht ... 13 kg

Letztes Wochenende Jungfernfahrt gemacht ... Hammer!!!!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. März 2009)

woha! da ziehts einem die Schnute runter


----------



## blaubaer (14. März 2009)

ätsch meins ist leichter 

neine scherz bei seite,  
beim carbon gibts halt immer wieder sabberflecken auf der tastatur  

ich hätte zu viel angst um den rahmen bei meinem fahrstil 
wsio flog die Fox 32 Float raus ?


----------



## iNSANE! (14. März 2009)

Ahh...das Carbon Altitude ist so schön 

Nur die 55 gefällt mir dadrin nicht so gut...


----------



## Soulbrother (14. März 2009)

Die Optik vom Carbonrahmen schlägt einfach alles 
!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. März 2009)

oh ja wow!!

Beide unheimlich gut, wobei der Carbonrahmen echt ein Tick besser ist.
Naja also von der Farbe her wirkt die 55 ganz gut. Nur die Decals mal wieder. Ich glaube eine alte All Mountain in weiß würde dem Bike auch sehr gut stehen. Wie aus Soulbrothers Pipline.

@ Soulbrother
Wahrscheinlich wird es eine Carbon SE und der Rahmen kostet gleich 3500 Euro 

Aber ich habe gestern schon zu Sw!tch gesagt "Eine SE in dem Bären- oder Adler-Tribal wäre sehr cool"


----------



## Soulbrother (14. März 2009)

Kommt Zeit-kommt (evtl.)Altitude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (14. März 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ätsch meins ist leichter
> 
> neine scherz bei seite,
> beim carbon gibts halt immer wieder sabberflecken auf der tastatur
> ...



Das Alti in 18" von nem Kumpel ist 11.0000kg (aufs loch genau)

Bin das Teil mit der 32er gefahren und danach mit der 55er und da hat mir die 55 einfach besser gepasst. Das mit dem Fahrstil und Rahmen kaputt hab ich mir schon auch überlegt, aber wenn ich meine anderen Hobel angucke sind keine gravierenden Schäden vorhanden, von daher sollte das altitude mich auch überleben 

.... heut wieder ausreiten... YES!


----------



## Soulbrother (14. März 2009)

Wie schwer bist du denn und wie ist die Steifigkeit von dem Ganzen?


----------



## blaubaer (14. März 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Wie schwer bist du denn und wie ist die Steifigkeit von dem Ganzen?



meins ist übel steif 
der erste ausritt war heftig geil, bin schon lange nicht mehr so leicht den berghoch gefahren wie heute und vorallem sehr rückenschonend diese geometrie, wenn ich den Slayer so den berghoch drücken würd, käme ich keine 2km und hätte übelste verspannungen. aber mit dem Altitude nichts der gleichen es geht mir eher noch besser als heut morgen, vllcht ist`s auch das ardenalin  
bei den abfahrten ist noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, da der druck auf dem vorderrad doch recht hoch ist, das erste was ich vorhin gemacht hab; die CB Joplin umgeschraubt. ein paar cm den sattel runtergelassen und es ist die reinste spassmaschiene 

wenn doch nur dieser Schnee und matsch nicht gewesen wär


----------



## Deleted 10349 (14. März 2009)

gerade vom ausritt zurück 

kann mich blaubaer hier nur anschliessen, das ding geht vorwärts wie bekloppt. schon fast hardtail-feeling beim antritt ... den berg fliegt man(n) förmlich hoch
bergab fühl ich mich extrem wohl auf dem ding, durch das geringe gewicht ist es das reinste spielzeug auf dem trail ... 
das fahrwerk ist ganz genial gelungen, fühlt sich definitiv nach mehr als 140mm an ...

ride on!


----------



## peterbe (14. März 2009)

Der Carbonrahmen toppt alles. Traumhaft, aber beim Gewicht sollte Sparpotential drin sein (so manches SXC geht vom Gewicht nahe an die 13 kg, meins 13,4), ich denke, bei nahe 12 kg absolutes Traumbike.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (15. März 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Der Carbonrahmen toppt alles. Traumhaft, aber beim Gewicht sollte Sparpotential drin sein (so manches SXC geht vom Gewicht nahe an die 13 kg, meins 13,4), ich denke, bei nahe 12 kg absolutes Traumbike.



Das ist auch mit 13kg ein Traumbike. Ohne Umbau wiegt die Carbon-Schleuder so um 11.5kg glaub ich. Bei meinem Aufbau hab ich das Mehrgewicht für bessere Downhill-Performance gerne in Kauf genommen. Für mich ist die Rechnung aufgegangen, das Ding ist geil!


----------



## neikless (15. März 2009)

ich find 13 kg voll in ordnung bei mir würde es sicher auch 13+ wiegen
würde dem bike auch einiges abverlangen in sachen tech.trail enduro ...
ein sxc mit 13 kg naja ...  meins hat schon eher 15-16 kg ist eben die frage wofür man es
nutzt für mich ist ein 150mm enduro (zb slayer) mit 13 kg fraglich da die part somit nicht 
dem meiner meinung passenden einsatzzweck gerecht werden können ...

sehr schön die altitudes hier das weise alu geht allg. find ich den alurahmen nicht so dolle 
der carbon frame ist sehr sexy !!!


----------



## blaubaer (15. März 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> sehr schön die altitudes hier das weise alu geht allg. find ich den alurahmen nicht so dolle
> der carbon frame ist sehr sexy !!!



preislich natürlich auch eine frage, wer sich`s leisten kann... 

achja klettern kann das bike ohne frage 
heute steigungen gefahren bei welchen ich seit etwa 5-6jahren nicht so weit kam, unglaublich, und mit welcher leichtikeit. auch bei nassem waldboden mit verklebtem profil immer traktion ohne ende ...


----------



## neikless (15. März 2009)

klar ist richtig , hört sich gut an !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MWU406 (15. März 2009)

carbonig sieht es super aus:


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. März 2009)

Wie im Gallery-Thread schon angesprochen, hoffe ich 2010 auf so eine SE vom Alitude. Dann kann ich echt nicht mehr wiederstehen 
Muss jetzt kein Bär sein aber ähnlich...


----------



## All-Mountain (19. März 2009)

Ich hege ja die Befürchtung, dass Alu bei Rocky künftig als Material 2. Klasse gehandelt wird, und es vermutlich kein Special Edition Altidude mehr in Alu geben wird.

Und um mich mit Carbon im AM-Bereich anfreunden zu können brauche ich noch etwas Zeit, glaube ich. 

Eine Carbon Element könnte ich mir da schon eher vorstellen. 
Das Gewicht und die Steifigkeit wären vermutlich ein Traum.  
Naja, der Rahmen sollte nicht unbedingt 3500,-  kosten


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. März 2009)

MWU406 schrieb:


> carbonig sieht es super aus:



Und? Beim Herr Kimmerle Probe gefahren?


----------



## subdiver (20. März 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ich hege ja die Befürchtung, dass Alu bei Rocky künftig als Material 2. Klasse gehandelt wird



Wenn man das Interview mit dem neuen RM-Produktmanager 
in der neuesten Bike liest, kann man den Eindruck gewinnen,
dass Carbon nur ein Übergangsmaterial ist.

Denn man sucht schon nach Alternativen, weil Carbonrahmen
bzgl. Material und Herstellung sich sehr stark verteuern.


----------



## MWU406 (20. März 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Und? Beim Herr Kimmerle Probe gefahren?



Größe und Gewicht lassen es nicht zu 

Habe nur Schläuche geholt für mein 

.

Da stand das Altitude so fotogen herum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (22. März 2009)

hab da mal eine frage, eigentlich direkt an Rocky Mountain oder bzw. BikeAction :

wie zum henker soll da ein *2.5" * breiter Pneu platz haben ?





das bei mir hier montierte ist ein Maxxis Advantage in *2.25"* !
ist dies beim Datenblatt vom Altitude ev. ein Druckfehler ?


----------



## iNSANE! (22. März 2009)

Das Thema wurde glaub ich schonmal im NewSlayer Fred durchgekaut.

Der ADvantage baut extrem hoch - es könnte also sein dass ein anderer Maxxis 2.5 passt, während man aber immer bedenken muss: Verschiedene Hersteller fallen unterschiedlich aus: Ein 2.5er INTENSE passt GANZ sicher nicht, während vll. ein 2.5er Schwalbe* passt - ausserdem hängt das ja auch immer von der Felgenwahl ab, wie sich der Reifen entfaltet.

Also, ich würde sowas eher als Richtwert nehmen - letztlich muss man dann einfach schauen was in der Praxis echt geht.

Ganz persönlich finde ich 2.5 an einem Altitude eh bisschen viel - das hab ich ja auf dem RMX 


* Das schicke Slayer 90 von Jako in der Gallery hat doch einen Muddy Marry. Hat der nicht u.U. 2.5"? - und er scheint in den engen NS Hinterbau zu passen.


----------



## Soulbrother (22. März 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Das Thema wurde glaub ich schonmal im NewSlayer Fred durchgekaut.
> 
> Der ADvantage baut extrem hoch - es könnte also sein dass ein anderer Maxxis 2.5 passt, während man aber immer bedenken muss: Verschiedene Hersteller fallen unterschiedlich aus: Ein 2.5er INTENSE passt GANZ sicher nicht, während vll. ein 2.5er Schwalbe* passt - ausserdem hängt das ja auch immer von der Felgenwahl ab, wie sich der Reifen entfaltet.
> 
> ...



 !


----------



## blaubaer (22. März 2009)

also 2.5" wäre mir auch zu breit 

aber der von mir verbaute *2.25"* Advantage ist ja die neuste generation und erst seit diesem jahr auf dem markt, in dieser breite 

fuhr früher ja auch schon Advantage von der ersten serie in 2.4" ale er auf den markt kam, und damals war es schon so dass er recht hoch und breit baute. montiert hatte ich damals im Ellsworth, am anfang war er in diesem rahmen gar nicht fahrbar, erst 1-2 jahre später war er nicht mehr so breit und ich konnte ihn montieren.


----------



## Jako (22. März 2009)

hi, auf meinem new slayer sind 2.35 MM als nächstes kommen 2.35 minion drauf. 2.5 MM passen def. nicht ins slayer dagegen waren 2.5er minion schon drin. ich brauche zwar (noch) kein altitude, aber wenn, würde ich 2.35er fahren


----------



## blaubaer (22. März 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> hi, auf meinem new slayer sind 2.35 MM als nächstes kommen 2.35 minion drauf. 2.5 MM passen def. nicht ins slayer dagegen waren 2.5er minion schon drin.



die erste Serie vom Advantage in 2.4 passte damals auch nicht in ein New Slayer.

ich bin mit dem neuen Advantage in 2.25 mehr als zufrieden, von Heute, mehr als 5h unterwegs damit ...





versuchte es heute mal an die grenzen zu bringen, es blieb beim versuch  , muss da wohl noch gröberes an Trails auspacken ...


----------



## bernd_spiegel (22. März 2009)

also mehr als so ein bild brauchts für mich nicht um ein "will auch fahren gehen" zu wecken....nach anfänglichem :kotz: übers altitude hab ich immer mehr bock mir eins zu kaufen, als allmountain scheint es mir perfekt....und wenns keine se gibt dann sollten wir wohl mal den mr.freeride beauftragen  das flatline ist der wahnsinn!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. März 2009)

@ blaubaer
hattest du schon mal was zum Hinterbau gesagt?
Wie ist der so? Ansprechverhalten und Progressivität?

Ich würde mich beim Altitude wie bei meinem Slayer für den 2,35 High Roller 1Ply entscheiden.

@ bernd_spiegel
Hey danke.
Schau mal weiter oben, da habe ich schon eine SE gemacht wie ich sie sehr gerne hätte.

hmm...vielleicht auch umgedreht. Schwarzer Rahmen und weiße Tribals


----------



## blaubaer (23. März 2009)

der hinterbau ist fast unbeschreiblich, wie auch das ganze bike sowiso

ich fahr mit mind. 30% SAG  und schlag nicht durch, bei 95-98kg komplett  
wenn bei dem RP23 das ProPedal ausgeschaltet ist, spricht der hinterbau sehr fein an. mit einer der 3 ProPedal stufen, egal welcher, klappert er leicht, wie damals der Vanilla RC mit ProPedal, das ansperchen ist meiner meinung dann nicht mehr so soft. 
bei sprüngen ist das einfedern so was von soft dass man meinen könnte er hätte wirklich 200mm federweg. also im grossen und ganzen schon recht progerssive anlenkung, aber eine sehr gute und erträgliche, bei der nichts stört und über diese man sorgen machen müsste.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. März 2009)

sehr ausführliche Antwort! Danke 
Hört sich perfekt an.

Und der max. Druck im Dämpfer ist bei 96Kg noch nicht erreicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (23. März 2009)

hab ehrlich gesagt k.a. wievile druck ich momentan fahr  
war bei meinem Localdealer und hab ihn mit Stickstoff füllen lassen, und dann waren es etwa 30% sag was ja grad passte, aber mehr als 18/20bar sind es eh nicht


----------



## dida110 (30. März 2009)

Habe ein Rocky Altitude 70er bestellt  und wollte fragen ob es sinvoll ist bei dem Rocky  eine Sattel Absenkung anzubauen (bin 1.90m und finde es immer ecklig abzustagen und den Sattel herunter zu lassen... 
Vielleicht habt ihr noch Tippps zu der Sattelabsenkung?


----------



## blaubaer (31. März 2009)

ob sinn oder unsinn muss glaub jeder selbst entscheiden 

ich weiss für meinen teil das es mit der CB Joplin mehr spass macht und der sattel schneller abgesenkt/wieder an der richtigen position ist damit, das mehr gewicht von den 200g nehm dadurch gerne in kauf.

am letzten WE mal neue Bilder gemacht mit neuer Cam, 
inzwischen auch mit sommerpneus unterwegs...


----------



## dida110 (31. März 2009)

OK danke  . Welche Sattel Absenkung würdest du denn empfehlen?

Sollte schon vom Lenker aus bedinbarsein.


----------



## blaubaer (13. April 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Und der max. Druck im Dämpfer ist bei 96Kg noch nicht erreicht?



nein, hab heute mal die pumpe angesetzt, dachte zuerst noch der manometer sei defekt, aber bei der gabelabstimmung funtiionierte ja noch alles. Fahre unglaubliche 13bar druck in dem RP23  mit etwa 25-30% SAG und bis jetzt noch immer nicht richtig durchgeschlagen obwohl das springen und hüpfen immer höher wird.

inzwischen bin ich ja 4 wochen damit unterwegs, hab mind. 400km abgeradelt und auch 4kilo weniger auf den rippen. zudem hat sich meine kondition sichtlich verbessert, vorallem bergauf mag ich wieder vorne mithalten. bergab fahr ich auch alles was ich vorher schon mit dem Slayer fuhr, mit gleichem speed, wenn nciht teils noch schneller, meist in kurven ...


----------



## dida110 (26. April 2009)

Endlich ist es soweit, der erste Ausritt mit dem Rocky Mountain Altitude 70   soo schön!!!

Aufwerts extrem lockere Fahrposition!, und abwerts wie auf einer Feder 

Ich: 




Ich und mein Vater : (nicht dass ihr neidisch werdet)


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. April 2009)

na da grinst er, der sohnemann 
durchaus verständlich. schöne radln!


----------



## Miracoolx (26. April 2009)

Bein runter Scrollen habe ich für einen Moment gedacht," wo ist das Vorderrad *grübel*"
Tolles Bild und gute Tanung.
Gruß
M.



blaubaer schrieb:


> ob sinn oder unsinn muss glaub jeder selbst entscheiden
> 
> ich weiss für meinen teil das es mit der CB Joplin mehr spass macht und der sattel schneller abgesenkt/wieder an der richtigen position ist damit, das mehr gewicht von den 200g nehm dadurch gerne in kauf.
> 
> ...


----------



## fritzn (27. April 2009)

So, am Samstag war es soweit, und ein Testride stand auf dem Programm.




Hibike Testival, Rocky Mountain Stand




Altitude 70 auf dem Trail




vorne



hinten

Meine Eindrücke:

Erstes Anfassen: 
Gewicht schön handlich, sehr gut

Erste Meter:
Ausgewogenes Kurvenverhalten, angenehmen Tourenposition, eher aufrecht
Gabel ultraweich, Dämpfer etwas straffer

Erster Uphill:
Rakete. Gut, das Element ist leichter, aber die Position ist sehr gut, der steile Sitzwinkel überzeugt voll. Plattform arbeitet klasse, Hardtail-Feeling, ohne Lockout. Man hat nicht den Eindruck verschenkter Kraft.

Rumsurfen auf der Gerade, Bunny Hops etc.:
Generelles Handling sehr gut, Kniefreiheit ist klasse!

now the fun part, Downhill:
Die als weich empfundene Gabel wird etwas progressiver, ich würd sie trotzdem anders abstimmen. Große Harmonie herrscht nicht, der Dämpfer wird bei Kleinzeug schnell hart, taucht bei großen Sachen weg. Die Position auf dem Bike ist klasse, Lenkung schön Rocky-typisch ausgewogen und das leichte Gewicht lässt einen nur so die Trails runterfliegen! Großes Grinsen.

Fazit:
Abstimmung der Federelemente nötig - in dem Fall ein Testrad direkt von bike action, da sollte man annehmen, das es fachmännisch eingestellt ist. In der Annahme, das mich das nur subjektiv gestört hat und aufgrund positiver Meinungen weiter oben im Thread, gehe ich davon aus, dass man ein zufriedenstellendes Setup erreichen kann, ohne Teile tauschen zu müssen. Das generelle Konzept gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut für All-Mountain, knackige alpine Trails und endlose Touren mit viel Fahrfreude bergauf und bergab. Geile Kiste!
Mein Element behalt ich trotzdem, weil ich einen höheren Prozentsatz meiner Strecken hier im Mittelgebirge fahre (wo ich kein AM-Fully benötige) und die Alpentrails bislang wenig Probleme bereitet haben (aufgrund Auswahl nach den Kriterien beste Aussicht und bestem Fortkommen, nicht nach maximaler Herausforderung). Ich bin aber auch jemand, der tendenziell lieber "unterfedert" unterwegs ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (28. April 2009)

bin heute mal das Altitude 50 probe gefahren 

muss sagen, der erste eindruck ist echt super 

über das geschwungene Rohr lässt sich streiten.

-spricht direkt und schnell an

-sehr wendig

-leicht

-extrem agil

als touren, enduro und leichten freerider absolut zu gebrauchen 

ich bin am überlegen, ob es mein konditionbolzer wird 

lg chris


----------



## blaubaer (3. Mai 2009)

Altitude`s on Tour ... 





Höhenmeter : k.a., aber die beine sagen fast zuviel`e
Kilometer : 68km 
Fahrzeit : 4h21min...


----------



## mitjascha (4. Mai 2009)

Endlich ist auch mein 50-er gekommen (per post) lol, wird heute Abend zusammen gebaut, das wird ganz sicher eine schlaflose Nacht Leute. Freiue mich schon auf morgen.


----------



## MrFaker (4. Mai 2009)

weiß einer, ob das Altitude nun in einer Limited Edition kommt?

lg chris


----------



## neikless (4. Mai 2009)

bisher nichts bekannt soweit ich weis ... mal sehen ... 2010 denke ich schon !


----------



## MrFaker (4. Mai 2009)

puh solange halte ich das nicht aus 

habe mal bei BA angefragt, vielleicht kommt ja ne zufrieden stellende antwort, was ich nicht denke 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (5. Mai 2009)

2010; hab bis jetzt erst jene bilder gefunden 

*29"er Altitude*


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. Mai 2009)

garnicht so hässlich wie die sonstigen 29er...


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Mai 2009)

Niiiiemals kommt mir so eine verkappte City-MTB-Schei..e auf 28" Felgen ins Haus,find ich zum :kotz:


----------



## neikless (5. Mai 2009)

29" oder ? so schlecht find ich die zwentyniner gar nicht das von turner find ich noch besser sultan dw 

hat doch nichts mit city bike zu tun ... flowig trails heizen ...
in der ebene oder leicht wechsenden gelände macht das sicher laune
immer schön auf speed ...

(und wenn´s nur ist um dich zu frotzeln  damit du wieder spass hast)


----------



## MrFaker (5. Mai 2009)

sind die bilder absichtlich beschnitten? 

vielleicht sieht es deswegen noch nicht so krass aus 

meinen geschmack trifft es auf jeden fall nicht

laut BA müsste ich bis zur eurobike vorerst warten, ob eine limited edition vom altitude rauskommt, aber solange halte ich das eigentlich nicht mehr aus 

lg chris


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Mai 2009)

@ dida110
das ist die richtige Vater/Sohn-Verbindung 
Sehr sehr coole Bikes.

und auf die Dauer gewöhne ich mich auch an das rote Altitude. Ist das eigentlich das Team Rot? Danach hatte ich auf der Eurobike gar nicht geschaut.


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> 29" oder ? so schlecht find ich die zwentyniner gar nicht das von turner find ich noch besser sultan dw



Nö,sind 28" Felgen und die kommen erst in Verbindung mit der MTB Bereifung und der daraus resultierenden Höhe auf die bezeichnenden 29".



neikless schrieb:


> hat doch nichts mit city bike zu tun ... flowig trails heizen ...
> in der ebene oder leicht wechsenden gelände macht das sicher laune
> immer schön auf speed ...


Neumodische Fürz,sonst nix,dann doch lieber gleich ein ordentliches Crossrad


neikless schrieb:


> (und wenn´s nur ist um dich zu frotzeln  damit du wieder spass hast)



Na also,geht doch!


----------



## subdiver (5. Mai 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Neumodische Fürz,sonst nix,



Dafür aber mit einem "Oldschool"-Flatbar


----------



## bestmove (5. Mai 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Niiiiemals kommt mir so eine verkappte City-MTB-Schei..e auf 28" Felgen ins Haus,find ich zum :kotz:


Word!  Wir sind da eher konservativ angehaucht, alte Schule eben


----------



## MrFaker (5. Mai 2009)

so habe mein altitude bestellt 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (5. Mai 2009)

welches ?


----------



## neikless (5. Mai 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Word!  Wir sind da eher konservativ angehaucht, alte Schule eben



dann aber bitte auch ohne scheibenbremse und federgabel/dampfer & co. !

ihr oldschooler


----------



## MrFaker (5. Mai 2009)

@neikless

altitude.pdf

geändert nur bremsen 180/180mm, sonst müsste eigentich alles gleich sein

und andere pedalen, sonst lass ich es erstmal so

Größe 18"

love the ride 

lg chris


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Mai 2009)

*klick*

Altitude in Action


----------



## mitjascha (9. Mai 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> so habe mein altitude bestellt
> 
> lg chris



Ich habe meinen schon bekommen. Echt ein geiles teil.


----------



## neikless (21. Mai 2009)




----------



## MrFaker (21. Mai 2009)

schickes teil 

lg chris


----------



## MWU406 (22. Mai 2009)

@neikless 
Jetzt weiss ich auch wer Du bist! Das hat Frank ja schick hinbekommen am Dienstag abend


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Mai 2009)

njoa, das schaut doch echt schick aus!
Cool das es gleich die Carbon Version geworden ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (25. Mai 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ...Cool das es gleich die Carbon Version geworden ist



Kennst doch unseren Neikless... Nur das Beste ist gut genug!


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Mai 2009)

Geiles Teil


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Mai 2009)

Ich freue mich schon auf die neue BIKE!
Da wird es ein Vergleichstest zwischen dem Alu und Carbon Altitude geben.


----------



## iNSANE! (27. Mai 2009)

Supergeil, Neikless! *Neid*


----------



## Jako (27. Mai 2009)

....ich hab´s gemacht.....altitude bestellt......slayer muß gehen, switch nur vielleicht. freu´mich drauf


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Mai 2009)

Prinzesschen,dein neues Plastikfahrrad gefällt mir auch schon mal recht gut so,nur der Vorbau wirkt doch recht cc-mäßig was aber auch am Blickwinkel liegen kann.Noch einen schönen schlanken Sitz drauf und ab dafür,sehr schön 

Ich bin sehr gespannt darauf ob es auch in der Lage ist (für mich persönlich) meinem Pipeline den Rang abzulaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (27. Mai 2009)

ja vorbau ist recht lang 90mm, passt aber eigentlich ganz gut
aber ist ja auch mein XC bike
sattel ist mein liebling aber mal sehen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Mai 2009)

den Sattel würde ich auch nicht tauschen. Das ist auch meine erst Wahl.
Auf den Flites kann ich überhaupt nicht mehr sitzen.
Und da muss mal mal auf seinen Hintern hören


----------



## MrFaker (28. Mai 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt darauf ob es auch in der Lage ist (für mich persönlich) meinem Pipeline den Rang abzulaufen



definitiv 

bin das pipeline vor jahren auch mal gefahren

bin gestern auch wieder eine runde gefahren, schon krass - in welchem speed ich berge fahren kann, federung vorne + hinten zu und es fährt sich wie ein CC HT 

bergab habe ich eine schöne anspruchsvolle wurzlige und felsige passage, die ich normal mit dem RM6 fahre, mit dem altitude nehme ich aber deutlich speed raus und umfahr öfters die größeren drops 

trotzdem fährt es sich richtig geil, speedpassagen ein TRAUM! 

@Jako

gute entscheidung, mein händler meinte auch, dass bei ihm slayer kunden getauscht haben 

lg chris


----------



## mitjascha (31. Mai 2009)

leute wegen dem druck in der gabel und dempfer, kann mir jemend was ratten? 85 kg


----------



## neikless (2. Juni 2009)

dämpfer knapp unter 10 bar gabel so um die zw. 5-6 bar glaub ich bei min. 85 kg


----------



## MrFaker (3. Juni 2009)

@neikless

was wiegt denn deines?

lg chris


----------



## schleifstein (3. Juni 2009)

hallo zusammen, 

bin auch am überlegen, mir das altitude anzuschaffen. im moment düse ich noch mit dem element team in 20,5 zoll rum (bin 189cm). bin mir trotz ausgiebiger probefahrt mit dem 20,5zoll carbon altitude als auch mit dem 19zoll alu altitude nicht sicher, welche größe für mich die beste wäre !? 

bikeaction hat gesagt, dass die geometrie vom sitzen her bei carbon als auch alu identisch sein soll, insofern könnte ich auch eine probefahrt mit dem 19er carbon verzichten. 

das 19er war schon ein stückchen agiler, wendiger, aber ich weiss nicht ob ich das auch bei langen touren mit rucksack etc noch so sehe und bei schnellen passagemn bergab. 

gedacht ist das altitude als touren-/trail-/trainingsgerät, soll das element ersetzen. 

was meint ihr bzw. welche rahmengröße habt ihr beim altitude bei welcher körpergröße !?

(einzig die tatsache, dass es noch keinen xtr umwerfer für das teil gibt,l stört ein wenig , sonst ein klasse bike ! bin auch den alu/carbon test in der bike gespannt)

grüße, stephan


----------



## blaubaer (3. Juni 2009)

schleifstein schrieb:


> was meint ihr bzw. welche rahmengröße habt ihr beim altitude bei welcher körpergröße !?


 

meine grösse ; 188cm, Rahmen ; 19" 
vom 20.5" wurde mir abgeraten, für mich wäre er zu lang gewesen 
das sitzen ist beim Altitude mit keinem anderen modell vergleichbar, mir passt`s sehr gut je länger die touren gehen


----------



## MrFaker (3. Juni 2009)

naja du bist wohl 1,89m, aber hast du auch solange beine um einen 20,5"er zu fahren?

habe es gestern erst bei meinem händler live an einem kunden mitbekommen, dieser war ~1,92m hatte aber viel kürzere beine als mein händler mit ca. 1,83 - das gesicht vom kunden habe ich heute noch genau vor augen 

zu deinem einsatzgebiet passt das altitude bestens 

lg chris


----------



## schleifstein (3. Juni 2009)

hallo blaubaer, 

das ist ja mal interessant. 19 zoll bei 188cm. da sind wir beide ja fast gleich "lang" .

hast du das carbon ? welche ausstattung hast du denn genau ? und welche vorbaulänge ? ne liste inkl. gesamtgewicht wäre super . bin mir bei den laufrädern noch nicht ganz sicher. willl es schön leicht haben und habe bislang (auch bei rennen) den xr1450 CC LRS favorisiert, der hat bisher auch unter harten bedingungen am hardtail nie zicken gemacht, musste nie nachzentriert werden etc.

grüßle, stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Juni 2009)

also ich würde bei 193 cm und recht langen Beinen zu 20,5 Zoll greifen. Auch weil ich einen recht kurzen Vorbau fahren würde.

Ich will jetzt auch endlich mal draufsetzten 
hoffentlich habe sie in Willingen Altitudes dabei!


----------



## blaubaer (3. Juni 2009)

schleifstein schrieb:


> hast du das carbon ? welche ausstattung hast du denn genau ? und welche vorbaulänge ? ne liste inkl. gesamtgewicht wäre super .


 
nö, nur die Aluversion

bis auf Umwerfer, Gabel und Dämpfer ist inzwischen alles Custom 
-gewicht bei mir 12.7kg (ohne Pedale) 
-LRS; da muss bei mir halt was haltbares sein, für leichten Freeride -Touren; Easton Havoc AM  
- Vorbaulänge; 90mm


----------



## Zwinglianer (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen

nach langem Warten war es vor kurzem endlich soweit: mein ALTITUDE wurde geliefert. 

Was soll ich sagen, es klettert wie eine Bergziege und ist gleichzeitig hammergeil und verdammt schnell im Downhill. 

Jetzt kann nur noch der Fahrer optimiert werden


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Juni 2009)

cool! Viel Freude beim Fahren 
Ist es nun das Team Rot oder etwas anderes?

ich habe gerade erfahren das alle aktuellen Bikes in Willingen beim Festival zum testen da sein werden. Auch das Altitude in Alu und Carbon


----------



## neikless (3. Juni 2009)

... ich muss hier nur mal sagen das der ALTIDUDE zwar gut bergab geht, (bergauf sowieso)
es soll hier nur bitte kein falscher eindruck entstehen, es ist kein dh oder freeride bike !!!
für ein AM/XC bike aber recht ordentlich und spassig allerdings ist der unterschied zum z.b.
slayer sxc schon recht groß meiner bescheidenen meinung nach !
mir war das klar und daher bin ich auch nicht überrascht und hoch zufrieden mit dem bike.


----------



## jojada1 (7. Juni 2009)

..ist auch meine Meinung: Das SXC ist bergab klar besser....


----------



## neikless (7. Juni 2009)

wäre ja auch komisch wenn nicht


----------



## neikless (8. Juni 2009)

... habe heute nen kurzen 70mm vorbau montiert (zuvor 90mm)
die auswirkung war unerwartet groß das bike ist im uphill 
etwas unruhiger auf der VR achse
aber dafür im schwierigen gelände auch bergauf viel agiler und direkter ... 
bergab fast auf slayer sxc niveau (fast) 
50mm vorbau wäre dann wohl wirklich nah dran aber denke für den altidude
etwas über das ziel hinaus geschossen ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Juni 2009)

Der Carbon/Alu Vergleichstest in der BIKE sagt unentschieden.
jetzt ht man die Qual der Wahl ob man für 250g weniger, innen verleckten Zügen und futuristischerem Look so viel mehr ausgeben möchte.

Kann einer von euch was zu dem Hinterbauverhalten bei kleinen Schlägen sagen? Ist er da wirklich so unsensibel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (9. Juni 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Kann einer von euch was zu dem Hinterbauverhalten bei kleinen Schlägen sagen? Ist er da wirklich so unsensibel?


 
ich sag da nein, meiner nicht, bei mir liegt es vllcht auch daran dass ich den RP23 mit Stickstoff gefüllt fahr ... 
bei mir ist es eher die Gabel die nicht mehr so richtig mitmag ...


----------



## monacofranze (9. Juni 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> mit Stickstoff gefüllt fahr ...


 hab ich da nen schraubertip verpasst? bitte um aufklärung


----------



## gmk (9. Juni 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ich sag da nein, meiner nicht, bei mir liegt es vllcht auch daran dass ich den RP23 mit Stickstoff gefüllt fahr ...
> bei mir ist es eher die Gabel die nicht mehr so richtig mitmag ...



du meinst überhaupt, anstatt luft?


----------



## blaubaer (10. Juni 2009)

monacofranze schrieb:


> hab ich da nen schraubertip verpasst? bitte um aufklärung


 
sieht so aus 



gmk schrieb:


> du meinst überhaupt, anstatt luft?


 
ja genau. 

ich fahr schon mehrere jahre Luftdämpfer nur noch mit Stickstoff gefüllt, statt mit Luft.

Vorteile : 
-keine veränderung bei äusseren temperatur unterschieden, was ja teils extrem spürbar ist dass der dämpfer anders anspricht wenn es draussen Kalt oder Warm ist. 
-spürbar anderes federverhalten, (mann könnte meinen man hätte doppelt so viel federweg)
-die zug/druckstufe muss einfach etwas mehr zugeschraubt werden 

Nachteile :  
-nicht überall füllbar 
(tipp : grössere Autoreifenhändler (Autohäuser) sind meist mit Stickstoffflaschen ausgerüstet, einfach mit dem Dämpfer vorbei gehen und füllen lassen auf das max. an Druck. Feinabstimmung mit der üblichen Dämpferpumpe oder anderem bevorzugten methode.)

bei mir hatt mein Local BikeHändler eine Stickstoffflasche und deshalb fahr ich auch nicht mehr ohne diese füllung.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juni 2009)

Ich bin es jetzt endlich gefahren. Das 90 RSL.
Fährt sich gut joa. Es geht berauf und auch erstaunlich gut bergab.
Ein klasse Bike, aber um es mich von meinem Slayer zu scheuchen reicht es wohl doch nicht. Dafür hat das Slayer auf dem Freeride zu viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## gmk (15. Juni 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Der Carbon/Alu Vergleichstest in der BIKE sagt unentschieden.
> jetzt ht man die Qual der Wahl ob man für 250g weniger, innen verleckten Zügen und futuristischerem Look so viel mehr ausgeben möchte.
> 
> Kann einer von euch was zu dem Hinterbauverhalten bei kleinen Schlägen sagen? Ist er da wirklich so unsensibel?



trau dem bike-test überhaupt nicht, irgendwie ...
cannondale rize soll nicht steif sein ... 
bin gefühlsmäßig noch nie so ein steifes bike gefahren (backbone)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (15. Juni 2009)

Also mich hat der Test was das Altitude betrifft ziemlich ernüchtert:

- Nur 250 Gramm Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Alu und Carbonmodell. Bei dem Preisunterschied ein Witz.
- Der Altitude Alurahmen wurde mit 3088 Gramm OHNE Dämpfer gewogen. Mein Old Slayer wird im 2005er Rocky-Katalog MIT Dämpfer mit 2,9 KG angegeben.  Wo bleibt da die Innovation? 
- Was tun wenn man das Carbon-Altitude mal auf den Trail schmeißt, was bei mir schon ein paarmal im Jahr vorkommt. Jedesmal röntgen lassen? 

Was bleibt auf der Habenseite?
- Anderer Sitzwinkel der die Klettereigenschaften verbessert? Gut, aber wer braucht das wirklich?
- Optik ?- ich finde mein Old Slayer eigentlich immer noch hübscher

Mein Fazit:
Wenn ich noch kein All-Mountain Bike von Rocky hätte, würde ich mir wahrscheinlich das (Alu!-)Altitude kaufen. Ansonsten sehe ich keine Veranlassung mein Old Slayer gegen ein Altitude zu tauschen. That's it.


----------



## blaubaer (15. Juni 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> - Nur 250 Gramm Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Alu und Carbonmodell. Bei dem Preisunterschied ein Witz.


 
laut meinem Local Dealer, der da letztens ein 50er und 70er (Alu) aufgebaut, ist der unterschied im gewicht sogar noch kleiner...keine 100g leichter war das 70er modell an der waage  ...


----------



## Switchy (15. Juni 2009)

Es sagt ja auch keiner das Carbon so viel leichter ist.
Das Carbon ist steifer.


----------



## gmk (15. Juni 2009)

Switchy schrieb:


> Es sagt ja auch keiner das Carbon so viel leichter ist.
> Das Carbon ist steifer.



und genau das stimmt nicht laut test ... zumindest beim altitude


----------



## neikless (15. Juni 2009)

... und schöner ! aber bitte jeder wie er es mag, wer will kann auch bis ans ende 
aller tage kettler alu rad fahren ...


----------



## Jako (15. Juni 2009)

.....und ich habe heute mein carbon-altitude abgeholt  carbon, weil es mir doppelt so gut gefällt wie die aluversion und sonst aus keinem anderen grund - und ich stehe dazu


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Juni 2009)

Recht hast du !!!


----------



## subdiver (15. Juni 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> carbon, weil es mir doppelt so gut gefällt wie die aluversion und sonst aus keinem anderen grund



Trotzdem sehen beide Versionen wie ein "Damenrad" aus 
Aber über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten, also viel Spaß 

Bzgl. Innovation muss ich All-Mountain Recht geben, 
der Rahmen (beide) ist sackschwer und die hintere Federung hat eine zu starke Wipptendenz.
Innovationen bietet die Konkurrenz, leider nicht mehr Rocky 
Rocky ist nicht mehr der Trendsetter, sondern läuft nun den Trends hinterher,
was man bei Carbon und der Rahmenform sehen kann.


----------



## Jako (15. Juni 2009)

so, hier die ersten fotos..... ich finde beide laufräder geil....


----------



## MrFaker (15. Juni 2009)

@Jako

hübsch, der weiße LRS gefällt mir besser 

zu altitude alu vs carbon, mein altitude 70 wiegt exakt 13kg, da das carbon nicht wirklich leichter ist, ist mir die entscheidung noch leichter gefallen

nachteile von alu zu carbon finde ich keine

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (15. Juni 2009)

meins wiegt mit slr und CB pedalen exakt 11,85 kg - ich werde es aber wahrscheinlich mit den 1750er fahren, welche reifen weiß ich noch nicht, die 2.35er MM sind schon sehr eng am hinterbau.....


----------



## MrFaker (15. Juni 2009)

wo hast du im gegensatz zu neikless die 2kg rausgeholt?

lg chris


----------



## Jako (15. Juni 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> wo hast du im gegensatz zu neikless die 2kg rausgeholt?
> 
> lg chris



laufräder, reifen, sattel, kurbel, pedale, bremsen, vorbau


----------



## k-nipser (15. Juni 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> so, hier die ersten fotos..... ich finde beide laufräder geil....



da fällt mir nix mehr ein ...  ---> top!!!


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Juni 2009)

Die Frage Alu vs Carbon wird die Bike Welt wohl noch eine Weile beschäftigen. In ein paar Jahren wird die Praxis zeigen ob die vielfach geäußerten Bedenken gegen Carbon wirklich relevant sind.


----------



## iNSANE! (16. Juni 2009)

Ja, hast Recht. 

Das einzige was mich an Carbon echt stört ist dass man die Oberflächen niemals so robust machen kann wie ein Alu-Elox - und das ist halt schade bei einem MTB wenn der Nasslack mit der Zeit fliegen geht.

Ansonsten: Es lebe die Innovation - ich find neues immer spannend. Und dazu gehört auch Carbon.


----------



## neikless (16. Juni 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> wo hast du im gegensatz zu neikless die 2kg rausgeholt?
> 
> lg chris



mein gewicht waren noch schätzungen, habe noch nicht
verlässlich gewogen ... kumpel meinte, an seiner waage, wären es ca. 12,5kg


----------



## MrFaker (16. Juni 2009)

ok, alles klar 

lg chris


----------



## pieleh (18. Juni 2009)

wollte mir heute ein Altitude 50 bestellen - sind leider in 19'' ausverkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (19. Juni 2009)

bei meinem händler stehen 2 

lg chris


----------



## blaubaer (19. Juni 2009)

Jako schrieb:


>



wo bekommt man die roten Sram teile jetzt schon ? onlineshop ??

letzten sonntag musste ich feststellen dass mein montierter SLR sattel nicht wirklich mit meinem hinterteil auf 65km/1530hm zusammen passt, gegen schluss war es kein gemütliches sitzen mehr  ...


----------



## Jako (19. Juni 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> wo bekommt man die roten Sram teile jetzt schon ? onlineshop ??
> 
> letzten sonntag musste ich feststellen dass mein montierter SLR sattel nicht wirklich mit meinem hinterteil auf 65km/1530hm zusammen passt, gegen schluss war es kein gemütliches sitzen mehr  ...



....bei meinem händler, und in ebay sind sie auch schon 
mir passt der slr sehr gut, auch bei langen strecken.....

so habe ich mir mein altitude vorgestellt - mir gefällt es mit der schwarzen vanilla und den weißen 1750er richtig gut. ein vergleichstest zwischen float rlc und vanilla rlc folgt. die vanilla ist übrigens nur 100g schwerer  jetzt kommen noch die NN tubeless drauf weil die MM zu dick sind und gut.


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Juni 2009)

SÄMTLICHE farbigen SRAM Teile bekommst Du jetzt schon bei http://www.bikesyndrom.com/ - anrufen & bestellen.

Gruß!


----------



## Switchy (20. Juni 2009)

Hier mal zwei Altitude von Freunden von mir =)
Das 90er wiegt 11,27 kg


----------



## neikless (20. Juni 2009)

wow das 30er ist ja richtig nice ! 
die farbe kommt irgendwie viel besser als was ich bisher gesehen habe ! 
das carbon natürlich auch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (10. Juli 2009)

so mit diversen neuen oder gewechselten parts





- Bremsen ; Hayes Stroker ACE 
- Schalthebel ; Sram Trigger X.9
- Sattelstütze ; Gravity Dropper 3" Turbo


----------



## neikless (14. Juli 2009)

FeierAbendBierRunde


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Juli 2009)

Lauter schöne Altis


----------



## neikless (14. Juli 2009)

... und RMXes


----------



## Jako (14. Juli 2009)

das habe ich Gestern auch gemacht......


----------



## belsatzar (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

diesen Fred verfolge ich nun schon etwas länger sehr interessiert. 

Ich habe mir in der Zwischenzeit ein 50er in 20,5" gekauft (ich liebe den schlanken Rahmen), das ich auf meine Größe (192) und insb. Gewicht (rd 98) angepasst habe (LRS Crossmax ST und 200/180 Scheiben). Nach schönen Abfahrten mit netten Enduro-Piloten im hochalpinen Gelände habe jetzt ich auf breitere UTS-Reifen (Fat Albert) umgestellt (bzw. umstellen wollen - s. u.). 

Mich würde interessieren, was ihr denn so für Erfahrungen mit euren Laufrad/Reifen Kombinationen gemacht habt. Weiter vorn wagt jemand die Prognose, dass 2.5er Schwalbe vom Hinterbau aufgenommen würden. Tatsache ist, dass der 2.4 Fat Albert spack im Hinterbau festsitzt.

Ich werde jetzt den Hinterreifen in 2.25 tauschen. Vorn macht der 2.4 natürlich keine Probleme. Da frag ich mich nur, ob die seitens Mavic empfohlene Breite von bis zu 2.3" Zoll so wörtlich zu nehmen ist. Der Reifen sitzt nach der Montage jedenfalls perfekt (Kennlinie verläuft ganz sauber im gleichen Abstand zur Felge). Habt ihr da Erfahrungen? 

Belsazar


----------



## iNSANE! (15. Juli 2009)

Man, echt sau geil die Altis!

Wasn das fürn Sattel, Niclas?


----------



## Jako (15. Juli 2009)

belsatzar schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, was ihr denn so für Erfahrungen mit euren Laufrad/Reifen Kombinationen gemacht habt. Weiter vorn wagt jemand die Prognose, dass 2.5er Schwalbe vom Hinterbau aufgenommen würden. Tatsache ist, dass der 2.4 Fat Albert spack im Hinterbau festsitzt.
> 
> Ich werde jetzt den Hinterreifen in 2.25 tauschen. Vorn macht der 2.4 natürlich keine Probleme. Da frag ich mich nur, ob die seitens Mavic empfohlene Breite von bis zu 2.3" Zoll so wörtlich zu nehmen ist. Der Reifen sitzt nach der Montage jedenfalls perfekt (Kennlinie verläuft ganz sauber im gleichen Abstand zur Felge). Habt ihr da Erfahrungen?
> 
> Belsazar



der 2.35er MM paßt in den hinterbau, ist mir aber zu eng wenn´s schmutzig wird. ein 2.5er habe ich auf meinem flatline - der passt devinitiv nicht in ein altitude. mein nächster reifen ist der 2.35er minion , der baut deutlich schmaler als der 2.35er MM. eine alternative wäre noch der 2.4er MK von conti - aber nur tubless oder protection - der SS ist ein witz was die pannensicherheit angeht.


----------



## belsatzar (15. Juli 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> der SS ist ein witz was die pannensicherheit angeht.



Ja, das hab ich auch gehört. Der MM (Muddy Mary, nehme ich an) ist mir zu Enduro-Lastig. Für den FA habe ich mich entschieden, weil er gut rollt und ich bei meinen Strecken das auch ganz gut brauchen kann.


----------



## neikless (15. Juli 2009)

... lasst die Finger von Schwalbe ! werdet glücklich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belsatzar (16. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... lasst die Finger von Schwalbe ! werdet glücklich !



Lass mich an Deinem Wissensvorsprung teilhaben...


----------



## neikless (16. Juli 2009)

Aus dem Hause Intense oder Maxxis kommen die besseren Gummis !
der High Roller zb ist und bleibt ein verdammt guter allrounder , je nach Version,
von XC über AM enduro bis Fr/DH ... (sowie andere Mod.)
Intense hat auch eine große Vielfalt an Reifen unterschiedlichster Einsatzgebiete ...

Auf dem Altitude tut der Intense System 4 sehr sehr gute Dienste !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> Aus dem Hause Intense oder Maxxis kommen die besseren Gummis !
> der High Roller zb ist und bleibt ein verdammt guter allrounder , je nach Version,
> von XC über AM enduro bis Fr/DH ... (sowie andere Mod.)
> Intense hat auch eine große Vielfalt an Reifen unterschiedlichster Einsatzgebiete ...
> ...




Ich denke der Kauf von Reifen mag Geschmacksache sein und bleibt jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## neikless (16. Juli 2009)

... war ja nur ein tipp da gefragt wurde !


----------



## gmk (16. Juli 2009)

belsatzar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> diesen Fred verfolge ich nun schon etwas länger sehr interessiert.
> 
> ...



ich würd mir die crossmax SX nehmen, sind wesentlich hübscher 
und 2.4 vorne und hinten ... ist bei den sx kein problem!


----------



## el Lingo (16. Juli 2009)

Ich muss immer wieder sagen, dass Ihr die Reifen von Kenda, insbesondere den Nevegal und vorne den Blue Groove auch mal testen solltet. Die stehen den anderen in nichts nach. Super Grip, sogar auf schlammigen Strecken, trocken sowieso 1A!


----------



## belsatzar (16. Juli 2009)

gmk schrieb:


> ich würd mir die crossmax SX nehmen, sind wesentlich hübscher
> und 2.4 vorne und hinten ... ist bei den sx kein problem!



Die waren auch meine erste Wahl, passten allerdings nicht auf die Gabel


----------



## fritzn (16. Juli 2009)

bin gerade sehr begeistert von den maxxis ardent 2,25


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Juli 2009)

*MAXXIS* *!!!* 

...und nichts anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belsatzar (16. Juli 2009)

fritzn schrieb:


> bin gerade sehr begeistert von den maxxis ardent 2,25



Die sollen etwas schlechter abrollen. Ich bin aber gerade auch soweit, den zu nehmen. Der wurde mir auch empfohlen und ich glaube, damit einen guten Kompromiss für mein Einsatzgebiet (Alles, rauf und runter  zu bekommen.

@ nikeless: ja, für Tips bin ich dankbar (und @ hunter-dirt: auch richtig, das berücksichtige ich auch).


----------



## Tolpan76 (16. Juli 2009)

Fahre momentan auf meinem ETSX und dem Yeti vorne Maxxis Advantage und hinten Ardent in 2.25 und bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser Kombi.
Ardent vorne fand ich nicht so gut beim bremsen, das kann der Advantage besser. Vom Rollwiederstand habe ich keine Unterschiede gemerkt.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## blaubaer (16. Juli 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> *MAXXIS* *!!!*
> 
> ...und nichts anderes


 




belsatzar schrieb:


> Die sollen etwas schlechter abrollen.


 
jetzt mal ehrlich, spürt ihr das ? oder habt ihr das gelesen und glaubt es auch noch ?! 
aus meiner sicht ist der Ardent ein reifen der am leichtsten rollt, im vergleich mit all den anderen Maxxis (Advantage, Minion, Highroller und Ignitor) die ich bis jetzt schon gefahren bin. 



Tolpan76 schrieb:


> Fahre momentan auf meinem ETSX und dem Yeti vorne Maxxis Advantage und hinten Ardent in 2.25 und bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser Kombi.


 
ich hatte mal auf dem Slayer kurz die umgekehrte version, vo Ardent und hi Advantage. denn mit dem Ardent verlängert sich der bremsweg deutlich, meine meinung. 
im moment bin ich auf dem Altitude mit vo und hi mit Maxxis Advantage 2.25 unterwegs, der fast so breit baut wie ein 2.35 breiter pneu, i`wo hatte ich mal ein bild von der reifenfreiheit im hinterbau, und jene war nicht mehr viel mit diesem pneu. 

noch was anderes, aber auch in sachen reifen, seit ich mit dem Altitude unterwegs bin hab ich extreme reifenabnutzung hinten, k.a. ob das an dem liegt dass man immer sehr gut traktion und grip hat ? mit dem reifen hinten bin isch jetzt ca. 800km schon unterwgs und bald ist`s ein semislick...


----------



## neikless (16. Juli 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> *MAXXIS* *!!!*
> 
> ...und nichts anderes



*in Canada ist KÄSE orange ... Gewitter ?*


----------



## fritzn (16. Juli 2009)

Fahre auf dem Element vorne Ardent 2,25 und hinten HardDrive 2,1 (den es leider nicht mehr gibt). Rollt auch auf Asphalt gigantisch, das Mehrgewicht (vorher vorne ebenfalls HardDrive) fällt kaum auf, das Kurvenverhalten ist mehr als sehr gut und Bremsen ist absolut ok und zuverlässig.
Gedacht ist das Ganze für nen anstehenden Alpencross.


----------



## belsatzar (16. Juli 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> jetzt mal ehrlich, spürt ihr das ? oder habt ihr das gelesen und glaubt es auch noch ?!



Naja, einiges lese ich und nehme das im angezeigten Rahmen auch an. Was andere schreiben, ist halt eine von mehreren Informationsquellen. Ich kann und will nicht alles selber testen. Deshalb höre ich gern zu, wenn Sportsfreunde, die - wie hier - auch noch das gleiche Rad fahren, ihre Erfahrungen berichten.

Ich bin bislang eher CCmäßig unterwegs gewesen und habe daher eher einseitige Erfahrungen gesammelt. Ich will aber jetzt die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Da es die nicht gibt, bin ich bereit, zu Gunsten von Traktion, Grip und Pannenfreiheit Abzüge in Sachen Gewicht und Leichtgängigkeit zu machen. 

Ich hab nur mal den Ardent (allerdings in der Schlauch-Version) kennengelernt. Sonst hab ich mich mit Maxxis bislang nicht beschäftigt und bin für die Hinweise auf High-Roller, Advantage und Ardent dankbar.

Ich denke, ich schau mal, was sich in der UST Version auftreiben lässt. Interessant auch die Hinweise zu den Vorne/Hinten Variationen. Scheint mir ein Thema für eine Doktorarbeit zu sein ;.-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belsatzar (17. Juli 2009)

So. Der FA in 2.25 UST ist nicht zu bekommen. Das einzige was ich gefunden hab war der NN in 2.4 UND 2,25. Hab mutig 2 mal den 2,4 genommen in der Hoffnung, er würde nicht so hoch und breit bauen wie der FA. Pech gehabt :-( Jetzt werd ich morgen den 2.4 in 2.25 tauschen und gut ist. Ich hätte gern mal was Neues ausprobiert...


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> FeierAbendBierRunde


----------



## mitjascha (22. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> dämpfer knapp unter 10 bar gabel so um die zw. 5-6 bar glaub ich bei min. 85 kg


Dankeschön


----------



## mitjascha (22. Juli 2009)

Nach 700 km dee Nabe (Hinterrad) defeckt. Ist halt nur eine bilige, hat jemend das selbe problem schon gehabt? Fahre Altitude 50.


----------



## blaubaer (23. Juli 2009)

meine, hi`nabe, ist immer noch wie neu 



liegt vllcht daran dass ich einen Easton radsatz fahr


----------



## mitjascha (23. Juli 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> meine, hi`nabe, ist immer noch wie neu
> 
> 
> 
> liegt vllcht daran dass ich einen Easton radsatz fahr



Da muss ich wohl auch was schönes kaufen, weiss noch nicht was, mal schauen.


----------



## Dome_2001 (23. Juli 2009)

Ich sag nur Hope Pro II


----------



## mohrstefan (23. Juli 2009)

Di dinger(Hope) machen en Höllen Lärm !!!!
DT swiss!
Ist, die Macht


----------



## mitjascha (23. Juli 2009)

leute mal erlich was meint ihr zu syncros??? zu den laufrädern


----------



## neikless (24. Juli 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Di dinger(Hope) machen en Höllen Lärm !!!!
> DT swiss!
> Ist, die Macht



Musik, die machen Musik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (24. Juli 2009)

neikless hat recht!! Hope singt!!!


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Juli 2009)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> neikless hat recht!! Hope singt!!!


 Mach en LANGEN Kabelbinder an die Schwinge , und glaub es wäre die -------- HOFFNUNG


----------



## gmk (24. Juli 2009)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Hope Pro II



vorne
nicht so zu empfehlen
hinten ja


----------



## Dome_2001 (24. Juli 2009)

lol, im Endeffekt ist es mir doch egal was Ihr für Teile verwendet. 

Ich bin mit meiner Hope Pro II Geschichte, optisch, vom Klang und von der Funktion her zufrieden ...

Bis dann


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. Juli 2009)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> lol, im Endeffekt ist es mir doch egal was Ihr für Teile verwendet.
> 
> Ich bin mit meiner Hope Pro II Geschichte, optisch, vom Klang und von der Funktion her zufrieden ...
> 
> Bis dann



Wort! 
Auf mein CC Bike werde ich demnächst mal die IIIer ausprobieren


----------



## neikless (25. Juli 2009)

hab die hope III im alitude singen auch schön !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. Juli 2009)

ohja dann freu ich mich schon drauf


----------



## Jako (25. Juli 2009)

...mein Altitude hat auch was schönes bekommen, der Freilauf ist ein Gedicht!


----------



## Switchy (25. Juli 2009)

Das Gedicht die King


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (26. Juli 2009)

ich hab mal eine Frage, an Edelbikebesitzer und auch an all die anderen Altitude Fahrer ;

was für einen Umwerfer habt ihr montiert ? 
fährt wirklich jeder nur diesen SLX umwerfer, am anfang hiess es gäbe nur den einen, der an den rahmen schraubbar ist.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (26. Juli 2009)

es gibt noch den XT-Umwerfer als direct-mount, siehe Alti 90 ...


----------



## Hias63 (28. Juli 2009)

pieleh schrieb:


> wollte mir heute ein Altitude 50 bestellen - sind leider in 19'' ausverkauft



Bin ein 90er letzten Montag probe gefahren und musste mir gleich als 50 in 19" bestellen. 
Echt eine feine Sache, macht richtig Laune im Wald. *Fahrfreude* pur...

Grüße

PS Hope Pro II macht Musik


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. Juli 2009)

schön beim Kimmerle, ne?


----------



## Hias63 (28. Juli 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> schön beim Kimmerle, ne?



Jepp, wo sonst?


----------



## belsatzar (29. Juli 2009)

Wenn hier schon die große Fragerunde eröffnet ist:

Beim Kauf des Altitude gabs einen Gutschein für eine Übernachtung im Kleinwalserrtal.

Ich hab ihn eingelöst und (wie wahrscheinlich von den Initiatoren erwartet) auf ein langes Wochenende verlängert. Und ich muss wieder einmal sagen, dass mein schönes Rad eigentlich für die deutschen Mittelgebirge viel zu schade ist ;-) 

Habt ihr euch auch verführen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bk2l3f (16. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor Kurzem ein Altitude 70 Al gekauft. Bei meiner gestrigen Ausfahrt fiel beim Schalten die Kette vom kleinen Blatt und verklemmte sich an der Schwinge (siehe Bild, Abstand zwischen großen Ritzel und Schwinge). Dabei wurde der Lack beschädigt. Ich konnte mir nur helfen, indem ich dann die Kettenblätter abgeschraubt habe. Die Kurbel konnte ich ja nicht unterwegs abziehen. 
Wer hat auch schon dieses Problem gehabt? Was kann man da machen?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. August 2009)

Umwerfer richtig einstellen...


----------



## Switchy (19. August 2009)

Wie schon Hunter sagt Umwerfer richtig einstellen und das die kette einem mal den rahmen verschandelt gehört zum mountainbiken dazu. =)

greetz


----------



## peterbe (2. September 2009)

Fährt schon jemand ein 20,5'' Altitude in Carbon (70er oder 90er) und hätte vielleicht sogar das Rahmengewicht zum Vergleicht mit dem Alu-Rahmen?

Ich überlege, mein SXC auszumustern und ein leichtes Altitude aufzubauen, weiß aber nicht, ob der Mehrpreis fürs Carbon sich in Gewicht auszeichnet.


----------



## Lemmi26 (5. September 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> so, hier die ersten fotos..... ich finde beide laufräder geil....




wenn ich das sehe, dann gefällt mir das altitude immer besser. geiles ding.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. September 2009)

da muss ich dem Lemmi recht geben 

Ich habe am Samstag die Deutschland Zentrale von B.O.C in Hamburg/Harburg entdeckt. Die hatten da 2 Altitudes rumstehen. 50er in 18 Zoll und 30 in 19 Zoll. Da sind wir gleich mal ne Runde gefahren.

Und an alle die über 190cm sind....kauft euch 20,5 Zoll. Das ding ist in 19 Zoll so irre kurz. Da gefiel mir das 90er in 20,5 Zoll besser. Da hat man noch die möglichkeit einen kürzeren Vorbau zu verbauen, was bei mir an erster Stelle stehen würde. 

Schade, schade das ich das Bike eigentlich nicht brauche


----------



## peterbe (21. September 2009)

Da habe ich heute Post bekommen und freu mich, heute Abend im Keller zu verschwinden - nicht ohne vorher die Waage konsultiert zu haben...


----------



## burns68 (21. September 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Da habe ich heute Post bekommen und freu mich, heute Abend im Keller zu verschwinden - nicht ohne vorher die Waage konsultiert zu haben...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## peterbe (21. September 2009)

Kiste ist ausgepackt:





20,5'', nach Befürchtungen über das Gewicht des Rahmens (weit über 3 kg) war ich erfreut, als der Rahmen auf der Waage lag:









Rahmen, Dämpfer und Schnellspanner 3098g, und das in 20,5''

Dann noch ein wunderschöner Steuersatz und die Direktmountklemme









So, und nun gehts in den Keller, mal sehen ob ichs heute Abend noch zusammenbekommen...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. September 2009)

Traumhaft schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (21. September 2009)

Gratulation! ich bin heute noch mit meinem eine kleine tour gefahren - kannst dich wirklich drauf freuen   gruß jako


----------



## neikless (21. September 2009)

jako ich finde die reihenfolge in deiner signatur verwirrend kannst du bitte so machen :
Flatline, SS Slayer, Altitude , HT , Renner  passt besser oder ?


----------



## Jako (21. September 2009)

....hast recht....  gruß jako


----------



## peterbe (21. September 2009)

Jetzt ist mein Aufbau gleich wieder gestoppt worden, da die Gabel, die ich vorgesehen hatte (Fox 36 150mm) einen zu kurzen Schaft hat. In den Specs bei RM stand 155 mm, es sind weit mehr als 165. Jetzt die Frage: fährt jemand auf dem Altitude eine DT mit 150mm und 20mm Steckachse der Richtung 90kg wiegt? oder ist da schon die Grenze für die Stabilität der Gabel?


----------



## Jako (22. September 2009)

....meine Empfehlung: Fox 32er Vanilla - die Gabel ist einfach der Hammer  Gruß Jako


----------



## blaubaer (22. September 2009)

also eine 36er mit 150mm macht sich auch gut 

hab jetzt bei mir meine alte 06` 36er Talas aufgemöbelt und montiert.

da ich warscheinlich die 32er Float geschrottet hab  die Gabel geht heut mal zur überprüfung zum Importeur...


----------



## peterbe (22. September 2009)

Nachdem ich gestern sowohl vom zu kurzen Gabelschaft als auch von der zu kurzen Leitung der Hope x-Tech-Bremse, die ich noch im Keller hatte, beim Aufbau gebremst wurde, hat mich heute morgen der Ehrgeiz gepackt, in der Mittagspause ne 09-er Talas vom Shop meines Vertrauens besorgt (guter Kurs), nach Feierabend (der war heute mal frÃ¼her...) die Formula the One-Bremsen aus dem Singlespeed ausgebaut und ans Altitude gepackt, Gabel angepasst und eingebaut und pÃ¼nktlich zum Night-Ride war das Rad vollstÃ¤ndig und fertig, lediglich zum Abstimmen der Gabel und des DÃ¤mpfers war noch keine Zeit.

Aber nach 33 km und 800 hm Nightride muss ich sagen: Der Umstieg vom SXC zum Altitude hat sich gelohnt. Auf unserer Hausrunde mit vielen kurzen, aber sehr steilen Rampen und ebenso kurzen, aber engen und wurzelgespickten Abfahrten hat das Rad meine Erwartungen erfÃ¼llt. Mir war das SXC als AM-Rad zu schwer und massig, genau da ist das Altitude jetzt richtig â leicht, verspielt und sehr, sehr stabil.

Ein Foto vom Aufbau, allerdings schon staubig von der ersten Fahrt.





Aufgebaut ohne ein Race-Face-Teil, stattdessen Syntace Superforce Vorbau und Vector 31,8 Lenker und Moto-Griffe, P6-StÃ¼tze.





Die LaufrÃ¤der sind aus dem Keller und noch nicht 1. Wahl, ich hoffe da demnÃ¤chst mit neuen LaufrÃ¤dern noch 300g sparen zu kÃ¶nnen, zur Zeit liege ich bei 12,6 kg. Bremsadapter sind noch provisorisch, aber jetzt wird erst mal gefahren.


----------



## blaubaer (23. September 2009)

ach so ein Carbon wär halt schon auch was, wenn ich mal ein paar 1000nder übrig hab gibts den Rahmen ... 


@peterbe ; noch eine frage zur übersetztung, welche grösse an 2 kettenblätter fährst du ?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. September 2009)

ich finde es auch klasse. Ich muss auch sagen, das der Carbonrahmen in 20,5 Zoll deutlich besser aussieht als der Alu. Fehlt dann nur noch das Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (23. September 2009)

Wo hast du den Steuersatz her?


----------



## peterbe (23. September 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wo hast du den Steuersatz her?



Mit dem Rahmen von MT-Sports, nett, engagiert, hier im Norden gibt's ja keinen empfehlenswerten RMB-Service mehr.


----------



## Catsoft (24. September 2009)

Jo, ich nutze auch Markus oder Frank als Quelle. In HH geht ja nix


----------



## peterbe (27. September 2009)

Jetzt habe ich mir mal Zeit nehmen wollen, das Altitude abzustimmen, aber irgendwie war das gar nicht großartig nötig: mit 11 bar hinten und knapp unter 5 vorne bei 90kg läuft es perfekt und geht sogar ohne Plattform gut bergan; ach ja bergan geht auf einmal so einiges und das sehr entspannt, bergab war ich erstaunt, wie leicht sich das Rad droppen lässt und sehr entspannt landet. 





Ausflug ins Ruhegebiet auf die Halden Hoheward und Hoppebruch: steil bergan, steil bergab und grandiose Ausblicke auf Ruhrgebiet


@blaubaer: Vorne Standard: 32 und 22, ich denke, ich könnte auch auf 36 und 24 umsteigen um mehr Reserven berab zu haben, aber eigentlich passt es ganz gut.


----------



## neikless (27. September 2009)

also 36 T wäre mir viel zu wenig mit dem Altitude
bin durchaus oft mal im 44er blatt unterwegs
in der Ebene und leicht bergan ... bergab gehts richtig los ....
es geht zweifellos bergauf wie eine Rakete , sogar mit meinem
eher spaß orientierten Aufbau ... wie meinem
bergab fehlt mir allerding im Vergleich zum Slayer schon mehr
als man beim Federwegsunterschied von nur 1cm vermuten würde ...
trotzdem kann man es schon gut stehen lassen ...






Vorbau wurde schnell in einen 70mm getauscht ...
schade ist übrigens das sich beim carbon alti die sattelstütze weniger tief versenken lässt
als beim vergleichbaren alu mod. (18")


----------



## blaubaer (27. September 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> @blaubaer: Vorne Standard: 32 und 22, ich denke, ich könnte auch auf 36 und 24 umsteigen um mehr Reserven berab zu haben, aber eigentlich passt es ganz gut.



geht mir gleich, wie auch @neikless, sogar 36z wäre mir zuklein, ich brauch das gross viel zu oft, teils sogar auf den trails  


ich wollte mir eigentlich nächstes jahr eine neue Mz 44er zulegen, aber da ich im moment die `06er 36er Talas montiert hab und das teil so supergut anspricht, fast doppelt so steiff ist wie die alte 32er Float weiss ich echt nicht ob das mit der Marzocchi etwas wird. einziger nachteil die 400g mehr an gewicht, haben aber auch wieder was gutes, bringt mehr traktion auf das vorderrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mooni (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem das hier mein erster Beitrag ist eine kurze Vorstellung meinerseits. Vor einigen Jahren bin ich recht viel auf dem Bike gesessen bis ich nach einer Alpenüberquerung die Lust verlor. Nachdem ich jetzt in den Odenwald gezogen bin und ein prima Revier direkt vor der Tür habe, hat es mich wieder gepackt. Also raus das alte Bridgestone Hardtail und ab in den Wald. Macht Spaß, aber was Neues musste her. Also habe ich kurzentschlossen zugeschlagen und mir ein Rocky Mountain Altitude 50 zugelegt, genauso wie es im Laden stand.

Nun würde ich gerne loslegen, als absoluter Fully Neuling suche ich jetzt ein Einstiegssetup von dem aus ich mich an meine bevorzugten Einstellungen ranarbeiten kann. Hat ja unglaublich viele Hebel, Knöpfe und Regler so ein Fully . Ich wiege so ca. 73kg, was sind Eure Ratschläge für:

- Druck in der Federgabel
- Druck im Dämpfer
- Einstellung des Drehrades an der Federgabel
- Einstellung der Stufe am Dämpfer (1, 2 oder 3)
- Zugstufe am Dämpfer (rotes Rad)

Auf den ersten Metern habe ich schon gemerkt, dass es mir ohne Grundeinstellung schwer fällt das richtige Setup zu finden da ich ein Hardtail gewohnt bin, das springt halt einfach rum. Der Verkäufer hat mit auf den Dämpfer jetzt mal 12 bar geladen.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar,

Gruß Mooni


----------



## peterbe (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich möchte neue Laufräder in mein Altitude 90 einbauen und wollte wissen, ob eine Ztr. Flow mit 2.4er Rocket Ron oder NN noch in den Hinterbau geht. Zur Zeit fahre ich einen Conti MK 2.4 auf einer zu schmalen crossmax xl-Felge. Allerdings ist da noch lang Platz zu den Sitzstreben. Grüße, Peterbe


----------



## blaubaer (15. Oktober 2009)

Mooni schrieb:


> - Druck in der Federgabel
> - Druck im Dämpfer
> - Einstellung des Drehrades an der Federgabel
> - Einstellung der Stufe am Dämpfer (1, 2 oder 3)
> - Zugstufe am Dämpfer (rotes Rad)




schon was selber rausgefunden ? 

*- Druck in der Federgabel
*
schwer zu sagen, je nach körpergewicht und etwa 20% SAG (negativfederweg) 
Die Float hat ein etwas grösseres lossbrechmoment, spricht auch nicht so fein an wie z.b. eine Talas, meine erfahrung lieber etwas zu weich und wenn die ersten durchschläge folgen etwas mehr luft pumpen  

*- Druck im Dämpfer*

für mich noch schwieriger zu sagen, da ich Stickstoff statt luft fahr, und gerade letztens wieder mal etwas druck abgelassen hab. 

20 - 30% SAG liegen locker drinn, da der hinterbau recht progresiv wirkt

*- Einstellung des Drehrades an der Federgabel*;  *rechts (Rot) *

eifach mal zuschrauben bis du zusehen kannst wie die gabel in zeitlupe ausfedert, dann nur noch die einzelnen klicks ausprobieren, ist die gabel zu langsam, kann es sein dass sie immer weiter zusammengredrückt wird und nicht mehr ausfedert, zu schnell eingestellt erfolgt dein gefühltes hüpfen 

*- **Einstellung des Drehrades an der Federgabel*; *rechts (Blau) *

kann die Gabel blockiert werden 

- *Einstellung des Drehrades an der Federgabel*; *Links **(Blau) *

einstellung des Luftvolumens 

*- Einstellung der Stufe am Dämpfer (1, 2 oder 3)*

meine lieblingseinstellung steht auf dem 2 
auf 1 hat die ProPedal einstellung fast kein wirkung und bei 3 ist das ganz zu straff 
*
- Zugstufe am Dämpfer (rotes Rad)*

das selbe wie bei der gabel 


noch weitere fragen ?


und zum abschluss noch ein Pic von den Ferien, hätte nie gedacht dass das Altitude sich so schredden lässt auf den Trails im süden Frankreichs, wie das Slayer im letzten jahr. bergauf bin noch nie jemals so steile anstiege und auch technisches gefahren, dank dem super sitzwinkel und des geringen gewichts. und bergab konnt ich teils mit einem New Slayer 70 mithalten


----------



## Mooni (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi blaubaer, 
danke für die ausführlichen Antworten. Ich habe selbst ein bischen recherchiert und bin auf ganz ähnliche Werte gestossen, wen wunderts?

*FOX Float RL Federgabel:*
155 - 170 lbs. 70 - 77 kg 75 psi 5,2 Bar (Ich wiege etwa 73kg)
*SAG Einstellungen:*
*Federweg X C Race HART / All-Mountain WEICH*
140 mm (5.5) 21 mm / (7/8) 35 mm (1 3/8)
Also mit 35mm sogar etwas mehr als 20% 

*FOX Float RP23 Dämpfer 140mm 25,5mm Hub*
Federweg des Dämpfers: 25,5 (mm) Negativfederweg:6,4mm

Die 6,4mm beim Dämpfer hören sich für mich recht wenig an. Allerdings gehe ich immer von 140mm Federweg aus, da wären 20% eine Ecke mehr. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe muss ich aber wohl vom Hub des Dämpfers ausgehen, und der hat eben nur 25,5mm, die 140 mm kommen ja aufgrund der Hebel zustande. Ist das richtig so?

Mist verdammter, jetzt steht das schöne Stück im Keller und ich habe mir eine Erkältung zugezogen und kann´s nicht fahren. Und das ist Wetter auch echt nicht mehr so schön....

Danke und Gruß,

Mooni


----------



## gmk (16. Oktober 2009)

Mooni schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


*nein*
hub *x* übersetzungsverhältnis *=* federweg !!
zb::
50 x 2,8 = 140mm oder 57 x 2,5 = 142mm
ein dämpfer mit einbaulänge 190mm oder 200mm hat zB 50mm hub

25,5mm hub ?? wie soll denn das gehn ?


----------



## Mooni (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo gmk,

Grundlage für meine Überlegung war die Nachgiebigkeitstabelle von FOX (siehe Anhang). Da sehe ich bei ´Gängige Dämpferlängen´ 139,7mm und bei ´Federweg des Dämpfers´ 25,4mm. Daraus hatte ich geschlossen, dass ich bei 140mm Ferdeweg die genannten 25,4mm Hub hätte. War wohl der falsche Schluß.
Wie kommt man denn auf das Übersetzungverhältnis? Verstehe ich das richtig dass ich also 50mm Hub habe? Und warum muss ich denn Hub den ermitteln, ist das nicht ein fester Wert des verbauten Dämpfers?

Danke und Gruß,
Mooni


----------



## Mooni (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe heute bei 5°C und strömendem Regen meine erste Tour auf dem Altitude hinter mich gebracht. Gleich in der ersten Kurve hätte es mich fast auf die Nase gelegt da der vorne montierte Wolverine 2.2 von WTB mit relativ wenig Seitenhalt überraschte. Ich fahre ihn allerdings auch an der oberen Grenze mit 4bar, ist vielleicht einfach zu viel. Bergauf finde ich die Sitzposition auf dem Altitude super angenehm, bergab habe ich allerdings immer das Bedürfnis meinen Hintern hinter den Sattel zu schieben, auch bei einfachsten Passagen. Ist wohl Gewöhnungssache. Bei der Dämpfungseinstellung habe ich wohl noch einiges zu tun, das ganze Ding hat gewackelt wie beim Rodeo.
Nach der Fahrt habe ich mal die maximalen Ausschläge der Dämpferelemente überprüft. Die FOX Gabel tauchte 9cm ein, der RP23 Dämpfer gerade mal 20mm. Ich denke da sollte ich wohl noch ein wenig mit dem Druck runter um den vollen Hub zu nutzen.

Was ist denn die Einbaulänge des RP23 Dämpfers im Altitude, weiß das jemand? Dann wüßte ich vielleicht auch wie hoch der Negativfederweg sein soll.

Danke und Gruß,

Mooni


----------



## peterbe (16. Oktober 2009)

Also mit 4 bar in den Reifen wird das nix mit einer Fahrwerkseinstellung. Lass die Hälfte der Luft raus und probier es noch einmal. Moderne Reifen und Fahrwerke sind auf Reifendruck zwischen 1.8 und höchstens 2.5 bar ausgelegt. Probier's mal - Grüße.


----------



## blaubaer (16. Oktober 2009)

Mooni schrieb:


> Ich fahre ihn allerdings auch an der oberen Grenze mit 4bar, ist vielleicht einfach zu viel.






ich wiege über 90kg und fahr mit nur vo 1.5bar und hinten 1.8bar, zwar ein schlauchlossystem von StansNoTube.

aber 4 bar sowas sollte, nein ist verboten zu fahren !!! 

also hier mal die erklärung des Dämpfers 





der abstand bei *Rot* : ist die Einbaulänge und beträgt 200mm 

der abstand bei *Blau* : ist der Hub des Dämpfers und beträgt 57mm

der abstand bei *Grün* : ist der SAG und beträgt von 57mm - 20% = *11.4mm *


----------



## Mooni (16. Oktober 2009)

OK, mit all den grünen, roten und blauen Strichen habe ich es jetzt verstanden, vielen Dank! Ich denke so langsam komme ich auf den richtigen Weg. War halt doch einfacher mit meinem alten Bridgestone HT.

Ich hatte ja schon befürchtet, dass 4bar zu viel sind. Ich werde es mal mit weniger testen. Ich habe halt immer das Gefühl, dass ich dann treten muss wie ein Ochse. Oh Gott, 1.5 bar, ich denke ich werde es erst mal mit 2.5bar testen und mich dann langsam runter arbeiten....

Danke für die Tips,

Gruß Mooni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Oktober 2009)

klick

is eigentlich alles relativ einfach bei Fox


----------



## blaubaer (17. Oktober 2009)

Mooni schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja schon befürchtet, dass 4bar zu viel sind. Ich werde es mal mit weniger testen. Ich habe halt immer das Gefühl, dass ich dann treten muss wie ein Ochse.



naja, beides kann nicht haben entwerder guten grip oder gute rolleigenschaften, ich setz da halt auf mehr grip, denn irgendwann ist die kontition so hoch dass man den niedrigen luftdruck gar nicht mehr spührt.

und dein rumgehüpfe oder das rodeogefühl kam/kommt halt schon nur vom sehr hohen reifendruck


----------



## Hias63 (21. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch zum Bike Kauf, mit dem Bike kannst du es richtig Rocken lassen. 
Fahre wie von blaubaer beschrieben mit 20% SAG.

Grüße Hias

P.S. Radier die Reifen übern Winter auf Teer Runter und hol dir im Frühjahr neue Pneus.


----------



## Mooni (28. Oktober 2009)

So, gestern aus dem Urlaub gekommen. Heute werde ich das Setup wie hier empfohlen einstellen und dann mal testen.

@Hias:
Hast Du eine spezielle Empfehlung für die Reifen?

Danke und Gruß,

Mooni


----------



## Mooni (28. Oktober 2009)

So, war heute mit 2,2bar im Vorderreifen und 2,5bar hinten unterwegs. SAG der Gabel hatte ich auf etwa 30mm und etwa 12mm beim hinteren Dämpfer eingestellt. Das Bike war absolut nicht wieder zu erkennen! Traumhaftes fahren, danke für die Tips. Nach der Fahrt habe ich mal die max. Eimtauchtiefen gemessen: 10,5cm bei der Gabel und 3,5cm beim hinteren Dämpfer. Da wäre also noch Potential. Also was machen, erst mal so lassen oder doch noch ein weig Luft ablassen um die vollen Wege nutzen zu können? Was sagen die Cracks?

Danke und Gruß,

Mooni


----------



## blaubaer (29. Oktober 2009)

Mooni schrieb:


> SAG der Gabel hatte ich auf etwa 30mm und etwa 12mm beim hinteren Dämpfer eingestellt....
> Traumhaftes fahren, danke für die Tips. Nach der Fahrt habe ich mal die max. Eimtauchtiefen gemessen: 10,5cm bei der Gabel und 3,5cm beim hinteren Dämpfer. ...
> Was sagen die Cracks?


 

so lassen  
muss sich erst mal alles erst mal einfahren lassen
mit der zeit wirst dich auch an gröberes herantasten und dann froh sein um etwas an reserve von federweg


----------



## neikless (29. Oktober 2009)

... hört siche erst mal sehr straff an ! werde im winter auch mal mit
etwas xc lastigem fahrwerk experimentieren ...


----------



## Mooni (29. Oktober 2009)

Alles klar, bleibt erst mal so wie es ist....DANKE noch mal.

Gruß Mooni


----------



## Hias63 (29. Oktober 2009)

Mooni schrieb:


> @Hias:
> Hast Du eine spezielle Empfehlung für die Reifen?
> Mooni



Eine Spezielle habe dir ich nicht. Fahre selber die erst Bereifung runter. In der Garage liegen aber schon neue Nobby Nic's von Schwalbe als 2,25". Der Fat Albert ist sicher au net schlecht. Doch entweder, etwas mehr Grip im Gelände -> FA oder etwas bessere Roll Eigenschaften -> NN. Sicher gibt es auch andere gute Reifen. Aber wer kann schon alle testen.... 

Grüße Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (29. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir gerade den Fat Albert UST in 2.4 für mein Altitude bestellt. Der NN ist mir wenn man in den Alpen unterwegs ist zu pannenanfällig.

Aber von 4 Bar Luftdruck zum 2.4er UST-Reifen, den ich maximal mit 2 Bar fahre ist es wohl ein großer Schritt


----------



## Mooni (30. Oktober 2009)

Mach Dich ruhig lustig......habe mich ja schon auf 2,2/2,5 runter gerabeitet.

Was sind denn UST Reifen? Oder ist das nur der Produktname?

Gruß Mooni


----------



## All-Mountain (30. Oktober 2009)

Mooni schrieb:


> Mach Dich ruhig lustig......habe mich ja schon auf 2,2/2,5 runter gerabeitet.
> 
> Was sind denn UST Reifen? Oder ist das nur der Produktname?
> 
> Gruß Mooni



UST ist ein Tubeless-System. Die Reifen können mit weniger Luftdruck gefahren werden und sind weniger pannenanfällig.

Was den Fat Albert betrifft kann ich das auf vorbehaltlos bestätigen. Ich fahre den in Tubeless seit nunmehr 5 Jahren und hatte noch KEINEN Platten damit. Der Fat Albert hat mich dieses Jahr auch plattenlos über die Westalpen gebracht.

Mit den Nobbys in UST habe ich leider keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Die habe ich aus Gewichts und Rollwiederstandsgründen 2008 bei meiner Ronda Grande Dolomiti draufgezogen. Gottseidank hatte ich den Reifen zusätzlich mit Doc Blue befüllt. Nach einer Woche Tour war der Reifen mit Löchern durchsiebt wie ein schweizer Käse. Ohne Doc Blue hätte ich wahrscheinlich 20 Platten flicken müssen.


----------



## blaubaer (30. Oktober 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> UST ist ein Tubeless-System. Die Reifen können mit weniger Luftdruck gefahren werden und sind weniger pannenanfällig.


 
ööhhmm... naja... aber nur im vergleich mit normalem Schlauchsystem 

da gibt es ja noch die variante welche z.b. ich fahr (mit Reifendruck 1.5-1.8bar bei 92kg) 

StansNoTubes 

ist mit allen gängigen normalen Felgen und Reifen fahrbar !!!

ich bin jetzt auch etwa schon 4 jahre damit unterwegs und bis auf 2 aufgeschlitzte reifen hatte ich noch keine Panne, will mir gar nicht ausmalen wieviel plattfüsse ich in den letzten jahren alleine auf den Französischen Provence trails gehabt hätte. (dieses jahr hatten wir 2 bikes mit normalem schlauchsystem dabei und es waren innert 2 tagen 10plattfüsse )   
einziger nachteil ist die erstmontage, ohne Kompressor fast nicht möglich und vereinzelte faltreifen weigern sich teilweise auch die felge zu bespringen  
irgendwann mal probier ich die "Haarsprayanzündtechnik"


----------



## All-Mountain (30. Oktober 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ööhhmm... naja... aber nur im vergleich mit normalem Schlauchsystem


So hatte ich es auch gemeint.


----------



## All-Mountain (3. November 2009)

belsatzar schrieb:


> Weiter vorn wagt jemand die Prognose, dass 2.5er Schwalbe vom Hinterbau aufgenommen würden. Tatsache ist, dass der 2.4 Fat Albert spack im Hinterbau festsitzt...



Das heißt dann ich kann meinen gerade bestellten 2.4er Fat Albert Rear gleich wieder zurückschicken und einen 2,25er bestellen, oder? 

So eine Sch**ße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (3. November 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Das heißt dann ich kann meinen gerade bestellten 2.4er Fat Albert Rear gleich wieder zurückschicken und einen 2,25er bestellen, oder?
> 
> So eine Sch**ße



...nimm lieber einen guten reifen - maxxis ardent 2.4"  gruß jako


----------



## blaubaer (3. November 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> ...nimm lieber einen guten reifen - maxxis ardent 2.4"  gruß jako


 
passt der hinten noch rein ?? hab noch nicht probiert, vorne fahr ich ihn schon ...
gibt es eigentlich unterschiede in der reifenfreihet zwischen Carbon und alu modelle ?


----------



## Jako (3. November 2009)

oohhh! entschuldigung! habe ich mit meinem slayer verwechselt - da sind die 2.4er drauf. auf dem altitude sind nur 2,25er  gruß jako


----------



## All-Mountain (3. November 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> oohhh! entschuldigung! habe ich mit meinem slayer verwechselt - da sind die 2.4er drauf. auf dem altitude sind nur 2,25er  gruß jako



Dann hast Du es vermutlich mit dem 2.4er probiert und war zu knapp, oder? Dann wird der Schwalbe keinesfalls reingehen, da die ziemlich hoch bauen, fürchte ich.

Die Wahl der Reifenmarke ist eine echte Glaubensfrage. Da bringt diskutieren nix. Ich fahre z. B. auf meinen 4 Bikes nur Schwalbe. Das hat was mit Vertrauen in eine Marke zu tun, das bei mir auf Erfahrungswerte beruht. Sogar auf meinem Renner fahr ich die Ultremo von Schwalbe. Hab mich mit den Contis, die komischerweise jeden Test gewinnen, unsicherer gefühlt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. November 2009)

hey ich glaube das war hier noch nicht!
Ein schönes Shimano Video mit Wade Simmons und seinem Altitude (und Shandro  )

Er läst es ganz schön fliegen!

http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/bikes-and...omo-video-mit-andrew-shandro-und-wade-simmons


----------



## Jako (3. November 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Dann hast Du es vermutlich mit dem 2.4er probiert und war zu knapp, oder?
> Die Wahl der Reifenmarke ist eine echte Glaubensfrage. Da bringt diskutieren nix. Ich fahre z. B. auf meinen 4 Bikes nur Schwalbe. Das hat was mit Vertrauen in eine Marke zu tun, das bei mir auf Erfahrungswerte beruht. Sogar auf meinem Renner fahr ich die Ultremo von Schwalbe. Hab mich mit den Contis, die komischerweise jeden Test gewinnen, unsicherer gefühlt.



....nein, habe ich nicht probiert - habe ja nur 4.2 felgen.... ich fahre auch immer wieder schwalbe, der alte FA ust war super! ultremo fahre ich auch... von conti bin ich total enttäuscht, beim rennrad ein "eckig" reifen beim mtb sind MK und RQ schlechter wie maxxis oder schwalbe..... gruß jako


----------



## peterbe (3. November 2009)

Auf was für Felgen bekommt ihr denn Probleme mit der Reifenfreiheit? Das Felgeninnenmaß ist maßgeblich mit ausschlaggebend für die messbare Reifenbreite. Auf Mavic Crossmax XL mit 19mm Innenmaß fahre zur Zeit 2.4er Conti MK Tubeless, da ist noch Reserve in der Schwinge hinten und ich finde, der MK Tubeless fährt mit gutem Grip, vor allem bei Nässe bin ich einigermaßen zufrieden. Langfristig soll da eine No Tubes-Felge mit 23 mm Innenmaß oder ein DT 5.1 mit 21mm Innenmaß drauf, das wären dann 2-4 mm mehr echte Reifenbreite, dann würde es schon wieder eng werden mit 2.4er Reifen, hat jemand da Erfahrung?


----------



## blaubaer (3. November 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> einigermaßen zufrieden. [/e quote]
> 
> dass wär mir zu wenig
> 
> ...


----------



## JPHcross (10. November 2009)

Ich probierte der Maxxis Advantage 2.4" mit Altitude 70. Es passt, aber es war zu knapp fuer mich und ich geht wieder zu der 2.25".


----------



## Hias63 (18. November 2009)

An alle die auch so einen wunderbaren Gutschein von BikeAction Zuhause hat. Hat jemand schon die 'versprochene' Nachlieferung des 2010 RM Jersey bekommen?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (18. November 2009)

Wenn du dir ein 2010 modell gekauft hast wirst wohl auch ein 2010 Jersey bekommen sobald lieferbar.. =)

Normal stehen sie zu dem was sie sagen bei BikeAction


----------



## blaubaer (18. November 2009)

i`wo hab das video hier schon mal gesehen, weiss aber nicht mehr ganz wo ?? 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/7460581"]Rocky Mountain Altitude Promotional Video on Vimeo[/ame]


aber auch mit einem Alti kann man gut abfliegen 

 [ame="http://vimeo.com/7445815"]Don't watch if you're squeemish on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Switchy (19. November 2009)

hmmm lecker loch im Fuß.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. November 2009)

schöne Videos!


----------



## burns68 (19. November 2009)

Das ist mal ein richtig schönes Video! 
Kennt vielleicht jemand die Band!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (19. November 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein richtig schönes Video!
> Kennt vielleicht jemand die Band!


 
ja, das ist CCR, *C*reedence *C*learwater *R*evival,  eher so aus meiner Zeit


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. November 2009)

oder er meint das erste Video!

Hui ja Kettenblätter können schön gefährlich sein!


----------



## All-Mountain (20. November 2009)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> ja, das ist CCR, *C*reedence *C*learwater *R*evival,  eher so aus meiner Zeit



Tatsächlich? CCR wurden 1967 gegründet.


----------



## burns68 (20. November 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> oder er meint das erste Video!
> 
> Hui ja Kettenblätter können schön gefährlich sein!



Richtig ich meinte die Band aus dem 1. Video!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (20. November 2009)

@ All-Mountain

Also Tom so alt bist du doch noch nicht..^^ Wenn mein Vater sagt das ist seine Zeit dann haut das hin..^^


----------



## All-Mountain (20. November 2009)

Switchy schrieb:


> @ All-Mountain
> 
> Also Tom so alt bist du doch noch nicht..^^ Wenn mein Vater sagt das ist seine Zeit dann haut das hin..^^



Das hat ja auch Rocklandbiker gesagt, ich bin eher "generationsübergreifend" musikinteressiert

Aber ich fänds schon cool:
Als 20jähriger zu CCR abrocken, Drogen einschmeißen und haufenweise Mädels abschleppen (so soll das ja zur Flower Power Zeit gewesen sein...) und dann als 60jähriger mit dem Altitude über die Alpen cruisen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (20. November 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Aber ich fänds schon cool:
> Als 20jähriger zu CCR abrocken, Drogen einschmeißen und haufenweise Mädels abschleppen (so soll das ja zur Flower Power Zeit gewesen sein...) und dann als 60jähriger mit dem Altitude über die Alpen cruisen


 
ja, so ähnlich war/ist das auch


----------



## Deleted 10349 (22. November 2009)

burns68 schrieb:


> Richtig ich meinte die Band aus dem 1. Video!



edit...hab's gefunden: 
Song: Surround
Band: In-Flight Safety

Ride on!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. November 2009)

sehr schön, thx!


----------



## mitjascha (27. November 2009)

Leute das Video kennt sichr schon jeder. Wo kann ich das für mein iPhone runterladem. 

Ich danke tausend mal.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3nkzjACUG4"]YouTube- [MTB]freeride downhill[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. November 2009)

entweder per Download Helper von Mozilla herunterladen und dann die .flv Datei als .m4v konvertieren. Oder den Realplayer Plus benutzen.


----------



## Mooni (20. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schöne Videos, da schäme ich mich ja fast mein profanes Problem zu disskutieren.

Mir hat es an meinem Altitude irgendwann, irgendwo, irgendwie den Umwerfer verbogen (SLX). Als ich heute bei frostigen -10°C den Berg hoch wollte, konnte ich nicht mehr auf das kleine Kettenblatt schalten. Also habe ich die Kette an jeder Steigung mit der Hand umgelegt. Zu Hause angekommen habe ich mir die ganze Sache mal angeschaut. Die ´untere´ Anschlagsschraube ist ganz draussen, weiter kann der Umwerfer gar nicht mehr. Trotzdem fehlt dem Umwerfer noch ein ganzes Stück bis er die Kette erwischen würde. Der Zug ist entlastet. Also habe ich ein wenig am Umwerfer rumgebogen bis ich wieder einigermassen schalten konnte. Nun liegt die Kette allerdings ab dem mittleren Ritzel hinten bis zum kleinsten auf dem Umwerfer auf wenn ich vorne auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt bin (auf dem Verbindungsstück zwischen den beiden Leitschienen). Leider weiß ich nicht mehr ob es vorher auch so war. Wie ist das bei Euch?

Leider habe ich keine Anleitung zur Einstellung des aktuellen SLX Umwerfers gefunden. Alle Anleitungen die ich im Netz gefunden habe, behandeln ältere Umwerfer die mit Schelle befestigt sind. Hat jemand eine Anleitung oder weiß wo ich sie finde.

Danke und Gruß,

Mooni


----------



## blaubaer (21. Dezember 2009)

Mooni schrieb:


> Als ich heute bei frostigen -10°C den Berg hoch wollte, konnte ich nicht mehr auf das kleine Kettenblatt schalten. Also habe ich die Kette an jeder Steigung mit der Hand umgelegt.


 

eingefroren ?  oder zuviel dreck oder die kabelzüge sind verschmutzt
alles schon selbst gehabt


----------



## Mooni (21. Dezember 2009)

Hi blaubaer,

so weit ich sehen konnte ist da nichts verschmutzt, hatte es sogar abgebaut....

Gruß Mooni


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Dezember 2009)

Hat schon mal Jemand versucht ob ein 2.4er Nobby Nic in den Alti-Hinterbau passt?


----------



## blaubaer (23. Dezember 2009)

Mooni schrieb:


> Leider habe ich keine Anleitung zur Einstellung des aktuellen SLX Umwerfers gefunden. Alle Anleitungen die ich im Netz gefunden habe, behandeln ältere Umwerfer die mit Schelle befestigt sind. Hat jemand eine Anleitung oder weiß wo ich sie finde.
> 
> Danke und Gruß,
> 
> Mooni




SLX umwerfer >>  anleitung


----------



## 321Stefan (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Ich baue gerade ein Altitude auf.

Meine Frage: Welche Laufräder habt Ihr verbaut, und welche Breite von Reifen habt Ihr montiert.
Denke an einen 2,25 Noby Nic.

Für Erfahrungen bin ich dankbar.

Gtüße Stefan


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
als jahrelange Rockyfahrer habe ich mir jetzt das Altitude genauer angesehn.

Ich muss sagen, dass das Bike optisch ansprechend ist.
Leider ist er sehr schwer, nicht mehr konkurenzfähig.

Aber was sofort ins Auge fällt ist der Hinterbau.
Der ist stark überdämpft, absolut unsenibel.
Die Dämpfer haben laut Balkendiagrammen die Standardeinstellung.

Er ist entweder schlecht, oder garnicht, auf den Rahmen abgestimmt.
Laut Markierungen hat er auch die Standardeinstellung.

Schade, so wird das mit uns liebes Altitude.


----------



## peterbe (31. Dezember 2009)

@RockyRider66


Glaube niemals den Testergebnissen, wenn du sie nicht selber überprüft hast: 
Ich fahre das Altitude 90 und auch noch ein SXC und ein Element und ich muss dir sagen, fahre das Rad und du wirst das Altitude bei 80% deiner Touren dem SXC vorziehen, mein Element steht sogar seit Monaten unbenutzt im Keller. Bei gleichem Aufbau ist mein Altitude 12,4kg schwer, das SXC 13,6 kg (das Element habe ich mit viel Aufwand auf 11,4 kg bekommen) und dass jeweils bei den größten Rahmen. Und die 300-500 g Mehrgewicht beim Kohlerahmen im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz, wo ist das Problem? Ich bin bei meinen 90kg froh über einen bocksteifen und stabilen Rahmen. Zum Hinterbau kann ich nur sagen: Teste das Rad und du wirst feststellen, das da nix überdämpft ist sondern ganz im Gegensatz zum SXC 140mm linearer Federweg, unglaublich sensibel mit ausreichender Endprogression.

Und vor allem ist die Geometrie mit dem steilen Sitzwinkel der absolute Hit: das Rad klettert, wo ich mit dem Element schon keinen Grip mehr an den Boden bekommen habe und das SXC trotz abgesenkter Gabel vorne hoch kam. Und das fast immer ohne Absenkung. 

Ich kann nur sagen, dass das Altitude die logische Weiterentwicklung des SXCs als SuperCC/AM ist, und der einzige Vorteil des SXCs seine größere Stabilität und Reserven bei heftigeren Endurotouren bleibt - da hat es seine Berechtigung. Ich würde sagen, das Altitude spielt im Vergleich mit den aktuellen 140-150mm Carbon-Rädern ganz vorne mit, und das vor allem durch sein Fahrwerk.

Lass dich überzeugen und fahr das Rad! Grüße


----------



## neikless (31. Dezember 2009)

was das alitude bergauf gut macht holt das slayer bergab spielerisch auf 
gleichstand sozusagen
muss man sich nur entscheiden
mehr uphill performance = Altitude
mehr fun auf trails  = Slayer

ich habe mein slayer gegen ein altitude getauscht (zufrieden)
das alti ist für mich (mehr) ein sehr gutes XC bike macht auch bergab laune ... aber ...

kein vergleich oder ersatz für ein slayer / enduro/trail bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (31. Dezember 2009)

Also in Sachen Steifigkeit holen sich das Alu- und das Carbon-Modell ja nicht wirklich viel, nachzulesen in der aktuellen Mountainbike(1/10, jaja, alle bestochen), der Test bestätigt auch den Eindruck den ich von den Alti's bei den RockyDays gewonnen hab.

Mir persönlich gefiel das Alu-Modell besser, das ist aber Geschmackssache. Vom Fahren würd ich auch sagen dass das Altitude den Federweg besser nutzt als ein SXC. Das liegt aber wohl am Dämpfer, der DHX Air scheint beim SXC das Problem zu sein. Von SXC-Besitzern mit RP-Dämpfer hört man vom Fahrwerk nicht soviel Kritik.


----------



## blaubaer (31. Dezember 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Aber was sofort ins Auge fällt ist der Hinterbau.
> Der ist stark überdämpft, absolut unsenibel.



bist auch eins gefahren ?


----------



## iNSANE! (31. Dezember 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass das Bike optisch ansprechend ist.
> Leider ist er sehr schwer, nicht mehr konkurenzfähig.



Dann probier doch das mal


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Dezember 2009)

Logo bin ich das Bike gefahren.
Ich fahre seit 12 Jahren Rocky Mountaiun Fullys.
Element, Slayer, jetzt Slayer SXC.

Das Altitude soll für meine Lebensgefährtin sein, also für 63kg einschließlioch Ausstattung.
Der Rahmen ist verhältnismäßig schwer, Steifigkeit spielen bei ihr eine untergeordnete Rolle.

Der Hinterbau ist aber überdämpft, zumindest für leicht Fahrer.
Der Hinterbau hat bei passendem Sag viel zu langsam ausgefedert!
Das Ansprechverhalten ist bei kleinstem ProPedal max mittelmäßig.
Auch bei der Einstellung auf mein Gewicht (75kg) war er nicht zufiedenstellend.

Der Dämpfer müsste ab Werk nur mit der schwachen Druck- und Zugstufeneinstellung geliefert werden.
Dann könnte es passen.
Andere Bikehersteller unterscheiden die Einstellungen auch bei verschiedenen Rahmengrößen.

Ich bin in letzter Zeit etwas von RM enttäuscht, schade.


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Dezember 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Logo bin ich das Bike gefahren.
> Ich fahre seit 12 Jahren Rocky Mountaiun Fullys.
> Element, Slayer, jetzt Slayer SXC.
> 
> ...



Dann scheint es ja für meine 90 Kg+-x genau das richtige Bike zu sein


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Dezember 2009)

Für 90kg mag das schon anders aussehen.
Wäre der Dämpfer in kleinen Rahmen weicher abgestimmt, würde es für mich wieder interessant werden.


----------



## blaubaer (31. Dezember 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> zumindest für leicht Fahrer.



wenn Du das das nächstes mal an erster stellen nennst, gibts vllcht auch keine ungereimheiten 

also für meine bald schon fast 0.1t ist das bike perfekt abgestimmt


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Dezember 2009)

Mir war nicht bekannt, dass das Altitide für 0,1t Biker abgestimmt wurde............


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Dezember 2009)

Im Fall deiner LG würde ich den Fox RP durch den Zocchi 3PL ersetzen, der Hinterbau dürfte damit sogar bei einem von Heidis magersüchtigen Models äußerst sensibel werden. 





Der Roco ist bei meinem Pipeline,aufgrund der Antriebsschwinge,selbst mit fast geschloßener Druckstufe noch *zu* sensibel.Könnte von daher für deine Ansprüche genau der Richtige sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Dezember 2009)

Als Alternatve OK.
Aber wenn ich für so viel Geld einen neuen Rahmen kaufe, möchte ich nicht nochmal Geld daruflegen für einen passenden Dämpfer.

Ich hätte gerne noch Rocky im Haus, aber RM entfernt sich immer weiter von meinen Vorstellungen, schade.


----------



## neikless (31. Dezember 2009)

randnotiz:
das setup beim altitude benötigt etwas weniger SAG 15-20%
durch die etwas frontlastige geo + den steilen sitzwinkel
ist der druck auf hinterhau/dämpfer geringer ...
d.h. weniger druck weniger SAG = gutes ansprechverhalten

im slayer hatte ich 12-15 bar
im alti "nur" 8-10 bar
aber ich will hier nicht äpfel mit birnen vergleichen


----------



## Mooni (2. Januar 2010)

Danke blaubaer für die Anleitung....

Gruß Mooni


----------



## Mooni (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

da bei uns im Odenwald zur Zeit ordentlich Schnee liegt, war es an der Zeit die Schneetauglichkeit meines Altitudes zu testen. Also ab in den Wald. In den tieferen Regionen, wo die Schneeschicht noch festgetreten ist, bin ich gut vorwärts gekommen. Die original WTB Wolverine haben auf fester Schneedecke einen recht ordentichen Grip. In höheren Lagen, wenn der Schnee auf den Wegen mehrere Zentimeter liegt, ist das Vorankommen allerdings doch sehr beschwerlich. Obwohl die Wolverine hier Ihren Grip weitestgehend verloren haben, waren meine Beine wohl das Hauptproblem. Aber nix wird gejammert, weitergetreten bis auf den ´Gipfel´ und mit einer wunderbaren Aussicht belohnt worden.....wie sind denn Eure Schnee-Erfahrungen?

Gruß Mooni


----------



## blaubaer (4. Januar 2010)

Mooni schrieb:


> .....wie sind denn Eure Schnee-Erfahrungen?
> 
> Gruß Mooni




es macht spass 





bin aber auch mit einer ganz anderen bereifung unterwegs.

zm glück ist mein Alti so ordentlich dreckig von alten Rides, sonst würd ich es im schnee nicht wieder finden


----------



## Mooni (4. Januar 2010)

Hi blaubaer,

und Spaß soll es machen, das ist ja die Hauptsache. Sobald meine Wolverine Schrott sind kommt hinten ein FatAlbert drauf.
Das sind aber nicht die originalen Bremsscheiben die ich da sehe, oder? Scheinen mir eine Ecke größer zu sein als meine.

Gruzß Mooni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (4. Januar 2010)

bei mir ist bis auf den Umwerfer und den Dämpfer nichts mehr original


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Januar 2010)

da ich den Thread jetzt nicht weiter verfolgt habe und ich jetzt keine Lust habe die ganzen Seiten durch zu gehen, kommt die Frage jetzt sicher nervend:

Altitude Tourentauglich? Vergleichbar mit einem Element?

Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht gleich erhängt werde


----------



## blaubaer (6. Januar 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Altitude Tourentauglich?



bei mir ist es Tourentauglich 60-100km lag letztes jahre alles drinn damit 



Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Vergleichbar mit einem Element?



k.a. bin noch nie eins gefahren


----------



## peterbe (6. Januar 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> da ich den Thread jetzt nicht weiter verfolgt habe und ich jetzt keine Lust habe die ganzen Seiten durch zu gehen, kommt die Frage jetzt sicher nervend:
> 
> Altitude Tourentauglich? Vergleichbar mit einem Element?
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht gleich erhängt werde



Tourentauglich vor allem weil bequemer als ein Element, seitdem ich das Altitude habe, steht das Element im Keller. Ich glaube, ich werde es in den Ruhestand schicken und höchstens noch für Schotterwege-Rennen nutzen. Da ist es vielleicht schneller.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Januar 2010)

okay super langt mir schon  danke!


----------



## el Lingo (7. Januar 2010)

Und die Singletrail-Tauglichkeit???


----------



## Hias63 (7. Januar 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Und die Singletrail-Tauglichkeit???



Sicher ist das Alti Singletrail-Tauglich. Ist ne richtige Spaßmaschine!!!

Grüße


----------



## el Lingo (7. Januar 2010)

Die Frage ist, um wie viel es hinter dem SXC auf den Trails liegt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Januar 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, um wie viel es hinter dem SXC auf den Trails liegt.



Das liegt daran, was unter Trails verstehst.

Der Sitzwinkel ist viel steiler, man sitzt weiter vorne.
Der Hinterbau am Altitude ist unsensibler (auf jeden Fall bei bis 75kg Fahrer)

Auf schnellen, engen Trails, mit vielen Spitzkehren wird das Altitude sicher wegen der Winkel und des Gewichtes etwas flinker sein.
Vergleichbar aber auch nur, wenn der gleiche Fahrer drauf sitzt.


----------



## neikless (13. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (13. Januar 2010)

Wo ist denn der Hund hin?


----------



## neikless (13. Januar 2010)

stealth modus


----------



## numinisflo (13. Januar 2010)

Special Stealth Edition Dog. 

Aber um dein Altitude "beneide" ich dich wirklich!


----------



## blaubaer (14. Januar 2010)

^^ hat was das bild da oben, das grosse 


vom sonntag


----------



## Catsoft (14. Januar 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> stealth modus



Alles Fake hier


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Januar 2010)

werde demnächst auch stolzer Besitzer eines Altitudes sein 
leider muss mein Flaty dran denken, falls Interesse besteht.


----------



## Fabeymer (16. Januar 2010)

Kommt dann für das Flaty ein Ersatz oder verabschiedest du dich aus dem Bereich des Bikens? Mach vorher aber bitte noch ein Foto vom ganzen Bike nach der neuen Lackierung...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Januar 2010)

DH wird erstmal hinten angestellt, da Zeit und Geld gerade sehr gering ist, leider! Aber ich denke, dass Alti wird sicher vorerstmal ein guter Wegbegleider sein  Ja die versprochenen Fotos kommen noch, keine Sorge.


----------



## Nussketier (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
auf meinem Weg wieder vom Rennrad weg, bin ich auch auf das RM Altitude gestossen. Habe mal eine Frage dazu: Bin 1,79 bei 80er Schrittlänge, was würdet ihr mir pauschal für eine Größe empfehlen? Ich würde jetzt spontan zu 18" tendieren, aber das Oberrohr scheint mir so kurz. 
Bin heute ein Cannondale Rize gefahren, das wiederum war sehr lang.
Suche was wendiges, was aber auch auf Touren Spass macht. Zu einer Probefahrt bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem Händler, der eins hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (21. Januar 2010)

würde auch zu 18" raten
das oberrohr ist vergleichsweise kurz
liegt an der (straight up) Geo (steiler sitzwinkel...)
man sitzt relativ aufrecht (gemütlich)
der schwerpunkt ist somit leicht nach vorn gerückt und bringt
druck aufs vorderrad ...

hier meins in 18"



den 90mm vorbau habe ich gegen einen 70mm getauscht.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Januar 2010)

@ RokkoFist

nimm ein 18er! mit einem max. 90mm Vorbau dann passts 

*STRAIGHT UP GEOMETRIE*
Ein herausragendes Merkmal unserer Altitude-Modelle, das uns von allen anderen unterscheidet, ist die revolutionäre
StraightUp Geometrie, die auf einem Sitzwinkel von 76 Grad basiert. Rennräder sind üblicherweise mit einem Sitzwinkel
von 75 Grad gebaut, so dass die Hüfte des Fahrers im optimalen Winkel über dem Tretlager steht, um maximale Kraft aus
den Beinen und dem Körper auf die Kurbeln zu übertragen. Bis heute hat sich kein Hersteller an einem Fullsuspensionbike
versucht, das einen ähnlichen Geometrie-Ansatz hat.
Statischer Sitzwinkel ist 76°, mit Sag 74,5°
Der steile Sitzwinkel beim Altitude ist dafür gedacht, den unterschiedlichen Sag von Federgabel und Dämpfer auszugleichen.
Der hintere Dämpfer weist bei gleicher Härteeinstellung meist einen größeren Sag als die Federgabel auf. Beim
bergauf Fahren wird dieser Effekt noch verstärkt und der hintere Dämpfer sinkt stärker ein als in der Ebene, da das
Fahrergewicht noch weiter Richtung Hinterachse verschoben wird. Zu beachten ist dabei, dass wir das Oberrohr nicht
verkürzt haben, um den Sitzwinkel steiler zu machen  wir haben das vordere Zentrum nach vorne geschoben und haben
damit mehr Gewicht aufs Vorderrad verlagert.
Biomechanisch effektive und komfortable Sitzposition.
Fährt man mit einem Fully mit einem Sitzwinkel von 74,5 Grad (oder weniger) bergauf, ergibt dies durch den Sag einen
Sitzwinkel von etwa 72 Grad (oder weniger), was eine sehr unbequeme Haltung für die Kraftentwicklung erzeugt. Um dies
auszugleichen, rutschen viele Biker nach vorne auf die Sattelspitze, wodurch das Sitzrohr steiler wird und man mehr
Belastung auf das Vorderrad bringt. Die StraightUp Geometrie setzt die Kraft der Beine immer optimal um und der Fahrer/
die Fahrerin kann ganz normal in der gewohnten Sattelposition bleiben.
Bei der Abfahrt ist der Sattel nicht mehr im Weg.
Bei der Abfahrt steht der Biker auf und verlagert den Körperschwerpunkt automatisch passend zum Radstand, zur Kettenstrebenlänge,
dem vorderen Radstand und dem Lenkwinkel (der Sitzwinkel spielt beim bergab Fahren im Stehen keine
Rolle). Da das Sitzrohr steiler steht, ist nun auch der Sattel weiter entfernt vom Fahrer und man kann noch leichter den
Schwerpunkt nach hinten verlagern bei Abfahrten.


----------



## 321Stefan (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich baue gerade ein Altitude 50 auf.
Hab heute die Laufräder bekommen: DT Swiss E2200 
Jetzt zum Problem: wollte Reifen Schalbe Nobby Nic 2.4 draufmachen,
hat leider fast keinen Platz (baut sehr hoch).
Hab jetzt mal noch schnell WTB Wolferine 2.2 draufgezogen, vom Platz her OK, Optik eher nicht so toll.
Was Habt Ihr für Reifen und auf welchen Felgen auf Euren Altitudes.
Was paßt gut rein. 
Grüße Stefan


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. Januar 2010)

werde auf meinem kommenden Alti vorerstmal 2.25 Nobbys auf ziehen, Maxxis Ardent in 2.25 sind sicher auch Interessant. Wenn es Matschig wird greif ich entweder zu Maxxis Swampthing oder Schwalbe Dirty Dan. Der Wet Scream hatte ich jetzt auf meinem Flatline drauf, war nicht wirklich begeistert.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. Januar 2010)

321Stefan schrieb:


> Hallo, ich baue gerade ein Altitude 50 auf.
> Hab heute die Laufräder bekommen: DT Swiss E2200
> Jetzt zum Problem: wollte Reifen Schalbe Nobby Nic 2.4 draufmachen,
> hat leider fast keinen Platz (baut sehr hoch).
> ...



nimm nen Conti Mountain King in 2.4 der passt. Der Maxxis Ardent ist meiner Meinung nach ein "Sommerreifen" für trockenen, festen Untergrund. 

RK


----------



## neikless (22. Januar 2010)

intense system 4  (2.25) (auf dt. 5.1)
- sommer wie winter , von staubtrocken, matsch bis schnee und eis ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (22. Januar 2010)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Der Maxxis Ardent ist meiner Meinung nach ein "Sommerreifen" für trockenen, festen Untergrund.
> 
> RK


 
i`wie schon komisch, da teilen sich die meisten ansichten 

ich fahr den Ardent meist im matsch und ist deshalb herbst - frühling im einsatz


----------



## Zwinglianer (22. Januar 2010)

Ich fahr beim Altitude das ganz Jahr bei allen Bedingungen Conti Mountain King 2.4 in der Supersonic Version.

Schön leicht und mir gefällt, wie die Gummimischung auf nassem Boden klebt. Für Schlamm natürlich nicht so stark profilliert.


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Januar 2010)

Das wird jetzt anscheinend ne typische Reifendiskussion...

Das führt normalerweise zu nichts: frag drei Biker nach Reifen und Du bekommst 4 Meinungen zurück

Ich schwöre übrigens auf Fat Albert UST v.2.4/hi.2.25


----------



## Nussketier (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo. Nächste Frage: Sind die Altitude Rahmen alle gleich (bis auf Größe und Carbon/Alu)?
Wann dann täts auch ein 30er und gepimpt wird sowieso irgendwann. Und beim 30er gibts schönere Farben als beim 50er.
Was wiegt denn das 30er im 18" im Originalzustand?
Danke euch.


----------



## 321Stefan (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo, hab jetzt hinten einen Nobby Nic Snakeskin 2.25 (2010er Model) und vorne einen Nobby Nic Snakeskin 2.4 (2009er Model) eingebaut.
Mit dem 2.25 ist noch genügend Platz. 
Denke ist für mich die beste Lösung, fahre fast auf allen Bikes von uns Schwalbe. 
Ich wollte keine Reifendiskusion starten, da hat ja jeder seine eigene Meinung.
Ist nur interresant weil Bike Aktion auf seiner Homepage einen 2.5er Reifen als größt möglichen Reifen angiebt.
Danke für Eure Angaben, haben mir weitergeholfen.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Januar 2010)

Endlich ist mein Alti da.
Heute Abend bei MT-Sports frisch auf- bzw. umgebaut



XTR muss X.O. weichen



Der Fizik demSelle SLR



Bessere Bilder in Kürze. Morgen geht es erstmal zum Gardasee zum Bike testen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Januar 2010)

hammerst das 90er


----------



## neikless (23. Januar 2010)

Schwalbe = Maketing Opfer !   =   (FATAL BERT & CO.)


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Januar 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> hammerst das 90er



Also wenn Du meins meinst, das ist das 2010er Alu 70er



neikless schrieb:


> Schwalbe = Maketing Opfer !   =   (FATAL BERT & CO.)



Wie gesagt, Reifendiskussionen führen zu nichts. Da sind einfach zuviel Vorurteile und Emotionen im Spiel. 

*Jeder sollten den Reifen fahren mit dem er sich auf den Trails am wohlsten fühlt*.


----------



## numinisflo (23. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön dein Altitude Tom! Viel Spaß damit und mach bei Zeiten mal ein Bild auf dem man noch mehr erkennen kann.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (23. Januar 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Sehr schön dein Altitude Tom! Viel Spaß damit und mach bei Zeiten mal ein Bild auf dem man noch mehr erkennen kann.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> FLO



Danke Flo.
Wenn wir am Lago etwas Sonne haben gibt es sicher ein paar schöne Alti-Lago-Panoramabilder


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Januar 2010)

ohhh sorry hab ich falsch gesehen


----------



## neikless (24. Januar 2010)

Boden bzw SchneeFreiheit beim Altitude


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2010)

das weiße zeug nimmt einfach kein ende....


----------



## Zwinglianer (25. Januar 2010)

rotweiss!


----------



## Condor (25. Januar 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> Boden bzw SchneeFreiheit beim Altitude



geile äktion, dude  
hätte ich mich nicht getraut!


----------



## numinisflo (25. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön das rote Altitude. Die Farbe gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut, das hab ich mir neulich schon angeschaut...


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Januar 2010)

Ja,das Rot und das Anthrazit vom 70er sind beides Farben welche mir ebenfalls sehr,sehr gut am Alu Alti gefallen.


----------



## numinisflo (25. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch irgendwie das Gefühl das der Trend wieder eindeutig zum Drittbike geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (25. Januar 2010)

Für mich ganz klar das Rot!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. Januar 2010)

da hab ich auch noch was......wir schreiben den 26.01.2010 20:12 Uhr, Dunkel, hart und -6° Kalt.....Location gebrochener Fels, Pirmasens, Pfälzerwald.


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Januar 2010)

Wenn Ihr wissen wollt wie es ist im Januar am Gardasee zu biken, schaut mal hier rein:
Januar 2010: 4 Altis am Lago


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Januar 2010)

@_All-Mountain_

sehr schick!


----------



## numinisflo (27. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön Tom. Ist sicher geil auf den momentan einsamen Trails zu fahren. Viel Spaß euch allen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Januar 2010)

wie kalt ist denn um die zeit da oben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (27. Januar 2010)

die letzten gezeigten Altitudes sind supergeil  da möchte man am liebsten auch eins besitzen!


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Januar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wie kalt ist denn um die zeit da oben?


Temperaturen hatten wir von 0° bis max. 8° C. Die Schneegrenze lag bei etwa 1100 Meereshöhe. 

Am Passo Nota hatten wir uns bezügl. Schneegrenze verschätzt und deshalb viel Zeit im Schnee gelassen. Eigentlich wollten wir auf der Abfahrt die Dalco-Ausläufer fahren. So hat es zeitlich nur für den 7-Tunnelweg gereicht. Pianauratrails (3. Einstieg) und der Sentiero della Pace ging aber alles ohne Schneeberührung. 

Insgesamt ein sehr geiles Bik-WE mit einem genialen neuen All-Mountain-Bike


----------



## siol-newbie (9. Februar 2010)

Leider nicht meine Rahmengröße (Angebot ist für 18") daher geb ich das mal an euch weiter.
Da verkauft BikeDiscount (Radon) ein Altitude Rahmenset mit Gabel wies aussieht neu für 999,-
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountain-Bike-Ra...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item45f0dc09ca

Besonders: Wie schlecht ist das denn bitte reingesetzt?!


----------



## Yetibike (10. Februar 2010)

Die sind gewohnt das sie Radon verkaufen, da erwähnt man besser nicht den Hersteller


----------



## Mooni (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

heute waren der Boden und der Schnee hier im Odenwald ganz schön fest gefroren. Einzig Chance im Wald vorwärts zu kommen war, einer Traktorspur zu folgen. Ich auf meinem Altitude, mein Kumpel auf seinem nagelneuen Canyon. Ich hatte ernorme Probleme der Spur zu folgen, ständig drehte mein Hinterrad durch und das Vorderrad rutsche Weg. Das sah bei meinem Kollegen irgendwie viel besser aus. Also kurz die Räder getauscht und dann lief es auch bei mir. Jetzt möchte ich gerne die gleiche Bereifung auf mein Altitude aufziehen. Er hatte vorne einen Fat Albert und hinten einen Nobby Nic, klasse Kombi. Ich möchte keine neue Reifendiskussion starten, lediglich die Info wie breit die Reifen für´s Altitude sein dürfen. Ich würde mir gerne die die Möglichkeit offen halten den für vorne gedachten Fat Albert auch mal hinten zu testen.

--> Also, wie breit dürfen der NobbyNic und der Fat Albert sein, damit sie auf einer Mavic 317 Disc Felge noch in den Rahmen passen? Fährt jemand die Kombi?

Danke und Gruß,
Mooni


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht sind in deinem Fall nicht nur die Reifen schuld.
Es hkann auch am Fahrwerk liegen.

Obwohl ich seit über 12 Jahren Rocky Mountain Fullys fahre, muss ich gestehen, dass mir das Fahrwerk des Altitude nicht gefällt.
Zumindest für leicht Fahrer spricht es schlecht an und eindeutig überdämpft.
Und gerade bei unseren jetzigen Temperaturen wird alles noch zäher.

Im Canyon dürfte schon ein 2010er Fox- Dämpder mit Boost Valve sein?


----------



## 321Stefan (13. Februar 2010)

Servus, auf DT Swiss E2200 geht hinten sinnvoll nur 2.25
Schalbe baut sehr hoch. Bei 2.4 steift er fast an der Schwinge.
Hab alles probiert zum montieren. Jetzt fahre ich vorne 2.4 und hinten 2.25.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Mooni (13. Februar 2010)

@RockyRider66:
Da hast Du recht, die Reifen alleine sind es bestimmt nicht. Aber ich habe ja nun mal das Altitude und möchte es auf keinen Fall gegen ein Canyon tauschen. Also teste ich mal neue Reifen...

@Stefan:
Hmmm, das ist ja nicht was ich hören wollte. Wenn ich mir für vorne also einen 2.4er hole, kann ich den hinten nicht montieren. Vielleicht fahre ich einfach vorne und hinten einen 2.25, dann bleibe ich flexibel.

Danke für Eure Antworten

Gruß Mooni


----------



## peterbe (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo Mooni, lass dich nicht kirre machen, das Fahrwerk vom Altitude ist super, wenn du nicht grade 70 kg oder weniger wiegst, du brauchst auch keinen anderen Dämpfer oder eine verkleinerte Dämpferkammer oder einen Dämpfer mit Piggipack.
Das Problem liegt tatsächlich an deinen Felgen: die 317er mit Innenmaß 17 mm sind eigentlich zu schmal für dein Rad und selbst Reifen mit 2,25'' bauen zu rund auf der Felge. Probiere es nicht mit 2.4ern, die wirst du zwar auf der Felge im Altitude fahren können, aber der Querschnitt geht dann Richtung Ballon und du wirst noch mehr eiern. Wenn du beispielsweise eine 0,4'' breitere Felge wie die DT 5.1 nimmst, baut ein 2,25er Reifen schon mal breiter und flacher und du wirst ein wesentlich satteres Fahrverhalten bekommen, das wird wahrscheinlich das sein, was dein Rad bisher von dem Cayon unterscheidet, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe. 

Allerdings hast du mit NN2.4 auf der Felge dann Probleme im Hinterbau, aber was spricht gegen 2,4 vorne und 2,25 hinten?

Also, die reine Reifenbreite sagt nichts über den Aufbau, dazu brauch es eine angepasste Felgeninnenbreite. 

Ich habe bisher 19mm breite Mavics mit Conti MK schlauchlos gefahren, das ist eine zu schmale Felge für eine vernünftige Reifenaufstandsfläche, jetzt habe ich DT 5.1 mit Rocket Ron 2.4 vorne und 2.25 hinten, das ist mein derzeitiger Favorit, demnächst gibt es 23mm breite No Tubes Flow mit hoffentlich noch passenden 2.4er schlauchlos MK. Also, viel Spaß beim ausprobieren.


----------



## Mooni (14. Februar 2010)

Hola peterbe,

danke erst mal für die fachmännische Aufklärung. Also ich liege gut 8kg über den 70kg, leider. Zum Felgentausch kann ich mich im Moment noch nicht durchringen, das Rad ist gerade nagelneu. Meinst Du ich könnte einen 2.4 Fat Albert auf die Mavic 317 packen? Dann würde ich hinten einen 2.25 NobbyNic aufziehen. Eigentlich hätte ich den FatAlbert auch gerne mal hinten getestet, deshalb hatte ich gedacht ihn in 2.25 zu nehmen, dann passt er auch hinten rein. Wenn es allerdings vorteilhaft ist voren einen 2.4er zu fahren, mache ich natürlich das...wenn er auf meine Felge passt. Was meinst Du?

Gruß Mooni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (14. Februar 2010)

Hi Mooni,

bei 2,4er Fat Albert mit 317er Mavic-Felge passiert genau das, was peterbe oben schon ausführlich und absolut zutreffend beschrieben hat. Der ist einfach zu breit für die schmale Felge. Selbst einen 2,25er FA halte ich (für mich persönlich) für noch zu breit für diese Felge. Von den Problemen, die du bekommst, wenn du deinen Luftdruck im Reifen zwecks besserer Traktion bei schwierigerem Untergrund (Nässe, Schnee, Matsch,...) mal deutlich absenkst, mal ganz abgesehen. Die Gefahr, dass es dir den von der Felge zieht, steigt rapide an. Und das ist zumindest bei mir selbst "erfahrenes" Praxiswissen: Ich habe da nämlich auch schon ordentlich Lehrgeld bezahlt und auf die nicht so ganz angenehme Variante lernen dürfen .
Wie gesagt, meine ausschließlich persönliche Empfehlung. Mein letztes Setup am SXC beispielsweise war Single Track (30mm Außenbreite) mit Conti Mountain King 2,4" (der ist noch gerinfügig schmaler wie der FA und hat vor allem auch deutlich weniger Karkassenhöhe). Den zieht es dir auch bei einem Bar Luftdruck (und Fahrer >100 kg) nicht von der Felge. Ist aber auch wiederum stark vom Einsatzgebiet und bevorzugtem Terrain abhängig.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Mooni (14. Februar 2010)

Tja, nun sitze ich ja ganz schön in der Patsche.

Im Prinzip habe ich also zwei Möglichkeiten:

1.) Ich lege mir neue Felgen zu (Breite etwa 30mm), um dann vernünftige Reifen (vorne 2.4 Fat Albert, hinten 2.25 NobbyNic) aufzuziehen.
2.) Ich behalte meine alten Felgen und kann weiterhin mit meinen WTB Wolverin 2.2 rumeiern.

Welche Reifenkombi kann man denn auf eine Mavic 317 guten Gewissens empfehlen, was passt von der Breite? Was ist mit einem NobbyNic 2.25 vorne und hinten? Empfohlen ist die Felge von Mavic ja bis 2.3.


Danke und Gruß,

Mooni


----------



## All-Mountain (14. Februar 2010)

Mooni schrieb:


> Tja, nun sitze ich ja ganz schön in der Patsche.
> 
> Im Prinzip habe ich also zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> ...


oder
4.) Du fährst hinten NN 2.25 und vorne FA 2.25 und behältst Deine Felgen. Das ist m. E. auch eine gute Kombi für den All-Mountain-Einsatz und passt gut zum eher sportlichen Charakter des Altis.


----------



## 321Stefan (14. Februar 2010)

oder 5.: 

Du fährst im Winter Spike Reifen (die sind eh schmäler) auf den 317er Felgen und machst im Sommer entweder Deine WTB Reifen wieder drauf oder überlegst Dir ob Du Deinem Alti ein paar bessere Laufräder gönnst.

Wir fahren im Winter nur Spike Reifen (Schalbe ICE Spiker). Da fähst du auch auf Eis wie auf Schienen. Seit wir mit Spikes fahren fährt auch meine Frau den Winter durch. Kommen heute auch wieder von einer Traum-Tour.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Mooni (14. Februar 2010)

zu 4.)
Ich denke das werde ich austesten. Ich habe hier noch einen Gutschein liegen, der reicht locker für die beiden Reifen, allerdings nicht für neue Felgen. Wenn es nicht rund läuft mit der Kombi kann ich mir immer noch breitere Felgen holen und die beiden Reifen hinten runterschrubben....

zu 5.)
Spikes sind ja auch echt eine coole Idee. Allerdings tendiere ich dazu ein einmal erprobtes Setup ganz Jahr zu fahren, da sind Spikes eher ungeeigent.

Danke Stefan & All-Mountain

Gruß Mooni


----------



## mtb-saanenland (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo Mooni

Ich fahre das Altitude seit 1 Jahr versuchs mal mit einem Maxxis Advantage 2.25 mit no tubes . Top Gripp und sehrgute Pannensicherheit.
2.25 bei maxxis entspricht fast einem 2.4er von Schwalbe oder Conti ( marktstrategie damit sie im Verhältniss zu richtigen 2.4er leichter sind)  zudem hasst du mehr Gripp und ne bessere Pannensicherheit.
Einen 2.4er maxxis Bringst du fast nicht ins Altitude rein.
wenn du einen zu fetten Reifen auf ne schmale Felge ziehst besteht die gefahr dass der Reifen zu hoch baut (Balloneffekt) das hat zur folge dass du mit mehr luft fahren musst dass sich der Reifen nicht schwammig anfühlt.

Gruss 

MTB Saanenland


----------



## Jako (15. Februar 2010)

mtb-saanenland schrieb:


> 2.25 bei maxxis entspricht fast einem 2.4er von Schwalbe oder Conti ( marktstrategie damit sie im Verhältniss zu richtigen 2.4er leichter sind)



....verwechselst Du da nicht was? schwalbe baut eigentlich breiter als maxxis! aber die empfehlung "MAXXIS" in 2.25 ist schon richtig  gruß jako


----------



## mtb-saanenland (15. Februar 2010)

hey Jako 

nein ich verwechsle nichts vergleich oder miss mal ein 2.25 NN oder FA mit einem 2.25 maxxis Advantage, Highroller oder Ardent auf ein und der Selben Felge.
Aber dass ist vieleicht auch ansichts Sache.

Gruss

MTB Saanenland


----------



## Jako (15. Februar 2010)

also ich fahre (habe) als vergleich, ardent in 2.25 und 2.4, minion 2.4, swampthing 2.35 dann... NN 2.25 tl, FA 2.35 tl, MM 2.35 und 2.5.
ein 2.25 ardent ist fast gleich wie ein 2.25er NN. 
ein 2.4 minion ist schmäler als ein 2.35er MM und 2.35 FA.
Du bist bis jetzt der erste der sagt das maxxis breiter wie schwalbe sein soll..... gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-saanenland (15. Februar 2010)

wird schon sein, Hautptsache der Grip stimmt! Maxxis


----------



## Mooni (15. Februar 2010)

OK, jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Wenn ein 2.25er Maxxi fast einem 2.4er Schwalbe entspricht, warum passt dann der Maxxi 2.25 besser wenn ich von einem 2.4er Schwalbe abgeraten bekomme weil er zu breit für die Felge ist?

@Jako
Hast du den 2.25NN und 2.25FA auf der originalen Mavic 317 Felge gefahren?


@MTB Saanenland
Kann ich die Maxxis No Tube auf der normalen Mavic 317 Felge fahren?

Gruß Mooni


----------



## Jako (15. Februar 2010)

Mooni schrieb:


> OK, jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Wenn ein 2.25er Maxxi fast einem 2.4er Schwalbe entspricht, warum passt dann der Maxxi 2.25 besser wenn ich von einem 2.4er Schwalbe abgeraten bekomme weil er zu breit für die Felge ist?
> @Jako
> Hast du den 2.25NN und 2.25FA auf der originalen Mavic 317 Felge gefahren?



...das stimmt eben nicht!.... ich bin einen 2.25 NN und 2.25 ardent auf der vergleichbaren felge von dt-swiss gefahren.... auf der 317er würde ich nicht breiter als 2.25 fahren. der FA war die alte 2.35 tubeless version - den fährt man auf einer 22mm felge auch nicht mehr.
ich würde dir maxxis empfehlen  gruß jako


----------



## peterbe (15. Februar 2010)

Mooni schrieb:


> Hast du den 2.25NN und 2.25FA auf der originalen Mavic 317 Felge gefahren?
> 
> Kann ich die Maxxis No Tube auf der normalen Mavic 317 Felge fahren?
> 
> Gruß Mooni



Lieber Mooni, reicht man dir den kleinen Finger, reißt du gleich die ganze Hand ab... bitte nutze doch mal die SUFU oder entspann dich bei der Suche im Netz, dann erübrigen sich viele Fragen.

Kaum jemand hier fährt an seinem RM irgendwas original, vor allem wahrscheinlich niemand eine 317er Felge auf einem Altitude, dass angemessen bewegt wird und du solltest mal im Reifen Thread suchen, da gibt es Legionen von Beiträgen über die Nutzung von Tubeless-Felgen.

Also: entspannt suchen statt seltsame Fragen zu stellen.


----------



## All-Mountain (15. Februar 2010)

Und da wäre sie wieder: die Glaubensfrage Reifen

Schwalbe oder Maxxis nehmen sich meines Erachtens nicht viel was den Grip betrifft (soweit man bei Schwalbe die Evo-Version vergleicht). Das Preisniveau ist auch in etwa gleich.

Bleibt die Optik und/oder der für den einen oder anderen vorhandene "Kultfaktor" eines nicht-Schwalbe Pneus.

*Ja und Schwalbe baut DEFINITV breiter als Maxxis*.

zu den Felgen-/Reifenbreiten:
Auf den einschlägigen Homepages stehen klare Reifenkompatiblitätsempfehlungen für Felgen. Wenn Du (z. B. mit dem 2.4er FA) darüberliegst, sollte man es sein lassen oder zumindest keine "Niedrigdruck-Experimente" machen. Mehr gibt es dazu eigentlich gar nicht zu sagen


----------



## Mooni (15. Februar 2010)

Oh je, die Hand wollte ich natürlich niemandem abreisen, ich hoffe das wird wieder. Im Laufe des Threads haben sich einfach neue Fragen ergeben die ich im Rahmen der bestehenden Diskussion klären wollte.
Ob Jako die angesprochenen Reifen auf einer der Mavic 317 vergleichbaren Felge gefahren hat werde ich wohl kaum durch die SUFU klären können. Seltsam finde ich die Frage auch nicht.....

Danke für Eure Hilfe, Frage geklärt.

Gruß Mooni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (15. Februar 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> *Ja und Schwalbe baut DEFINITV breiter als Maxxis*.



Das stimmt nicht so ganz. Einige der neueren Modelle (zb.Ardent)
bauen genau so breit, wie die Schwalbe Reifen. Zumindest rein optisch wirkt der 2.4er Ardent sogar breiter als der 2.4er FA.


----------



## Yetibike (19. Februar 2010)

damit wieder ein anderes Thema als die so schwierige Frage der Reifenwahl aufkommt jetzt mal farblich was anderes


----------



## Mooni (21. Februar 2010)

So, nachdem ich hier ja ordentlich Hilfestellung erhalten habe, möchte ich natürlich auch meine Erfahrungen mitteilen. Also vorne den neuen FA 2.25 Evo Front Performance (2.0 bar) und hinten den NN 2.25 Evo  (2.2bar) montiert und bei grenzwertigen Bedingungen in den Wald. Die vormals vereisten Waldwege begannen zu tauen und überraschten mit einer tiefen schmierigen Schicht feuchten Schnees. Obwohl sich der FA die beste Mühe gab die Spur zu halten, war es eher ein Rutschen und Gleiten, an ein sicheres Fahren war nicht zu denken. Der NN hinten hat eigentlich erst angefangen zugreifen als ich Luft auf <1 bar abgelassen hatte. Na ja, bei den Bedingungen hätte wahrscheinlich kein Reifen ein entspanntes Fahren zugelassen, fahren halt alle nur mit Luft. Ich hoffe auf bessere Bedingungen und werde dann noch mal berichten....

Gruß Mooni


----------



## neikless (22. Februar 2010)

... das grün gefällt mir !


----------



## Zwinglianer (22. Februar 2010)

sehr cool das grüne! wird auch in vielen jahren noch auffallen.


----------



## Yetibike (23. Februar 2010)

@Mooni, machs wie ich und schieb das ganze auf das (zumindest bei mir vorhandene bzw. nicht vorhandene) deutliche Mehrgewicht des Fahrers und wenn dann immer noch notwendig auf die nicht vorhandene Fahrtechnik

Das ist zumindest deutlich billiger als sich andauernd verschiedene Reifen zu kaufen. Das bitte nur als Spaß verstehen.

@neikless und Zwinglianer, danke. 
Hatte mich im Laden auch gleich verkuckt, der Lack sieht in echt noch viel besser aus als auf dem Foto


----------



## neikless (12. März 2010)

Guten Morgen... habe gestern eine KS VarioStütze
125mm Hub im Altitude getestet (danke MohrStefan)
ich muss sagen ich habe die "Dinger" unterschätzt ... wirklich
ein dickes PLUS an Fahrspass auf dem Trail !

auch positiv das ich den Sattel endlich ganz nach unten bekomme
so fährt sich das altitude endlich wie gehofft wie ein kleines freeride bike
und kann die Lücke zum Slayer etwas weiter schließen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. März 2010)

swampthing 2.35" ins Alti > geht das gut?


----------



## blaubaer (15. März 2010)

könnte gehen, wenn der 2.35" nicht so all zu sehr breit baut 
mein 2.5" swampthing sieht auch schmaler aus im vergleich zu einem 2.5" Advantage 

würd mich auch intressieren wenns passt oder nicht, dann kommt der reifen nächsten herbst/Winter auch drauf


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. März 2010)

hätte mir den jetzt für die "Regenzeit" gegönnt. Wetscream 2.5 passt meiner Meinung auch rein da der übelst schmal baut. Ich probiers mal aus und geben dann Feedback.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (16. März 2010)

ist doch viel geiler etwas rumzudriften !


----------



## neikless (16. März 2010)

wetscream im Altitude 
 sinnfrei wenn man damit noch touren will !

2.35 swampy´s sollten reichen und passen !


----------



## MrFaker (16. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> wetscream im Altitude
> sinnfrei wenn man damit noch touren will !
> 
> 2.35 swampy´s sollten reichen und passen !



und ich fahr auf advantage 2.1 

lg chris


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. März 2010)

wer sagt das man touren möchte?


----------



## peterbe (16. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich überlege, eine DT EXC 150 Gabel in mein Altitude 90 zu verbauen (Dann käme ich endlich sub 12kg...). Gibt es Erfahrungen mit Steifigkeit der Gabel? vor allem im Vergleich mit einer Fox Talas? Ich wiege ca 90kg.


----------



## mtb-saanenland (17. März 2010)

Hallo
Ich habe die Dt Swiss EXM 150 in meinem Altitude verbaut.
Ich würde dir empfehlen die Dt Swiss EXM 150 zuverbauen sie hat deutlich mehr Seifigkeit als die EXC 150 und oder Talas 32.
Die EXM 150 ist zwar 85 g schwerer dafür um einiges günstiger bei gleichen Fähigkeiten und besserer Steifigkeit.


PS unter 12 Kg ist gut zu schaffen sogar mit dem Mehrgewicht einer Absenkbaren Sattelstütze


----------



## Jako (17. März 2010)

mtb-saanenland schrieb:


> PS unter 12 Kg ist gut zu schaffen sogar mit dem Mehrgewicht einer Absenkbaren Sattelstütze



also unter 12kg mit teleskopstütze - so einfach ist das aber auch nicht..... wir reden jetzt aber nicht von rocket ron reifen oder so.... zeig doch mal deinen aufbau..... gruß jako


----------



## blaubaer (17. März 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich überlege, eine DT EXC 150 Gabel in mein Altitude 90 zu verbauen.


 
interessanter gedanke, den hatte ich vor ein paar tagen auch schon.   




			
				mtb-saanenland schrieb:
			
		

> PS unter 12 Kg ist gut zu schaffen sogar mit dem Mehrgewicht einer Absenkbaren Sattelstütze





Jako schrieb:


> .... zeig doch mal deinen aufbau.....


 
anschliess, auch sehen möcht


----------



## peterbe (17. März 2010)

zum Thema Sub 12: 

Von meinem ersten Aufbaustand hier die Gewichtsliste:





Inzwischen habe ich durch ZTR-Flow Tubeless mit Tune-Naben und Candy-TI-Pedalen weitere 400g gespart und mit einer EXC 150 käme ich dann Richtung 11,8 kg, das ganze beim größten Rahmen. Weitere Einsparungen wäre noch normale Reifen mit Milch (ca. - 250g). Ich habe bewußt keine allzu leichten Teile eingebaut, da ich satte 90kg auf die Wage bekomme und das Rad auch als SXC-Ersatz als leichtes Enduro nutze. Allerdings ist das Rad so schon teuer genug gewesen, weiterer Leichtbau ginge in Richtung CC und würde entweder extrem teuer oder ginge auf Kosten der Stabilität. Mit einer Joplin allerdings unter 12 kg - das finde ich schon sehr ambitioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (17. März 2010)

....ich bin gespannt auf seinen aufbau.... meins ist bei 11,9kg  gruß jako


----------



## mtb-saanenland (17. März 2010)

11.9 Kg Ist gut möglich mit soliden Parts die im harten Allmountain Einsatz gut Standhalten.
Ohne Variostütze und tune Naben könnte Ich noch 375g einsparen

Fotos folgen


----------



## numinisflo (17. März 2010)

Tolles Rad Jako. Ich habs mal verschoben.


----------



## Jako (17. März 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Tolles Rad Jako. Ich habs mal verschoben.



danke, war aber schon mal drin......  mit dem king-laufradsatz finde ich es allerdings mehr porno, gruß jako


----------



## Switchy (17. März 2010)

11,240 kg in diesem aufbau


----------



## MrFaker (22. März 2010)

schleift gaaanz leicht 

highroller 2,5 

aber ich will das unbedingt mal testen, wie sich das heck damit anfühlt 












lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. März 2010)

Seitenschlag darfste da wohl nicht haben 
also müsste der Swampthing locker rein passen?


----------



## MrFaker (22. März 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> Seitenschlag darfste da wohl nicht haben
> also müsste der Swampthing locker rein passen?



seitenschlag mit einberechnet 

"locker" ja 

lg chris


----------



## neikless (22. März 2010)

alti-update neu : dhx air 4.0 , KS i950 - jetzt genau männliche 14 kg 
kot auf die extra kilos das bike macht endlich richtig laune auf trails und in der luft ...


----------



## Sw!tch (23. März 2010)

richtig richtig geil mit den neuen teilen!! (naja sattel geht so)


----------



## mohrstefan (23. März 2010)

Irgendwie zu--ROT


----------



## neikless (24. März 2010)

ROT/Schwarz EINTRACHT FRANKFURT


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. März 2010)

wenn jemand Apfelwein aus der Dose trinkt, frisst er auch kleine Kinder....


----------



## neikless (24. März 2010)

... aber wir reden hier nicht über den papst ?!
NEIN, aber man muss ja flexible sein dann trinkt die welt auch äbbelwoi ...


----------



## blaubaer (24. März 2010)

nichts neues, nur das Bike mit anderer Cam erschossen





ansonsten weiss ich gar nicht wiso einige mit dem ansprechverhalten des hinterbaus nicht zufrieden sind, meiner spricht, nach dem nicht erfüllten wintertraining und einigen ungeplanten zugelegten pfunde an mir, superfeinfühlig an


----------



## All-Mountain (27. März 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ansonsten weiss ich gar nicht wiso einige mit dem ansprechverhalten des hinterbaus nicht zufrieden sind, meiner spricht, nach dem nicht erfüllten wintertraining und einigen ungeplanten zugelegten pfunde an mir, superfeinfühlig an



Bei mir genauso und das liegt nicht nur am Winterspeck. Den Hinterbau finde ich, im Vergleich zu meinem Old Slayer, deutlich feinfühliger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2010)

Die Altitutes die ich Probe gefahren habe, waren deutlich bockiger als mein Old Slayer.
Mein Old Slayer hatte aber noch kein ProPedal.


----------



## 321Stefan (28. März 2010)

Hallo, erste Probefahrt mit dem Alti

nach ca. 10 Km komisches knarzen vom Hinterbau-Dämpferbereich.
Zurück in die Werkstatt, Dämpfer raus. Hinterbau sehr schwergängig, fast fest. Hinterbau zerlegt. Igus Lagerhülse war gebrochen.
Hab das Rad selber aufgebaut. Alles mit dem richtigen Drehmoment zusammengebaut. Auch alle Bolzen vorher auf richtiges Drehmoment geprüft, war alles ok. Denke die Hülse hatte einen Vorschaden.
Der Hinterbau war am Anfang der Probefahrt sehr feinfühlig, wurde dann aber immer fester bis er fast fest war.
Nur als Tipp wenn es mal knarzt oder der Hinterbau nicht mehr gut anspricht.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## mtb-saanenland (29. März 2010)

Hier noch das Foto meines 11.9 Kg Altitude


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2010)

ein DT Dämfer?
Wie fährt sich das Bike damit?
Hat ja kein ProPedal?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. März 2010)

hast ja richtig was liegen lassen  gefällt


----------



## mtb-saanenland (29. März 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ein DT Dämfer?
> Wie fährt sich das Bike damit?
> Hat ja kein ProPedal?


Fahrt sich echt gut spüre kein unterschied zum Fox rp 23

Hunter-Dirt
Wenn Ich die Teile zum Normal Preis gekauft hätte schon, mit Geduld und und etwas Glück findet man die teile zum halben Preis oder mehr
zb. Dämpfer für 190.- Euro


----------



## neikless (29. März 2010)

zu leicht und zu sauber  aber schön !


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2010)

ist der Hinterbau jetzt nicht "lebendiger"?


----------



## mtb-saanenland (29. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> zu leicht und zu sauber  aber schön !



Wenn man  65 Kg Kampfgewicht hat ist das nicht zu leicht, das Bike hält ne menge aus
Zu sauber nur gereinigt, sieht bald wie Sau aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (30. März 2010)

hab gehört so ein dämpfer geht nur gut mit +-100kg + winterspeck überschuss  

nein dann passt das sicher für dich ... gegen die zu cleane optik kann man ja was machen
nimm es ran !


----------



## blaubaer (30. März 2010)

bei mir hat sich dies mit einer neuen Gabel erledigt.
hab meine Talas selber revidiert, jetzt hab ich wieder knappe 160mm FW und ein superfeines ansprechen, besser als mit einer neuen gabel


----------



## dubtec (7. April 2010)

Hi,

ich würde gerne die Altitudes testen.

Könnt ihr mir ein paar Shops im Süden Deutschlands (besser Süd-Bayern) nennen? Meine bisherige Recherche war wenig erfolgreich.

Ich lege wert drauf, es in verschiedenen Größen, insb. 19" und 20,5", zu testen. Ob Carbon oder Alu ist erstmal egal...

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung im Voraus!
W.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. April 2010)

bikeaction.de und dann bei "Find your Dealer" da findste näheres.


----------



## aacho (13. April 2010)

Ich habe ein Altitude in Angebot


----------



## peterbe (23. April 2010)

Mein Altitude muss mal wieder 100g leichter werden. Ist nicht so einfach, aber dank Race Face SIXC samt X-Type für 737g statt XTR samt Lager und Rockring mit 867g möglich. Allerdings gehen 30g wieder drauf, da der 670mm Syntace gegen einen mit 740mm getauscht wird, der 218g wiegt.

Blöderweise hat Hibike 22/32 statt der bestellten 24/34 geliefert, so dass ich demnächst noch mal wieder die Kettenblätter tauschen muss.




(Lager liegt hinter der Kurbel, auf dem Bild kaum zu sehen)

Also, ab in den Keller, schrauben und mal sehen, wie das Rad nach dem Update fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. April 2010)

geile *******. Das Ding hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, allerdings find ich den Preis irre.


----------



## peterbe (24. April 2010)

Kurbel eingebaut, Lenker drangemacht und ab an die Elbe, ein paar Fotos:












Der Lenker mit 740 fasst sich gut an und passt zum Rad - handlich zu fahren. Die neue Kurbel macht einen feinen Eindruck, mal sehen, wie sich die auf dem Trail machen. 

Gewicht wie es da steht: 11,9 kg.


----------



## mtb-saanenland (24. April 2010)

Schöne Sache Willkommen im Club der unter 12kg Altitude Riders

Happy Trails


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. April 2010)

@ peterbe

huu noch ein heimischer Rocky Fahrer. Verdammt schönes Bike.
Da es aussieht als wäre es 20,5 Zoll musst du aufpassen das ich es dir nicht klaue


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. April 2010)

Sahne Stück!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. April 2010)

sensationell schöne Bilder  Klasse


----------



## Mooni (25. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

im Oktober 2009 habe ich hier einige Fragen zum Setup meines neuen Altitude gestellt und bin seither mit dem Fahrverhalten recht zufrieden. Die Originalbereifung habe ich vorne gegen einen FA Front und hinten gegen einen NN getauscht, das hat noch mal eine Menge Verbesserung gebracht. Lediglich mit dem hinteren Dämpfer komme ich noch nicht ganz zurecht. Bisher bin ich ihn bei etwa 76kg Körpergewicht mit 11bar gefahren. Dabei habe ich den Gummiring nach der Fahrt aber immer am unteren Anschlag gefunden, was wohl so viel wie ein Durchschlag bedeudet. Jetzt habe ich auf 12bar erhöht, finde den Dämpfer jetzt aber ein wenig bockig. Also würde ich schon lieber wieder auf 11bar zurück gehen. Macht es dem Dämpfer denn etwas aus wenn ich ihn mit 11bar an der Grenze fahre und er immer mal wieder durchschlägt?

Gruß Mooni


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. April 2010)

du fährst den mit 11 Bar? Ich fahre ihn mit 12 Bar wiege einiges mehr.


----------



## Mooni (25. April 2010)

> du fährst den mit 11 Bar? Ich fahre ihn mit 12 Bar wiege einiges mehr.


. Sorry, ich habe jetzt noch mal nachgemessen. Ich habe fahre ihn mit 10bar bei etwa 75kg. Das gibt bei mir einen SAG von 11mm. Das Fahrverhalten ist damit, wie oben schon beschrieben, allerdings ziemlich bockig. Wenn ich weniger Druck fahre ist ist es bergab weniger Gehoppel, dafür schlägt der Dämpfer öfter durch.

Gruß Mooni


----------



## aacho (25. April 2010)

Meins wiegt 11,6 /Users/fedorov/Desktop/alti.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. April 2010)

So messen Sie die Nachgiebigkeit Ihres HinterbaudÃ¤mpfers:
Messung #1

   1. Messen und notieren Sie sich, bevor Sie sich auf das Fahrrad setzen, den Abstand zwischen den Mittelpunkten der beiden Befestigungsschrauben Ihres HinterbaudÃ¤mpfers. Dieses Messverfahren wird als âMitte-Mitte-Messungâ bezeichnet.
      Bei LuftdÃ¤mpfern ist der DÃ¤mpferkÃ¶rper mit einem O-Ring versehen. Schieben Sie den O-Ring in AufwÃ¤rtsrichtung gegen den Abstreifer der Luftkammer (wÃ¤hrend Sie nicht auf dem Fahrrad sitzen). Wenn kein O-Ring vorhanden ist, verwenden Sie das âMitte-Mitteâ-Verfahren.

Messung #2

   2. Setzen Sie sich in Ihrer normalen Fahrposition auf das Fahrrad. Verteilen Sie Ihr KÃ¶rpergewicht auf den Sattel, den Lenker und die Pedale. Sie sollten auch Ihre Ã¼bliche Fahrradbekleidung tragen. Lehnen Sie sich gegen eine Wand oder einen Pfosten, um nicht umzufallen. Wippen Sie nicht auf den Pedalen oder auf dem Sattel.
   3. Lassen Sie von einem Helfer den Abstand von der Mitte einer der Befestigungsschrauben zur Mitte der anderen Befestigungsschraube messen.
      Bei LuftdÃ¤mpfern mÃ¼ssen Sie vom Fahrrad absteigen und den Abstand zwischen dem Abstreifer und dem O-Ring messen. Dieses MaÃ ist die Nachgiebigkeit.
   4. Ziehen Sie Messwert 2 von Messwert 1 ab. Die Differenz ist die Nachgiebigkeit.


Messwert 1 â Messwert 2 = NACHGIEBIGKEIT
(z.B. 7,875 â 7,275 = 0,600)

   5. Sehen Sie in der Luft- oder Schraubenfeder-Einstellungstabelle im Kapitel zu Ihrem DÃ¤mpfer nach. Wenn die Nachgiebigkeit nicht dem empfohlenen Wert entspricht, stellen Sie sie gemÃ¤Ã dem Verfahren unter Einstellen der Nachgiebigkeit im Kapitel zu Ihrem DÃ¤mpfer ein.


*Anleitung von Fox*


----------



## neikless (25. April 2010)

meins hat 14 kg, ich gut 80 kg, mit 9 bar im DHX-Air nahezu keine Durchschläge
und sahniges Ansprechverhalten ... meine kleine N´duro / Freeride Maschine


----------



## Mooni (26. April 2010)

@Hunter-dirt:
Danke für die Anleitung, die kenne ich und gemessen habe ich ja auch alles. Meine Frage galt dem Durchschlag.

@neikless:
Schönes Bike, aber mit einem anderen Dämpfer als ich. Kann man wohl nicht direkt vergleichen. Dein Gummiring sitzt aber auch knapp am Ende.

Danke und Gruß,

Mooni


----------



## neikless (26. April 2010)

der etwas holzige hinterbau war für mich der grund 
wieso ich den dämpfer gewechselt habe ... jetzt TOP !
das bike muss bei mir schon einiges mitmachen und 
nutzt dabei den federweg sehr genau aus


----------



## All-Mountain (26. April 2010)

Ich kann's einfach nicht nachvollziehen was Ihr hier schreibt. Mir ist der Hinterbau fast zu weich.

Könnte es sein, dass die Wahrnehmung des Dämpfers subjektiv davon abhängt ob man vom XC/Touren kommt wie ich, oder eher aus der Gravity-Ecke. Mit nem Freerider kann man das Bike sicher nicht vergleichen.


----------



## neikless (26. April 2010)

richtig ... denke schon das es da subjetive unterschiede anforderungen gibt !

für mich ist es mittlerweile die perfecte alltags trail shred waffe geworden 

2-3 kg leichter und straffer ist es dann wieder mehr was für die XC-Tourer  ... vielseitig gut !

wobei ich auch mit meinem bike ordentlich Hm+Km ohne probleme hinter mir lasse,
im vergleich zu einer XC feile wenig langsamer aber berab sinds dann welten 
im anspruchsvolleren gelände verzichte ich sogar gern auf das propedal (offen) 
und dann auch schneller als viel leichtere bikes 
mit propedal geht es auf waldautobahnen immer noch zackig zur sache ...

hier mal das übliche trailriding in bild und ton :
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/133140/


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> der etwas holzige hinterbau war für mich der grund
> wieso ich den dämpfer gewechselt habe ... jetzt TOP !
> das bike muss bei mir schon einiges mitmachen und
> nutzt dabei den federweg sehr genau aus



Das mit dem holzigen Hinterbau habe ich bei meinen Probefahrten als erstes gemerkt.
Für einen 65kg Biker einfach nicht OK.

Würde es begrüßen, wenn Rocky Mountain sich mal wirklich über die Dämpferabstimmung hermachen würde. Der Aufkleber alleine bringt noch nix.
Im Altitude steckt ein Dämpfer mit Standardabstimmung.

Selbst Versender verbauen in ein und dem selben Rahmen unterschiedliche Grundabstimmungen!
Kleine Rahmenhöhen sind weicher abgestimmt, als die großen Rahmen.

Schade, nach etwa 12 Jahren RM schon die 2. Enttäuschung:

1. Am SXC säuft der Hinterbau ab weil die Luftkammer zu groß gewählt wurde (ist halt ein Standarddämpfer)

2. Der Altitudehinterbau ist für leichte Fahrer zu bockig (auch Standarddämpfer)


----------



## Mooni (26. April 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass die Wahrnehmung der Dämpfereigenschaft subjektiv ist. Trotzdem hört man beim Altitude doch recht Unzufriedenheit was den hinteren Dämpfer angeht. Ich finde ihn bei groben Schlägen oder Sprüngen auch absolut angenehm, lediglich auf Strecken mit mit kleinen Hindernissen mit hoher Frequenz springt der Hinterbau wie ein Ziegenbock.

Gruß Mooni


----------



## blaubaer (26. April 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ich kann's einfach nicht nachvollziehen was Ihr hier schreibt.



ich auch nicht 



neikless schrieb:


> für mich ist es mittlerweile die perfecte alltags trail shred waffe geworden
> 
> 
> hier mal das übliche trailriding in bild und ton :
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/133140/



für mich genauso 

schönes langes Trail-Video  



Mooni schrieb:


> Trotzdem hört man beim Altitude doch recht Unzufriedenheit was den hinteren Dämpfer angeht. Ich finde ihn bei groben Schlägen oder Sprüngen auch absolut angenehm, lediglich auf Strecken mit mit kleinen Hindernissen mit hoher Frequenz springt der Hinterbau wie ein Ziegenbock.



dann würd ich mal was am Rebound verändern  
ev. auch die verschiedenen ProPedalstufen mal auf gleicher strecke ausprobieren, falls diese nicht komplett offen gefahren wird 


ich kann überhaupt nicht klagen, im moment harmoniert der hinterbau sowas von traumhaft mit der Gabel
und dies bei fast 100kg in vollausstattung und 12-13bar Stickstoff-Luftgemisch  




als die ersten Bilder vom 2011er Slayer herauskamen, waren die ersten gedanken "muss ich haben", aber die 140mm vom Altitude reichen in allem vollkommen aus... 
ausser Rocky würd einen "hinterbau160mm-umbaukit" bringen fürs Alti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mooni (26. April 2010)

> ev. auch die verschiedenen ProPedalstufen mal auf gleicher strecke ausprobieren, falls diese nicht komplett offen gefahren wird


. DAake fü den Tip, ProPedal habe ich aber eigentlich immer inaktiv.

Gruß Mooni


----------



## Yetibike (26. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 2. Der Altitudehinterbau ist für leichte Fahrer zu bockig (auch Standarddämpfer)


 

Na da hab ich endlich mal kein Problem mit........

Daher bin ich bisher VOOLL ZUFRINDEN mit dem Rad


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2010)

du magst damit zufrieden sein....


----------



## peterbe (26. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das mit dem holzigen Hinterbau habe ich bei meinen Probefahrten als erstes gemerkt.
> Für einen 65kg Biker einfach nicht OK.
> 
> Würde es begrüßen, wenn Rocky Mountain sich mal wirklich über die Dämpferabstimmung hermachen würde. Der Aufkleber alleine bringt noch nix.
> ...



Das ewige Genöle über die schlechten Dämpfer in Rockys nervt ja manchmal, aber seitdem RockyRider seit Jahren im SXC-Thread die Dämpferluftkammerverkleinerung predigt, habe ich ihn jetzt endlich erhört und gebastelt und jetzt werde ich einer seiner Jünger; er hatte Recht, das Rad fährt sich wirklich auf einmal ganz neu. Und siehe da: im direkten Vergleich zum SXC wirkt das Altitude wahrlich ein wenig steifer im Dämfer, mal ein Ansporn, der Abstimmung mal wieder Zeit zu gönnen. Trotzdem nervt es, immer dasselbe Genöle zu hören: das klingt irgendwann nach Besserwisserei - und dass wollen wir doch nicht 
Und aufs Altitude lass ich nichts kommen


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Das ewige Genöle über die schlechten Dämpfer in Rockys nervt ja manchmal, aber seitdem RockyRider seit Jahren im SXC-Thread die Dämpferluftkammerverkleinerung predigt, habe ich ihn jetzt endlich erhört und gebastelt und jetzt werde ich einer seiner Jünger; er hatte Recht, das Rad fährt sich wirklich auf einmal ganz neu. Und siehe da: im direkten Vergleich zum SXC wirkt das Altitude wahrlich ein wenig steifer im Dämfer, mal ein Ansporn, der Abstimmung mal wieder Zeit zu gönnen. Trotzdem nervt es, immer dasselbe Genöle zu hören: das klingt irgendwann nach Besserwisserei - und dass wollen wir doch nicht
> Und aufs Altitude lass ich nichts kommen



Na ja, wenn es beim SXC besser geht ist das schon mal ein Schritt.
Ich bin aber nicht der einzige hier im Forum, der die Grundabstimmung des Altitude für "holzig" hält.

Ich denke, bei einem Hersteller wie RM sollte das der Hersteller machen.
Nicht der Endkunde!
Mehr wollte ich nicht sagen.

Happy Trails!!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (26. April 2010)

Leute bei mir machen sich schon die ersten Geräusche vom Hinterbau bemerkbar, werde morgen mal im Geschäft das Teil auseinandern nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kajetan (27. April 2010)

Warum vergleicht ihr eigentlich das Altitude mit dem Slayer? Das ist doch komplett anders abgestimmt und spricht eine völlig andere Fahrweise an? Für mich wäre der weiche Bock jedenfalls nicht in Frage gekommen. Aus einem Altitude ein Slayer zu basteln, kommt mir da etwas sinnwidrig vor. 

Ich finde es gerade gut straffe 140 mm zu haben. Damit geht das Rad wirklich nach vorne, ist schnell und vergelcihsweise leicht. Mit dem Ansprechverhalten vom Altitude bin ich daher sehr zufrieden, obwohl das Altitude die 140 mm jetzt nicht satt zur Verfügung stellt. Mich würde na klar schon mal interessieren, wie das Ansprechverhalten mit dem RP23 ist, der die kleinere Luftkammer hat, denn dann wird ohne Pedal Pro der Federweg vermutlich deutlich geschmeidiger zur Verfügung gestellt. Bei der jetzigen Version ist der Unterschied mit und ohne pp ja nicht so groß. Wenn ich Langeweile habe, baue ich vielleicht spaßeshalber mal um. 

Ansonsten fahre ich das Altitude 50 jetzt seit ein paar Wochen und es macht wirklich riesig Spaß - eines der besten Fullys, die ich bisher unterm Hintern gehabt habe. Vor allem die Geometrie kommt mir sehr entgegen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. April 2010)

Die kleinere Luftkammer führt dazu, dass der Dämpfer progressiver wird.
Hat nix mit PP zu tun.

Wenn er geschmeidiger arbeiten soll, dann muss das Grundsetup der Druckstufe (bis 2009 Balkendiagramm, ab 2010 als Buchstabenbezeichnung auf dem Dämpfer) kleiner sein.
Dann würde er geschmeidger ansprechen.

Natürlich kann man verschiedene Kombinationen an Luftkammern und Druckstufe ausprobieren.


----------



## blaubaer (27. April 2010)

kajetan schrieb:


> Bei der jetzigen Version ist der Unterschied mit und ohne pp ja nicht so groß.


 
hö  wie bitte ?
da frage ich mich schon wie da dein dämpfer abgestimmt ist


----------



## kajetan (27. April 2010)

Falls die Frage jetzt ernst ist. Was gibt es denn groß abzustimmen? Ca. 20% Sag. Dämpfung nach Gefühl. Und ich finde es ja im Moment auch gut so. Hatte den dämpfer auch schon mit mehr Sag, aber das war nicht meins.
Der Unterschied zwischen pp und offen ist halt schon deutlich geringer als bei meinem Canyon Spectral. Kann ich nix für. Deswegen ist das Spectral übrigens in der Bike kritisiert worden, weil die es offen bergauf gefahren haben und das Ding dann recht nachgiebig ist. Deswegen wiederum hat Canyon dann den Dämpfer getauscht auf die größere Generation, die jetzt auch am Rocky ist. Und damit ist das Bike offen ruhiger gestellt worden. Ging aber auch nicht mehr ganz so geschmeidig zu Werke. 
Ich hatte da mal angefragt, ob am Spectral ein Dämpfertausch zu empfehlen sei. Und wie gesagt, wenn mich die Langeweile überkommt, dann probiere ich es einfach. Zur Zeit fehlt nur die Zeit.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. April 2010)

kajetan schrieb:


> ....Der Unterschied zwischen pp und offen ist halt schon deutlich geringer als bei meinem Canyon Spectral.....



Vielleicht liegt hier das Missverständniss, weshalb manche Leute meine Kritik am Altitude (und auch andere RM) als "unzutreffend" halten.

*Am RP- Dämpfer kann man das ProPedal NIEMALS ganz abstellen.
Nur kleiner schalten!*

Bei einem RP mit einer kleinen werkseitigen Grundeinstellung in der Druckstufe, ist das ProPedal in der geringsten Einstellung geringer ausgeprägt, als bei einem mit mittlerer Grundeinstellung.

Also ist der Hinterbau lebendiger!

Mal in die Runde gefragt:
Wer fährt sein Altitude in der größten PP- Stufe?

Bitte nicht miss verstehen:
Ich fahre selbst seit 12 Jahren ausschließlich Rocky Mountain Fullys und möcht keinem sein Altitude schlecht machen.
Ich war drauf und dran mir eins zu kaufen, habe es aber wegen der Dämpferabstimmung gelassen.


----------



## blaubaer (27. April 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> *Am RP- Dämpfer kann man das ProPedal NIEMALS ganz abstellen.
> Nur kleiner schalten!*



wiso steht dann bei Fox ? 



> - Tuning range adjuster with
> 3 ProPedal positions
> (patent pending)
> - (1) Light
> ...


ich fahre meinen auf stufe (2) 

und wenn ich auf PP off gehe spricht der hinterbau schon fast FR-DH bike mässig an, sprich bergauf für mich unfahrbar, dass ding sackt weg und raubt mir alle kraft


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. April 2010)

so ist das bei mir genauso! Ich bin froh wenn Fox den neuen Float mit Fernbedienung rausbringt, dann braucht man nicht andauernt runter langen.


----------



## kajetan (28. April 2010)

Und über welches Fahrergewicht sprechen wir und wieviel Druck hat der Dämpfer?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. April 2010)

Hallo,
danke für das Interesse!
Fahrergewicht wäre natürlich auch anzugeben.

UND: Auch wenn auf der Fox Seite steht, dass man das PP "off" stellen kann, bedeuted das nicht, dass es auch komplett ausgeschaltet ist!
Es bleibt immer ein Rest übrig!
Fragt mal genaue nach.

Das ist ja mit ein Grund für die Werkseinstellung


----------



## Mooni (28. April 2010)

Da braucht man eigentlich nicht nachfragen -> einfach auf ´off´ schalten und drausetzen. Da merkt man schnell, dass es nicht vollkommen ausgestellt ist.

Gruß Mooni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. April 2010)

Mooni schrieb:


> Da braucht man eigentlich nicht nachfragen -> einfach auf ´off´ schalten und drausetzen. Da merkt man schnell, dass es nicht vollkommen ausgestellt ist.
> 
> Gruß Mooni




Eigentlich schonm, da hast du Recht!


----------



## gmk (2. Mai 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Am RP- Dämpfer kann man das ProPedal NIEMALS ganz abstellen.
> Nur kleiner schalten!*
> ...






RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...
> ...
> 
> UND: Auch wenn auf der Fox Seite steht, dass man das PP "off" stellen kann, bedeuted das nicht, dass es auch komplett ausgeschaltet ist!
> ...


der grund für die werkseinstellung, ich nehme an du meinst die verschiedenen rebound & compression stufen, ist den dämpfer an den hinterbau (des jeweiligen herstellers) anzupassen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Mai 2010)

ja genau.

leider hat man bei RMin den letzten jahren nur die standardabstimmung verbaut.

Es wäre doch sinnvoll, einem kleinen Rahmen eine kleine Druckstufe zu verpassen, einem großen analog die Starke.
Das machen bereits die Versender!


----------



## Nussketier (14. Mai 2010)

Ahoi,
da ich jetzt auch schon den ein oder anderen Kilometer auf meinem Altitude gemacht habe, kommen mir natürlich schon die ersten Tuninggedanken...
Weiss jemand, welchen Scheibendurchmesser die Float 32 RL maximal abkann? Die Bremswirkung der ORO könnte man m.E. etwas verbessern.

Ansonsten bin ich superzufrieden. Das beste Rad, was ich ich bisher hatte. Macht echt Laune!


----------



## blaubaer (14. Mai 2010)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, welchen Scheibendurchmesser die Float 32 RL maximal abkann?




max. 203mm


----------



## Nussketier (14. Mai 2010)

Doonke. Ich hatte das auch irgendwie im Kopf, aber ich habe es nicht mehr finden können...


----------



## Hopla (28. Mai 2010)

Servus Miteinander,

es ist da.
Habe mir zu meinem Canyon Hardtail noch ein RM Altitude 50 gekauft, dass ich gerade per Hermes in Empfang nehmen durfte (bei Ebay geschossen).

Da morgen den ganzen Tag Spessart und Rocky Mountain Eins werden sollen, folgende Frage zu den Dämpfereinstellungen eines ehemaligen Hardtailfahrers.

Könnt ihr mir bitte eine Empfehlung für ein gutes Standard-Set-Up geben, wieviel Druck ich auf die Dämpfer geben soll?

Fahre vorwiegend Single Trails und habe mit Downhill oder Drops noch nichts am Hut. 
Habe ein 18" Altitude 50 (Modell 2009), wiege mit Ausrüstung 88 kg und bin 179cm groß.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## JPHcross (29. Mai 2010)

Der Standard Set-Up,fuer der Daempfer und Gabel, ist 25% Sag mit Getriebe . 
Seit du von ein Hardtail kommst, setz der Propedal am dritten Platz. Wenn es offen ist, ist der Bike vollgefederte, aber wenn es zu ist, hast du fast ein Hardtailgefuhl.


----------



## kajetan (29. Mai 2010)

Moin,

vor drei Tagen bin ich mit dem Altitude 50 (2009) in einen heftigen Platzregen gekommen - die Bremsen haben nahezu versagt! 

Ich würde sagen, da waren nur noch 50 Prozent und ein Geräusch wie von einem Kinderspielzeug. War auch nix mit freibremsen oder so. Und mein Freund auf einem Element mit der alten Oro hatte auch keine Probleme.

Irgendjemand hier mit ähnlichen Erfahrungen? Ist ja die Oro K24 dran. Vorne habe ich eine 180er Scheibe nachgerüstet. Und gestern bei Trockenheit wieder normale Bremsleistung. Mit der alten Oro habe ich ein derartiges Problem noch nie gehabt. Bin recht verwundert.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (29. Mai 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ja genau.
> 
> leider hat man bei RMin den letzten jahren nur die standardabstimmung verbaut.
> 
> ...



macht cannondale auch
die verbauen sogar andere dämpfer

RM noch viel lernen muß ...


----------



## Hopla (29. Mai 2010)

Hatte ja gestern nach nem Standard-Setup gefragt. Mei, einfach 12 Bar reingeknallt und ab die Post fünf Std dem Spessart gezeigt was das Rocky Mountain so kann. War einfach nur geil.


----------



## blaubaer (29. Mai 2010)

kajetan schrieb:


> Irgendjemand hier mit ähnlichen Erfahrungen?



liegt nur an den belägen 

z.b. wechseln auf Swissstop und dann passiert dies nicht mehr


----------



## peterbe (29. Mai 2010)

Wunderbarer Frühling, wunderbares Bike! Inzwischen mit Joplin auf die 12 kg geschi...en (12,2 kg) 





Zur Abstimmung: seitdem ich das Rad fahre (9 Monate, ca 1500km), habe ich peu a peu die Gabel und den Dämpfer weicher abgestimmt, ich fahr inzwischen 30% Sag und lediglich auf Asphalt-Zubringern nutze ich das Pro-Pedal (Dann aber auf Stufe 3) und die blockierte Gabel. Die Gabel (Talas 140) ist meiner Meinung nach auch die Schwachstelle des Bikes: wo Rahmen und vor allem der Sahne-Hinterbau das Rad noch ruhig halten, ächzt die Gabel schon derbe. Da werde ich langfristig wohl auf was stabileres Umrüsten. Was mich immer noch neu begeistert, ist die unglaubliche Kletterfähigkeit des Rades.


----------



## kajetan (30. Mai 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> liegt nur an den belägen
> 
> z.b. wechseln auf Swissstop und dann passiert dies nicht mehr



Danke, werde ich probieren.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. Mai 2010)

kajetan schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> vor drei Tagen bin ich mit dem Altitude 50 (2009) in einen heftigen Platzregen gekommen - die Bremsen haben nahezu versagt!
> 
> ...



kauf dir andere Bremsen 

@peterbe
160er Gabel würde denk ich mal viel aus machen, blaubär hat das glaub ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kajetan (30. Mai 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> kauf dir andere Bremsen



Warum?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. Mai 2010)

Is Geschmackssache, Formula war noch nie wirklich gut. Da klatsch ich mir lieber ne "billige" XT drauf und hab mehr davon


----------



## kajetan (30. Mai 2010)

Na ja, mein Altitude ist aber nu mal nicht custom made. Habe jetzt zwar schon einiges verändert, aber die Bremse finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich sooo schlecht, dass ich sie gleich mal eben so tauschen möchte. Insofern ist mir 'neue Bremse' etwas zu radikal, mir reichte schon, wenn sie so bremste wie meine alte Oro. 
Irgendeinen Grund für diesen Beinahe-Ausfall bei Regen muss es ja geben. Wurden denn die Formula-Beläge derart verändert in den letzten drei Jahren? Scheiben habe ich noch die gewellten drauf. Und ich finde mit der SUFU viel über Geräusche bei neuen Formulas, aber nix über dieses spezielle Phänomen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. Mai 2010)

Kannst auch mal organische Beläge probieren. Gehen denk ich auch spürbar besser.


----------



## blaubaer (30. Mai 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Zur Abstimmung: seitdem ich das Rad fahre (9 Monate, ca 1500km), habe ich peu a peu die Gabel und den Dämpfer weicher abgestimmt, ich fahr inzwischen 30% Sag und lediglich auf Asphalt-Zubringern nutze ich das Pro-Pedal (Dann aber auf Stufe 3) und die blockierte Gabel. Die Gabel (Talas 140) ist meiner Meinung nach auch die Schwachstelle des Bikes: wo Rahmen und vor allem der Sahne-Hinterbau das Rad noch ruhig halten, ächzt die Gabel schon derbe. Da werde ich langfristig wohl auf was stabileres Umrüsten. Was mich immer noch neu begeistert, ist die unglaubliche Kletterfähigkeit des Rades.



fast wie bei mir  
ausser ProPedal reicht mir Stufe 2 vollkommen aus, etwas komfort muss schon noch sein 





aber meins will einfach nicht sauber bleiben  

und ob wirklich ein neues Slayer bräuchte k.a. denn das Altitude verträgt sehr viel 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/12154864"]Herrenfluh - Schneematt on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## damenveloraser (10. Juni 2010)

kennt jemand vielleicht die genaue farbe (das weisse) des 09er altitude 50? habe einen üblen kratzer, der behandelt werden will, und da ich ein perfektionist bin, muss die farbe stimmen!


----------



## rockymo (1. Juli 2010)

Hab grad ein Angebot aus USA bekommen, das ich nicht abschlagen kann für einen Altitude 70-Rahmen aus 2009. Hänge immer noch sehr an meinem Slayer aus 2006 (alte Form=Fahhrad).

Hat einer von Euch auch früher ein Slayer gefahren? Mal unabhängig von der Ausstattung, was ist der gefühlte Unterschied?

Will mir eigentlich für das Projekt Zeit lassen und nur bestes verbauen, wird aber schwer, aber ich muss ja deswegen auch nicht stark sein...


----------



## Yetibike (2. Juli 2010)

rockymo schrieb:


> Hab grad ein Angebot aus USA bekommen, das ich nicht abschlagen kann für einen Altitude 70-Rahmen aus 2009. Hänge immer noch sehr an meinem Slayer aus 2006 (alte Form=Fahhrad).
> 
> Hat einer von Euch auch früher ein Slayer gefahren? Mal unabhängig von der Ausstattung, was ist der gefühlte Unterschied?
> 
> Will mir eigentlich für das Projekt Zeit lassen und nur bestes verbauen, wird aber schwer, aber ich muss ja deswegen auch nicht stark sein...


 
Wenn Du mehr bergaborientiert fährst dann ist der Slayer mit seinen 150mm Federweg etwas im Vorteil, wenn Du aber auch mal ne Rampe mit über 30% fahrend hoch kommen willst bzw. vor dem bergab fahren unbedingt auch mal das ganze zügig bergauf fährst, dann gibts nur eins ALTITUDE


----------



## lasagne (10. Juli 2010)

Hab jetzt seit drei Wochen mein Altitude
Davon war ich zwei Wochen in Südfrankreich, da ist auch das Bild entstanden.





Nicht Werksaustattung sind:

- Hope M4-Bremsanlage 180/200 (Das Ding ist glaub ich für ein Motorrad   konzipiert )
- Hope Pro II Naben
- Hope Innenlager
- Laufräder von Hand eingespeicht von WhizzWheels in D


----------



## bk2l3f (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt seit ca. 1 Jahr ein Altitude 70 Al. Nach meiner diesjährigen Transalp im Dauerregen konnte ich an den Lagern Rost erkennen:







Solche Verarbeitungsmängel dürfen einfach bei einem Bike, was einen Listenpreis von ca. 4000  hat, nicht passieren. Ich werde dies bei Bikeaction reklamieren.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juli 2010)

Wenn du neue Lager hast, öffne sie und packe sie voll Fett.
Das ist kein Verarbeitungsmangel!

Die Lager werden bei der Herstellung mit einer genau definierten Menge Fett gefüllt, allerdings nur von einer Seite.
Wenn das Lager sich dreht, verteilt sich das Fett.

Dreht sich dein Hinterbau?
Meiner nicht.
Also bleibt eine Seite blank und Kondenswasser reicht aus.


----------



## blaubaer (13. Juli 2010)

bk2l3f schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was erhoffts Du die daraus ? 

hat das Lager spiel ? ist es festgefahren ?? 

ist halt so bei materialien die unbehandelt sind, die rosten. 
bei lagern werden meist nie teurere produkte verbaut, egal ob 50er, 70er, 90er Altitude bei allen werden die gleichen verbaut. 

auch wenn sie dir neue Lager zukommen lassen, werde diese vllcht genauso wieder in einem Jahr Rost ansetzten  weil es ja die selben sind welche verbaut sind.
am besten selbst Lager besorgen, wie z.b. SKF oder ähnliches, mach ich nur noch so, mann muss halt ein bisschen was inverstieren, aber sie halten deutlich länger bei besserer qualität ...


----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2010)

richtig ,  Lager sind eben verschleissteile
aber schon schade das uns die herstellen nicht gleich hochwertigere lager spendieren 
da ist es eben eine preisliche frage bei der
masse ...  
reklamationen sind da wohl sinnfrei . 
Reifen fahren sich auch in jeder Preisklasse ab! 

also wie schon gesagt lager besorgen und gut !

was mich in letzter zeit sehr ärgert sind die RaceFace Innenlager (kurbel) (DH/FR + AM/XC)
habe innerhalb 6 monate 3 oder 4 völlig festgefahrene Lager eins soagar 
schon nach nur 2 tage , da war einfach kein fett drin ... hat da noch jemand erfahrung ?


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Juli 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> was mich in letzter zeit sehr ärgert sind die RaceFace Innenlager (kurbel) (DH/FR + AM/XC)
> habe innerhalb 6 monate 3 oder 4 völlig festgefahrene Lager eins soagar
> schon nach nur 2 tage , da war einfach kein fett drin ... hat da noch jemand erfahrung ?



Damit hatte ich früher ständig Probleme. 
Seit ca. 2 Jahren war bei mir (4 Kurbeln: Atlas, 2xDEUS, Candence)  aber nichts mehr. Race Face hat soweit ich weiß den Lager-Zulieferer gewechselt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juli 2010)

Die Lager am Altitide haben wohl DIN- Abmessungen.
Du kannst dir hier neu Lager in Edelstahl besorgen.
Sind zwar teurer, rosten aber nicht mehr.
Öffnen und schmieren ist auch hier wichtig.

Mir sind früher auch die Lager reihenweise verreckt.
Nachdem ich sie nachschmiere ist Ruhe.

RaceFace hat übrigens bei den Innenlagern ein Lager ohne Kugelkäfig.
So gehen mehr Kugeln ins Lager, soll haltbarer sein.
Allerdings reiben die Kugeln dann aneinander und die Lager haben etwas mehr Reibung.

BikeAction hat mir mal versichert, dass man seit geraumer Zeit die Lager von Race Face komplett voll Bootsfett packt.
In der Tat hatten meine neuen RaceFace eine "Vollfüllung" mit einem blauen klebrigen Fett, hat länger gehalten.


----------



## neikless (15. Juli 2010)




----------



## Giuliano.B (16. Juli 2010)

Wie bekommt ihr die Kappe ab damit ihr nachfetten könnt? Die haben doch keinen Segering an de rFlanke oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## neikless (16. Juli 2010)

Jack the Ripper Technik mit Messer !
den Plastik-Ring vorsichtig ab hebeln.


----------



## Nussketier (18. Juli 2010)

Moin, 
mal ne andere Frage: Ist da von seiten RM ein Limit gesetzt bezüglich der Einbauhöhe der Gabeln? 
Nur für den Fall, dass man mal ne neue einbauen möchte mit 1-2cm mehr an FW...
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (18. Juli 2010)

irgendein limit wirds schon geben,
aber du denkst ja sicher nicht an eine doppelbrücke und oder 180mm +
eine 150/160er forke sollte noch gehen ... einfach bei bikeaction nachfragen


----------



## numinisflo (18. Juli 2010)

So schön das Rad ist, so furchtbar sind die Bilder neikless.
Super Kiste, gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## neikless (19. Juli 2010)

joa hab eben so ne alte händy gurke und keine lust immer die cam mitzuschleppen


----------



## rockymo (19. Juli 2010)

So, auch wenn´s niemand wirklich interessiert, ich freu mich. 
Hab kürzlich in USA (ebay) einen Altitude 70er Rahmen in 19 Zoll, NEU (Modell 09) und rot, erstanden, für sage und schreibe USD 780,00. Ok, Versand waren nochmal 230,00. Also, hat mich der Rahmen gerade mal 800,00 Euro gekostet.

Jetzt geht´s behutsam an den Aufbau. Was mir vorschwebt, ist eine Fox 32 (140 oder 150?), Crossmax SLR, X0-Gruppe mit Avid Elixir, (oder vielleicht doch XX?), Selle SLR auf Raceface-Pfosten.
Mal schauen, was draus wird...


----------



## el Lingo (19. Juli 2010)

Die Größe und Farbe wäre genau das, was mir gefällt. Willst Du ihn abgeben? ;-)


----------



## blaubaer (25. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (25. Juli 2010)

rockymo schrieb:


> So, auch wenn´s niemand wirklich interessiert, ich freu mich.
> Hab kürzlich in USA (ebay) einen Altitude 70er Rahmen in 19 Zoll, NEU (Modell 09) und rot, erstanden, für sage und schreibe USD 780,00. Ok, Versand waren nochmal 230,00. Also, hat mich der Rahmen gerade mal 800,00 Euro gekostet.
> 
> Jetzt geht´s behutsam an den Aufbau. Was mir vorschwebt, ist eine Fox 32 (140 oder 150?), Crossmax SLR, X0-Gruppe mit Avid Elixir, (oder vielleicht doch XX?), Selle SLR auf Raceface-Pfosten.
> Mal schauen, was draus wird...



kein zoll?
gibt ebay.de-händler da zahlst du genau soviel


----------



## Nussketier (26. Juli 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


>



Ich habe mal eine Frage: Was für eine Gabel fährst du? Hat sich das Fahrverhalten durch das Plus an Einbauhöhe verbessert? Bin nämlich (unter anderem...) am überlegen, eine Gabel mit mehr FW einzubauen. Nur die bauen alle höher und ich will mir das Fahrverhalten nicht unnötig versauen...


----------



## blaubaer (26. Juli 2010)

die Gabel ist eine 2005er Talas, damals mit nur knapp 150mm Federweg 

von der einbauhöhe ist nicht sehr viel länger als die originale 32er Float RL, max. glaub nicht mal 1cm 

ich hab nur gewechselt weil mein Fahrstil zu krass war für die Float und sie mir zuwenig steif war, was sich mit der jetztigen Talas deutlich verbessert hat. den knappen centimeter an mehr-federweg merkt man kaum


----------



## rockymo (26. Juli 2010)

Zitat:
kein zoll?
gibt ebay.de-händler da zahlst du genau soviel 

Bei ebay.de zahlst so um die 1200, also deutlich mehr. Zoll war noch kein Thema, bei meinem Slayer kam vor drei Jahre auch nie was, allerdings für meine Kurbeln schon. Mal schauen, jetzt gehts an die Teile...


----------



## gmk (26. Juli 2010)

rockymo schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



max. 900â¬ fÃ¼r einen roten alltitude 70 rahmen
glaubs mir oder nicht

kein zoll?
bei uns in AT muÃt du vorher, bevor die ware zu dir kommt, zoll zahlen (entweder bei der post direkt oder vorher eben) ...


----------



## Nussketier (26. Juli 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> die Gabel ist eine 2005er Talas, damals mit nur knapp 150mm Federweg
> 
> von der einbauhöhe ist nicht sehr viel länger als die originale 32er Float RL, max. glaub nicht mal 1cm
> 
> ich hab nur gewechselt weil mein Fahrstil zu krass war für die Float und sie mir zuwenig steif war, was sich mit der jetztigen Talas deutlich verbessert hat. den knappen centimeter an mehr-federweg merkt man kaum



Dank dir. Ich bin zur Zeit am liebäugeln mit der DT Swiss EXC oder EXM oder oder oder. Bin mir noch unschlüssig. Ich finde eben vor allem das Weiss vom Alti 50 mit dem Grau von Fox eine Katastrophe...Mal schaun.


Für die, die es interessiert: Max. Einbauhöhe laut BikeAction: 550mm.


----------



## kajetan (30. Juli 2010)

Kann es auf die Schnelle nicht finden. Ist das Altitude 50 09' eigentlich für ne 180er Scheibe hinten freigegeben? Bin diese Woche 2x bei heftigem Regen völlig abgekackt. Da war nur noch Krach und keine Bremswirkung mehr. Vorne war es mit ner 180er in Ordnung. 



Wieso baut man an ein Rad mit 140 mm FW eigentlich nur 160er Scheiben?? Ist doch irgendwie sinnwidrig.

Gruß


----------



## peterbe (30. Juli 2010)

Ich komme hinten bei 90kg Gewicht gut mit einer 160mm Scheibe klar. Allerdings ist es eine One. Doch selbst bei Regen dient die Hinterradbremse vor allem der Bremsunterstützung. Probier's aus. Allerdings sollte eine 180er freigegeben sein.
Grüße, Peter


----------



## Nussketier (30. Juli 2010)

Hinten bis max. 180mm.


----------



## kajetan (30. Juli 2010)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (30. Juli 2010)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Hinten bis max. 180mm.



So wurde meines (2010er, 70er Alu, 20,5") auch ausgeliefert. Mit einer R1 mit vorne und hinten 180 mm.

Wie kommt bei dir eine 160er Scheibe ans Rad?


----------



## kajetan (30. Juli 2010)

War 2009 original dran.


----------



## Nussketier (30. Juli 2010)

Vorne und hinten 160mm. Vor allem vorne deutlich unterdimensioniert. Der Mangel ist aber schon abgestellt...


----------



## kajetan (30. Juli 2010)

Hilft mir konkret leider kaum weiter, dass das geändert wurde, oder kann ich das noch reklamieren? 

Vorne habe ich ja schon aufgerüstet, aber hinten geht es auch nicht wirklich mit 160, wenn Scheißwetter ist. Blöd, denn kostet ja wieder überflüssig Geld. Dürfte eigentlich nicht sein bei den ambitionierten Preisen der RMB, denn wie gesagt: Bei dem Federweg benötigt man doch eine standfeste Bremsanlage.


----------



## All-Mountain (30. Juli 2010)

Hab bei mir vorne trotzdem auf eine 200er Scheibe aufgerüstet. Die Scheibengröße hängt m. E. eher vom Fahrergewicht als von den Federwegen ab.


----------



## Nussketier (30. Juli 2010)

Die Aufrüstung auf 200mm war für mich zwingend notwendig. Die serienmäßigen 160er vorne war deutlich nicht ausreichend für den Spass, den das Rad sonst macht.


----------



## neikless (6. August 2010)

genau so sehe den einsatzzweck des AltiÂ´s
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jo5bIsFayUE"]YouTube- âªPipeline  Trail on Fromme in North Vancovuer2010.wmvâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## neikless (6. August 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10398838"]Pipeline, North Vancouver - RM Altitude 29er on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## bestmove (6. August 2010)

The holy Trail, sehr geil! Son Altitude wird mir immer sympathischer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (6. August 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> The holy Trail, sehr geil! Son Altitude wird mir immer sympathischer


 hi bestmove, das lohn sich auch  gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (8. August 2010)

überredet, bin im Rennen


----------



## Jako (8. August 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> überredet, bin im Rennen



.....yeahhh ! gratulation..... mit chris king  den habe ich leider nicht in meinem carbon-alti aber irgendeinen vorteil muß der alurahmen ja auch haben..... gruß jako


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. August 2010)

viel spaß  wo bekommt ihr nur das geld her...


----------



## Jako (8. August 2010)

hey rene, hast du den king selber reingedrückt? der wird aber normal sauber ausgerichtet...... banausen! also nochmal raus und sauber einpressen!


----------



## bestmove (8. August 2010)

Du hast Recht der war schon drin aber warum sagst du mir das? Jetzt wurmt mich der Mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (8. August 2010)

.......komm vorbei, wir bringen das bei einem bierchen in ordnung...... gruß jako


----------



## gmk (10. August 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> überredet, bin im Rennen



*schaut verdammt gut aus !!!*
der einzig wahre steuersatz auch noch ...


finde es interessant das RM genauso wie santacruz bei einigen rahmen noch bei 1 1/8 zoll bleibt ....


----------



## bestmove (22. August 2010)

Endlich fahrfertig in Ausbaustufe V0.9
Kleinigkeiten sind noch, Leitung kürzen etc. aber es wollte heut unbedingt schon raus


----------



## peterbe (26. August 2010)

Projekt Altitude leichter und besser

Heute ist ein Paket gekommen:





Gewicht mit Steckachse 1771g, damit 110g leichter als meine Fox Talas mit normalem Schnellspanner, die 15mm Tune-Nabe spart gegenüber der normalen noch mal 30g und ich brauch keinen Tune-Schnellspanner mehr (-20g). 

Wenn die Nabe eingespeicht ist, wirds zusammengebaut und mal mit Foto präsentiert.

Ich erhoffe mir von der Gabel neben dem besseren Gewicht allerdings vor allem ne Ecke mehr Stabilität gegenüber der Talas, die bei meinem Gewicht (90kg) ordentlich windet.
Wenn alles passt, wirds am Wochenende im Deister ausprobiert.


----------



## All-Mountain (27. August 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Projekt Altitude leichter und besser
> 
> Ich erhoffe mir von der Gabel neben dem besseren Gewicht allerdings vor allem ne Ecke mehr Stabilität gegenüber der Talas, die bei meinem Gewicht (90kg) ordentlich windet.
> Wenn alles passt, wirds am Wochenende im Deister ausprobiert.



Leichter: ja, steifer?  da hab ich meine Zweifel.
Lass mal hören wie sich das Teil fährt wenn Du die ersten Testfahrten gemacht hast. Würde mich interessieren, da wir die gleiche Gewichtsklasse sind.


----------



## Nussketier (27. August 2010)

Ich bin wegen der EXM auch mal interessiert, wie die sich so macht. Hab bisher immer nur was über die EXC gefunden.


----------



## Jendo (27. August 2010)

@bestmove: Kannst Du schon was zum Easton Laufradsatz sagen?


----------



## bestmove (27. August 2010)

Noch nicht viel, was gleich auffällt ist die sehr geile Verarbeitung  und Speichenspannung ist ebenfalls Top. Was ein bisschen ärgerlich ist, das man die Easton nicht mit Hope Floating Scheiben ohne weiteres montieren kann. Standardmäßig "passen" die nicht an den Nabenflansch.


----------



## bestmove (29. August 2010)

Nachtrag zum Haven LRS:
Sehr lauffreudig, schön steif und Nabengeräusche are very silent. Gefällt mir sehr gut!

Überhaupt macht das Alti richtig viel Spaß, ein ideales Tourenbike mit Enduro Ambitionen. Mehr braucht man im Mittelgebirge nicht!! Der 50er Vorbau erscheint mir, vielleicht auch durch die aufrechte Sitzposition ein bissi kurz. Werde demnächst mal ein 70er probieren ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (29. August 2010)

bekommst du damit nicht genügend Druck auf die Gabel oder warum die Entscheidung zu einem längeren Vorbau? Ich frage dich deshalb, weil ich am überlegen bin von einem 70er auf 50er um zu bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nussketier (29. August 2010)

Also ich bin bei meinem (18") vom original Vorbau 90mm auf 70mm runter. Mit dem 90mm Vorbau war mir das ganze irgendwie zu kippelig und frontlastig. Mit 70mm ist es top.


----------



## blaubaer (29. August 2010)

das Rote Alti gefällt  

einzig der schriftzug der Easton laufräder ist einfach zu überdimensioniert 

aber wenn ich so meine Easton Havocs anschaue  





wäre da wohl der grosse schriftzug auch nicht mehr lesbar


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. August 2010)

so eine schweinerei................


----------



## bestmove (30. August 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> bekommst du damit nicht genügend Druck auf die Gabel oder warum die Entscheidung zu einem längeren Vorbau? Ich frage dich deshalb, weil ich am überlegen bin von einem 70er auf 50er um zu bauen.



Druck auf Vorderrad ist ok, es geht mir nur um meine persönliche Sitzposition. Ich meine etwas gestreckter wäre passender aber vielleicht gehe ich im Anschluß auch wieder auf den 50er zurück. Ein Versuch ist es wert ...

@blaubaer
Schriftzug ist schon sehr aufdringlich aber ich find sie trotzdem äußerst sexy  und so schön dreckig fällt es dann auch gar nicht mehr auf. Die nasse Zeit kommt ...


----------



## neikless (30. August 2010)

bergab würde sicher ein 50er noch besser gehen, ich bin nach wenigen tagen mit 90er (zu XCig) 
auch beim 70er gelandet das passt mir bestens zum hochkurbeln und bergab gehts auch gut !
50er bei 1,79 und 18" wäre mir beim uphill doch etwas zu kurz !

an die carbon alti rider :
mir ist vor kurzen das hier passiert (siehe Bild)
schraube sattelstützenklemme gerissen/gebrochen
habe mir nur eine 10er Packung 8.8er Stahl bestellen können 
(8.8 wegen der zugfestigkeit) falls also jemand eine braucht
oder sich eine als ersatz zurücklegen möchte PN an mich


----------



## peterbe (31. August 2010)

Ich würde dir wohl ein, zwei schrauben abnehmen, schreib mir mal pn, wieviel du haben möchtest.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. September 2010)

was sagt ihr denn zu den neuen Altis auf bikeaction.de?
Der Bauch am Unterrohr ist weg.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2010)

gefällt mir irgendwie garnicht!


----------



## Soulbrother (4. September 2010)

Gefällt mir ohne Bauch sehr viel besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (4. September 2010)

Alles Gewöhnungssache ... dafür hat jetzt das Slayer die Plautze


----------



## obiyork (4. September 2010)

Stimmt alles Gewöhnungssache...mir gefallen auch die 2011. Nur der Rocker (Wippe) beim 70er is wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Is der aus Carbon?


----------



## blaubaer (4. September 2010)

ja ist aus Carbon 

einen leichten bauch hat das Alti 2011 aber immer noch


----------



## Jendo (6. September 2010)

Wie ein kleiner weißer Vorbau ein gesamtes Rad versauen kann...

Alti gefällt mir nun deutlich besser!


----------



## All-Mountain (6. September 2010)

Mir gefällt mein 2010 70er Alu auch besser. Auch, oder grerade mit Bauch
Zuerst fand ich ihn seltsam, dann ok, und nun gefällt er mit richtig gut. Die Plaunze ist  außerdem noch ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal zu den ganzen Giant, Trecks & Co.

Das 2010er war auch besser ausgestattet. Zwar bei leicht höheren Preis, aber was nützt es wenn man dann die schönen Teile eh nachkauft.

Der weiße Vorbau ist irgwendwie zu wuchtig und zu lang...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. September 2010)

das alte Altitude gefällt mir auch besser. Deutlich.
Sieht jetzt so zerbrechlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (13. September 2010)

Altitude DT-Swiss-XCM-150

Nachdem ich die Gabel hierhatte, dauerte es noch etwas, bis die Tune King 9mm durch die Tune King 15mm umgespeicht war und das Rad wieder zusammengebaut werden konnte. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch gleich den nun zur Kurbel passenden RF SixC-Lenker (725mm Breite) eingebaut, der eine etwas bequemere Kröpfung als der Syntace mit 740mm Breite hat, jedoch an den Lenkerenden eine nicht ganz maßhaltig durchgehende Dicke hat, der Remote-Hebel von der Joplin geht nicht festzuziehen. Erste Abstimmungsfahrten mit in der Tabelle angegebenen 7,5 bar bei meinen 90kg fühlten sich noch etwas bockig an, aber was mich vom ersten Moment begeisterte, war die unglaubliche Stabilität der Gabel im Gegensatz zur vorher verbauten Talas mit 9mm Schnellspanner. Grade bei schnell gefahrenen Wurzelabfahrten wurde das Rad sofort wesentlich spurtreuer. Das 1cm mehr an Federweg ändert so gut wie nichts an der Geometrie, die stufenlose Absenkung ist nutzbar für die steilsten Rampen, aber meist nicht nötig.













Als erste Bewährungsprobe ging es dann auf eine 2,5-Tage Kurz-Transalp über 220km und gesamt 4300 hm. Bergauf habe ich die Absenkung der EXM eher als Lockout genutzt, zusammen mit dem Propedal in Stufe 3 ist das Rad dann fast Hardtail und macht Aufstiege von 800 hm am Stück ohne Probleme möglich, wo ich im letzten Sommer auf dem SXC noch gekotzt habe über die 14 Kg bergan.

Bergab tun sich mit der DT-Gabel neue Dimensionen auf, war die Talas in der Abstimmung immer ein Vabanque-Spiel zwischen weichem Durchsacken und bockig geht die EXM bei penibler Luftanpassung (ich bin schlussendlich bei 6,5-7 bar gelandet) komplett linear durch den Federweg und macht am Ende eine starke Progression. Harmoniert bestens mit dem RP am Hinterbau. Hatte ich bei der Talas immer das Gefühl, die Gabel sei zu kurz für das Altitude, passen die 150mm der EXM nun bestens. Auf unserer finalen 1000hm-Abfahrt von der Alb Grüm nach Poschiavo über einen  derben ruppigen Trail zeigte die Gabel im Härtetest dann wirklich keine Schwäche. Mein Fazit also; der Umbau auf die Gabel hat sich voll gelohnt!

Bessere Bilder gibts demnächst, wir hatten leichtestes Gepäck mit, das musste die Kamera zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## kajetan (14. September 2010)

Hört sich sehr interessant an. Das Lenkverhalten leidet darunter gar nicht? Bauen die Gabeln also genau gleich hoch?

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. September 2010)

Ohne die Gabeln zu messen:
Ich glaube nicht, dass man 1cm Unterschied merkt.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass davon noch etwa 25% in den sag gehen, bleibt doch kaum noch was.
Liegt dann doch im Bereich eines flachen/ abgefahrenen Reifens.


----------



## kajetan (14. September 2010)

Schon richtig, aber der Nachlauf sieht ja zumindest optisch auch anders aus. Dass sie genau gleich im Lenkverhalten sind, ist doch unwahrscheinlich. Leider ist Fox ja etwas lau mit seinen Angaben zu den specs. DT Swiss gibt an: Einbauhöhe 525 mm, Nachlauf 40 mm.


----------



## peterbe (14. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ohne die Gabeln zu messen:
> Ich glaube nicht, dass man 1cm Unterschied merkt.
> Wenn man bedenkt, dass davon noch etwa 25% in den sag gehen, bleibt doch kaum noch was.
> Liegt dann doch im Bereich eines flachen/ abgefahrenen Reifens.



Der reine cm mehr an Länge ist es weniger, für einen ähnlichen Dämpferkomfort musste ich die Talas mit wesentlich mehr Sag fahren (eher Richtung 40%, dann aber rauschte sie sehr schnell durch).


----------



## zet1 (22. September 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Der reine cm mehr an Länge ist es weniger, für einen ähnlichen Dämpferkomfort musste ich die Talas mit wesentlich mehr Sag fahren (eher Richtung 40%, dann aber rauschte sie sehr schnell durch).



wie schwer bist du? ich tippe eher ein leichtgewicht...

denn dann rate ich dir die Talas zu tauschen gegen eine Revelation Team Air Uturn zb.... talas ist bekannt für schlechtes ansprechverhalten und sehr straffe federung...

am besten wäre eine marzocchi,aber die haben keine absenkung mehr, falls du das brauchst...

ich brauchs aktuell nicht mehr und habe auf eine MZ 55 RC3 TI umgesattelt an meinem Covert!!! Das ist nun als ob man auf einem anderen Bike fährt so wie die 55 TI federt!! Plötzlich hast du ein Vorderrad das wie am Boden klebt und wesentlich höhere Kurvengeschwindigkeiten erlaubt!

PS: An alle dene die meine sie müssen das hier extra schreiben wenn sie 800HM am Stück mit einem super leichten All Mountain Bike geschafft haben 
ICh fahre mittlerweile mit einem TRANSITION BLINDSIDE mit Boxxer vorne und einem Gewicht von knappen 15,5kg poroblemlos 1200HM am Stück, bei einer Steigung von 12-18% und grobem Schotter und Wurzeltrails... boah, gell? UNd das ohne Absenkung


----------



## peterbe (4. Oktober 2010)

Drei Tage feinstes Trailsurfen über die Alpkante an der Donau und an der Alptrauf. Feines Wetter, feine Gegend mit ordentlich Höhenmetern und tricky Trails und vor allem ein feines Rad.


----------



## blaubaer (6. Oktober 2010)

irgendwann ist fertig mit spielen im Dreck: 5 lose Schrauben


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Oktober 2010)




----------



## empella (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Rocky Freunde,

nach 5 spasserfüllten und äusserst zufriedenen Jahren mit einem Slayer 70  2005 habe ich mir kurzentschlossen einen Altitude 90 Rahmen, den ich jetzt aufbauen möchte, bestellt. Da mir der optische Eindruck wichtig ist, und ich generell auf Federweg stehe möcht ich das Rad mit einer 36er Gabel austatten. Um das zusätzliche Gewicht gering zu halten habe ich mich für eine Fox Float entschieden. 
Hierzu bräuchte ich von Euch ein paar Meinungen oder Erfahrungen.
1.) Seht ihr durch die längere Gabel negative Einflüße auf das Fahrverhalten, bzw Funktion des Hinterbaus, Gesamtbikes?
2.) Werden die Klettereigenschaften durch die Länge signifikant schlechter, da die Gabel nicht absenkbar ist?
3.)Hat jemand schon so was verbaut und hat Fotos?

Danke und Grüße
Empella


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kajetan (25. Oktober 2010)

Wieviel Federweg bei welcher Rahmenhöhe wird es denn? Und hast du das genaue Einbaumaß der Gabel? 

Gruß


----------



## empella (25. Oktober 2010)

FOX 36 FLOAT 160 FIT RLC: 
160mm Federweg
Bauhöhe 527mm
Rahmen 18 Zoll


----------



## blaubaer (25. Oktober 2010)

empella schrieb:


> 3.)Hat jemand schon so was verbaut und hat Fotos?




eine 36er hab ich verbaut, aber meine aus dem jahr 2005 hat nur 150mm Federweg 





vorteile; die steifigkeit, deutlich spürbar im vergleich zu einer 32er 

ob man den einten centimeter mehr von einer neuereren Gabel spürt k.a. in extremen steilen anstiegen vllcht schon eher, bergab hingegen dann woh wieder nicht 

möglichkeit für gute klettereigenschaften wäre auch eine Talas, dann wäre die Front etwas tiefer und man hat mehr druck auf dem vorderrad


----------



## peterbe (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Empalla,

für einen stabileren Aufbau ist die Float nicht schlecht. 527mm Einbauhöhe sind grade noch machbar, ohne dass das Tretlager zu hoch kommt (meine DT baut 525mm). Ich denke aber du kannst die Gabel bestimmt mit 35-40 % Sag abstimmen (dann baut sie auch nicht mehr ganz so hoch), damit sie mit dem eher weichen Hinterbau passt. (andere hier im Forum bemängeln den überdämpften Hinterbau, ich empfinde ihn im Vergleich zum SXC eher linear sensibel). Die Absenkung bei meiner gegenwärtigen 150mm DT-Gabel nutz ich kaum, da das Altitude durch seine Geometrie eh super klettert. Wenn du eine Sattelstütze ohne Versatz nutzt (absenkbar!) wirst du von der Geometrie her auf einmal Berge hochkommen wie nie zuvor!

Stell mal deinen Aufbau rein, ich bin gespannt, wie das Altitude mit der Float aussieht und vor allem, wie es fährt. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. Oktober 2010)

wünschte mir auch auf abfahrten 2cm in der front. ich denke das das bike durch die 160mm kaum negativ beieinflusst wird!


----------



## empella (25. Oktober 2010)

Danke für Eure Antworten. 
Sie bestärken mich in jedem Fall in meinem Vorhaben.
Der Aufbau dürfte wie folgt aussehen, wobei der Rahmen noch im Flieger, die Gabel noch beim Händler und das Vorderrad unklar sind:


----------



## kajetan (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe bei meinem Altitude jetzt eine DT SWISS EXM mit 150 mm eingebaut. Der Unterschied in der Bauhöhe zur originalen FOX beträgt ungefähr 13 mmm. Man kann nicht sagen, dass man das nicht merkt. Ich bin allerdings erst einmal gefahren und muss sowohl die richtige Vorbauhöhe als auch das richtige setup für mich noch finden. 
Vorläufig aber habe ich den Eindruck, dass sich beim bergauf fahren nicht wirklich was geändert hat, bergab habe ich den Eindruck, dass das Rad ruhiger läuft, aber bei sehr engen Kurven gibt es eine leichte Kipptendenz, ebenso wie das Vorderrad deutlich unruhiger ist, wenn man freihändig fährt.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Oktober 2010)

das kann gut sein.
Man sollte aber berücksichtigen, dass ein Teil der bauhöhe wieder im sag verschwindet.


----------



## kajetan (26. Oktober 2010)

Das stimmt, war aber auch bei der Fox der Fall, die habe ich ja auch mit sag gefahren. Also ist es de facto etwas anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nussketier (26. Oktober 2010)

kajetan schrieb:


> aber bei sehr engen Kurven gibt es eine leichte Kipptendenz, ebenso wie das Vorderrad deutlich unruhiger ist, wenn man freihändig fährt



Das Gefühl hab ich aber mit der serienmäßigen Fox 32 auch. Ich finde das Alti insgesamt sehr frontlastig und kippelig.

Mal was anderes:

Sind weiße DT EX 1750 zuviel weiß auf einem weißem Altitude 50? 
Finde kein Bild, wo ich mir die Kombination mal ansehen kann. Und meine Phantasie reicht einfach nicht aus


----------



## kajetan (26. Oktober 2010)

Na ja, als frontlastig würde ich es nun gerade nicht bezeichnen, da musst du dich mal auf ein altes slayer setzen...

Zu viel Weiß ist nicht gut, dachte ich anfangs auch, jetzt habe ich eine weiße Gabel drin (dto. weißen Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel, Naben) und finde es ziemlich geil. Mal was anderes nach so viel schwarzen Rädern. 

Aber einen schwarzen Reifen würde ich auf jeden Fall nehmen.


----------



## Nussketier (26. Oktober 2010)

Schwarze Reifen sind klar. Hast du mal ein Photo von deiner Maschine?


----------



## neikless (26. Oktober 2010)

also weisse part sind ja wohl nichts neues oder mal was anderes , eher im gegenteil
sorry aber mMn sind weisse parts echt ein no-go ! wenns sein muss oder in wenigen
fällen geht ne weisse gabel gerade noch so , wenns zum bike passt !
felgen,vorbau,lenker oder kurbeln in weiss sind einfach gröttig ! (just my 2 cents)


----------



## Nussketier (26. Oktober 2010)

Na, ich denk halt nur gerade auf den ex1750 rum und die sind halt weiß. Wobei mir das glaube ich zuviel weiß ist, Rahmen und LRS. Mit dem Blick ins Portemaine bleibts ohnehin beim "drauf-rum-denken", befürchte ich.


----------



## neikless (26. Oktober 2010)

wenn du dir mit exakt den parts ... felgen,naben ... einen LRS aufbaust (lässt)
hast du genau das selbe nur nicht weiss und billiger ... und mehr individualität !

mein preis/leistungs tipp : dt swiss 5.1 + hope pro 2 - leicht stabil "günstig" zb bei "speer laufräder"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du aber die EX 1750 exact in schwarz nachbauen lassen mÃ¶chtest, wird es wahrscheinlich teurer.
EX 1750 sind fertig ab 499,-â¬ neu zu haben


----------



## kajetan (26. Oktober 2010)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Schwarze Reifen sind klar. Hast du mal ein Photo von deiner Maschine?



Jetzt traue ich mich nicht mehr, da der style-experte ein no-go gegeben hat. 


Obwohl - für mich ist es jetzt halt mal etwas anderes. Mach ich also doch mal ein Foto.

Aber dann bitte nicht schimpfen!


----------



## neikless (27. Oktober 2010)

eins-zwei-style-po-li-zei ist doch wurst und nur meine meinung !!! 
wenns dir gefällt ... los her mit der maschine ! 
(ich habe auch meinen eigenen Geschmack, den kaum jemand versteht )


----------



## kajetan (27. Oktober 2010)

So dann jetzt ein Bild:



Gruß


----------



## neikless (27. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Nussketier (27. Oktober 2010)

kajetan schrieb:


> So dann jetzt ein Bild:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 197670
> 
> Gruß



Ok Und Danke, regt meine Phantasie deutlich an. Zu der weissen Gabel und dem Rahmen noch einen weissen LRS ist dann doch zuviel weiss für meinen Geschmack.
Die EX1750 gibt es bei bike-components glaube für 489 Euro, deswegen kam ich darauf. 

@kajetan: Bist du zufrieden mit der exm?


----------



## kajetan (27. Oktober 2010)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> @kajetan: Bist du zufrieden mit der exm?



Da muss ich noch ein paar mal fahren, aber der erste Eindruck ist gut.


----------



## kajetan (27. Oktober 2010)

neikless schrieb:


>



Aha


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Oktober 2010)

boar wasn das fürne Rahmenhöhe?  is mir auch bisl zu viel weiss


----------



## peterbe (27. Oktober 2010)

Bei der Sattelstützenlänge wäre  ne Rahmenhöhe Größer sinnvoller gewesen. Aber ist mir auch zuviel weiß. Und die gekröpfte Thomson macht die straigt-up-Geomtrie ja durch flacheren Sitzwinkel wieder zunichte... Da wundert es mich nicht, wenn du das Rad beim langsam fahren kippelig findest. Aber wenn's dir gefällt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kajetan (28. Oktober 2010)

Rahmenhöhe passt schon, auf dem nächst größeren habe ich mich schlicht nicht so wohl gefühlt, bin halt ein Sitzzwerg. Rahmenhöhe ist übrigens 19'.

Mit der Stütze passt es mal auch genau so, die gerade liegt in der Schublade. Und straight up - es fährt sich bergauf tatsächlich so, wie in der Theorie vorgesehen. Allenfalls der Vorbau könnte vielleicht einen cm kürzer.

Na ja und mit dem Kippeligen in den Kurven, das liegt mal definitiv an der Gabel, denn mit der Fox war es ja nicht der Fall. Da handelt es sich um eine Tatsache und nicht um eine Befindlichkeit. Davon ab hat mir die Gabel heute sehr gut gefallen. Geschmeidig und den Federweg satt ausnutzend. Ein gutes feeling, immer im Bodenkontakt. Bergab eine Macht.

Zu viel Weiß - vielleicht...    Aber im Moment gefällt es mir. Auf dem Foto finde ich es  eigenartiger Weise auch deutlich ungefälliger als in echt.


----------



## empella (1. November 2010)

kajetan schrieb:


> Wieviel Federweg bei welcher Rahmenhöhe wird es denn? Und hast du das genaue Einbaumaß der Gabel?
> 
> Gruß



@Kajetan
Ich hab mir da wohl eine falsche Einbauhöhe gemerkt.
Die Fox Float 36 160 hat 540mm.
Das könnte man dann doch schon merken, oder?
Grüße
Empella


----------



## kajetan (1. November 2010)

Ich würde sagen, auf jeden Fall wird man das merken. Könnte ein Quentchen zuviel sein. Aber probieren geht über das andere. Obwohl du ja eigentlich keinen vorher-nachher-Vergelcih hast. Aber die Kugel rollt doch schon, oder?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## empella (2. November 2010)

die Kugel rollt.....
da ich mir mit dem 18er Rahmen für 179cm unsicher war, hab ich mir noch einen 19" Rahmen bestellt.
Wer kann einen 18" Altitude 90 RSL Carbon 2010 mit Dt Swiss Carbon- Dämpfer gebrauchen? 1700 inkl. Steuersatz. 2680g (lt. Hersteller)

ICh fahre lieber mit kurzen Vorbaute und dicken Gabeln. da passt ein 19"- Rahmen einfach besser.
Die Fox Float hab ich auch schon im Visier. Der Rest (Vorderrad und Vario Sattelstütze ausgenommen) wird von meinen beiden anderen Bikes abgeschraubt.
Da bleibt übrigens eine 2000g Feile von Turner übrig. Der goldene Nitrous Rahmen wäre günstig abzugeben.

Grüße
Empella


----------



## Nussketier (2. November 2010)

Also ich fühle mich mit meinen 178cm auf 18" schon ziemlich wohl, größer dürfte er nicht sein. Aber sind ja persönliche Vorlieben.


----------



## dubtec (2. November 2010)

kajetan schrieb:


> Rahmenhöhe passt schon, auf dem nächst größeren habe ich mich schlicht nicht so wohl gefühlt, bin halt ein Sitzzwerg. Rahmenhöhe ist übrigens 19'.
> 
> Mit der Stütze passt es mal auch genau so, die gerade liegt in der Schublade. Und straight up - es fährt sich bergauf tatsächlich so, wie in der Theorie vorgesehen. Allenfalls der Vorbau könnte vielleicht einen cm kürzer.
> 
> ...


@kajetan
Du scheinst meine Ausmaße zu haben. Da ich schon lange jemand suche, der Erfahrung mit dem Altitude dabei hat, würde ich gerne zunächst mal wissen, welche Schrittlänge du hast. Wie groß bist Du sonst?

Bei mir sind's etwa 191cm Körperlänge und Schrittlänge ca. 95cm. Ergo auch ein Sitzzwerg.

Hast Du ggf. den größten Rahmen auch probiert, also 20,5"? Und welche Erfahrung hast Du damit gemacht? Auch: Welchen Sattel fährst Du, das kann ich nicht so ganz erkennen?

Kannst mir gerne per PN antworten, wenn Dir das lieber ist. Wäre auf jeden Fall dankbar für Deine Meinung / Aussagen!

Grüße


----------



## kajetan (3. November 2010)

Moin dubtec,

Ich bin 1,86 mit 93 cm Schrittlänge. Das 20.5" bin ich auch gefahren, allerdings nicht richtig im Gelände. Es war mir im Vergleich eine Idee zu lang und dadurch nicht ganz so agil wie das 19". Das hat mir auf Anhieb sofort richtig gut gefallen. Draufsetzen und wohlfühlen.

Das größere hätte ich sicher auch fahren können - die Theorie sagt müssen - , aber aus dem Bauch heraus fand ich das kleinere einfach besser. Habe auch drüber gegrübelt, weil der Rechner natürlich nicht 48er Rahmenhöhe sagt, zuletzt aber hat der Bauch obsiegt. 
Das war sicher eine knappe Entscheidung und selbst die überlange Sattelstütze ist schon an der Grenze und es sieht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, aber immer, wenn ich auf dem Rocky sitze, weiß ich, dass es die richtige war. Ich würde aber sagen, dass es für Deine Größe in 19" denn doch zu klein würde. Bei mir ist die obere Grenze vermutlich ausgereizt. Ich habe ja auch die setback-Stütze von Thomson und einen 110 mm Vorbau drauf, damit es von der Länge passt. 

Der Sattel ist ein Ritchey WCS streem mit Titanium Gestell. Man sitzt aber im Prinzip genau so wie auf einem Selle Italia SLR XP, der eigentlich mein Favorit ist. Zuerst habe ich gedacht, das ist einer, aber der Ritchey ist tatsächlich minimal anders aufgebaut.

Gruß


----------



## Zwinglianer (5. November 2010)

Neulich beim Rocky-Mountain-Testtag:

das ALTITUDE 29!






Nach kurzer Einfahrzeit war das minimal trägere Einlenkverhalten vernachlässigbar, schlechtere Beschleunigung konnte ich nicht feststellen. 

Die Vorteile waren für mich ganz klar: rollte super über Hindernisse, sehr gute Traktion, ins Rad eingebettete Sitzposition und dadurch ausgezeichete Kontrolle im Steilen.

Wäre für mich eine echte Alternative, wenn ich mir heute ein Altitude kaufen müsste. 

Kritisch wäre dann aber auch die Wahl eines Top-Laufradsatzes, der Steifigkeit UND Gewicht optimiert.


----------



## empella (7. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich sehe an allen Altis Fox- Dämpfer.
Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem im 2010er RSL verbauten DT Swiss Carbon Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-saanenland (7. November 2010)

Ich fahre einen Dt Swiss Carbon Dämpfer gute Sache wenn man das Setup gefunden hat.


Verkaufe Altitude CR 70 16.5 weiss für 2999.- Chf und ein Altitude CR 90 18 für 4299.-


----------



## swabian (7. November 2010)

Hi,

ich weiß es gibt eine Suchfunktion und es steht auch bestimmt irgendwo in den tausend Seiten, wegen der Größe, ist es möglich bei 183cm und 86cm Schrittlänge mit einem 18" klar zu kommen!
Was mich abschreckt ist das kurze Oberrohr, ansonsten fahre ich lieber kleinere Rahmen als zu große!

Danke für Antworten


----------



## neikless (7. November 2010)

das relativ kurze oberrohr resultiert ja auch der straight up geo !
ich bin 179 und fahre 18"er


----------



## swabian (7. November 2010)

bin halt hin und hergerissen, denke mal das L fährt sich mit dem Radstand dann eher wie ein LKW, Kettenstreben sind ja gleich, dann müsste ich bei 18 Zoll evtl. eine Setback Stütze fahren!
Kann bei diesem Wetter und bei uns in der Nähe keins Probe fahren, wollte mir ursprünglich ein Intense Tracer Rahmen holen, aber ich denke der Altitude ist besser für Trails ausgelegt, fürs Gröbere habe ich ja was anderes.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2010)

18" wird dir Spaß machen, passt bei 1,79m.


----------



## All-Mountain (7. November 2010)

Ich werf mal 20,5 Zoll bei 1.85 in die Diskussion. 
Hab allerdings ne 89er Schrittlänge, bin also eher ein "Sitz-Zwerg".  
Das Bike passt aber mit einem 90er Vorbau wie für mich gemacht.
Ich war auf den Trails noch nie so sicher unterwegs wie mit dem Alti. 
Hat was von "im Bike sitzen" statt "auf dem Bike sitzen".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 321Stefan (7. November 2010)

Hallo, 185 mit 19". Paßt fur mich sehr gut.

3 Leute = 4 Meinungen

Am besten Probefahren. 

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. November 2010)

1,83cm und 18", perfekte größe!


----------



## All-Mountain (8. November 2010)

Die Diskussion zeigt halt auch recht deutlich, wie unterschiedlich wir Menschen gebaut sind. Neben der Schrittlänge ist auch die Griffweite entscheidend. Dann kommt es auch darauf an ob Du eher sportlich gestreckt oder aufrecht-gemütlich am Bike sitzen willst.

Ich würde Dir jedenfalls von einem tendeziell zu kleinen Rahmen abraten. Hatte das jahrelang mit meinem 19er Old Slayer. Hab das Bike mit Setback Stütze und einer ultraheftigen Sattelüberhöhung gefahren. War damals der Meinung, dass bringt was in Punkto Wendigkeit auf den Trails. Heute weiß ich, dass das Blödsinn ist. Mit dem 20,5er-Alti mit etwas kürzeren Vorbau komme ich um Kehren, da hab ich mit dem Slayer nicht mal dran gedacht.

Trotzdem gebe ich 321Stefan recht. Probefahren ist immer noch am aussagekräftigsten. Mehr als 100 Meinungen von Forum-Usern die vermutlich andere Körpergometrien und Bike-Vorlieben haben als Du. 

Eine paar Meter um den Block zu fahren sagt schon viel aus, ob einem das Bike passt oder nicht.


----------



## neikless (8. November 2010)

alles richtig , alledings halte ich ein set-back sattelstütze am Alti für fragwürdig ...
damit wirkt man ja völlig gegen die idee der straight up geo , 
das ist dann ähnlich der modebewussten Flat-bar rider mit spacer turm unterm vorbau 

also wenn man sich unsicher ist besser probe fahren !
meins 18" 70mm Vorbau 170 Kurbel steht bereit


----------



## swabian (8. November 2010)

Hi,

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten, ich mag keine zu großen Rahmen, habe ein Helius FR in 50 Modell 06/07 und es ist mir definitiv zu groß, das Canyon Waldwegrad misst 47 und passt super, ich denke eine Probefahrt ist fast unumgänglich, wie ihr schon sagt jeder ist anders gebaut und die Rahmengeometrien fallen auch immer unterschiedlicher aus!
Die Verunsicherung liegt halt im steilen Sitzrohr, ob ich nicht zu beengt sitze!


----------



## All-Mountain (8. November 2010)

swabian schrieb:


> Die Verunsicherung liegt halt im steilen Sitzrohr, ob ich nicht zu beengt sitze!


Was wieder für den größeren 19er Rahmen spricht. Probiers aus, eventuell fühlt sich das ja beim Alti anders an als bei Deinem Helius FR.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. November 2010)

Na dann rechne doch mal, wieviel cm der Sattel nach vorne kommt wenn du den Sitzwinkel um ein Grad veränderst.
Da liegst du locker im Bereich, den du noch mit dem Sattelgestell korrigieren kannst.
Und wenn es noch mehr Winkelgrade werden, dann kannst du eine Stütze mit Offest nehmen.

Aber eine gekröpfte Stütze?
Die kann man nicht richtig versenken.


----------



## kajetan (8. November 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> alles richtig , alledings halte ich ein set-back sattelstütze am Alti für fragwürdig ...



Das ist so pauschalisiert doch auch nicht richtig. Man sitzt auf der SU-Geometry so oder so anders. Probiers doch einfach aus. Vor allem bergab ist es bei mir, da ich recht hoch sitze, viel angenehmer mit setback, ohne dass der Vorteil bergauf verloren geht. Ich sitze nach wie vor nicht hecklastig und das Teil klettert wunderbar, selbst mit der etwas längeren Gabel. Und das ist es, was die SU unterm Strich bewirken soll. Auf meinem anderen bike, ein 52er Rahmen, den ich mit 90er Vorbau fahre, geht das Vorderrad an steilen Abschnitten deutlich eher hoch, das ist Fakt.
Ich verstehe nicht, warum immer alles gleich abgewatscht wird, nur weil es von irgendwelchen trockenen Vorgaben abweicht. Wichtig ist, wie der Fahrer sich fühlt und das kann schon zu sehr weit auseinander liegenden Ergebnissen führen.


----------



## neikless (8. November 2010)

ok-do-ki wenn dich glücklich macht ... jeder so wie er sich wohl fühlt !
für mich geht dabei einfach nur die idee hinter der straight up geo flöten
bergab sitze ich eh nicht im sattel, bergab macht mir das alti auch nur spaß,
wenn der sattel ganz unten ist , da wirds dann auch wieder problematisch ...
"just my 2 cents"


----------



## kajetan (8. November 2010)

Ich glaube, wir sind doch ziemlich weit auseinander, was unsere räder betrifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (8. November 2010)

Das ist doch prima wie weit des alti´s einsatzbereich geht  !

so gehört sich das :
[ame="http://vimeo.com/10447205"]Shore Shred - Pipeline Trail on Fromme on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. November 2010)

was haltet ihr von diesem Fellwechsel?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2010)

Sieht prima aus.
Nur das Oberrohr ist noch etwas nackisch.


----------



## Catsoft (12. November 2010)

Geht schon in die richtige Richtung. Das OR ist wirklich noch zu nackkig....


----------



## peterbe (12. November 2010)

Ich finde diese ewig aufgewärmte ML-Farbgebung echt öde. Da brüllt es mir ins Ohr: früher war alles besser! So ein up-to-Date-Konzept wie das Altitude braucht auch ein modernes Styling. Alles andere ist Neo-Konservatismus. Klassische RM sind toll, aber das Altitude ist RM-Zukunft. Mut zur Farbe, Mut zum Styling. Schaut euch die RM-Prospekte der 90er an. Da hatten die Räder immer zukunftsweisende Technologie und schrille Designs.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. November 2010)

chanuk design is in der rm szene einfach zum kult geworden und ich find es schade das es wenichstens ein modell nicht gibt das dieses design hat.

@die anderen 2
werde mich heut abend nochmal ran setzen


----------



## empella (12. November 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> chanuk design is in der rm szene einfach zum kult geworden und ich find es schade das es wenichstens ein modell nicht gibt das dieses design hat.
> 
> @die anderen 2
> werde mich heut abend nochmal ran setzen



ich fand die Teamlackierung schon immer mit einer der Schönsten.

Hunter, wann kann ich Dir meinen Rahmen zum lackieren schicken?


----------



## na!To (12. November 2010)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> chanuk design is in der rm szene einfach zum kult geworden und ich find es schade das es wenichstens ein modell nicht gibt das dieses design hat.
> 
> @die anderen 2
> werde mich heut abend nochmal ran setzen


Das Blizzard hats noch


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. November 2010)

ja blizzard aber die "neuen" Modelle leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2010)

Chanuk & Rocky gehören zusammen wie Arsch & Hose


----------



## peterbe (14. November 2010)

Altitude (und zwei andere Bikes) in Bewegung - entschuldigt das Schutzblech, war heute leider nötig


----------



## empella (19. November 2010)

Jetzt wo mein Rahmen endlich da ist, hab ich mal ne blöde Frage:
Welchen Umwerfertyp brauch ich da:
Lötsockel?? oder passt jeder und man lässt nur die Schelle weg?
Down oder uppull?
Gibts irgendwas was nicht so richtig funktioniert?

Danke und Grüße

Empella


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. November 2010)

findeste alles unter bikeaction.de und dann Tech Support / Rocky Mountain


----------



## kajetan (20. November 2010)

Ab den 2009er Modellen haben die Altis keine Schelle mehr. Da kommt auch der 661 oder 771 dran.


----------



## empella (22. November 2010)

wieso kein XTR oder Sram?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obiyork (22. November 2010)

Hallo..

Sram scheidet aus, da ein entsprechender Umwerfer nicht angeboten wird! Zwar bietet sram auch einen Umwerfer mit Direktmontage an, jedoch sind die shimano und sram Umwerfer mit Direktmontage nicht kompatibel. Es liegen unterschiedliche Montageaufnahmen vor.

Als der Rahmen angeboten wurde, war das Altitude einer der Vorreiter dieser Montageart für Umwerfer. Es gab damals nur den xt-Umwerfer und slx-Umwerfer für 9fach Schaltungen. Ein xtr-Umwerfer wurde damals erst gar nicht auf den Markt gebracht.

Die neuen xtr-Umwerfer FD-981-D (3-fach) oder der FD-986-D (2-fach) (jeweils ausgelegt für 10fach Schaltungen) können jetzt natürlich auch verwendet werden, falls Du diesen Hype mitgehen willst. Der FD-981 sollte jedoch auch ohne Probleme bei 9fach Schaltungen funktionieren.

Du solltest aber vorher klären, wie viele Zähne dein großes Kettenblatt erhalten soll. Im Netz gibt es Unterschiedliche Angaben. Einige Anbieter beschreiben max. 42 Zähne andere wiederum max. 44/48 Zähne. Also am besten einen Händler fragen oder ausprobieren.

Falls Du weiterhin eine alte Schaltung, also 9fach verbauen, auf Nummer Sicherheit gehen und 3 Kettenblätter fahren willst bleiben Dir nur die angegebenen 2 Umwerfer der SLX /Xt  9fach Gruppe.

Gruß


----------



## empella (23. November 2010)

Danke das hilft.
Saublöd, dass es schon wieder 2 Standards gibt.


----------



## neikless (2. Dezember 2010)

Mitglied schrieb:


> CC, Whistler-Style


 sehr schön, ich wünschte wir hätte solche XC trails !
schaut euch das vid dazu an !
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/shore-trailbuilders-part-3-digger-2010.html


----------



## neikless (31. Dezember 2010)

... 2010 ... 2011 ...


----------



## kajetan (31. Dezember 2010)

In dem Sinne:

Guten Rutsch!


----------



## blaubaer (31. Dezember 2010)

auch nocht guten rutsch wünsch

und auf weiteres jahr mit dem Altitude


----------



## DerPinguin (19. Januar 2011)

Moin aus dem verregneten Rhurpott,

hab mal ne kurze Frage:

Wollte mir auch das Altitude zulegen (2011er Modell) und bin jetzt doch etwas verunsichert über das, was man so über Rocky Mountain liest. Gerade im New Element Thread ist das Echo ja nicht so toll.

Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Rockies, wie sieht's mit Service aus bzw. kann man das meiste nicht selbst machen?

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank


----------



## neikless (19. Januar 2011)

Hatte mit Rocky immer wenig arbeit und war bis aufs Flatline immer sehr zufrieden !
Gerade das Slayer und das Altitude waren immer sehr pflegeleicht !
Mein Altitude ist das absolut sorglos bike ! Für technisch anspruchsvolle touren und trails
ist das Altiude genau richtig , du wirst dich immer drauf verlassen können !

Pflege und Service der Parts wie Dämpfer & Fedrgabel ist wie bei jedem anderen Hersteller auch
egal ob du es selber machst oder zum Service schickst !


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Januar 2011)

Der Service von BikeAction hat etwas nachgelassen, leider.
Aber Garantiefälle werden in der Regel sauber und kulant barbeitet.


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre seit zehn Jahren Rocky und war mit der Garantieabwicklung immer sehr zufrieden. So wurde mir ein Rahmen und eine RF-Kurbel wegen banalen Lackierfehlern anstandslos getauscht. Ich denke das wird man bei den meisten Bike-Marken so nicht bekommen. 
Das mal was nicht so glücklich läuft kommt bei allen Bike-Marken vor und hat aber oft auch bei genaueren hinsehen seinen Grund.

Von den Forum Usern die im NEW Element Thread kräftig über Rocky ablästern besitzt bis jetzt KEINER ein NEW Element. Kannst Dir selbst überlegen was man darauf geben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (19. Januar 2011)

Rocky-Fahrer hier im Forum sind meist sehr konservativ, was neue RM-Modelle angeht. Grade das Altitude wurde anfangs sehr angeschossen wie jetzt das New Slayer oder das New Element.

Doch hier im Altitude-Thread gibt es eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Bike (Bis auf eine Ausnahme, aber der ist nur Testgefahren und kritisiert grundsätzlich die Abstimmungen...). 

Wenn dein Ziel spaßiges Trailsurfen mit hohem Uphill-Anteil ist, ist das Altitude die richtige Wahl. Wie immer bei Rocky solltest du die Ausstattung beim Kauf nicht zu Ernst nehmen, RM hat immer Tuningpotential, grade der Altitude-Rahmen scheint nach einer eher schlampigen Phase (SXC)  wieder von sehr guter Qualität zu sein, egal ob Alu oder Kohle. Ich fahr seit 1,5 Jahren einen  90 er Rahmen und bin nach wie vor begeistert, auch von der Stabilität und Qualität des Rahmens. (könnt ich vom SXC nicht so eindeutig sagen).

Die noch existierenden RM-Händler genießen hier auch einen guten Ruf, vor allem Kimmerle und MT-Sports.

Und wenn du experimentierfreudig bist: das Altitude gibt es auch als 29er!


----------



## neikless (19. Januar 2011)

oh ja ein 29er Alti muss ich unbedingt mal testen !
will jemand mein alti ? damit ich tauschen kann


----------



## bestmove (19. Januar 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> oh ja ein *29er *Alti muss ich unbedingt mal testen !


:kotz:


----------



## neikless (19. Januar 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Rocky-Fahrer hier im Forum sind meist sehr konservativ...



... um nicht zu sagen verkappt & verbabbt  "Die Welt ist eine Scheibe"
[ame="http://vimeo.com/10398838"]http://vimeo.com/10398838[/ame]


----------



## DerPinguin (19. Januar 2011)

Danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten. Na dann freu ich mich doch mal auf mein Bike (laut BA ca. Mitte Februar). Habe das mit dem 29" überlegt, aber ich finde die 26" er einfach schöner. Ich bin früher (bis vor ca. 10 Jahren) Rocky gefahren und war immer hochzufrieden. Das  erste Blizzard gibt's noch immer (ist von 1991).

Da ich langsam alt und fett werde (Bj 65) muss ich wieder was tun. Habe deshalb meiner Freundin ein Bike verpasst (Giant) und Ihrem Sohn genauso (Ghost). Wie es halt so ist bleibt das beste für mich.....nur eben leider noch nicht lieferbar.

Habe lange gebraucht bis ich mich entschieden habe (wobei ein Rocky sollte es schon sein), und hoffe jetzt einen guten Mix für Up- und Downhill gefunden zu haben. Versuche mich dann mal auch an den 24h von Duisburg.

Btw. wenn viele hier sagen, dass am Rocky noch reichlich Potential zum Tuning besteht, wäre ich über Tipps und Anregungen sehr dankbar. Will mir auf jeden Fall ne absenkbare Sattelstütze zulegen. Beim Rest bin ich noch völlig ideenlos.

Gruß

wad


----------



## Catsoft (20. Januar 2011)

DerPinguin schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten. Na dann freu ich mich doch mal auf mein Bike (laut BA ca. Mitte Februar). Habe das mit dem 29" überlegt, aber ich finde die 26" er einfach schöner. Ich bin früher (bis vor ca. 10 Jahren) Rocky gefahren und war immer hochzufrieden. Das  erste Blizzard gibt's noch immer (ist von 1991).
> 
> Da ich langsam alt und fett werde (Bj 65) muss ich wieder was tun. Habe deshalb meiner Freundin ein Bike verpasst (Giant) und Ihrem Sohn genauso (Ghost). Wie es halt so ist bleibt das beste für mich.....nur eben leider noch nicht lieferbar.
> 
> ...



Welches Modell?


----------



## DerPinguin (21. Januar 2011)

Moin,

ist ein Rocky Mountain Altitude 70 Model 2011.

Bin offen für Vorschläge. Vielen Dank im voraus.

mfg


wad


----------



## Catsoft (22. Januar 2011)

Moin!

Da würde ich wohl das Schaltwerk gegen XTR und die Kurbel gegen Sixc tauschen. Den LRS kann ich nicht wirklich von der Felge einordnen. Beim 70ziger wird jedes eingesparte Gramm schon ganz schön teuer.

Ich hab mir daher ein 50 geordert und will  für das gesparte Geld  aufrüsten. 

Robert


----------



## DerPinguin (22. Januar 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Da würde ich wohl das Schaltwerk gegen XTR und die Kurbel gegen Sixc tauschen. Den LRS kann ich nicht wirklich von der Felge einordnen. Beim 70ziger wird jedes eingesparte Gramm schon ganz schön teuer.
> 
> ...



Hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass das nicht so günstig wird. Hab ja aber dank Dir schon mal ne Idee. Muss mal nach der Kurbel googeln. Wann kriegst Du deins?

Gruß

wad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (22. Januar 2011)

Nadann fährt ja bald das 2. Altitude in den HBs rum. Willkommen im Club.


----------



## peterbe (22. Januar 2011)

Ach ja, ich fahr auch die SIXc-Kurbel und den dazugehörigen Lenker. Die Kurbel ist ein wenig leichter als die XTR 970, hat aber mehr Style.


----------



## DerPinguin (26. Januar 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Da würde ich wohl das Schaltwerk gegen XTR und die Kurbel gegen Sixc tauschen. Den LRS kann ich nicht wirklich von der Felge einordnen. Beim 70ziger wird jedes eingesparte Gramm schon ganz schön teuer.
> 
> ...



Welches Schaltwerk ist das ? Langer oder kurzer Werfer? Ist das ein Problem die Kurbel selber zu tauschen?

Grüße aus dem Pott

Waldi


----------



## Jako (26. Januar 2011)

guten morgen, würde mein 19" altitude abgeben.....nur den rahmen oder ausstattung nach wunsch - siehe meine fotos.....zustand wie immer top gepflegt  gruß jako


----------



## mtb-saanenland (26. Januar 2011)

Verkaufe mein Altitude 90 Custom mach mir ein Angebot und es könnte bald deins sein


----------



## neikless (26. Januar 2011)

für einen guten preis lass ich auch immer mit mir reden 



würde dann mal ein 29er testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmk (26. Januar 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> oh ja *ein 29er Alti muss ich unbedingt mal testen !*
> ...



*ich auch* 

bzw. ein niner r.i.p.9 und w.f.o. 9 auch

am trail gibts nichts besseres als ein 29er


----------



## empella (27. Januar 2011)

was ist los. 
gefallen Euch Eure Altis nicht mehr?


----------



## neikless (27. Januar 2011)

ich liebe mein alti ... trotzdem oder gerade deshalb würde ich gern
ein altitude *29er* versuchen, ist aber nur eine idee, nur für den fall wäre ich offen ...


----------



## kajetan (27. Januar 2011)

empella schrieb:


> was ist los.
> gefallen Euch Eure Altis nicht mehr?



Seuche - geht vorbei!


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2011)

Nichts über Rocky...bald hab ich mein element und meine freundin ihr alti. Berichte folgen.

quote=All-Mountain;7932269]Ich fahre seit zehn Jahren Rocky und war mit der Garantieabwicklung immer sehr zufrieden. So wurde mir ein Rahmen und eine RF-Kurbel wegen banalen Lackierfehlern anstandslos getauscht. Ich denke das wird man bei den meisten Bike-Marken so nicht bekommen. 
Das mal was nicht so glücklich läuft kommt bei allen Bike-Marken vor und hat aber oft auch bei genaueren hinsehen seinen Grund.

Von den Forum Usern die im NEW Element Thread kräftig über Rocky ablästern besitzt bis jetzt KEINER ein NEW Element. Kannst Dir selbst überlegen was man darauf geben kann.[/quote]


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Februar 2011)

Ich denke, dass der Service bei BikeAction eine Note von 2,0- 2,5 verdient.
Früher hätte ich mal eine 1,0 vergeben.

Aber im großen Ganzen ist das OK, es gibt sicherlich schlimmeres.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Februar 2011)

ändert nichts daran das zur zeit andere hersteller schönere fahrräder bauen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Februar 2011)

stimmt.
hier zum beispiel: http://rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/enduro/re1?layout=item


----------



## peterbe (4. Februar 2011)

Also das wurstige Rotwild ist bestimmt keine Schönheit!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Februar 2011)

ob das schön is, ist geschmackssache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Februar 2011)

wenns das alte slayer noch geben würde  wobei mich son schönes intense oder yeti auch sehr an macht!  aber SS2 ist erstmal nichts...


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Februar 2011)

vor allen dingen hat es einige für mich wichtige vorteile:

z. b. kann ich die sattelstütze komplett versenken (und nich nur 10cm bei "M")
Der Hinterbau ist super agil, und steht.
ich habe einen besseren service


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Februar 2011)

ob du da einen besseren service hast als wie bei rocky glaub ich nicht. kauf dirn scott wennde einen super service haben willst 







mhhhhhh... lecker


----------



## blaubaer (5. Februar 2011)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> mhhhhhh... lecker



oh ja, 
wenn doch nur nicht die Sitz`geo so zum :kotz:flach wäre ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Februar 2011)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ob du da einen besseren service hast als wie bei rocky glaub ich nicht. kauf dirn scott wennde einen super service haben willst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe schon ein Rotwild im Haus und kann den Service Rocky/ Rotwild beurteilen.

Das Yeti ist schick, aber mich stört das gebogene Sitzrohr.
Da geht der Sattel doch auch nicht richtig runter?


----------



## peterbe (5. Februar 2011)

Was heißt denn eigentlich Service vom Importeur/Hersteller? Dazwischen steht der Händler oder diskutiert ihr die falsche Abstimmung des DHX direkt mit dem Ingenieur? Mein RM Händler macht seinen Job ambitioniert. aber sind wir hier nicht im Altitude Thema?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Februar 2011)

Ein gute Service komuniziert auch direkt mit dem Endverbraucher, du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf.

Sonst bist du immer auf deinen Händler angewiesen.


----------



## peterbe (5. Februar 2011)

Ach ja, Thema Altitude: mein Neuerwerb ist eine Reverb-Stütze, weil mich an der Joplin der wenige Verstellbereich genervt hat aber vor allem, weil die Reverb ein Stütze ohne Setback ist und jetzt auch mit einer verstellbaren Stütze die Geometrie nicht verändert wird. Allerdings erwartet RS, dass man die hydraulische Ansteuerung kürzt und entlüftet, ohne eine Anleitung beizulegen.

Auf dem Trail funktioniert der an der Matchmaker angebrachte Daumenhebel intuitiver als die Joplin Verstellung. Resümee nach den ersten beiden 40km Trailtouren: lohnenswerte Investition.

Außerdem habe ich vorne jetzt seit Dezember einen 2.6 er Ardent, der auf Schnee, Matsch und Frostharten Böden fetten Grippe bietet und sehr weich und kontrolliert über die Schulter rutscht. Hat mich diesen Winter auf Spikes verzichten lassen.


----------



## peterbe (5. Februar 2011)

Lieber Rocksänger, da du hier und in diversen anderen Foren ja fast ausschließlich über Fox- Luftdämpfer kommunizierst wäre dann doch eher Fox-Racing.COM dein Ansprechpartner, oder?

Und bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen  (ich kenn es von Lupine, aber die verkaufen ja auch über Direktvertrieb) gibt es bei den Herstellern doch erst vorsichtige Versuche von direktem Consumer-Response, und das fällt auch eher unter virales Marketing. Ansonsten musst du im Bikebereich doch dann zu Nikolai wechseln, aber selbst da stimmt ja nicht die Abstimmung der Luftdämpfer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Februar 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Lieber RocksÃ¤nger, da du hier und in diversen anderen Foren ja fast ausschlieÃlich Ã¼ber Fox- LuftdÃ¤mpfer kommunizierst wÃ¤re dann doch eher Fox-Racing.COM dein Ansprechpartner, oder?
> .................



Wenn du dich etwas damit beschÃ¤ftigen wÃ¼rdest, hÃ¤ttest du sicher schon langst den Aufkleber (CustomValved) von deinem Rahmen abgepittelt.
Das ist nÃ¤mlich Standardware verbaut, nix geÃ¤ndert.

Du findest im kleinsten Rahmen die gleiche Abstimmung wie im GrÃ¶Ãten. (fÃ¼r alle Fahrergewichte gleich)
Das nenne ich Kultbike.

Ich fahre selbst seit 14 Jahren auschlieÃlich RM Fullys.
Sie verlieren ihren Reiz und techn. Vorsprung/ Inovation.
Und wenn der Service nachlÃ¤sst..............


An meinem Old Slayer war eine Schwinge verbaut, die brechen konnte (sie war es noch nicht!).
Es gab eine verstÃ¤rkte AusfÃ¼hrung.
Nach 3 Mails innerhalb 1h war eine Schwinge aus Kanada zu mir unterwegs, hat 7 Tage gedauert.
Das fand ich echt geil.

Am SXC brechen die Achsen gerne, es gibt auch VerstÃ¤rkte.
Frag mal bei BA nach.
Wenn sie nicht kaputt ist: "Was wollen Sie, es ist doch noch nix passiert- weiterfahren-"
Wenn sie kaputt ist: "Suchen sie sich ein HÃ¤ndler, bei den kÃ¶nnen sie eine kaufen."


Betrachte es mal nÃ¼chtern, wenn du beim nÃ¤chsten Mal 2.600,-â¬ fÃ¼r einen nackten Rahmen auf den Tisch legst.


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Februar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich etwas damit beschäftigen würdest, hättest du sicher schon langst den Aufkleber (CustomValved) von deinem Rahmen abgepittelt.
> Das ist nämlich Standardware verbaut, nix geändert.
> 
> Du findest im kleinsten Rahmen die gleiche Abstimmung wie im Größten. (für alle Fahrergewichte gleich)
> ...



Typisches Kundenverhalten: 
Zehn gute Erfahrungen mit einer Marke, dann ist alles in Butter. 
Einmal eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht (wobei man hinterfragen müßte warum Du beim SXC keine Schwinge auf Garantie bekommen hast...) dann ist plötzlich alles schlecht. 
Vor allem an den angeblich zu unsensiblen Luftdämpfern scheinst Du Dich besonders zu reiben. Offensichtlich sind aber 99% der Rocky-Biker mit dem Luftdämpfer-Setup von Rocky zufrieden. Rocky baut eventuell keinen Luftdämpfer für Deine Gewichtsklasse. So ist es dann halt: das Leben ist kein Ponyhof. Hier im Forum bei jeder Gelegenheit rumjammern hilft da wahrschheinlich wenig (und nervt einfach nur noch...)
Wenn bei Rocky tatsächlich alles so schlimm ist verkauf Doch endlich Deine Rockys und leg Dir ein Rotwild oder was auch immer zu. Als Kunde hast Du ja die freie Auswahl, oder.


----------



## peterbe (5. Februar 2011)

Nüchtern betrachtet haben mir die drei Jahre SXC trotz gebrochener Schwinge und von Anfang an verzogenem Hinterbau unglaublich Spaß gemacht. Nüchtern betrachtet haben mir die 15 Euro für eine neue Schwingenachse nicht weh getan. Nüchtern betrachtet sind die 2600 Euro für meinen Rahmen viel Geld. Aber grade auch der Altitude Rahmen ist Leidenschaft und nicht Vernunft. Und ganz ehrlich, dein ewiges rumgenörgelt an der falschen Dämpferabstimmung ist hier und in den anderen Foren schon Kult, obwohl es nervt - und recht hast du eh immer und in jedem Falle, auch das ist hier und beispielsweise bei den Litevillern schon Kult.

Und trotz alldem freu ich mich, wenn demnächst auch ein 29er Altitude bei mir im Keller steht. Wahrscheinlich wieder mit einer falschen Dämpferabstimmung - Custome-valved...


----------



## blaubaer (5. Februar 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> aber sind wir hier nicht im Altitude Thema?



doch eingentlich schon  

deshalb, 

hab meins mal auf vorderman gebracht, auch wenn ich noch nicht fahren darf, wenigstens ist das bike mal Ready for Saison


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Februar 2011)

sau geil 

zum yeti: bin es aufm demo day 2009 probe gefahren drauf gesessen und wohl gefühlt das teil ist einfach nur bock steif egal was man macht. sitzposition hin oder her für mich wäre es das perfekt 2. bike um mal wieder schöne fr action zu fahren. wobei ich seit wochen am überlegen bin ob ich das alti nicht auch mit 160 in der front ausstatten soll. stehen tuts ihm aufjedenfall!

zur diskusion oben:


----------



## blaubaer (6. Februar 2011)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> wobei ich seit wochen am überlegen bin ob ich das alti nicht auch mit 160 in der front ausstatten soll. stehen tuts ihm aufjedenfall!



Danke 

bei mir sind es sicher schon monate ...
aber wiso soll ich mir eine neue gabel kaufen wenn diese alte 2005er so wunderprächtig feinfühlig funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (22. Februar 2011)

Jungs,ich bräuchte da mal ne Info von euch  ...wie schwer sind denn eure Alti´s so in etwa bei 18" ?


----------



## Jako (22. Februar 2011)

...meins wog 12.0 kg .... in 19" mach doch mal die beine etwas lang, dann kannst du meinen rahmen nehmen  gruß jako


----------



## neikless (22. Februar 2011)

meins hat(te) knapp 14 Kg 
(12 ist schon sehr leicht denke um die 13 ist normal)

mach mir doch mal ein angebot


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2011)

das meiner freundin sollte am schluss um die 11kg werden. Ist in arbeit.
Bei ihr kommt ne geile next carbon von 2010 drauf,leichter sattel,leichter lenker,sattelstütze,exustar pedalen, leichte reifen und ein ultraleichter laufradsatz. MMX podium. Gut wenn man nur 50kg schwer ist. ach ja und die griffe von ritchey kommen drauf.
kommt denke ich hin mit 11kg oder vielleicht auch drunter...


----------



## Catsoft (22. Februar 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> meins hat(te) knapp 14 Kg
> (12 ist schon sehr leicht denke um die 13 ist normal)
> 
> mach mir doch mal ein angebot



Denke so zwischen 12 und 13 Kg ist realistisch. Meins wiegt mit fetten Alberts aber ansonsten rel. leichtem Aufbau 12,5 KG. Mit Variostütze wirds entsprechend etwas schwerer. Das Gewicht vom Doc ist ambitioniert und funkt nur bei leichten Persönchen oder endlosem Budget


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Februar 2011)

na ja, endlos isses nicht. Das neue ist ja schon recht leicht ab stange.
MEine gute bekommt eben eines in 15" bei 158cm grösse.
Dazu kommen die ZTR MMX/dt 240 LRS. 1000.- sfr im austausch ihre originalen. Grundpreis ist 4999.- sfr das macht dann 5999.- sfr weniger 12% macht ca 5400.- sfr in euro durch 1,3 ca.

Den rest habe ich in meinem eigenen "shop" zu hause gehabt.
Allein beim LRS werden wir ca 500g einsparen.
Sattel gegenüber dem Fizik 100g.
Lenker gegenüber easton ca 80g.
Pneus werden RORO montiert...das reicht für ihr fahrverhalten völlig aus...ca 400g natürlich notube montiert
Schnellspanner gegenüber DT swiss ca 40g
Sattelstütze gegenüber easton ca 100g
griffe ca 50g
Kurbel gegenüber XT ca ca 150g

das grundgewicht müsste glaub ich bei 12,7kg sein

Mal schauen ob wir es auf ca 11kg bringen.




Catsoft schrieb:


> Denke so zwischen 12 und 13 Kg ist realistisch. Meins wiegt mit fetten Alberts aber ansonsten rel. leichtem Aufbau 12,5 KG. Mit Variostütze wirds entsprechend etwas schwerer. Das Gewicht vom Doc ist ambitioniert und funkt nur bei leichten Persönchen oder endlosem Budget


----------



## peterbe (22. Februar 2011)

Mein 90er in XXL wiegt in der Aufbaustufe Bild 1 mit leichten Reifen, ohne verstellbare Sattelstütze und der Fox 140 11,9 kg





mit einer DT MXC 150 sind es 100g weniger, mit einer Reverb-Sattelstütze, die ich zur Zeit drauf habe, wieder 200g mehr...





mit einem kleinen Rahmen und sehr leichten Laufrädern und beispielsweise RoRos und entsprechenden Carbonteilen sollten 11kg machbar sein. Bin mal gespannt auf den Aufbau.


----------



## peterbe (22. Februar 2011)

Und mal eine allgemeine Altitude Frage: gibt es hier schon einen Altitude 29er Fahrer? Da mein Keller inzwischen fast komplett auf 29er (Vertex29SE, Stahl SSP Rigid von Niner) umgestellt ist, reizt mich das 29erSE doch sehr. Gibt es damit schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## Jako (23. Februar 2011)

das ist meins mit 12,0 kg.....jetzt kannst du zurück rechnen..... von 19" auf 15" schätze ich höchstens -200g, reifen sind je 630g auch tubless montiert -460g, griffe -50g, mein laufradsatz wog 1570g (-200g), setzt sich dein mädchen wirklich auf einen 130g sattel? jetzt brauchst Du noch eine R1 oder eine leichtere Gabel dann hast Du es geschafft. Gruß Jako


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Februar 2011)

Danke schonmal 
hmmm...ok,also 12,5Kg wären dann (für mich) sicherlich realisierbar.
Wobei das bis jetzt nur Carbon-Alti-Gewichte sind,gibts vielleicht auch noch ein paar Angaben von Alu-Fahrern?! blaubaer?

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe,geben sich die die beiden (carbon/alu) noch nichtmal was vom reinen Rahmengewicht her,oder?  



Jako schrieb:


> ...meins wog 12.0 kg .... in 19" mach doch mal die beine etwas lang, dann kannst du meinen rahmen nehmen  gruß jako



Stimmt,deins hatte sich recht angenehm gehoben ...war allerdings viel zu groß und der Vorbau viel zu lang für mich. 



neikless schrieb:


> meins hat(te) knapp 14 Kg
> (12 ist schon sehr leicht denke um die 13 ist normal)
> 
> mach mir doch mal ein angebot



Du mußt natürlich gleich wieder übertreiben 
Mal schauen...zur Zeit spukt mir auch noch das Element in der birne rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (23. Februar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> gibts vielleicht auch noch ein paar Angaben von Alu-Fahrern?! blaubaer?


 


19" in Alu je nach sattelstütze + mit 36er Talas `05 = 12.5 - 13kg


----------



## neikless (23. Februar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe,geben sich die die beiden (carbon/alu) noch nichtmal was vom reinen Rahmengewicht her,oder?



richtig , wenn ich mich richtig erinner sind es um 300g Unterschied !
werde mal nachwiegen was der carbon rahmen wiegt ist ja gerade demontiert ...

naja 14 kg ist sicher noch nicht übertrieben aber bestimmt am oberen Limit
macht aber für meine Bedürfniss Sinn, ein <12 kg Altitude würde unsere
regelmäßigen enduro touren nicht lange überleben  (so wie ich es nutze)
(duchschnittlich 45 km deutlich über 1.000 hm und anspuchsvolles gelände
trails incl.  kicker & doubles ... ) das alti ist dabei bergauf richtig zügig unterwegs, 
ist schon ein echt spaßiges trail bike und selbst das hohe 14kg gewicht gehts voll klar, 
selbst das slayer 2011 geht mit ü 15 kg noch gut bergauf ... 
schaut nicht zuviel auf die Waage ... geht fahren und findet heraus was für Euch funktioniert und hält, 
dann kann man sicher auch noch etwas hier und da tunen oder abspecken.

ohne KS Vario Stütze komm ich auch auf 13.5 kg


----------



## Catsoft (23. Februar 2011)

Moin!

Ich hab ein Alti 50 Bj. 2011 ausgebaut. Gewechselt habe ich:

Schaltwerk XT -> XTR
Kurbel RF Evolve -> RF Next
LRS auf Hope/Crest/SAPIM Race
Kranz SLX -> XT 11-34
Reifen Fat Albert 2.4 mit Latexschlauch
Lenker EA 50 -> Syntace Vector LowRider Carbon
Sattel Gobi -> SLR
Stütze EA 50 -> Kent Erikson Ti
Pedale Time ATAC XS

Macht am Ende ca. 12,5 KG. Die Ausgangsbasis ist nicht die Leichteste.

Robert


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Februar 2011)

He jako, ja meine freundin setzt sich auf sowas. Wollte am anfang auch nicht und als es ums gewicht ging hat sie sich daran gewöhnt. Sie ist schlimmer mit dem tuning als ich

Ne R1 ist verbaut und ihre laufräder wiegen so um die 1200g. Die exustar wiegen 170g
Die gabel bleibt mal so...mal schauen ob sie damit zurechtkommt.

Natürlich ist es optimistisch aber ich denke es könnte klappen. Wenn es dann 11,5 wird ist auch ok. Könnte knapp werden mit den 11kg.

In den nächsten 2 wochen sollte es soweit sein



Jako schrieb:


> das ist meins mit 12,0 kg.....jetzt kannst du zurück rechnen..... von 19" auf 15" schätze ich höchstens -200g, reifen sind je 630g auch tubless montiert -460g, griffe -50g, mein laufradsatz wog 1570g (-200g), setzt sich dein mädchen wirklich auf einen 130g sattel? jetzt brauchst Du noch eine R1 oder eine leichtere Gabel dann hast Du es geschafft. Gruß Jako


----------



## neikless (23. Februar 2011)

so nachgewogen
*Altitude Carbon Rahmen 18" incl. Fox RP-23 Dämpfer genau 3 Kg*
Rahmen o.D. also knapp über 2,7kg (hatte Rocky glaub ich auch so angegeben)


----------



## Jako (23. Februar 2011)

....ich wiege meinen 19" heute abend auch...... schon krass, mein Nomad in gr. L mit DHX 5.0 air wiegt 2900g. gruß jako


----------



## neikless (23. Februar 2011)

tja die sind bei Rocky eben auf "Nummer Sicher" gegangen ...
aber für mich passt das +10 kg Aufbau kommt man also
leicht auf die 13 kg und hat somit ein solides AM/Enduro Bike.

Klar ist es möglich an den Parts dann noch was rauszuholen
aber 2 kg oder mehr(weniger) halte ich für Unsinn in der Federwegsklasse
und dem Einsatzzweck dann lieber gleich ein 100-120mm fully (am besten 29er)
oder ein Hardtail und dann richtig leicht 
just my two cents


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Februar 2011)

kein problem für meine freundin...sie fährt sonst ein scott spark 10 von 2010. Das bike liegt im moment bei 9,3kg natürlich mit allem was drangehört. Sie wollte einfach noch eins für die gebirgsbiketouren, die wir eben auch mal unternehmen. Der fahrstil meiner freundin ist sehr moderat...bergab. Bergauf sauschnell. was sie eben bergab verliert muss sie bergauf gewinnen. Da sind 2kg mehr oder weniger schon was. Natürlich erhofft sie sich bei einigen marathons ne bessere fahr bergab mit dem alti.
Wie bei mir geht es ihr dabei auch um den monte generoso marathon im tessin. Da sind die abfahrten echt zermürbend mit einem hardtail und 100mm frontfederweg. Auch mit dem sparki hat sie da mühe gehabt.

120/120, so wie ich wollte sie nicht...gleich was grösseres. Wir werden sehen ob sie dann zufrieden ist.


----------



## neikless (23. Februar 2011)

sorry ich rede immer für mich
(je nach form 75-80kg) bzw ein Männerbike ...
für ein 50 kg Mädchen oder auch mehr geht das natürlich klar
und wird ihr sicher gut passen das alti ist selbst mit mehr kilos
noch sauschnell bergauf, Sie wird es gern haben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (23. Februar 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> 19" in Alu je nach sattelstütze + mit 36er Talas `05 = 12.5 - 13kg





Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich hab ein Alti 50 Bj. 2011 ausgebaut. ... Macht am Ende ca. 12,5 KG.
> 
> Robert



Danke,ihr habt mir damit schon ein Stück weiter geholfen.
Also 12,5Kg kristallisiert sich ja immer mehr als gut machbares Gesamtgewicht heraus.Gepaart mit 140mm find ich ist das ne ganz passable Kombi!



neikless schrieb:


> so nachgewogen
> *Altitude Carbon Rahmen 18" incl. Fox RP-23 Dämpfer genau 3 Kg*
> Rahmen o.D. also knapp über 2,7kg (hatte Rocky glaub ich auch so angegeben)



Jetzt muß ich ja direkt nochmal nachschauen wieviel der DH t.o. Rahmen mit seinen 140mm im Vergleich wiegt.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Februar 2011)

kein problem. Ich hab das schon richtig verstanden

Vielleicht werden wir ja das leichteste alti herzaubern???




neikless schrieb:


> sorry ich rede immer für mich
> (je nach form 75-80kg) bzw ein Männerbike ...
> für ein 50 kg Mädchen oder auch mehr geht das natürlich klar
> und wird ihr sicher gut passen das alti ist selbst mit mehr kilos
> noch sauschnell bergauf, Sie wird es gern haben !


----------



## All-Mountain (24. Februar 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Danke schonmal
> hmmm...ok,also 12,5Kg wären dann (für mich) sicherlich realisierbar.
> Wobei das bis jetzt nur Carbon-Alti-Gewichte sind,gibts vielleicht auch noch ein paar Angaben von Alu-Fahrern...



Mein Alu-Altitude 70 20,5" wiegt 12,6 Kg
Abweichend von der Serie hab ich folgende Teile dran:
- Mavic Crossmax ST LRS
- Fat Albert 2,25 Double Defense Reifen mit Schwalbe SV13 Schläuchen
- Selle Italia SLR XC Sattel
- XO 9fach Schaltwerk, Ritzel und Drehgriffe
- Formula THE ONE Bremsen
- Shimano XTR All-Mountain PD-M985 Pedale
- Race face Good'n'Evil-Grips

Für mich die perfekte Ausstattung. Gewichtsoptimiert, aber man kann mit dem Bike noch bedenkenlos in jeden Trail abbiegen. Das Bike hat so 2010 einen Alpencross, eine Woche Finale Ligure und zwei Gardaseeurlaube ohne irgendeinen Defekt ausgehalten.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2011)

also jungs...surprise...
Waren heute im laden meines kolleges und ladenbesitzers. Haben das bike meiner freundin an die wage gehängt und waren alle überrascht wie leicht es ist. Bis jetzt ausgetauscht: kurbel, sattel, pedalen

Es kommt noch: LRS, lenker, vorbau und sattelstütze, eventuell andere reifen.

Das teil ist aus alu...es gibt es nicht mehr in carbon!!!!

So wies hier steht 11,84kg

Wenn so weitergeht könnte noch die 11kg geknackt werden. 11kg sind also möglich und das ohne abstriche bei der tauglichkeit zu machen. Jetzt für meine freundin mit 50kg gesehen.





freut euch auf den endausbau


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2011)

ist da noch was mit Sattel versenken?
Wie groß ist der Rahmen?


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2011)

das ist der haken daran. Werden eine für die rennen haben ohne abzusenken und eine dann für touren die absenkbar ist. 
Bei 15" grösse hat man die probleme öfters. Bei ihrem scott spark kann sie die stütze auch nich ganz versenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (25. Februar 2011)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Mein Alu-Altitude 70 20,5" wiegt 12,6 Kg
> Abweichend von der Serie hab ich folgende Teile dran:
> - Mavic Crossmax ST LRS
> - Fat Albert 2,25 Double Defense Reifen mit Schwalbe SV13 Schläuchen
> ...



Thx 

... das stimmt,bei den Teilen (u.a. SLR,Crossmax ST,XO usw.) weiß ich auch aus eigener Erfahrung das man absolut keine Bedenken haben muß.



onkel_doc schrieb:


> So wies hier steht 11,84kg
> 
> Wenn so weitergeht könnte noch die 11kg geknackt werden.



Echt schön der ´11er ohne das Bäuchlein ...und das Gewicht 


Ach verdammt ...


----------



## blaubaer (26. Februar 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> freut euch auf den endausbau



nö, es ist ja nicht meins   



Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ach verdammt ...



Dass ist nichts für uns  dieses lightweight gebastle bei unserem gewicht...


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Februar 2011)

das ist der vorteil bei 50kg gewicht. Da kann man alles ein bischen leichter machen ohne abstriche an der performence


----------



## Nussketier (27. Februar 2011)

Mein 2009er 50 in 18" hat 13,8kg laut Personenwaage.
Abweichend von der Serie:
KS i900, MZ 44 rc3, ardent v+h, Selle Xlr, Syncros Vorbau.

Diesen Sommer kümmere ich mich um den LRS.


----------



## DerPinguin (27. Februar 2011)

Moin moin,

so aus dem Skiurlaub zurück. Weiss jemand ob die 2011 Modelle nun lieferbar sind? Will jetzt unbedingt fahren!!

Gruß

wad


----------



## bestmove (27. Februar 2011)

Jede Menge


----------



## DerPinguin (27. Februar 2011)

bestmove schrieb:


> Jede Menge



Allerdings erheblich über dem deutschen VK.


----------



## Catsoft (27. Februar 2011)

DerPinguin schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> so aus dem Skiurlaub zurück. Weiss jemand ob die 2011 Modelle nun lieferbar sind? Will jetzt unbedingt fahren!!
> 
> ...



Moin!

Die Lieferbarkeit schein ein echtes Problem zu sein. Ich hab meins im letzten Jahr bestellt und sollte es jetzt erst im April bekommen. Markus hat sich dann dafür eingesetzt, dass ich eins aus der Lieferung für Messen usw. bekomme. Jetzt hab ich eins  Der Rest für 2011 ist wohl auch schon verkauft....

Robert


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. Februar 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> .....Der Rest für 2011 ist wohl auch schon verkauft....
> 
> Robert



genau deshalb warte ich bis es nächstes Jahr dann wieder eine Carbonvariante gibt.....


----------



## Catsoft (27. Februar 2011)

Die "olle" Carbonkiste gibts bei jensonusa zum Spotpreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (28. Februar 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Dass ist nichts für uns  dieses lightweight gebastle bei unserem gewicht...



Für mich leider auch nicht wirklich
Das diese blöden Muskelmassen auch so schwer sein müssen

Bei um die 90 kg muss man halt den besten Kompromiß finden zwischen Haltbarkeit und Leichtbau. 

Wie man das Bike einsetzt ist natürlich auch relevant und mein Alti ist nun halt mal mein Bike fürs Grobe.


----------



## j-lux (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Ich hätte da mal eine kurze Frage an die Expertenrunde.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie stark das Rahmengewicht innerhalb der Altitude Reihe 2010 oder 2011 variiert?
Dass das RSL Carbon deutlich weniger wiegt ist mir klar aber wie siehts aus mit dem Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem 10er und dem 50er oder 70er usw...gibt es überhaupt einen Unterschied beim Gewicht oder gar bei der Verarbeitungsqualität?

Danke & Gruß

j-lux


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Februar 2011)

Die Rahmen an sich, mal abgesehen von der Lackierung, sind völlig identisch. 30, 50 oder 70 bezieht sich auch die Wertigkeit der Ausstattung.


----------



## j-lux (1. März 2011)

danke für die schnelle Antwort...ich habs geahnt...wisst ihr zufällig auch wie es zwischen den 2010er und 2011er Modellen aussieht? 
Lohnt sich der Aufpreis fürs neue Modell?


----------



## All-Mountain (1. März 2011)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass zwischen 2010 und 2011 gewichtsmäßig was entscheidendes passiert ist. Ansonsten hätte es sicherlich die eine oder andere Marketing Aussage von Rocky dazu gegeben.

Allerdings gibt es schon einen Unterscheid zwischen den Jahrgängen:
2010 - mit Bauch
2011 - ohne Bauch


----------



## Soulbrother (2. März 2011)

Hab mich letztendlich fürs Alti und erst mal gegen den Slayer entschieden und bin schon sehr gespannt was die Waage am Ende anzeigen wird ...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. März 2011)

geil 

hatte das Alti mal für einige Tage zum "Testride".....


----------



## neikless (3. März 2011)

@ souly - chic wird dir sicher gut passen das alti, super trailbike !


----------



## gmk (3. März 2011)

Jako schrieb:


> ....ich wiege meinen 19" heute abend auch...... schon krass, mein *Nomad* in gr. *L mit DHX 5.0 air wiegt 2900g.* gruß jako



wirklich?
so leicht 

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (3. März 2011)

naja 100g ne Scheibe Wurst beim Metzger weniger 

... voll das Alti-Rudel da oben !


----------



## Jako (3. März 2011)

gmk schrieb:


> wirklich?
> so leicht  lg



ja, wirklich..... und das in 19" und mit dhx statt rp23.... und mit 1,5" steuerrohr..... und mit 160mm federweg.... und mit rahmenschutz an unterrohr, sitz- und kettenstrebe.... und mit abschmierbaren achsen am vpp hinterbau..... und mit ISCG05 aufnahme für kettenführung.....  gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (3. März 2011)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> geil
> 
> hatte das Alti mal für einige Tage zum "Testride".....



OK...das Alti ist also dem Anschein nach ein echtes "Senior-Bike"  ...prima,dann passt das ja!



neikless schrieb:


> @ souly - chic wird dir sicher gut passen das alti, super trailbike !



Ich denke auch das meine Hoffnungen und Erwartungen erfüllt werden.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. März 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> OK...das Alti ist also dem Anschein nach ein echtes "Senior-Bike"  ...prima,dann passt das ja!



uffbasse gell ?!!!


----------



## Catsoft (3. März 2011)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass zwischen 2010 und 2011 gewichtsmäßig was entscheidendes passiert ist. Ansonsten hätte es sicherlich die eine oder andere Marketing Aussage von Rocky dazu gegeben.
> 
> Allerdings gibt es schon einen Unterscheid zwischen den Jahrgängen:
> 2010 - mit Bauch
> 2011 - ohne Bauch



Das 2011er hat einen (Semi-)integrierten Steuersatz. Leitungsclips für eine verstellbare Sattelstütze ist auch erst beim 11er angeschweißt.


----------



## Soulbrother (5. März 2011)

Hier auch nochmal...

*Aus dem NSMB Forum:*

Rocky Mountain Altitude, in a shredable configuration.























Rocky Altitude Frame. Large, *with re-positioned shock mount*. Gives a 13 1/8" high bb and a 66.5-67 ht angle (cant'really trust those iPhones)

Fox 36 Van w. Kashima and RC4. Full coil baby.
XX drivetrain and brakes
XTR crankset with 34T ring and E-13 LG1
Stan's 355s laced with DT Revolutions on Hope Pro2s
Maxxis SuperTacky 2.35 minions (singleply, wirebead)
Race Face Next carbon post w. Ti WTB Deva and Hope QR
CrankBro Iodine SL headset, Truvativ 60mm Stylo stem
Truvativ Noir WC carbon bar with 1/2" extensions on each side.
ODI Crosstrainers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (5. März 2011)

(dein) bester post seit langem ! 
besser geht kaum ... perfekter shred aufbau !!!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. März 2011)

ob das die aufnahme lange mit macht... hat aber trotzdem was.

immer dies carbon junkies


----------



## .nOx (6. März 2011)

Gibt es hier eventuell jemanden der sein Alu Altitude Rahmen in Größe 18" irgendwann mal abgeben möchte?


----------



## Nussketier (7. März 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Die "olle" Carbonkiste gibts bei jensonusa zum Spotpreis.



Die schicken doch aber laut Homepage keine Rockies nach D.

@.nox: Ich vielleicht im Sommer.


----------



## Catsoft (7. März 2011)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Die schicken doch aber laut Homepage keine Rockies nach D.



Aber nach Florida


----------



## empella (7. März 2011)

.nOx schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eventuell jemanden der sein Alu Altitude Rahmen in Größe 18" irgendwann mal abgeben möchte?



Ginge auch ein neuer Carbonrahmen für VB 1500?


----------



## Soulbrother (7. März 2011)

Aufbau läuft...





















...momentan sind es schon 6,98Kg


----------



## blaubaer (7. März 2011)

wer braucht schon Lenker und Vorbau  

ansonsten wie immer


----------



## Nussketier (7. März 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Aber nach Florida



Was es alles gibt...Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? Was nehmen die denn an Versand für einen Rahmen?


----------



## DerPinguin (8. März 2011)

Wenn Du Dich bei Borderlinx registrtrierst https://www.borderlinx.com/m/ zahlst Du nur für den Versand und keine jährliche Gebühr. Du hast dann eine Adresse in UK und eine in USA.

Habe so diverse iPhones bestellt, geht gut.

Gruß

Pinguin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (8. März 2011)

DerPinguin schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich bei Borderlinx registrtrierst https://www.borderlinx.com/m/ zahlst Du nur für den Versand und keine jährliche Gebühr. Du hast dann eine Adresse in UK und eine in USA.
> 
> Habe so diverse iPhones bestellt, geht gut.
> 
> ...



Umgeht man da nicht ein klein wenig geltende Gesetze? Stichwort Einfuhrzölle...


----------



## DerPinguin (9. März 2011)

Hat mit dem Zoll nix zu tun, der wird aus USA trotzdem fällig. UK ist ja EU, daher egal.


----------



## Soulbrother (9. März 2011)

*...aktuell 10,52Kg*


----------



## RattleHead (9. März 2011)

@SB: Looks damn good!


----------



## Jako (10. März 2011)

....die schwarzen laufräder kommen sehr gut  ....ich wäre aber richtig böse geblieben und hätte eine schwarze kurbel mit team-kb verbaut. gruß jako


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. März 2011)

Jako schrieb:


> ....die schwarzen laufräder kommen sehr gut  ....ich wäre aber richtig böse geblieben und hätte eine schwarze kurbel mit team-kb verbaut. gruß jako



100 pro, schwarze turbine mit roten Kettenblattschreuben !!! genial


----------



## neikless (10. März 2011)

very nice ... das große KB sieht aber echt kotig aus !
bei einem neu-aufbau hätte ich zu 10fach turbine gegriffen (26/39-12-36)
es gleibt spannend !


----------



## Jendo (10. März 2011)

Warum keine EC90 Stütze? Ich finde dieses abgstütze RaceFace Dingens nicht sonderlich schön.


----------



## Jako (10. März 2011)

....der souly mischt da nicht, vorbau, lenker und stütze müssen schon von der selben firma kommen - hat er ja auch recht  gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (10. März 2011)

Sieht bis jetzt sehr *guad* (auf vielfachen Wunsch einer einzelnen Person geändert) aus. Die Crossmax ST mit den älteren dezenten Decals finde ich viel schöner als die Aktuellen.

Mit der Kurbel bin ich mir auch nicht schlüssig. Mal abwarten was als Schaltwerk/Umwerfer drankommt.


----------



## Jako (10. März 2011)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Sieht bis jetzt sehr lecker aus......



wer bei uns dahoam "lecker" sogt, der bekommt a watschn....


----------



## All-Mountain (10. März 2011)

Jako schrieb:


> wer bei uns dahoam "lecker" sogt, der bekommt a watschn....


Ich darf das, da ich eigentlich aus Fragn komm

Aber wennst moanst...


----------



## peterbe (10. März 2011)

Sehr schöner Aufbau bis jetzt, vor allem die Gabel! Ich selber fande meine 150mm Fox 36 im SXC smother als die 160mm, der Schaft der 150mm war leider zu kurz für das Steuerrohr meines Altis.

Allerdings finde ich die blanke Dreifachkurbel nicht pasend. Eine SIXC mit 34/36/Bash wäre passender oder eine Turbine (hat die eigentlich schon jemand und kann was über sie sagen?)


----------



## empella (10. März 2011)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Was es alles gibt...Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? Was nehmen die denn an Versand für einen Rahmen?



in der Bucht.com vertreibt ein Großhändler 2010er C90 Rahmen. Bei Versteigerung bekommt man die Teile um die 1000.Dann kommen noch knapp 200 Versand und wenn der Zoll das Packerl aufmacht ca 200 Steuer drauf.
Ich hab so einen. Alles ohne Probleme gelaufen.

Grüße
Empella


----------



## Soulbrother (10. März 2011)

Jako schrieb:


> ....die schwarzen laufräder kommen sehr gut  ....ich wäre aber richtig böse geblieben und hätte eine schwarze kurbel mit team-kb verbaut. gruß jako



Ich könnte mir auch in den Ar... beißen,vor ein paar Wochen habe ich erst meinen TeamRing Satz verbimmelt weil ich dachte das ich ihn eh nicht mehr benötige.
Einen schwarzen Satz Atlas AM hab ich auch noch hier rumliegen,nur leider in 175mm.Ich find die Silbernen aber gar nicht so schlecht,muß man halt am Ende sehen,wenn alles dran ist.Allerdings so ganz schwarz hat natürlich auch was. 



Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> 100 pro, schwarze turbine mit roten Kettenblattschreuben !!! genial



Wenn das Alti meinen Erwartungen entspricht,dann werden sicher im Laufe der Saison noch diverse updates erfolgen, gut möglich das da auch Turbine Kurbeln dazugehören werden  



neikless schrieb:


> very nice ... das große KB sieht aber echt kotig aus !
> bei einem neu-aufbau hätte ich zu 10fach turbine gegriffen (26/39-12-36)
> es gleibt spannend !



Ist ja kein Neuaufbau,lediglich Vorbau und Umwerfer sind neu,ansonsten ist alles Resteverwertung .

Das große Evolve KB finde ich allerdings schon noch besser als den großen ganz silbernen RaceRing...zudem ist es auch noch 10g leichter 

Wie ich ja schonmal erwähnt hatte,kann ich mir gut vorstellen ab Herbst auf 1x10 mit Kefü umzusteigen.



Jendo schrieb:


> Warum keine EC90 Stütze? Ich finde dieses abgstütze RaceFace Dingens nicht sonderlich schön.



Ich wollte zur Abwechslung mal wieder so einen Standard-Rocky-RF-Aufbau ...hatte ich schon lang nicht mehr.
Auf die Stütze muß allerdings ein Sattel mit flacherem Gestell,da geb ich dir Recht.Entweder kommt ein ganz weißer oder ein ganz schwarzer SLR,sind beide ebenfalls vorhanden und sparen auch nochmal ein paar Gramm gegenüber dem SDG.



Jako schrieb:


> ....der souly mischt da nicht, vorbau, lenker und stütze müssen schon von der selben firma kommen - hat er ja auch recht  gruß jako


So siehts aus  ...schon schlimm genug das ich da beim DH t.o. einen Kompromiss eingehen mußte,aber das könnte sich zum Glück bald ändern.



All-Mountain schrieb:


> Sieht bis jetzt sehr *guad* (auf vielfachen Wunsch einer einzelnen Person geändert) aus. Die Crossmax ST mit den älteren dezenten Decals finde ich viel schöner als die Aktuellen.
> 
> Mit der Kurbel bin ich mir auch nicht schlüssig. Mal abwarten was als Schaltwerk/Umwerfer drankommt.



Geht mir mit dem LRS genauso,die Neueren mit den zugekritzelten Felgen sind ja echt fürchterlich.

Bei der Schaltung bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher,letztendlich entscheidet das Gewicht.


peterbe schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Aufbau bis jetzt, vor allem die Gabel! Ich selber fande meine 150mm Fox 36 im SXC smother als die 160mm, der Schaft der 150mm war leider zu kurz für das Steuerrohr meines Altis.
> 
> Allerdings finde ich die blanke Dreifachkurbel nicht pasend. Eine SIXC mit 34/36/Bash wäre passender oder eine Turbine (hat die eigentlich schon jemand und kann was über sie sagen?)



Turbine ist nicht ausgeschlossen 



THX ALL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (10. März 2011)

1x10 + kefü = echt geil !


----------



## Nussketier (11. März 2011)

empella schrieb:


> in der Bucht.com vertreibt ein Großhändler 2010er C90 Rahmen. Bei Versteigerung bekommt man die Teile um die 1000.Dann kommen noch knapp 200 Versand und wenn der Zoll das Packerl aufmacht ca 200 Steuer drauf.
> Ich hab so einen. Alles ohne Probleme gelaufen.
> 
> Grüße
> Empella



Mit oder ohne myus.com oder so einen "Adressenhändler"?


----------



## empella (12. März 2011)

der Shop heißt Rocky Mountain Cyclery


----------



## Soulbrother (12. März 2011)

Shimano vs. SRAM


----------



## blaubaer (13. März 2011)

Sram, ganz klar !!

das alte Shimano würd ev. noch am Retro Rocky Mountain DH t.o. ein gutes bild machen 
* 
*


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Sram, ganz klar !!
> 
> das alte Shimano würd ev. noch am Retro Rocky Mountain DH t.o. ein gutes bild machen
> *
> *



Drehgriffe am Trail?
Nein danke!


----------



## All-Mountain (13. März 2011)

Ganz klar die XO. Das Silber passt zur Kurbel und das Carbon (auch wenn es nur lakiert ist) passt zum Rahmen. Außerdem funktionieren die Teile exorbitant gut.

Generell würde sich aber eine schwarze Kurbel auch sehr gut an dem Bike machen.


----------



## bestmove (13. März 2011)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Generell würde sich aber eine schwarze Kurbel auch sehr gut an dem Bike machen.



Bin auch dafür, gerade jetzt nach dem Tod von Race Face trägt man schwarz


----------



## Soulbrother (13. März 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Sram, ganz klar !!
> 
> das alte Shimano würd ev. noch am Retro Rocky Mountain DH t.o. ein gutes bild machen
> *
> *


 ...2 Dolle,ein Gedanke  ... bin momentan dabei meine beiden oldies wieder mit mehr oldschool parts zu bestücken.Am Pipeline ist zum Beispiel seit gestern eine alte 4-Kolben XT dran,an das DH t.o. wird vermutlich auch noch eine kommen und ja auch das alte XTR.




RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Drehgriffe am Trail?
> Nein danke!



Das ist absolut kein Problem.Probiers mal aus 




All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ganz klar die XO. Das Silber passt zur Kurbel und das Carbon (auch wenn es nur lakiert ist) passt zum Rahmen. Außerdem funktionieren die Teile exorbitant gut.


Richtig, die bleibt auch dran,allerdings tausche ich das "lackierte" Schaltwerk mit dem XO vom Pipeline aus.Dann passts bei beiden perfekt ... auch altersmäßig.


> Generell würde sich aber eine schwarze Kurbel auch sehr gut an dem Bike machen.





bestmove schrieb:


> Bin auch dafür, gerade jetzt nach dem Tod von Race Face trägt man schwarz



Ich steck euch später mal ne schwarze Atlas drauf und mach euch ein Foto 


*edit:*

von heute mittag:





und der aktuelle Stand 1x mit silberner Atlas...




und wie versprochen auch 1x mir schwarzer Atlas...




und ausgetauschtem XO Schaltwerk,alt gegen neu 
 ...momentan 12,32Kg!Verdammt,ich werde die angepeilten 12,5Kg überschreiten


----------



## Jako (14. März 2011)

.....ok, dann eben nur team-kettenblätter mitbringen.... gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (14. März 2011)

hin und hergerissen wird man hier  

die silberne Atlas passt zum Schaltwerk 

aber so eine schwarze kurbel und dann ev. noch schwarze Kettenblätter würde dem Altitude schon etwas von Stealth-Bomber ergeben...


----------



## Jako (14. März 2011)

....ich würde es mit 36er und atlas-bash fahren.... meine next sl mit atlas-bash am nomad gefällt mir hammermäßig  gruß jako


----------



## neikless (14. März 2011)

mir gefällt die schwarze atlas auch besser ! wenn keine turbine, kauf dir lieber schnell noch eine 
schaltwerk wäre mir eigentlich egal solange es gut funzt aber drehgriffen gehn mal gar nicht ... !
sagte ja schon das ein vernünftiger aufbau um (+- 0.5) 13 kg wiegen sollte.

kann mir gut 1x10 vorstellen aber je nach dem was du vor hast ist für trail touren sicher auch 2x10 sinnvoll
natürlich auch 9-fach ... 3kb brauchts eigentlich nicht mehr !


----------



## All-Mountain (14. März 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> und wie versprochen auch 1x mir schwarzer Atlas...


Gefällt mir so am besten. So hast Du das Silber vom Schaltwerk mit drin und durch die schwarzen Kurbelarme passt es besser zum Rahmen und den anderen Komponenten.



Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...momentan 12,32Kg!Verdammt,ich werde die angepeilten 12,5Kg überschreiten


Darum hab ich eine DEUS am Alti Eine Atlas hätte ich nämlich noch im Keller liegen gehabt.


----------



## empella (14. März 2011)

So, jetzt hab ich endlich mal Zeit gehabt das Teil zusammen zu schrauben. Es hat alles soweit alles gut geklappt. Sogar der XTR- Umwerfer hat entgegen der Empfehlungen gepasst. Der Muddy Mary war trotz Zweifel nach dem 2ten mal aufpumpen mit der ZTR Flow- Felge und notubes Tubekess - Kit dicht.
Und, ihr werdet es vermuten, ich war begeistert.
Das Gewicht (12,9kg) ist trotz 36er Gabel, MM und versenkbarer Sattelstützte niedrieger als beim meinem Old Slayer.
Dafür geht das Bike besser bergauf und hat mich in den Abfahrten in eine andere Liga versetzt. Unglaublich was durch die Reifen/Gabelkombi mit Steckachse und dem Carbonrahmen für Reserven frei werden. 
Jetzt muss hinten nur noch ein dickerer Schlappen rein, dann isses perfekt.
Der Big Betty vom Slayer hat leider nicht reingepasst.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. März 2011)

oh wow Axel.....voll geil 
aber war ja eigentlich auch klar


----------



## Soulbrother (14. März 2011)

@empella
bei der Stütze/Gabel noch gutes Gewicht 




Jako schrieb:


> .....ok, dann eben nur team-kettenblätter mitbringen.... gruß jako





blaubaer schrieb:


> hin und hergerissen wird man hier
> die silberne Atlas passt zum Schaltwerk
> aber so eine schwarze kurbel und dann ev. noch schwarze Kettenblätter würde dem Altitude schon etwas von Stealth-Bomber ergeben...



Ja ja,das ist alles nicht so einfach...wenn mans doppelt nimmt! 
Aber die schwarze Atlas diente ja nur der Ansicht und fällt eh raus: 175mm! 



Jako schrieb:


> ....ich würde es mit 36er und atlas-bash fahren.... meine next sl mit atlas-bash am nomad gefällt mir hammermäßig  gruß jako


Sobald ich von den Waldautobahnen runter und auch wieder Anstiege hoch und über Singletrails ballern kann,wird das Große ganz gewiss durch einen Bash ersetzt ...hab mir vorhin schon einen schönen lightweight  mitgebracht 



neikless schrieb:


> mir gefällt die schwarze atlas auch besser ! wenn keine turbine, kauf dir lieber schnell noch eine
> schaltwerk wäre mir eigentlich egal solange es gut funzt aber drehgriffen gehn mal gar nicht ... !
> sagte ja schon das ein vernünftiger aufbau um (+- 0.5) 13 kg wiegen sollte.
> 
> ...



Für mich macht es keinen Unterschied ob shifter oder trigger,liegt wahrscheinlich daran das ich GripShift´s seit der ersten Generation (1992) und schon immer fahre, u.a. auch schon am reinen DH-bike.

Was gewichtsmäßig richtig reinhaut ist die alte 36 Talas mit über 2,4Kg.
Mit der 32 die du drin hattest wären die 12,5Kg sogar am Ende noch locker unterboten 

Mit der 10-fach Entscheidung werde ich mir noch Zeit lassen bis es soweit ist,vermutlich Spätsommer/Herbst 



All-Mountain schrieb:


> Darum hab ich eine DEUS am Alti Eine Atlas hätte ich nämlich noch im Keller liegen gehabt.



Die Deus verwindet sich leider spürbar bei mir,nach der Erfahrung hab ich sie ganz schnell meiner Mum ans Element geschraubt 
Da wäre für mich eher eine XTR angesagt.



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> oh wow Axel.....voll geil
> aber war ja eigentlich auch klar


thx,bin auch schon sehr auf auf deinen Slayer gespannt


----------



## neikless (14. März 2011)

die 2,4 kg welche die Gabel reinhaut, holst du schon wieder
,mit dem fummeligen LRS und dem komischen gas´griff, rein 

kommt da noch ein dämpfer rein ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2011)

Nicht persönlich nehmen:
Aber Sattel oben und Drehgriffe gehen doch garnicht auf dem Trail
Das ist vielleicht was für die Waldautobahn, aber da fährst auch besser mit nem Hollandrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (14. März 2011)

Nee das jetzt nicht,aber dafür mit ohne bash!


----------



## ma.schino (15. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ... aber da fährst auch besser mit nem Hollandrad.



Ist doch perfekt - sieht doch auch aus wie eins


----------



## blaubaer (16. März 2011)

heute hing mein Altitude an der neu zugelegten ParkTool Waage 

14.14kg 



ich glaub ich schlacht das ding aus, das Slayer ist nur gerade 800g schwerer


----------



## neikless (16. März 2011)

Altitude und Slayer sind beides tolle bikes !
Um beide zu behalten finde ich aber (für mich) 
sind die zwei brüder zu nah zusammen, da ist eins zuviel 
ich habe mich nach zwei sehr schönen Jahren Altitude für 
den großen bösen bruder (slayer 2011) entschieden, bin hoch zufrieden damit,
kann aber auch jeden verstehen, der auf dem Alti platz ninnt !


----------



## Sw!tch (16. März 2011)

Hättest du es mal nicht gewogen...jetzt ist es unfahrbar!


----------



## Soulbrother (16. März 2011)

Ich war vorhin noch schnell ne Runde proberollen am Rhein,natürlich in Richtung Holland  ...trails geht ja eh gar nicht,mit Gripshift und so ner Stütze...wie auch immer,es ist ein tolles Hollandrad 



blaubaer schrieb:


> heute hing mein Altitude an der neu zugelegten ParkTool Waage
> 
> 14.14kg
> 
> ...



ahaaa,jetzt passts!Ich wunder mich schon die ganze Zeit wieso Deins leichter ist als Meins 

Die ParkTool Waage ist echt ein garstiges Teil...die zeigt bei mir auch immer mehr an als die kleine Fischwaage   ...13,1Kg aber spätestens zum Wochenende hin steht vorne die 12.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (17. März 2011)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Hättest du es mal nicht gewogen...jetzt ist es unfahrbar!


 
 



Soulbrother schrieb:


> ahaaa,jetzt passts!Ich wunder mich schon die ganze Zeit wieso Deins leichter ist als Meins
> 
> Die ParkTool Waage ist echt ein garstiges Teil...die zeigt bei mir auch immer mehr an als die kleine Fischwaage


 
naja, die 13kg waren damals noch mit Fox 32er und ohne Gravity Dropper und seither hab ich nicht mehr nachgerechnet  

aber immerhin liegt das Slayer unter dem was ich errechnet hab


----------



## neikless (17. März 2011)

kann diese Gewichtshascherei immer weniger verstehen ...
ob jetzt die 12 o. 13 vom dem Komma steht, bringt doch eh nix !
mein Slayer ist gut ein Kilo schwere als mein Altitude (hatte) und bergauf
bin ich damit nicht langsamer, nicht bis kaum spürbar, eigentlich kaum ein unterschied,
dafür aber noch spaßiger und deutlich besser/sicherer/schneller bergab.
Klar sollte man etwas aufs Gewicht achten aber dieses lächerliche Grammzählen ist doch echt kleinlich
Hand aufs Herz, am Ende des Tages zählt der Spaß den man hatte
 und nicht die Stellen vor/hinter dem Komma an der Waage , oder ?!


----------



## Jendo (17. März 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> kann diese Gewichtshascherei immer weniger verstehen ...
> ob jetzt die 12 o. 13 vom dem Komma steht, bringt doch eh nix !
> mein Slayer ist gut ein Kilo schwere als mein Altitude (hatte) und bergauf
> bin ich damit nicht langsamer, nicht bis kaum spürbar, eigentlich kaum ein unterschied,
> ...



Richtig!


----------



## All-Mountain (17. März 2011)

Bei 2.500-3.000 Hm-Etappen, wie es bei mir am AX schon mal vorkommt, merkt man ein Kilo hin oder her schon deutlich. Darum schaue ich schon auf das Gewicht. 

Bei einem Bike wie dem Alti darf aber natürlich auch der Fahrspaß nicht zu kurz kommen. Deshalb ist es bei mir der bestmögliche Kompromiß zwischen Fahrspaß, Gewicht und Haltbarkeit geworden: Alti70-Aufbau.

Kommt m. E. immer darauf an wie man das Bike einsetzt. Wenn es hauptsächlich zum schredden gedacht ist, ist das Gewicht natürlich weniger interessant.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2011)

Auch wenn ich beim AX 15kg hochtreten muss, bergab bin ich froh darüber.
Nach mehren AX am Slayer möchte ich nicht mehr mit weniger los.


----------



## All-Mountain (17. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich beim AX 15kg hochtreten muss, bergab bin ich froh darüber.
> Nach mehren AX am Slayer möchte ich nicht mehr mit weniger los.



War klar. Gäääääähhn


----------



## neikless (17. März 2011)

@ all-mtn
gebe ich dir Recht, ich sagte ja auch man sollte schon ein Auge auf das Gewicht haben !
Mann sollte es nur nicht zu kleinlich sehen. bis 2.000 Hm hab ich mit dem Ü15kg Slayer
keine Probleme zur not mit ohne Variostütze bin ich dann auch U15kg 
ein reines XC bike darf und sollte natürlich leichter sein !


----------



## All-Mountain (17. März 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> @ all-mtn
> gebe ich dir Recht, ich sagte ja auch man sollte schon ein Auge auf das Gewicht haben !
> Mann sollte es nur nicht zu kleinlich sehen. bis 2.000 Hm hab ich mit dem Ü15kg Slayer
> keine Probleme zur not mit ohne Variostütze bin ich dann auch U15kg
> ein reines XC bike darf und sollte natürlich leichter sein !



Das meinte ich mit " bestmögliche Kompromiß zwischen Fahrspaß, Gewicht und Haltbarkeit".

Bei meinem Element schaue ich natürlich mehr auf's Gewicht, aber auch das Bike muss noch voll alpentauglich und einigermaßen pannensicher sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2011)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> War klar. Gäääääähhn



Schon klar, dir fehlt der Vergleich?


----------



## Gunsenumer (19. März 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> 13,1Kg aber spätestens zum Wochenende hin steht vorne die 12.


 
XL,alles Gute zum B-day! 

Wenn ich nachher vorbeikomme will ich es an der Waage mit unter 13Kg sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (19. März 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !


----------



## Soulbrother (19. März 2011)

Danke!


So,habe fertig...





Ich bin so heiß drauf es auf dem trail zu testen,ich glaub ich werde morgen mal probieren inwieweit das Knie schon wieder belastbar ist.


----------



## Masira (20. März 2011)

schönes altitude!

mal für den interessierten enduristi, der immer auf der suche nach neuem ist:
wie muss ich mir die geometrie und den hinterbau des altitude vorstellen?
fahre aktuell ein pitch, da ist eher lang, flach und potenter hinterbau angesagt, mini-dhler sozusagen. kann das altitude da mithalten oder ist der hinterbau doch eher was für touren etc.? 
will keine bikeparks damit rocken, nicht falsch verstehen, aber ein potenter hinterbau wre schon nett. (degressiv oder progressiv?)

einfach mal paar infos wären nett, lacht mcih schon sehr an so ein carbon altitude


----------



## All-Mountain (20. März 2011)

@Soulbrother
Ist schön geworden Dein Alti Die 36er Gabel passt optisch irgendwie ganz gut zu den wuchtigen Carbonrohren.
Nur die Kurbel würde ich mal bei Gelegenheit tauschen

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Purzltag


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. März 2011)

He souly,
werde so fit wie dein Bike damit du es endlich nutzen kannst.
Dir gute Besserung!


----------



## Soulbrother (20. März 2011)

Vielen Dank Jungs


----------



## Fabeymer (20. März 2011)

Da schließe ich mich auch noch an! Wie immer ein sehr schickes Bike, alles Gute zum Geburtstag und toi toi toi, dass die Gesundheit wieder eine standesgemäße Nutzung des Fuhrparks zulässt!


----------



## Soulbrother (20. März 2011)

Dank dir  
Heute lief es schonmal erstaunlich gut,sowohl mit dem Knie als auch mit dem Bike  ...und das Beste: endlich wieder biken in shorts !!!


----------



## peterbe (24. März 2011)

Mit Erschrecken habe ich festgestellt, dass nicht nur ich den Winter über Speck angesetzt habe, sondern auch mein Altitude





Die Winter-Grip-Ardents in 2.6 und 2.25, die Flat-Mallets und die Reverb haben das Gewicht zusammen um satte 1,3 kg auf aktuelle 13,25 hochgetrieben. Aber ich glaube, auf meiner nächsten Deister-Tour werden sich die Kilos auszahlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (24. März 2011)

Für ein Altitude gefällt es mir ausgesprochen gut!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. März 2011)

So, wie versprochen das neue meiner freundin. ISt doch echt gut geworden. So wie es hier steht 11,1kg gewogen und nicht gelogen.

Nächste woche kommen noch ein neuer lenker easton m lite ea 90,leichtere griffe von ritchey und ein leichter vorbau von KCNC.

Die pneus werden mal gefahren aber dann mit RoRo 2,25 ausgetauscht.
Bei 50kg und 158cm grösse und einen moderaten fahrstil absolut gut fahrbar für sie.

Sollte dann am schluss unter 11kg werden.
Ach ja und der spacerturm wird dann noch angepasst, wenn wir wissen wie hoch der lenker sein muss.

Natürlich hier noch bilder mit artgerechter haltung...









location=Weissenstein solothurn CH


----------



## mzone (24. März 2011)

Die Carbon Version finde ich wirklich sehr schön.


----------



## onkel_doc (24. März 2011)

also das meiner freundin ist alu...die neuen gibt es nicht mehr in carbon...


----------



## Daniel12 (4. April 2011)

moin!

klinke mich mal wieder ein nach längerer (Rocky) Abstinenz 

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Altitude aufzubauen. hätt auch gerne das neue Slayer aber hätte es halt auch gerne leicht(er).

und aktuell bietet ja jemand (einer von Euch?) das Altitude 90 Rahmenkit für bezahlbares Geld im Bikemarkt an.

was könnt Ihr mir zum Rad/Rahmen bzgl. Tauglichkeit bergab, Gewicht und bisschen uphil sagen? geht es deutlich schlechter als das Slayer runter, deutlich besser hoch?

zur Info, ich fahre eher abwärts-orientiert, habe aber in letzter Zeit wieder besseren Zugang zur davor liegenden Auffahrt bekommen, hab ich nett ausgedrückt, oder? 

also, ich trampel ganz gerne längere Touren und lasse es bergrunter ordentlich laufen. 
hatte vorher das Slayer SXC, hab es abgegeben weil es recht schwer war und mehr auf runter als rauf ausgelegt war, jetzt suche ich etwas ausgewogeneres.

danke für Euren Input, wollte nicht einfach irgendwelche Test aus den Bikemags lesen.


----------



## rockymo (4. April 2011)

Hat einer von Euch eine Ahnung, wie das Altitude 70 auf dem Zweitmarkt gehandelt wird? Hab einen nagelneuen 19er Rahmen und stehe nun vor der schwierigen Frage, ob ich mich davon trennen, oder aber es aufbauen soll. 
Für den Aufbau (X9 oder X0, Crossmax, Fox RL etc) müsste ich sicher 2,5-3k auf den Tisch legen, da frage ich mich lohnt sich das?
hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (4. April 2011)

naja, ich stehe ja aktuell auf der anderen Seite der Linie und kann Dir sagen, dass aktuell im Bikemarkt ein 90Â´er Rahmen neu fÃ¼r 1150â¬ drin ist. kÃ¶nntest daraus Deinen erzielbaren Preis ableiten...


----------



## neikless (4. April 2011)

Daniel das Alti macht richtig aufgebaut bergab schon einiges mit
natürlich nicht ganz auf dem niveau des slayers 
das slayer geht dafür fast so gut bergauf ...
schwierige frage mein alti hatte im robusten aufbau knapp 14 kg (sinnvoll auch um 13 kg möglich)



mein jetztiges slayer hat 15,3 kg ( um 14 kg sollten auch möglich sein)



das slayer hat bergab wenig grenzen


----------



## Daniel12 (4. April 2011)

ja verdammt, jetzt hast Du mir (nicht) geholfen ))

auf den Bildern sehen sie sich sehr Ã¤hnlich...

so wie Dein Alti wÃ¼rde meins wahrscheinlich auch aussehen, mit weisser Gabel und so...

hatte mir gedacht Alti 90 Carbon in schwarz, dazu im Bikemarkt passen RS Revelation Blackbox mit Carbon Krone und Schaft, XO Carbon Kurbel, den Rest mal sehen, LRS mit roten Naben und roter Lenker...

Slayer kÃ¶nnte ich kriegen als 50Â´er fÃ¼r 3000â¬*neu vom HÃ¤ndler, ist das schÃ¶ne grau mit den silbernen RF Teilen, auch geil, was nehmen???

ahhh, ich will doch nur fahren.  scherz, wer die Wahl hat hat die Qual.

noch weitere Meinungen???


----------



## Daniel12 (4. April 2011)

sag mir doch bitte noch wie groß die Rahmen auf den Bildern sind und wie groß Du bist? die Sattelstützen sehen sehr weit rausgezogen aus...


----------



## neikless (4. April 2011)

18" 179cm


----------



## Daniel12 (4. April 2011)

hey genau wie ich! kann mich also an Deinen Maßen orientieren.

hattest Du 18" Rahmen?

edit: hast Du ja geschrieben, also genau passend!


----------



## neikless (4. April 2011)

... für die Frage wird Dortmund jetzt doch nicht Meister


----------



## Daniel12 (4. April 2011)

doch! ))))


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. April 2011)

äh wo sind eigentlich die mainzer?  ...ja ich verbeuge mich... stuttgarter sin zur zeit au nicht die besten, mit gomez kann alles nur noch besser werden


----------



## Soulbrother (8. April 2011)

So,jetzt mit 2x9 und wieder ein paar Gramm leichter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (8. April 2011)

auch chic wobei mir die silbene fast besser gefällt ... 
nur das große KB sieht schieße daran aus
stell doch mal den Umwerfer ein 

mal sehen wie und wann 1 x 10 kommt


----------



## Soulbrother (8. April 2011)

Ganz ehrlich...ich muß mich an das Schwarz auch erst noch gewöhnen.

Umwerfer sitzt schon ganz unten! 

Kommt definitiv,irgendwann...hab jetzt auch ne ziemlich geile Komi im Auge mit der ich weiterhin Drehgriff und 9-fach Kurbel/Kette fahren kann,zudem auch  noch richtig leicht.
Ich denke es wird 1x10 werden.


----------



## Jako (8. April 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird 1x10 werden.


 ......hey souly, dann können wir ja nie zusammen richtig berge fahren.....  am bike sieht die schwarze bestimmt besser aus....  gruß jako


----------



## bk2l3f (11. April 2011)

Hier ist mal meines (aufgenommen gestern bei herrlichsten Wetter):

Altitude 70 2009


----------



## empella (11. April 2011)

bk2l3f schrieb:


> Hier ist mal meines (aufgenommen gestern bei herrlichsten Wetter):
> 
> Altitude 70 2009


 wow, echt gelungen.
hast Du es selber zusammengestellt?


----------



## bk2l3f (12. April 2011)

Nein, ist von der Stange...


----------



## Soulbrother (12. April 2011)

Schöne Rahmenfarbe!




Jako schrieb:


> ......hey souly, dann können wir ja nie zusammen richtig berge fahren.....  am bike sieht die schwarze bestimmt besser aus....  gruß jako



Mal abwarten,vorm Urlaub passiert da wahrscheinlich noch nichts bzgl. 10fach


----------



## empella (15. April 2011)

Hi,

ich hab mir nen FOx- Dämpfer gekauft mit dem ich den DT Carbon Daämpfer an meine 90er Alti wechseln will. jetzt bräucht ich noch die richtigen Einbaubuchsen. Weiss von Euch jemand zufällig die Buchsenbreiten?

Grüße
Empella


----------



## flyingmachine (15. April 2011)

Hallo,

schau mal hier auf Seite 28 (weiß allerdings nicht, ob sich bei den 2011er Modellen etwas geändert hat): http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/2010_Technisches_Handbuch.pdf

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## empella (15. April 2011)

Danke, ich habe ein 2010er.
Grüße
Empella


----------



## stefan RMB81 (19. April 2011)

Hallo, 
ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Altitude 50 RSL. 
Bin sehr zufrieden damit, habe allerdings das Problem, daß mein Hinterbau beim Einfedern knirschende, oder qiuetschende Geräusche von sich gibt. 

Hat jemand von euch dieses Problem auch schonmal gehabt und kann mir eventuell ein paar Tips geben, woran es liegt und wie ich es beheben kann? 

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Mühe!!!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## neikless (19. April 2011)

demontieren, sauber machen, schmieren (fetten) zusammenbauen
wenn das nicht hilft ... neue lager und auch dann gut fett rein !

bei mir hat mal die verschraubung/drehpunkt über dem schaltwerk geknarrzt als es neu war ... lösung siehe oben !


----------



## mitjascha (24. April 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> demontieren, sauber machen, schmieren (fetten) zusammenbauen
> wenn das nicht hilft ... neue lager und auch dann gut fett rein !
> 
> bei mir hat mal die verschraubung/drehpunkt über dem schaltwerk geknarrzt als es neu war ... lösung siehe oben !


was nimmt man da für schmiermittel am besten?


----------



## neikless (24. April 2011)

ich nehm flugzeugfett  oder Lagerfett


----------



## stefan RMB81 (27. April 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> demontieren, sauber machen, schmieren (fetten) zusammenbauen
> wenn das nicht hilft ... neue lager und auch dann gut fett rein !
> 
> bei mir hat mal die verschraubung/drehpunkt über dem schaltwerk geknarrzt als es neu war ... lösung siehe oben !



Danke für deine Antwort.
Am Wochenende habe ich dann mal die Lager ausgebaut, allerdings leider ohne Besserung - das quietschen war immernoch da. 

Ich habe aber den Fehler trotzdem später noch gefunden:
Die Lager sind alle in Ordnung. Das Problem ist die Bremsleitung an der letzten Führung am Hinterbau. Sobald ich die Leitung aus der Halterung rausnehme, ist der Hinterbau ruhig. Habe das ganze jetzt mit einem Kabelbinder zusätzlich befestigt und es funktioniert wieder. 

So ein Mist, hätte mir die ganze Arbeit sparen können.

Aber nochmals vielen Dank!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (27. April 2011)

um die arbeit ist es sicher nicht schade, gut mal gemacht zu haben !!!

eine HR bremse ist völlig überbewertet, für den fall das du sie doch drin
lassen willst wirst du mit deiner schrauber routine sicher eine lösung finden


----------



## gmk (29. April 2011)

*wer verkauft eigentlich gerade sein altitude 70 in rot auf ebay ?*
http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-A...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item231038271b

schade, würde gern aus Ö mitbieten


----------



## Catsoft (6. Mai 2011)

Moin!

Wer noch einen Rahmen such, sollte mal in den Bikemarkt schauen 

Robert


----------



## 2o83 (15. Mai 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Wer noch einen Rahmen such, sollte mal in den Bikemarkt schauen
> 
> Robert



Das sieht jetzt so aus:










und fährt sich echt gut! 

Cheers!


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Mai 2011)

Super!


----------



## zet1 (18. Mai 2011)

endlich auch mal jemand der eine ETA-Bomber dranhat 
is das noch eine 150er Z1 oder?

freu mich schon auf mein Altitude 29 SE 2011 wie es sich faehrt, mein Shop soll es demnaechst bekommen endlich


----------



## 2o83 (18. Mai 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> endlich auch mal jemand der eine ETA-Bomber dranhat
> is das noch eine 150er Z1 oder?



Z1 ja, aber eine 2005er SL Doppio RC2 usw, also keine mit ETA, hab ich nie gebraucht sowas. Fährt sich so auch gut, sogar bergauf geht, eine ganz neue Erfahrung! 

Cheers!


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Mai 2011)

Worüber ich mich bei Andern immer amüsiert habe ist mir jetzt selbst passiert: Meine Freundin hat sich das gleiche Bike wie ich gekauft


----------



## Jendo (22. Mai 2011)

Schaut aber gut aus!


----------



## zet1 (23. Mai 2011)

... und das auf der Strandpromenade... hoffentlich nicht der gegebene Einzatzzweck 

Hat jemand aktuelle selbst gewogene Gewichtsdaten von einem Altitude 2011 Rahmen mit Daempfer bitte? Ich ueberlege bei meiner Freundin einen Umstieg vom Tracer auf ein Altitude naemlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Mai 2011)

dann guck mal schnell chainreaction, da wird derzeit einiges an rockys verschleudert


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Mai 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> ... und das auf der Strandpromenade... hoffentlich nicht der gegebene Einzatzzweck ...



Die "Strandpromende" ist an den Münchner Isartrails
Das ist DER Einsatzzweck schlechthin
Nach der Isar-Tour sahen die zwei Altis leider nicht mehr so schön sauber aus...


----------



## All-Mountain (23. Mai 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> Ich ueberlege bei meiner Freundin einen Umstieg vom Tracer auf ein Altitude naemlich...



Der Hammer ist der 2010er Alti-Carbon-Rahmen fÃ¼r 1082,- â¬
CR-Suche "Altitude"


----------



## Bugatti (23. Mai 2011)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Der Hammer ist der 2010er Alti-Carbon-Rahmen für 1082,- 
> CR-Suche "Altitude"



Der kommt hoffentlich heute schon an. 
Fährt jemand von euch den DT SWISS XR Carbon Dämpfer im Altitude? Da wird der Fox RP 23 oder DHX Air wahrscheinlich deutlich besser sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Mai 2011)

Der DT ist allgemein eine Krücke.


----------



## neikless (23. Mai 2011)

der DHX air ist um Welten besser als der holzige RP23
der lohnt sich nur wenn für xc style knüppelhart und HT feeling gewünscht wird 

DT Federelemente haben mich noch nie gejuckt


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Mai 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> der DHX air ist um Welten besser als der holzige RP23.......



Sag das nicht so laut, sonst droht dir auch die Steinigung.

(Schickt den RP zu Push und lass ihm ein großes Face und neue Shims verpassen, dann habt ihr "CustomValved", der Aufkleber dazu ist ja schon Rahmen)


----------



## 2o83 (23. Mai 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> der DHX air ist um Welten besser als der holzige RP23



Das stimmt. Suche ja auch eine Ablösung für meinen RP2.

Update:






Cheers!


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Mai 2011)

Der DHX dürfte im Newslayer tatsächlich besser gehen als der RP.
Allerdings hat ein passender RP meist mehr Performance als ein DHX Air. (Konstruktionsbedingt)

Ich habe im SXC jetzt einiges an Luft ausprobiert.
Ab heute Abend geht es mit Coil weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (23. Mai 2011)

... habe noch einen fox DHX air 4.0 als ersatz für mein slayer (200/57)
allerdings bleib ich da wohl beim coil wäre also gegen gebot anzugeben


----------



## RattleHead (23. Mai 2011)

Hatte in slayer sxc ein roco air. Super, coil feeling, bottomless, light.


----------



## peterbe (23. Mai 2011)

Man sollte natürlich die Kirche im Dorf lassen und nicht auch hier im Altitude den Dämpfer-Glaubenskrieg anfangen. Das Altitude rennt super mit dem RP23, das reicht für alles, was AM genannt wird. Wenns leicht sein soll, kann man durchaus einen Carbon-DT sauber abstimmen, wer das derbe mag, findet in einer Stahl-Feder sein Glück. Denn das Altitude ist von der Dämpferanlenkung nicht so eine Diva wie das SXC. Also, probier es aus, da hast du dir auf jeden Fall einen Traumrahmen geschossen.
Wenn du noch eine Gabel suchst, schau dir mal den Aufbauthread von Soulbrother. Ich würde in mein 90er inzwischen auch eine 36er Fox einbauen, um das Potenzial des Altitudes auszukosten.
Grüße


----------



## 2o83 (23. Mai 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wenn du noch eine Gabel suchst, schau dir mal den Aufbauthread von Soulbrother. Ich würde in mein 90er inzwischen auch eine 36er Fox einbauen, um das Potenzial des Altitudes auszukosten.
> Grüße



Ist ja eine alte 36, sprich 150mm Gabel. Hab ich bei mir auch drin (Z1 SL), kann aber nicht sagen wie es sich mit 140mm fährt, ich wollt nur unbedingt wieder eine 20mm Steckachse und da ich die eh noch hatte bot sich das an. Fährt sich so aber richtig gut!

Cheers!


----------



## peterbe (23. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube, eine Fox 36 mit 160mm wird von der Einbauhöhe nicht mehr gehen.
Ich hatte zuerst eine Talas 140mm, die war mit nicht steif genug, außerdem hatte ich zu oft Bodenkontakt mit den Pedalen. Jetzt habe ich eine Dt exm150, die ist schon toll, aber das Rad macht immer Spaß auf mehr, da kommen die 32er Standrohre manchmal schon an ihre Grenzen.


----------



## empella (24. Mai 2011)

Ich habe eine Fox Talas 36 160 verbaut. 
Das Teil fährt sich Bergab super und Bergauf sehe ich auch keine Probleme.
Grüße
Empella


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (24. Mai 2011)

empella schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Fox Talas 36 160 verbaut.
> Empella



Klingt interessant. Kannst du davon mal ein Bild von der Seite hochladen? Interessiert mich wie das aussieht! 

Cheers!


----------



## peterbe (26. Mai 2011)

Altitude geht 29


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Mai 2011)

Einfach nur GEIL!!!
Geiles Bike (nur der Lenker wäre mir etwas zu breit...), kreativer, witziger  Bericht und tolle Bilder.
Die 29er-Idee wird mir immer symphatischer


----------



## empella (26. Mai 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Klingt interessant. Kannst du davon mal ein Bild von der Seite hochladen? Interessiert mich wie das aussieht!
> 
> Cheers!



schau doch mal den Beitrag 907 an. da ist ein Bild dabei.
Is leider nicht von hoher Qualität.
Ich werd in nächster Zeit mal eins mit einer guten Camera machen
Grüße
Empella


----------



## j-lux (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe endlich auch mein Altitude bekommen *freu* und bin grad noch mit dem Auf- bzw Umbau beschäftigt. 
Kann mir hier jemand sagen wo ihr euren "Love the Ride" Kettenstrebenschutz herhabt? Scheint leider überall vergriffen zu sein


----------



## 2o83 (27. Mai 2011)

Momentan in Deutschland wohl gar nicht mehr, stand auch schon in einem anderen Thema mal drin. MT-Sports etc haben auch keine mehr.
Also muss ich auf meinen achten und pflegen! 

Cheers!


----------



## RMB-Rider (27. Mai 2011)

Ich suche seit ein paar Tagen und habe alle erdenklichen Händler abgegrast!

Nix zu bekommen!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Mai 2011)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Der Hammer ist der 2010er Alti-Carbon-Rahmen für 1082,- 
> CR-Suche "Altitude"


 
wo ?


----------



## Bugatti (28. Mai 2011)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> wo ?



der hier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=44701

Leider wurden nach ein paar Tagen wieder alle Aktionspreise deutlich erhöht. Der Altitude 90 Rahmen kostet jetzt wieder 1300 mehr als letzte Woche.


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Mai 2011)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Worüber ich mich bei Andern immer amüsiert habe ist mir jetzt selbst passiert: Meine Freundin hat sich das gleiche Bike wie ich gekauft



...wenn MEINE nicht so in ihr SXC verliebt wäre,hätte ich ihr auch schon längst ein Alti organisiert.Aber keine Chance.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Allerdings hat ein ... RP ... mehr Performance als ein DHX Air. (Konstruktionsbedingt)


Völlig richtig!



RattleHead schrieb:


> Hatte ... ein roco air. Super, coil feeling, bottomless, light.


So siehts aus!



peterbe schrieb:


> Man sollte natürlich die Kirche im Dorf lassen und nicht auch hier im Altitude den Dämpfer-Glaubenskrieg anfangen. Das Altitude rennt super mit dem RP23, das reicht für alles, was AM genannt wird. ... Denn das Altitude ist von der Dämpferanlenkung nicht so eine Diva wie das SXC.


Auch richtig!


*Sooo,mal wieder paar updates bei mir:*

1.Update: 10spd

9-fach SRAM TWISTER durch neue Indexierung auf 10-fach modifiziert unter Beibehaltung des alten 9-fach XO Schaltwerks...





2.Update: 10spd

9-fach XTR wird ersetzt durch RECON 10-fach Kassette 11-36 (Alu gehärtet 160g),fahrbar mit 9-fach Ketten,wodurch ebenfalls 9-fach Kurbel/Blätter beibehalten werden können und man somit nach wie vor und je nach Wunsch 1,2 oder 3x10 fahren kann...





Update: Fahrwerk

RP wird ersetzt durch TST-R,na Logo was auch sonst ...




In Verbindung mit der 55 ATA micro (125-165mm) ist mein Alti ein ganz neues Trailbike mit gerade mal 12,65 Kg 




CC-Kefü kommt noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (29. Mai 2011)

sauber souly, und mal wieder ganz treu - fahrwerk von einer firma - sehr gute wahl  gruß jako
p.s. ich würde den dämpfer glaube ich anders rum rein bauen.... hast du probiert?


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Mai 2011)

Geht nur so!  ...passt dafür aber so perfekt in die Unterrohröffnung als wäre er dafür gemacht,wie reingegossen,alle Enstellungen sind aber noch erreichbar


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Mai 2011)

Dämpfer ist so OK.
Weniger ungefederte Masse & ggf. bessere Schmierung für den Trennkolben!


----------



## Jako (29. Mai 2011)

komm mir beim dämpfereinbau nicht wegen ungefederter masse oder tiefen schwerpunkt.... das ist an den haaren herbei gezogen.... da geht es wenn dann um erreichbarkeit der einstellungen oder optik..... das ist meine meinung! gruß jako


----------



## peterbe (30. Mai 2011)

Lass doch dem Herrn Rockyrider sein absolutes und unumstößliches Fachwissen über alles, was mit Dämpfern und Federn zu tun hat. Einst predigte es die Kirche der Dämpferkammernverkleinerung, jetzt huldigt er der Stahlfeder-Bibel und morgen ist Rocky eh *******, weil er dann ein an ein Hirsch-Fahhrad glaubt oder zu den Liteville-Jüngern gehört. Und wir sind immer noch ungläubige Altitude-Treiber. Ich freu mich derweil an Soulis tollen Umbauten! Altitude rockt!


----------



## neikless (30. Mai 2011)

souly so oder so ähnlich  ?!


----------



## All-Mountain (30. Mai 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Lass doch dem Herrn Rockyrider sein absolutes und unumstößliches Fachwissen über alles, was mit Dämpfern und Federn zu tun hat. Einst predigte es die Kirche der Dämpferkammernverkleinerung, jetzt huldigt er der Stahlfeder-Bibel und morgen ist Rocky eh *******, weil er dann ein an ein Hirsch-Fahhrad glaubt oder zu den Liteville-Jüngern gehört. Und wir sind immer noch ungläubige Altitude-Treiber. Ich freu mich derweil an Soulis tollen Umbauten! Altitude rockt!



Für solche User wurden Ignor-Listen erfunden...


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Mai 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> souly so oder so ähnlich  ?!



Die *1.x *ja,ich will sie aber als BB-mount.


----------



## kajetan (30. Mai 2011)

Mal so als Frage: Ist hier jemand dabei, der den direkten Vergleich zu einem Liteville 301 hat oder hatte? 

Gibt es gar jemand, der von einem 301 auf ein Alti gewechselt ist? 

Interessiert mich, da mir ein LV 301 schon seit langem im Kopf herumspukt. 

Nicht, dass ich das Alti nicht ausgesprochen super finde. Bislang das beste Fully, das ich gefahren bin. 

Aber bitte nur konkrete Erfahrungen, kein bashing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (30. Mai 2011)

kajetan schrieb:


> Mal so als Frage: Ist hier jemand dabei, der den direkten Vergleich zu einem Liteville 301 hat oder hatte?
> 
> Gibt es gar jemand, der von einem 301 auf ein Alti gewechselt ist?
> 
> ...



Die Oberrohrlänge des Liteville ist deutlich länger. Ich hätte eine Größe kleiner nehmen müssen um mich einigermaßen wohlzufühlen, was einen exorbitant hohen Sattelauszug zur Folge gehabt hätte.

Technisch fand ich das Liteville mit seiner variablen Geometrie top, gefühlt war es für mich bei der Probefahrt eine Streckbank.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2011)

Bin das 301 in allen hebelwegen probegefahren, auch das Alti.

301 mit 120mm ist OK
301 mit 140mm ist die Grenze für den alten DT 212 mit nur 50mm Hub
301 mit 160mm ist ein Witz.

Die Ausnutzung des Federweges ist kaum möglich.
Das liest man auch zwischen den Zeilen der Tests.

Das 301 Handling geht bis 140mm in Ordnung (wendig), bei 160mm wirkt es stelzig.

Bei der Liteville Trailtropphy habe ich einige verbeulte Unterrohre gesehen.
Der Preis für das geringe Gewicht.
Das Sattelstützenmaß von 34,9mm mag ich nicht weil es zuwenig Stützen gibt dafür.
Den Steuersatz muss man übrigens von LV dazu kaufen, es passt nur der.

Das Alti empfand ich von der Geo als ausgewogen.
Den Hinterbau halte ich für überdämpft, zumindest für Leute bis 75kg.
Aber das wäre heilbar weil der Dämpfer 57mm Hub hat und genug Platz für alternative Dämpfer.

Unterm Strich würde ich das Alti nehmen.


----------



## neikless (30. Mai 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Die *1.x *ja,ich will sie aber als BB-mount.



ich bleib erst mal bei 1 x IX 
ach ja bb weil das plastik bike hat ja kein iscg 
zum glück hat man da bei meinem trekking bike weiter gedacht 
 29er

find die lösung mit dem direct mount aber echt gut kannst ja immer noch
eine führung/rolle unter das BB lager klemmen ...


----------



## kajetan (31. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Meinungen.

Dachte eigentlich, hier tummeln sich mehr, die schon mal verglichen haben. Gäbe es in meinem Kaff einen LV-Händler, hätte ich es sicher schon mal getan. So ist es etwas umständlich, aber irgendwann werde ich es tun müssen, sonst sterbe ich dumm. Und wer will das schon.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2011)

aus welcher gegend bist du?

Da LV nur Rahmenkits mit unterschiedlichen Federwegen verkauft, wird eine aussagekräftige Probefahrt sicher schwer.


----------



## kajetan (31. Mai 2011)

Komme aus Göttingen. 

Wenn man sich die 301er im LV-Unterforum so anschaut, dann ähneln sie sich doch recht stark im Aufbau, fast wie Serie. 90 % sind schwarz und haben eine Fox + XT-Ausstattung. Da ist mein Alti im momentanen Zustand im Grunde schon ein Einzelaufbau, da nur noch Schaltung + Dämpfer original sind. 

Mich würde ein 301 mit 140 mm interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2011)

Aus der Gegend weiß ich keine Möglich zur Probefahrt.
Du hast schon ein Alti und willst jetzt zum 301 wechseln?


----------



## kajetan (31. Mai 2011)

Ja, ich habe ein Alti, aber ich will nicht zwingend wechseln, sondern mich würde interessieren, ob sich das lohnte. Wenn es sich lohnte, würde ich die Anschaffung eines 301 in Erwägung ziehen. Es müsste halt besser sein. Deswegen müßte das Alti aber nicht unbedingt gehen, sondern das canyon spectral, das noch bei mir im Keller hängt und in der Beliebtheit vom Alti klar abgehängt worden ist. Im Moment ist es erst mal noch vor allem große Neugier.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2011)

Ja, das ist wohl so eine Liteville Krankheit.

Nimm dir mal die Testberichte und lies die nüchtern.
Die Ausstattung lässt du außer acht.

Sinngemäß bekommst du dann einen leichten & teuren Rahmen, mit ordentlicher Geo bis 140mm und einem knapp durchschnitlichem Hinterbau.

Ich würde mir kein 2. 140mm Bike kaufen


----------



## zet1 (6. Juni 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> 9-fach XTR wird ersetzt durch RECON 10-fach Kassette 11-36 (Alu gehärtet 160g),



gib mir bescheid wie du mit der Recon Kassette zufrieden bist, ich hab mir die auch geholt, aber noch keine zeit, bzw WIllen gefunden, sie endlich umzumontieren.

wie haltbar sind die denn wirkoich? ich meine ich bin kein krafttreter, sondern eher ein kurbler... denke da sollte es eine saison wohl halten oder sogar mehr...?


----------



## Catsoft (10. Juni 2011)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Der Hammer ist der 2010er Alti-Carbon-Rahmen für 1082,- 
> CR-Suche "Altitude"



Wenn´s den nochmal zu dem Preis gibt.....


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Juni 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> gib mir bescheid wie du mit der Recon Kassette zufrieden bist, ich hab mir die auch geholt, aber noch keine zeit, bzw WIllen gefunden, sie endlich umzumontieren.
> 
> wie haltbar sind die denn wirkoich? ich meine ich bin kein krafttreter, sondern eher ein kurbler... denke da sollte es eine saison wohl halten oder sogar mehr...?



... dafür ist es noch zu früh,aber nach dem nächsten Urlaub wird es sich zeigen.
Da ich je nach Lust und Laune 3 Trailbikes nutze ist der Verschleiß natürlich entsprechend geringer in meinem Fall!

*MRP 1.x*




+57g...werden aber in Kürze vom neuen Lenker wieder locker kompensiert


----------



## zet1 (16. Juni 2011)

wo bitte fahrst du mit dem altitude carbon mit nur einem 36z vorne? hast du hinten eine 11-42 kassette drauf? oder faehrst du selten bergauf...? 

ich hab mal eine 32 solo vorn probiert mit 34 hinten, das kannste vergessen bei unseren bergen hier...

vor allem die rolle unten finde ich wichtiger als die fuehrung oben, die mMn umsonst ist


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Juni 2011)

Der Aufbau dient rein der Nutzung auf heimische Trails/Mittelgebirge ... das 36er lag ungenutzt herum,kann gut sein das es noch durch ein 34er ersetzt wird.

Nur unten eine Rolle macht keinen Sinn wenn dir die Kette oben abspringt.
Solange sie von oben geführt ist kann gar nix passieren...es sei denn du kurbelst immer rückwärts beim Fahren


----------



## zet1 (16. Juni 2011)

aber der kettenzug ist ja oben groesser und unten macht die rolle ja wegen dem kettenschlagen mehr sinn schonmal, und bringt mehr ruhe rein.. klar abspringen tut sie wenn dann nur oben,  aber oben ist mir noch nie ein kette runter und ich bin zum teil kein kind von traurigkeit auf den trails


----------



## 2o83 (16. Juni 2011)

Weiß jemand wo ich eine Abdeckung für die Umwerfer-Befestigung her bekomme? Sieht sehr unschön aus so ohne. Oder doch selber bauen?

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (19. Juni 2011)

Da mir das 29er Altitude besser passt, gibt es jetzt hier ein 26er Carbon in 20,5'. Komplett oder als Rahmen


----------



## Catsoft (19. Juni 2011)

Und wer noch einen etwas kleineren Rahmen sucht: Meine Freundin verkauft ihren ca. 300 KM bewegten 2010er Altitude 50 (Weiss-Blau) Rahmen 18", inkl. Race Face Steuersatz und Innenlager, SLX Umwerfer fÃ¼r â¬ 800,--


Grund: Ich hab meinen verkauft, nu will sie auch nicht mehr :-(

Bilder folgen!

Robert


----------



## zet1 (20. Juni 2011)

Bitte damit in den Bikemarkt und nicht hier


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Juni 2011)

Und wieder einen Schritt weiter in Richtung Perfektion (für mich!) 
... 725er Plastik ersetzt 685er Alu, -50g 





Spacertürmchen wird demnächst noch reduziert!


----------



## Jendo (22. Juni 2011)

Gabs keinen passenden von Easton?


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juni 2011)

Was wiegt das Rad denn mittlerweile insgesamt Axel?


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Juni 2011)

12650g


----------



## numinisflo (24. Juni 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> 12650g



 Sauber.


----------



## peterbe (1. Juli 2011)

Nachdem ich das Altitude29 jetzt seit einem Monat fahre, sind auch die letzten Umbauten abgeschlossen: Die Kurbel hat den passenden Rockring bekommen, die Schaltung wurde von XT 9-Fach auf X0 10-Fach umgebaut und im Vorderrad bremsen jetzt 200 mm die Engergie









Das Rad habe ich bisher auf unseren Hometrails eingesetzt, es funktioniert wunderbar. Im Vergleich zu meinem bisherigen 26er Altitude ist es ein klein wenig unhandlicher, aber die Handlichkeit beim 26er habe ich mir immer ein wenig dadurch erkaufen müssen, dass ich über dem Rad sitze. Dieses Gefühl ist beim 29er komplett verschwunden, der Schwerpunkt des Rades ist viel mehr im Rad und dadurch fährt das Rad stabiler auch auf kleinen, wendigen Trails, wo ich bisher oft zwar Haken schlagen konnte, das Rad aber die Tendenz zum Untersteuern hatte. Mit dem breiten Lenker ist es mit den großen Rädern jetzt wesentlich sauberere in den Kurven, einmal angepeilte Radien muss ich nur noch selten korrigieren. Die 120/115mm Federweg sind naturbedingt ein wenig straffer als die 150/145 meines 26er Altitudes, aber dadurch fährt das Rad ebenfalls stabiler und neigt nicht mehr zum Wippen. In der Luft bei kleineren oder größeren Drops ist das Rad auf jeden Fall eine andere Liga, durch den kompakteren Schwerpunkt fliegt und landet es wesentlich sicherer, muss allerdings mit ein klein wenig Aufwand mehr abgedrückt werden. Grundsätzlich ist die Geschwindigkeit auch bergab mit dem 29er höher, (leider auch die Aufprallgeschwindigkeit beim Sturz, was ich mit einer Fleischwunde am Arm büßen musste, die mich die letzte Woche vom Radfahren abgehalten hat...)

Der Aufbau so ist jetzt glaube ich abgeschlossen, für manche Einsätze wird das Rad noch mit einer Reverb-Stütze ausgestattet, ansonsten warte ich mal die neuen Fox 34er Gabeln ab, eine Talas 115/140 könnte auf das Rad passen...(und mein 26er Altitude ist verkauft)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (1. Juli 2011)

Schöner Hintergrund 

Bei deiner Größe macht ein 29ziger IMHO absolut Sinn.

Robert


----------



## Markus3110 (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Peter,

schönes Rad, tolle Photos und danke noch einmal für die tolle Kaufabwicklung deines "alten" Altitud´s". Wenn ich es fertig aufgebaut habe, stelle ich auch ein paar Bilder ein.

Gruß 

Markus


----------



## neikless (1. Juli 2011)

tolle bilder, kaum zu glauben das es mal 26" altitudes gab ...


----------



## Catsoft (2. Juli 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> tolle bilder, kaum zu glauben das es mal 26" altitudes gab ...



Und immer noch gibt ;-)


----------



## neikless (3. Juli 2011)

wohl vorm Aussterben bedroht, aber wollen wir mal hoffen das die 26" nicht aussterben
denke aber die zukunft gehört dem 29ern , die Dinosaurier hatten auch ihre chance


----------



## zet1 (3. Juli 2011)

ich finde das 26 altitude hat definitiv seine berechtigung, und wird sicher nicht aufgegeben!

es gibt auch leute die wollen ein leichtes enduro und kein 29.. und genau diese leute bedient das altitude.

meine freundin wird nun auch mal ein altitude 50 2011 versuchen und schauen ob es besser bergauf geht als ihr jetziges Tracer 2010 mit 12,9kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (3. Juli 2011)

sag doch ich hoffe das es bleibt und klar wird auch das 26" sich seine nische sichern
ein 29er kann aber gewichtsmäßig durchaus auf dem niveau eines 26 liegen
für frauen oder kleinere menschen bleibt ein 26" sicher nach wie vor aussreichend
wobei bei angepasster geo sicher auch frauen und kleinere rider von den vorteilen
der 29er profitieren können - ich glaube es wird ein miteinander !


----------



## dirtpaw (23. Juli 2011)

wer Lust auf einen neuwertigsten Altitude 90 Carbon Rahmen in 19" hat, soll mal ab heute Abend in den bikemarkt schauen....ist der Rahmen von meiner Freundin und hat 100m runter....


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Juli 2011)

29er haben sicher ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, (das erlebe ich auch fast täglich im Laden) dass Kunden garnicht wissen das es 29er gibt. Im DH oder FR wenn nich sogar noch AM werden sich 29er einfach nicht durchsetzen können weil sie einfach nicht die Wendigkeit aufweisen können wien 26er. Doch im CC hat es sicher Sinn! Mal sehn wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## neikless (23. Juli 2011)

Im Breich DH und Freeride sehe ich das bisher auch so ... Im All-Mountain /Trailbikes Bereich werden sich aber ganz sicher immer mehr 29er durchsetzten ... mein Paradox färt sich einfach super auf technisch ansruchsvollen trails ... extrem stabil auf dem trail und doch verspielt, viele die es versuchen sind überrascht, und das mit 120mm an der Front und einem Hardtail kann es doch locker mit fullies um 120-150 mm Federweg mithalten ...
es ist einfach ein ganz anderes fahren und fahrgefühl wenn es einem liegt der hammer wie flowig und smooth man mit einen 29er über die trails fliege kann ...

nur für die welche viel ticksen wollen, ok da könnten die großen räder im nachteil sein also in sachen barspin und solche spielerein,
macht sich die rotation doch bemerkbar , aber im "normalen" trailriding ist von fehlender wendigkeit oder gar trägheit nichts zu spüren

29er im
DH /FR noch nicht (eher nein)
Enduro JAEIN
AM/Trail JA AUF JEDEN FALL
XC SOWIESO (aber das ja nix neues mehr)

das altitude ist schon ein sehr vielversprechendes 29er projekt 
ich würde mir noch etwas mehr wünschen ... so in diese richtung 





29er 140 mm coil 1x9/10 - traum trailbike


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Juli 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> aber im "normalen" trailriding ist von fehlender wendigkeit oder gar trägheit nichts zu spüren



stimme ich dir NICHT zu! 29er werden nie so wendig sein wien 26er. 

das banshee hat was...


----------



## neikless (24. Juli 2011)

Nunja 29er werden noch immer unterschätzt, warten wir ab ... Hauptsache es macht Spaß


----------



## zet1 (24. Juli 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> ich würde mir noch etwas mehr wünschen ... so in diese richtung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hinterbau scheint vom Tracer "kopiert" worden zu sein, zumindest optisch 
Schönes Bike, nur leider ein mieser Importeur dafür hierzulande, da bekommst die Bockerlfraaass vom warten auf den Rahmen!


----------



## neikless (24. Juli 2011)

Nur nicht so flexi wie eine intense "wet noodle" ... Leider wird es den Prime rahmen erst ende 2012 geben ...


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2011)

In der neuen WOMB ist der Bericht über Wade mit dem Alti 29" auch zu lesen:


----------



## Markus3110 (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am überlegen, ob ich meine Schaltung verbessern sollte. Momentan fahre ich die aktuelle XT 3x9. Ich fahre überwigend Touren, selten Bikepark und Gardasee (1x pro Jahr).

Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte zum Speedhub im Alti? Alternativ wäre noch eine ein SRAM XO Kurbel mit 42/28 und einer Kasette mit 11/36 um im ähnlichen Bereich, wie mit der aktuellen XT, zu fahren. Vorteil bei 2 fach wäre ja etwas weniger Gewicht und eine leichte Kettenführung. Spedhub....hat wohl Vor- als auch Nachteile.

Gibt es Erfahrungen und Infos von euch? Macht das ganze Sinn oder ist es raus geschmissenes Geld???

Danke vorab

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (25. Juli 2011)

wenn du 28 noch treten kannst hochalpin, dann gerne... sonst nimm einfach das 3. blatt runter, gib in der mitte ein 36Z rauf und fahr sie 22/36 2fach... Kettenfuehrung zb die Shaman Commander mit integriertem kleinen taco bash... oder die neuen Sugarless was ich von meinem Shop gehoert habe, die sollen auch einen integrierten bash bekommen und noch dazu keine vorstehenden schrauben haben, somit auch fuer alle VPP Systeme geeignet wo sonst die Rollenschraube hinten an den VPP Links ansteht.

Ich habe eine Aerozine X12 an mehreren Bikes verbaut, die leichteste hat mit Titanwelle und 22/36 Kombi mit Innenlager komplett gewogene 620g


----------



## Markus3110 (25. Juli 2011)

Ich denke das ich 28  vorne in Verbindung mit 36 hinten noch ordentlich bewegen kann. Momentan (22/34) ergibt es ja eine Ãbersetzung von 1.37. Wobei ich die so gut wie nie nutze, denn dann ist schieben doch schneller, und bei meinen "normalen" Einsatzzweck auch nicht benÃ¶tigt wird. 28/36 ergibt 1.64 was fast dem zweiten Gang aktuell entspricht. Mir wÃ¼rde also der erste und der letzte Gang abhanden kommen.
Ich denke das kann ich gut verschmerzen. Die Frage ist, macht das ganze Ã¼behaupt Sinn???? 

Gewichtsvorleile sind ja bei gleichen Komponenetn, also XT mit XT verglichen, nicht wirklich da. Was bleibt...KettenfÃ¼hrung und etwas weniger schalten. Rechnen sich da die Umbaukosten???

Kosten voraussichtlich:

Kurbel X.0 250â¬
Kette KMC 40â¬
Schaltwerk, Shifter, 180â¬
Kasette 50â¬

520 - ErlÃ¶se aus den fast neuen XT Komponenten (ca. 200â¬)

Wie ist da eure Meinung?


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Juli 2011)

Markus3110 schrieb:


> Ich denke das ich 28  vorne in Verbindung mit 36 hinten noch ordentlich bewegen kann. Momentan (22/34) ergibt es ja eine Übersetzung von 1.37. Wobei ich die so gut wie nie nutze, denn dann ist schieben doch schneller, und bei meinen "normalen" Einsatzzweck auch nicht benötigt wird. 28/36 ergibt 1.64 was fast dem zweiten Gang aktuell entspricht. Mir würde also der erste und der letzte Gang abhanden kommen.
> Ich denke das kann ich gut verschmerzen. Die Frage ist, macht das ganze übehaupt Sinn????
> 
> Gewichtsvorleile sind ja bei gleichen Komponenetn, also XT mit XT verglichen, nicht wirklich da. Was bleibt...Kettenführung und etwas weniger schalten. Rechnen sich da die Umbaukosten???
> ...



Wenn Du doch ab und zu mal sowas wie die steilen Anstiege am Gardasee fährst ist 2fach nicht das richtige (außer Du hast Beine wie Stefan Sahm). 

Ich bin erst diesen Sommer 2fach (mit dem RR) den Monte Baldo hochgefahren und hab mir heftigst eine MTB-3fach-Übersetzung gewünscht...


----------



## Markus3110 (25. Juli 2011)

ok.... dann spar ich mir das Geld und kauf mir andere Laufräder...


----------



## zet1 (25. Juli 2011)

wieso??? 22 am kleinsten ist ident zu den 3fach kurbeln.

und bei einer 36 vorne und 11 hinten kannst du bis ~45km/h mittreten... darüber trete ich sowieso nicht mehr mit sondern lass es rollen 

also 2fach mit 22/36 halte ich für optimal.. und glaubt mir, bei mir gibts auch sausteile Anstiege, die nicht nur 100Hm lang sind :top:

28 vorne trete ich hier zb nicht mehr! da braeuchte ich 42 hinten


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. Juli 2011)

geht ins fitnessstudio un schafft euch gescheite muskeln an


----------



## zet1 (25. Juli 2011)

... und dann kommt nach Österreich und fallt trotzdem tot vom Rad wenn ihr mal richtig ins hochalpine müsst.. immer dasselbe mit den Flachländlern


----------



## Hunter-dirt (25. Juli 2011)

wüsste nicht das es bei uns flach ist... aber österreich hat doch schon was


----------



## neikless (26. Juli 2011)

es gibt keine katzen in amerika ... und nur berge in österreich !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (31. Juli 2011)

Decals in stealth am Hinterbau und teilweise am Unterrohr,Turbine Stütze und kleineres Kettenblatt...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (31. Juli 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Decals in stealth am Hinterbau und teilweise am Unterrohr,Turbine Stütze und kleineres Kettenblatt...



bzgl. der Anbauteile eins der stimmigsten und schönsten Rockys die ich gesehen hab....   grandios  1+


----------



## Jako (31. Juli 2011)

hi souly, hast du gut gemacht - das rocky..... dem foto nach bist du im urlaub, wie schauts aus? gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Juli 2011)

Danke euch!

@Jako...bin schon wieder daheim,komme aber evtl. nochmal anfangs Oktober


----------



## blaubaer (2. August 2011)

schick da oben 

ich bin an einer wiederbelebung des Altitude`s ...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/947607



nachtrag ; Fertigstellung und erstes Rollout 





spürbare 3kg leichter als das Slayer


----------



## Soulbrother (6. August 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> spürbare 3kg leichter als das Slayer



 ... dann ist es ja vielleicht gar nicht so unsinnig doch beide zu haben   

Wie sind die neuen XT denn so in der Praxis?
(Eigentlich hatte ich ja XTR Trail eingeplant,aber schwarz bei gleicher Technik und günstiger ... hmmm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (6. August 2011)

schick!!

aber wieso Fulcrum Laufraeder? Die siond doch weitaus schwerer als angegeben und haben aus meiner erfahrung einen sau miesen support!! hatte 3 monate auf eine reklamation gebraucht. zumal mein red metal 5 um fast 180g schwerer war als angegeben, naemlich 1930g komplett vorne und hinten (Ohne schnellspanner gewogen!!)

und warum XT Bremsen? Die sollen doch die belastungstests nicht bestanden haben in diversen magazinen und berichten!

Ich hätte noch 2 Stk nagelneue ungefahrene Formula R1 Bremsen hier, runtergebaut von meinem Slayer 50 und dem Altitude 29 SE... wer will, gerne melden  (ich fahrgenerell  nur Avid)


----------



## blaubaer (6. August 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ... dann ist es ja vielleicht gar nicht so unsinnig doch beide zu haben
> 
> Wie sind die neuen XT denn so in der Praxis?
> (Eigentlich hatte ich ja XTR Trail eingeplant,aber schwarz bei gleicher Technik und günstiger ... hmmm)



Danke,
nach dem ersten Rollout fühlten sich die Bremsen recht gut an, ein wenig gewöhnungbedürftig sind die kleinen bremshebel, aber zupacken kann die bremse schon.
XTR ist mir i`wie zuviel BlingBling in diesem kompletten Chrom.. 



zet1 schrieb:


> schick!!
> 
> aber wieso Fulcrum Laufraeder? Die siond doch weitaus schwerer als angegeben und haben aus meiner erfahrung einen sau miesen support!! hatte 3 monate auf eine reklamation gebraucht. zumal mein red metal 5 um fast 180g schwerer war als angegeben, naemlich 1930g komplett vorne und hinten (Ohne schnellspanner gewogen!!)



auch Danke,
wiso Fulcrum ?!? k.a. im nachhinein würd ich eher wieder zu Easton greifen, aber damals als ich mir den Radsatz zulegte waren die neuen Havoc/Haven LRS noch nicht bekannt.
Gewicht stimmt eig. ziemlich genau zu dem wie von Fulcrum angegeben.



zet1 schrieb:


> und warum XT Bremsen? Die sollen doch die belastungstests nicht bestanden haben in diversen magazinen und berichten!



die alten XT waren nicht mehr lieferbar in dem Onlinebikeshop hier in der schweiz. und Bike Magazine les ich eh nicht. Ich bild mir lieber meine eigene meinung.
und für dass was ich das Altitude nonch einsetzten will reichen die XT`s sicher aus , für das Grobe hab ich ja das Slayer mit den Saint`s...


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. August 2011)

zu den bremsen:
http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/publish...ws_and_info/Velotech_Scheibenbremse_Test.html


----------



## zet1 (6. August 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Gewicht stimmt eig. ziemlich genau zu dem wie von Fulcrum angegeben.



welcher ist das der REed MEtal 5? Was wiegt deiner? Laut Hersteller ja unter 1800g, und in Wirkjlichkeit über 1930g !!!


----------



## blaubaer (6. August 2011)

nein der RedZone XLR  
laut hersteller VR 785g HR 935 g  
mit dem abknubbeln der übertriebenen Felgenkleber kam ich fast an das gewicht heran


----------



## bedampft (8. August 2011)

Moin,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 2010 Altitude 30 Rahmen (der Grüne)  in 18" (bin 1,80m). Hat jemand eine Idee bei welchem Händler ich evnetuell mal anfragen könnte? eBay, z.B. gibt leider nichts her.


----------



## All-Mountain (8. August 2011)

bedampft schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 2010 Altitude 30 Rahmen (der Grüne)  in 18" (bin 1,80m). Hat jemand eine Idee bei welchem Händler ich evnetuell mal anfragen könnte? eBay, z.B. gibt leider nichts her.



gegoogelt...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/398082


----------



## bedampft (8. August 2011)

Danke. Hatte ich aber auch schon gesehen. Brauch allerdings nur den Rahmen, die Serien Teile "taugen nichts", für mich, und sind teilweise sehr schlecht weiter zuverkaufen.


----------



## zet1 (8. August 2011)

bedampft schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 2010 Altitude 30 Rahmen (der Grüne)  in 18" (bin 1,80m). Hat jemand eine Idee bei welchem Händler ich evnetuell mal anfragen könnte? eBay, z.B. gibt leider nichts her.



frag mal bei der bikeinsel.com zb.. die können dir sicher weiterhelfen...


----------



## 2o83 (18. August 2011)

Trail Moped umgebaut: Dämpfer getauscht, Atlas Lenker gegen Chromag getauscht (fährt sich viel besser!), Baron drauf gezogen dank deutschem Sommer. 







Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. August 2011)

Hi, eine Frage an die RSL Fraktion!
Auf welches Gewicht bringen es eure Bikes?


----------



## Bugatti (22. August 2011)

Bin mit meinem 90 RSL in 20,5 auf 12,2 kg gekommen. 
Ist allerdings als leichtes Tourenbike gedacht, für das Grobe habe ich das Slayer.
Das Alti ist mit Fox Talas 32, Dt Swiss X1600, Formula R1, XT Schaltung und Race Face Turbine Parts ausgestattet.


----------



## zet1 (22. August 2011)

wie schwer ist der X1600 Lrs denn in Wirklichkeit?

Denn mein M1600 hat an die 1900g in echt !!!


----------



## Bugatti (22. August 2011)

Meiner wiegt um die 1700g, finde das noch ok.
Aber 300g mehr ist schon heftig, hast du da mal bei DtSwiss nachgefragt?


----------



## zet1 (23. August 2011)

naja ist der M1600 nicht der X1600.. aber komisch ja, denn auf den Felgenaufklebern steht auch deutlich gesamtgewicht 1600 Gramm ... von wegen .. und das mit Aerospeichen sogar schon...


----------



## na!To (2. September 2011)

Paar Fotos vom Mittwoch Morgen...

RMB Altitude 50, Alu, 26" (Die Farbe ist einfach genial *schmacht*)













RMB Altitude 970, Alu, 29"


----------



## knallerkay (2. September 2011)

Das rote ist Hammer!

Auch wenn meins und ich noch nicht viel zusammen hinter uns haben, ich mag dieses Bike!!! Es ist einfach nur schön zu fahren!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2011)

aber wirklich viel neues gabs nicht...


----------



## na!To (3. September 2011)

Das kommt drauf an von welchem Punkt aus man das betrachtet. Klar, beim Altitude hat sich nix getan. Ist aber auch gut so, das "Rad" wurde nur einmal erfunden. Es ist doch vollkommen OK wenn sich etwas, was sich bewährt hat, ein paar Jahre hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2011)

aber designtechnische find ichs halt nicht so der burner, mehr farbe hätte schon ins spiel kommen können. klar was gut funktioniert muss nicht immer gleich verbessert werden. vielleicht hättense als überraschung mit ins boot von pinion steigen können und nen altitude pinion rausgelassen. das einzige was mich angetan hat war das 29er carbon vertex...


----------



## j-lux (4. September 2011)

So, mein Altitude ist nun endlich fertig und alpenerprobt.
















Wiegt ohne Satteltasche, Trinkflasche und Garmin ca. 12,1Kg.

Bilder sind leider nur mit dem Handy.

Grüße


----------



## zet1 (5. September 2011)

ich finde beim Slayer hätte man wahrlich zb mehr in den farbtopf greifen können, ausser einem weissen ist wieder alles grau und dunkel...

viel besser das Flatline Park! Das ist der hammer in gelb blau!

Echt saumässig geil auch der Preis bei den Alu Elements... da könnt ich glatt schwach werden und auf weniger Federweg retourgehen und mir mal ein 120mm All Mountain unter 12kg aufbauen 

aber ich glaub ich werd wohl ein Altitude 29 in meinen Fuhrpark stellen müssen


----------



## Soulbrother (12. September 2011)

Tokyo-Style,so werden in Japan Alti`s aufgebaut ...


----------



## blaubaer (12. September 2011)

bin bei Flickr schon darüber gestolpert und hab da schon leichten brechreiz gefühlt  schlimm find ich die Sattelstellung...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. September 2011)

Oh ja, oha! Na er hat es auf jeden Fall farblich gut durchgezogen. 
Meins wird definitiv anders aufgebaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. September 2011)

yeeaah, jetzt habe ich hier auch was zu sagen


----------



## Bugatti (12. September 2011)

@ Mr. Freeride: sehr gute Wahl, ich bin mit meinem auch sehr zufrieden. Welche Gabel machst du rein?


----------



## neikless (12. September 2011)

purer luxus um nicht zu sagen überflüssig wenn man ein 2011er slayer hat 
bin aber sehr gespannt auf deinen aufbau du machst das sicher gut 

mein slayer ist gerade mal 800g schwerer als mein alti war und das mit Stahl statt Luft aber sonst nahezu den gleichen parts, berauf kein spürbarer unterschied, bergab macht das alti fast alles das slayer übernimmt den rest.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. September 2011)

njoa Luxus und Sucht  
Anfangs hatte ich auch an das Element MSL gedacht.

Der Aufbau wird sehr hart in Richtung XC gehen. Ich werde einige Sachen neu ausprobieren. Funktion und Haltbarkeit. Es soll schon verdammt leicht werden. Klickpedalen kommen z.b. ran. Ach und bei dem kommt tatsächlich kein Coil Dämpfer rein. Hier bleibe ich bei Luft. In dem Fall ist mir das Gewicht wichtiger als absolute Performence.

Das Slayer bekommt auch kleine Änderrungen die mehr richtung Enduro Leight Freeride gehen.

@ Bugatti
es soll schon eine 14 cm Gabel reinkommen, damit ich bei der orginal Geometrie bleibe.


----------



## Jako (14. September 2011)

Glückwunsch, das bike macht richtig spaß!



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Der Aufbau wird sehr hart in Richtung XC gehen.......


 
....bei mir waren es dann 12,0 kg.... der rahmen ist halt schon etwas schwer....


----------



## bikertom (17. September 2011)

Jako schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, das bike macht richtig spaß!
> 
> 
> 
> ....bei mir waren es dann 12,0 kg.... der rahmen ist halt schon etwas schwer....





was wiegt denn der Rahmen?


----------



## bikertom (17. September 2011)

*Altitude 970*

im 2012er Prospekt ist das Altitude 970 mit 120mm Federweg angegeben allerdings ist laut Ausstattungsliste eine Fox 34 Float 29 RL eingebaut und die hat ja 140mm

Welchen Federweg hat´s denn nun?


----------



## neikless (17. September 2011)

der 29er Rahmen hat "nur" 120mm die Gabel ist dann wohl auf auch auf 120mm getraveled.


----------



## bikertom (17. September 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> der 29er Rahmen hat "nur" 120mm die Gabel ist dann wohl auf auch auf 120mm getraveled.



schade


----------



## peterbe (17. September 2011)

Ich fahr das 29 er Altitude und habe mir grade eine 140er 34 er  bestellt. Wenn sie eingebaut ist, Berichte ich. (im übrigen funktioniert die 120 er schon ganz gut...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (19. September 2011)

bikertom schrieb:


> was wiegt denn der Rahmen?



die genaue zahl weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr, möchte nichts falsches schreiben.... mein nomad mit dhx 5 ist leichter  vielleicht kann ja der nico seinen noch wiegen - und der souly müsste es eigentlich auch wissen. gruß jako


----------



## blaubaer (30. September 2011)

Altitude Morgenrunde


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Oktober 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hi, eine Frage an die RSL Fraktion!
> Auf welches Gewicht bringen es eure Bikes?



Aktuelles Gewicht,wieder mit Fox Fahrwerk,aber getauschtem RP23 






Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Der Aufbau wird sehr hart in Richtung XC gehen. Ich werde einige Sachen neu ausprobieren. Funktion und Haltbarkeit. Es soll schon verdammt leicht werden. Klickpedalen kommen z.b. ran. Ach und bei dem kommt tatsächlich *kein Coil *Dämpfer rein. Hier bleibe ich bei Luft. In dem Fall ist mir das Gewicht wichtiger als absolute Performence.



*Guter Junge!... aber schraub den original verbauten RP23 gleich raus!

Ich hatte dazu schonmal etwas bei den SXC´s geschrieben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8596853&postcount=1709 
 ... evtl. funktioniert das auch mit dem RP3 aus Luisa´s New Slayer,probieren geht über studieren 


*


Jako schrieb:


> ....    der souly müsste es eigentlich auch wissen. gruß jako



Altitude CR90 18" inkl. Fox Float RP23 (3040g)


----------



## Nussketier (5. Oktober 2011)

@soulbrother:
Hast du für deine 1x 10 Übersetzung die normale 3fach Kurbel genommen und lediglich um 2 KB reduziert. Ist vielleicht eine dumme Frage, aber klappt das problemlos?
 Ich würde nämlich 1x10 auch mal testen wollen und das wäre einer der kostengünstigeren Wege. 
Danke


----------



## 2o83 (5. Oktober 2011)

Das klappt, brauchst nur kürzere KB-Schrauben.

Cheers!


----------



## blaubaer (5. Oktober 2011)

sollte eigentlich ohne problem gehen... 
ich werd vermutlich auch bald abspecken auf 1x9 (11-36) 
und dazu noch eine schöne Führung von MRP


----------



## Nussketier (5. Oktober 2011)

Danke schön. 1x9 ist natürlich auch eine Überlegung wert. Müsste man ja auch eigentlich alles geschaltet bekommen und fahren können. Wegen der Kettenlinie usw. 
Was machst du dir vorne für ein Blatt drauf? Wird die KeFü anstelle des Umwerfers montiert?


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Oktober 2011)

rokkofist schrieb:


> @soulbrother:
> Hast du für deine 1x 10 übersetzung die normale 3fach kurbel genommen und lediglich um 2 kb reduziert.



Ja!

Bei der Führung hab ich allerdings die Version mit Innenlagerklemmung gewählt,find ich optisch die sauberere Lösung.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Oktober 2011)

schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (5. Oktober 2011)

Dem stimme ich zu. 






Cheers!


----------



## blaubaer (5. Oktober 2011)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Was machst du dir vorne für ein Blatt drauf? Wird die KeFü anstelle des Umwerfers montiert?


 
KB vorne noch unsicher, 34z oder 32z mal sehen was mir besser passt auf meine Morgenbzw. Abendrunden
ja die KFü wird anstelle vom umwerfer montiert

aber im moment ist eh nichts mit Biken für die nächste zeit ...


----------



## 2o83 (5. Oktober 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> KB vorne noch unsicher, 34z oder 32z mal sehen was mir besser passt auf meine Morgenbzw. Abendrunden
> ja die KFü wird anstelle vom umwerfer montiert
> 
> aber im moment ist eh nichts mit Biken für die nächste zeit ...



Ich fahre ein 34er, das reicht mir persönlich für (fast) alles mit 11-36z hinten.
Im Moment nicht biken? Willkommen im Club...

Cheers!


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Oktober 2011)

Bin derzeit auch im Club...

Hatte mit einem 36z begonnen,dann aber auf ein 34z gewechselt.


----------



## blaubaer (5. Oktober 2011)

ach schön, ich bin nicht der einzige 

schöner abflug mit dem Slayer am Sonntag, mit etwa 35-40km/h... 
bin aber noch glimpflich davon gekommen. schön wär aber noch wenn ich wüsste wie es passiert ist  , wieder ein stück leben an das ich keine errinnerung hab


----------



## 2o83 (5. Oktober 2011)

@ souly:
wie hatte sich denn der Marzocchi Air im Alti gemacht? Überlege meinen Coil gegen Air zu tauschen, nur von der Funktion wird das wohl schwer zu toppen sein. Aber das Gewicht ist halt auch ein Argument und hab jetzt viel Zeit zum basteln.  Abflug? Hat ich auch Samstag mit dem Slayer SS, Finger + Mittelhand zerstört, Montag OP.

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (5. Oktober 2011)

Da hat man einmal nicht die GoPro dabei (um Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten) und dann passierts 

OP ist echt mies 

Wünsch euch schnelle Genesung Jungs !!!

Bei mir ist es momentan ein wesentlich angenehmerer Grund (Sonne-Strand u. Meer)

Der TST- Air ist wie eh und je allererste Sahne,auf den Coil kannst du da mit bestem Gewissen verzichten.


----------



## zet1 (6. Oktober 2011)

das neue altitude 50 2012 für meine lady ist gerade gekommen... wird nun getuned und kommt dann hier als bild mal rein 

das erste was ich mache ist die Fox gabel raus und eine Marzocchi 44 RC3 Ti rein, gleiches gewicht aber wesentlich bessere performance bin ich mir sicher... also falls jemand die originale Fox Float haben möchte aus dem Alti 50 2012, einfach enie PN


----------



## Nussketier (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab bei mir auch von der Fox auf die 44 RC3 Ti umgerüstet, da liegen subjektiv betrachtet Welten dazwischen. Vom Ansprechverhalten her kein Vergleich.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Oktober 2011)

Hey Souly, ja das war das erste was ich gemacht habe!
Mit der Gabelentscheidung ziehe ich bei euch mit. Beim Altitude wollte ich endlich mal wieder Marzocchi eine Chance geben


----------



## Nussketier (9. Oktober 2011)

Weiss jemand aus dem Stehgreif das Gewicht von dem 2009 ALTITUDE 18" in Alu? Nur der Rahmen, mit oder ohne Dämpfer wäre erstmal egal.
Danke

Ah und noch eine Frage habe ich: Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen dem Altitude CR 90 und dem 90 RSL? Gibt es beide bei CRC. Ist das nur das Modelljahr oder wurde da was geändert?

Ah und: Gibt es die aktuellen Altis auch einzeln als Rahmen?


----------



## Bugatti (9. Oktober 2011)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Weiss jemand aus dem Stehgreif das Gewicht von dem 2009 ALTITUDE 18" in Alu? Nur der Rahmen, mit oder ohne Dämpfer wäre erstmal egal.
> Danke
> 
> Ah und noch eine Frage habe ich: Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen dem Altitude CR 90 und dem 90 RSL? Gibt es beide bei CRC. Ist das nur das Modelljahr oder wurde da was geändert?
> ...



Ich kann dir nur eine Info zu 2011 geben. Da gab es das Rahmenset vom Alti 70 für UVP 2.190 Euro. Das Alti 30 hat als Komplettbike 2.290 Euro gekostet. Da ist allerdings dann kein Fox RP23 verbaut gewesen, sonder ein Float RL.

Zwischen dem CR90 und dem 90 RSl gibt es meines Wissens nach keinen Unterschied außer dem Dämpfer ab Werk. Und da würde ich dir das 90 RSL nicht unbedingt empfehlen  Der Dt Swiss Carbon Dämpfer ist zwar schön leicht und sieht gut aus, bei schnellen Schlägen ist er aber merklich überfordert. Ich werde den Dämpfer bei nächster Gelegenheit wechseln.


----------



## peterbe (11. Oktober 2011)

Habe mein Altitude mal mit einer stabileren Gabel ausgestattet. 






Das Gewicht liegt jetzt bei über 13 kg, aber die Gabel ist im Vergleich zur alten 120mm 32 er Float eine Macht.


----------



## neikless (11. Oktober 2011)

sehr geil ! frag mich wieso niemand die alternative zur fox 29 ergreift,
manitou minute 29er 20mm ist viel steifer und leichter ... ist wohl zu günstig ?!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Oktober 2011)

Optisch passt die Gabel auf jeden Fall richtig gut! 

Ein kleiner Zwischenstand bei meinem Altitude-Aufbau


----------



## Nussketier (23. Oktober 2011)

Stichwort Service: Da ich mir für den Winter vorgenommen habe, das Alti zu zerlegen, wollte ich wissen, ob es irgendwas spezielles an Werkzeug für den Hinterbau und die Lager braucht.

Danke schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (23. Oktober 2011)

Nein. Alles "normale" Imbuss-Schrauben.

Cheers!


----------



## Nussketier (23. Oktober 2011)

Merci


----------



## blaubaer (24. Oktober 2011)

-400g an meinem Altitude 





so ein leichtes Altitude lässt sich superschnell über die Trails jagen


----------



## MrFaker (24. Oktober 2011)

wieviel wiegt es denn?


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Oktober 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Zwischenstand bei meinem Altitude-Aufbau



Wo bleibt der Air LO ?  



blaubaer schrieb:


> -400g an meinem Altitude
> 
> so ein leichtes Altitude lässt sich superschnell über die Trails jagen



  ... so isses!


----------



## 2o83 (24. Oktober 2011)

Auch ein schweres lässt sich schnell über Trails jagen  
Gefällt mir sehr gut, nur die KeFü mag mir nicht gefallen, da find ich die BB-Lösung optisch ansprechender.

Cheers!


----------



## blaubaer (24. Oktober 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> wieviel wiegt es denn?



immer noch zuviel  


13.25kg




lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Auch ein schweres lässt sich schnell über Trails jagen
> Gefällt mir sehr gut, nur die KeFü mag mir nicht gefallen, da find ich die BB-Lösung optisch ansprechender.
> 
> Cheers!



KeFü; die jenige an dem BB wär ev. nicht neben den Deus Kurbeln vorbeigekommen  

so wiegt die KeFü nur gerade 53g...


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Oktober 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Auch ein schweres lässt sich schnell über Trails jagen



Wenn du erst mal in unser Alter gekommen bist weißt du was wir meinen


----------



## 2o83 (24. Oktober 2011)

Da ändere ich dann vielleicht meine Meinung... 

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (25. Oktober 2011)

Punto dei Larici, Lago di Garda
21.10.2011


----------



## 2o83 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ach da wär ich auch gern! Scheiß Verletzung. Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das denn? 

Cheers!


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Oktober 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Ach da wär ich auch gern! Scheiß Verletzung. Welche Rahmenhöhe ist das denn?
> 
> Cheers!


...und ich wäre gerne noch etwas länger dageblieben.
Das ist ein 20,5er


----------



## rockymo (26. Oktober 2011)

Help needed!!!

Bin grad in der Endphase meines 70er Aufbaus. Nun kam die Frage nach der passenden Sattelstütze. Bikeaction gibt sie an mit 30,9 Zwei Händler meinten, sie kennen nur 30,8 und das passt nicht!!!????

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass RM wegen 0,1mm ein Sondermaß anfertigt? 

Eine weitere Überlegnung ist eine Vario, aber das stellt sich das selbe Problem...

Welches Maß stimmt denn jetzt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Oktober 2011)

rockymo schrieb:


> Help needed!!!
> 
> Bin grad in der Endphase meines 70er Aufbaus. Nun kam die Frage nach der passenden Sattelstütze. Bikeaction gibt sie an mit 30,9 Zwei Händler meinten, sie kennen nur 30,8 und das passt nicht!!!????
> 
> ...



such dir einen anderen händler.


----------



## blaubaer (26. Oktober 2011)

es ist und bleibt 30.9mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 321Stefan (26. Oktober 2011)

30,9 und Tip: Rocky Mountain and Friends in München
für weitere Fragen

Soll keine Werbung sein, aber mir helfen die Jungs immer kompetent weiter.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## kajetan (27. Oktober 2011)

30,9 ist ein beliebtes Ami-Maß, machen Specialized und Santa Cruz ebenso. Man bekommt alle gängigen guten Stützen in ebendiesem-


----------



## ham81 (27. Oktober 2011)

kann mir jemand bezüglich rahmengröße weiterhelfen ? möchte auch sehr gerne ein altitude 50 oder 70. würdet ihr mir bei einer größe von 185cm und schrittlänge 90cm die größe 19" oder 20.5" empfehlen ? habt ihr vergleichswerte ?


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Oktober 2011)

ham81 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand bezüglich rahmengröße weiterhelfen ? möchte auch sehr gerne ein altitude 50 oder 70. würdet ihr mir bei einer größe von 185cm und schrittlänge 90cm die größe 19" oder 20.5" empfehlen ? habt ihr vergleichswerte ?



Habe exakt die gleiche Größe und Schrittlänge wie Du und komme mit dem 20,5er sehr gut zurecht:


----------



## kajetan (27. Oktober 2011)

Bin 186 mit 93er SL und fahre ein 19". Viele sagen, es sähe zu klein aus, aber so what, wenn ich drauf sitze, ist es richtig.


----------



## zet1 (29. Oktober 2011)

das habe ich erwartet, es wird immer jemanden geben der das eine oder das andere fährt 

ich kann nur sagen, ich fahre gerne kürzere Rahmen und auch kleinere, da man die Sattelstütze weiter reinbekommt im Endeffekt

Ich bin 185 und fahre ein 19" Slayer zb ( vergleichbar im Prinzip mit deiner Fragestellung zum Altitude), und finde das perfekt. Meine SL ist 91cm übrigens.

EIn 20.5 finde ich nur ok, wenn man es wirklich länger haben will fürs Touren. BEachte aber dass die Sattelstütze nicht so wet versenkbar ist, da Sattelrohr länger.
Wenn dann sicher nur mit kurzem Vorbau und gerader Stütze empfehlenswert.

Besser wäre ein 19" , da du mehr Freiheiten hast in Geoänderungen mit Vorbau/Lenker und Stütze

frag mal bei meinem gesponserten Shop (kennt eh schon jeder mittlerweile denke ich ), die haben noch ein paar Abverkaufsbikes von Rocky am Lager wie ich sehen konnte zuletzt im Shop.. und auch schon neue 2012er Altis dort stehen! SOnst schick mir eine PN wennst willst...


----------



## All-Mountain (29. Oktober 2011)

Ja, die Rahmengrößen-Diskussionen laufen immer gleich ab

Fakt ist aber, dass ich mit meiner 90er Schrittlänge die 400er Sattelstütze schon bis zum maximal möglichen Auszug (Sattelstütze muss bis zur unteren Schweißnaht des Oberrohrs reichen!) draußen fahre. Bei einem 19er Rahmen musst Du die Stütze dann gefährlich weit rausziehen oder im Kindersitz fahren. Das zugegeben etwas lange  Oberrohr des 20,5ers habe ich mit einem 9er Vorbau (10er ist Serie) etwas entschärft. 

Außerdem finde ich, wenn man sich das von mir gepostete Bild ansieht, selbst schon bei dem 20,5er Rahmen die Sattelstützte auch von der Optik her grenzwertig draußen. 

Für mich ist 20,5 die perfekte Größe für alle meine Rockys und JA ich bin  Tourenfahrer, einer der auch mal an die 3.000 Hm am Tag mit dem Alti hochkurbelt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich achte darauf, dass ich lieber einen etwas längeren Rahmen mit kurzem Vorbau fahre.
Andersrum ist das nix mit dem Lenkgefühl.


----------



## ham81 (29. Oktober 2011)

also sollte s im endeffekt auf einen 20.5" mit kürzerem vorbau rauslaufen ?! habe als vergleichswert leider nur mal ein rocky vertex rsl in 20.5" besessen...


----------



## zet1 (29. Oktober 2011)

also ich muss mich mal professionell vermessen lassen.

ich habe Beinlänge 91cm bei 185 und hab die Stütze beim 19er Slayer (Joplin) noch nicht mal zum Anschlag heraussen, sitze aber schon mit fast gestrecktem Bein auf dem Sattel.

Ich frage mich wie die Sitzposition bei einigen von euch ist, wie gestreckt ist denn euer Bein bemio pedalieren???? Da muss ja der Popo wackeln wie bei einem Laufstegmodel

Ich bin der Meinung beim MTB, vor allem Allmountain Enduro, sollte man nicht ganz gestreckt druafsitzen, so wie bei Rennern oder CC Racern üblich, denn die ganzen SChläge usw gehen dann in dem Moment wenn das Bein komplett gestreckt ist alles ins Knie, ohne dass ein Muskel das Knie gut fixieren kann (was nur bei leicht gebeugtem Bein möglich ist um ein vielfaches besser)

Abe zugegeben ich sitze gerne etwas tiefer als andere...

Ich finde einen 19er frame mit einem 70er Vorbau ist noch eine spur schneller bergauf zu wuchten, aber ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

Rein rechnerisch muss es sich aber auch mit einem 19er ausgehen mit Sattelrohrlänge und 40er STütze!

47cm Sattelrohr
17cm kurbelarm
-3cm pedal und schuhsohle
+3cm Sattelgestell bis Sattelsitzfläche
+30cm Stütze
-----------------
94cm Beinlänge (theoretisch)

Stütze muss 10cm im rahmen sein bei 400mm, bleiben also 30cm die rausstehen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (29. Oktober 2011)

Du hast sorgen  

ich weiss nur dass ich, 188cm gross, einen 19" rahmen fahr mit einem 60mm vorbau und es passt perfekt für mich.

Beinlänge, k.a. aber wie auf dem Bild ein seit vorher zu sehen ist an der Sattelstütze nach, glaub recht lang


----------



## ham81 (29. Oktober 2011)

ist bei den 2011er modellen das steuerrohr tapered ?


----------



## blaubaer (29. Oktober 2011)

wie kommst du darauf dass es Tapered sein soll ? 

ist doch so einfach dies raus zu finden, www.bikes.com kennst Du schon oder  ?


----------



## ham81 (30. Oktober 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> wie kommst du darauf dass es Tapered sein soll ?
> 
> ist doch so einfach dies raus zu finden, www.bikes.com kennst Du schon oder  ?



es soll ja tatsächlich firmen geben die das heutzutage so machen


----------



## zet1 (31. Oktober 2011)

bitte wer produziert denn schon taperte steuerrohr heutzutage? 



















natürlich, fast alle machen tapered mittlerweile.. nur muss man aufpassen welche Innendurchmesser, es gibt nämlich 44/55 und 44/49 varianten!!


----------



## peterbe (31. Oktober 2011)

Das 29er Altitude zb hat ein tapered Steuerrohr.


----------



## ham81 (31. Oktober 2011)

bei mir funktioniert die seite mit den infos über die 2011er modelle nicht... also tapered ja od. nein ? würde nämlich gerne die gabel tauschen


----------



## MrFaker (31. Oktober 2011)

ham81 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand bezüglich rahmengröße weiterhelfen ? Möchte auch sehr gerne ein altitude 50 oder 70. Würdet ihr mir bei einer größe von 185cm und schrittlänge 90cm die größe 19" oder 20.5" empfehlen ? Habt ihr vergleichswerte ?



19" sagt einer, der in knapp über 2h auch 3000HM klettern kann


----------



## Nofaith (31. Oktober 2011)

@ham81

Die 26"-Modelle 2011 haben 1 1/8 Zoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (31. Oktober 2011)

ham81 schrieb:


> bei mir funktioniert die seite mit den infos über die 2011er modelle nicht... also tapered ja od. nein ? würde nämlich gerne die gabel tauschen



hast du es zuhause stehen? dann siehst du ja mit eigenen Augen was verbaut ist, oder?

2011 hatte kein tapered  sondern 1 1/8

findest du aber überall wenn du ein wenig schlauer wärst!
bikeaction.de
bikes.com

auch google ist dein freund!


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Oktober 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> also ich muss mich mal professionell vermessen lassen.
> 
> ich habe Beinlänge 91cm bei 185 und hab die Stütze beim 19er Slayer (Joplin) noch nicht mal zum Anschlag heraussen, sitze aber schon mit fast gestrecktem Bein auf dem Sattel.
> 
> ...



Die Sitzhöhe ermittelt man mit gestreckten Bein, mit der Ferse am Pedal, wenn das Pedal auf 6 Uhr steht. Das ist auch bei einem All-Mountain nicht anders. Das ist ergonomisch die richtige Sitzhöhe. Wenn man eingeklickt, ist das Bein leicht gebeugt, so wie es sein soll. 

Außerdem solltet Ihr in Betracht ziehen, dass die Sitzposition am Alti mit seinem extrem steilen Sitzwinkel kürzer und insgesamt kompakter ausfällt als bei anderen Rocky Modellen. Der Vergleich mit einem Vertex oder Slayer hinkt also etwas. 

"Das Alti im Zweifel größer nehmen", das war der (gute) Rat des Rocky Händlers bei dem ich das Bike gekauft habe.


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Oktober 2011)

ham81 schrieb:


> also sollte s im endeffekt auf einen 20.5" mit kürzerem vorbau rauslaufen ?! habe als vergleichswert leider nur mal ein rocky vertex rsl in 20.5" besessen...



Ist nicht unbedingt gesagt ob Du einen kürzen Vorbau brauchst. Gut möglich, dass Du trotz gleicher Größe und Schrittlänge wie ich eine längere Griffweite hast. Dann würde der 10er passen.

Überhaupt würde ich Dir empfehlen Dich mal auf ein 20,5er und 19 draufzusetzen. Da ist aussagekräftiger als 100 Forums-Postings.


----------



## kajetan (31. Oktober 2011)

Die Nummer größer ist dann also für die ewigen Zweifler?!


----------



## ham81 (31. Oktober 2011)

da ich es noch nicht habe kann ich es auch nicht sehen, aber gott sei dank gibt es ja das forum und so schlaue füchse wie dich



zet1 schrieb:


> hast du es zuhause stehen? dann siehst du ja mit eigenen Augen was verbaut ist, oder?
> 
> 2011 hatte kein tapered  sondern 1 1/8
> 
> ...


----------



## el Lingo (31. Oktober 2011)

Bei 185cm ein 20,5er Altitude mit 90 oder 100mm Vorbau klingt für mich nach einem XC Bike mit etwas mehr Federweg für den, der sich sonst nicht richtig den Berg runter traut. Aber von einem AM Bike ist man meiner Meinung nach da weit entfernt. Ein flüssiger Fahrstil ist bei dem Verhältnis von Körpergröße zu Rahmenhöhe und Vorbaulänge echt nicht mehr drin.

Aber wenn es passt, bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockymo (4. November 2011)

So, gestern also die erste Fahrt mit meinem 70er, sehr geil. Allerdings wurde der erste Eindruck etwas durch furchtbare Quietschgeräusche getrübt, nach längerer Suche kamen sie aus dem Gelenk im Sitzrohr. Kurz Öl reingesprüht und es war Ruhe. Allerdings ist das wohl keine Dauerlösung. Was nehmt Ihr in so einem Fall? Muss ich das Gelenk dazu zerlegen?


----------



## peterbe (4. November 2011)

Wenn du dein Altitude neu gekauft hast, kommst du wohl nicht drumrum, erst einmal das Hauptlager und das obere Lager (wo es quietscht), auseinanderzubauen und alle Lagerstellen maximal neu zu schmieren. Ich hatte in den letzten Jahren leider kein Rocky-Fully (Element, SXC, Altitude Carbon, Altitude 29), wo die Lager nicht ungenügend gefettet ausgeliefert wurden...


----------



## onkel_doc (6. November 2011)

kann ich zustimmen. Musste auch immer nachfetten


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. November 2011)

Lagerhülsen brauchste nicht fetten! höchstens nachprüfen ob das Drehmoment stimmt. Habe vorhin alle Lagerhülsen erneuert, da die Lagerhülsen am Rahmen schon erhebliche Einkerbungen vorgewiesen haben.


----------



## zet1 (7. November 2011)

täusch ich mich, oder haben auch die neuen Altis kein tapered steuerrohr... ich hatte von der Eurobike was anderes in Erinnerung.. oder mit dem Slayer verwechselt...?


----------



## rockymo (7. November 2011)

@peterbe: danke, werde ich machen.

Erster Eindruck meines Altis:

Ein erster Schreck kam auf, als ich merkte, dass der RP23 undicht ist. Recherchen im WWW haben ergeben, dass das wohl nicht so außergewöhnlich ist und sich bald gibt. Und siehe da, nach 100km hält das Ding dicht. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.

Was mich sehr überrascht hat, ist das Gesamtgewicht. Die Waage blieb bei 12,45kg stehen, ich hätte mit mehr gerechnet, so 13+. Aber gut, besser so als anders. 

Bei schnellen Fahrten über Wurzeln oder Steine bin ich ziemlich hart mit den Pedalen aufgesessen, das liegt aber vielleicht auch am Fahrstil.
Ansonsten bin ich schwer begeistert.


----------



## blutbuche (10. November 2011)

.....


----------



## akeem (10. November 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> täusch ich mich, oder haben auch die neuen Altis kein tapered steuerrohr... ich hatte von der Eurobike was anderes in Erinnerung.. oder mit dem Slayer verwechselt...?



Du täuschst Dich nicht....


----------



## All-Mountain (12. November 2011)

Frage an die Schwalbe-Fahrer:
Hat schon Jemand probiert ob der neue "Hans Dampf" ins (Alu-)Alti hinten reinpasst?


----------



## zet1 (12. November 2011)

fahr lieber den Conti Mountain King II Protection 2.4 ... der is der Hammer und wesentlich leichter als der Hans Dampf... ich bni seitdem kein Schwalbe Fan mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (12. November 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> fahr lieber den Conti Mountain King II Protection 2.4 ... der is der Hammer und wesentlich leichter als der Hans Dampf... ich bni seitdem kein Schwalbe Fan mehr



Irgendwie hab ich geahnt, dass sofort die "guten Reifentipps" kommen. Die Contis, die Orginal am Alti waren sind bei mir sofort runtergeflogen. Viel zu pannenanfällig die Dinger. War live dabei, als einer drei Platten auf einer Abfahrt mit den Mountain Kings hatte!

Die Frage war nach Hans Dampf... Hat die noch keiner am Alti probiert?


----------



## peterbe (12. November 2011)

Die Gans Dampf werden Grade erst ausgeliefert. Ich befürchte aber, die sind zu breit. Die einzigen 2.4er, die bei mir passten, waren die MKs, aber UST. Und ich hatte in zwei Jahren keinen Platten...
Maxxis gehen nur bis 2.25, die 2.4er von Schwalbe (NN und BB) schliffen in Anliegern. Ich bin nachher dann Ardents in 2.25 Gefahren.


----------



## All-Mountain (13. November 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Die Gans Dampf werden Grade erst ausgeliefert. Ich befürchte aber, die sind zu breit. Die einzigen 2.4er, die bei mir passten, waren die MKs, aber UST. Und ich hatte in zwei Jahren keinen Platten...
> Maxxis gehen nur bis 2.25, die 2.4er von Schwalbe (NN und BB) schliffen in Anliegern. Ich bin nachher dann Ardents in 2.25 Gefahren.



Die Hans Dampf gibt es ja ausschließlich in 2.35 Zoll. Daher mein Gedanke, dass die eventuell gerade so reingehen könnten.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. November 2011)

Hi,
hier ein kleiner Zwischenstand von meinem Altitude Aufbau. Nicht mehr lange und es ist fertig. Gut möglich das es zu Weihnachten fertig ist 

Wehe es liegt dann schon massig Schnee


----------



## neikless (13. November 2011)

alti macht doch gute figur im schnee ...


----------



## 2o83 (23. November 2011)

Meins mal ordentlich umgebaut...












Cheers!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. November 2011)

gefällt!


----------



## Soulbrother (30. November 2011)

Update: 






SIXC + LO = -250g


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. November 2011)

Kommt mir teilsweise bekannt vor 
Aber welche Marzocchi steckt jetzt vorne drin?
Etwa jetzt auch die 55?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (30. November 2011)

So eine Kurbel könnte mir auch gefallen, sehr chic !
sieht etwas eng aus mit dem Ventil am Roco, oder ? Probleme ?
Ride on !


----------



## Soulbrother (30. November 2011)

Wieder die 55,ja ... auf 150mm getravelt

Hatte schon seit Sommer nach einem LO die Augen offen gehalten,war aber die ganze Zeit in dem Maß nix zu finden ... jetzt hab ich auf einen Schlag direkt 2 davon hier liegen obwohl ich nur einen brauch,naja mal sehen was ich mit dem anderen mach.

Ventil passt haargenau.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. November 2011)

Ach ja die 55 aus dem Marin.
Ja meinen Dämpfer habe ich auch nur bei Amazon gefunden. Für 245 Euro oder so. Sonst war nichts zu finden.


----------



## neikless (30. November 2011)

sorry offtopic , wie wäre es mal mit einem meeting in Stromberg, Plastik Trailbikes ausführen  (2012)


----------



## Soulbrother (30. November 2011)

Flowtrailbike 2012 

Hab auf jeden Fall vor ab der neuen Saison mindestens 1x pro Monat dort aufzuschlagen ... hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen was ich da bisher gesehen habe


----------



## 2o83 (30. November 2011)

Ich hatt jetzt bei meinem festgestellt das das TST-Hebelchen bei voller Hub-Nutzung an das Unterrohr schlagen kann wenn es nicht auf ganz offen bzw. ganz geschlossen steht. @ Souly: du hattest doch mal den Air davon drin, hattest du das Problem auch? Die Kurbel steht dem Alti gut! 

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (1. Dezember 2011)

Ja,ich hab die etwas vorstehende Kante mit einem Gummipolierer gebrochen...nur ein ganz klein wenig hat schon gereicht.


----------



## 2o83 (1. Dezember 2011)

Klingt gut, werde ich dann auch mal machen oder meinen Roco R reinstopfen.

Sorry kurz offtopic: es hat nicht zufällig jemand einen Saint-Sattel rumliegen den er gerne loswerden will? 

Cheers!


----------



## bestmove (1. Dezember 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> sorry offtopic , wie wäre es mal mit einem meeting in Stromberg, Plastik Trailbikes ausführen  (2012)



Gern  aber ich habe kein Plastik Trailbike, würde dann mit nem richtigen Männerbike kommen


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Dezember 2011)

Na wenn das ist, dann schließe ich mich an wenns recht ist?


----------



## 2o83 (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde mich auch ohne Plastik-Rad dorthin bewegen...

Cheers!


----------



## neikless (1. Dezember 2011)

klar kommt alle, hoffe ich darf auch hab ja kein Rocky mehr ...
ich bring dafür ne Kiste (Augustiner) Bier mit, wer bring den Grill ?
Souly du hast es doch nicht weit und nen Pick-Up 
Ich wäre für Parkplatz Nr.4 der liegt mMn am besten, am Ende der neuen No Jokes Trail.
Terminvorschläge ? Mai/Juni ??? oder später ???
Ich würde ggf auch da übernachten mit Wohnmobil  (night ride)


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Dezember 2011)

Mit 45min Anfahrt bin ich da recht felxibel.
Mai/ Juni wäre gut.


----------



## MrFaker (1. Dezember 2011)

welche kettenführung könnt ihr für ein altitude empfehlen?

zweifach 32/44


----------



## 2o83 (1. Dezember 2011)

Muss das nur früh genug wissen, hab ein bisschen mehr Anreise als 45min  Grill sollte neben Fahrrad auch reinpassen. Terminlich bin ich bis auf Olympia völlig frei. 

Cheers!


----------



## 2o83 (1. Dezember 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> welche kettenführung könnt ihr für ein altitude empfehlen?
> 
> zweifach 32/44



Ich fahre meine Blackspire Stinger vom Slayer, läuft ohne Probleme, ist halt nur ein bisschen schwer weil ich die mit ICGS-Adapter fahre. 

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Dezember 2011)

njoa, mit 300 min Anfahrt bin ich da auch sehr flexibel 
Hört sich klasse an!
Aber warum gerade Stromberg und nicht Feldberg etc.?
Ist es da noch besser?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Dezember 2011)

noch vieelll besser ist der Pfälzer Wald bei Landau.


----------



## neikless (2. Dezember 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Aber warum gerade Stromberg und nicht Feldberg etc.?
> Ist es da noch besser?



Du/Ihr kommt einfach ein ganzes Wochenende,
dann machen wir einen Tag Stromberg und einem im Taunus oder sonstwo 
 Gästezimmer ist für euch da 

In den Pfälzer Wald muss ich 2012 auch unbedingt, Termine ?!


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Dezember 2011)

Genau...1.Tag Winterberg und 2.Tag Stromberg 

...aber lasst es doch erst mal Frühjahr werden!


----------



## neikless (2. Dezember 2011)

näähh nicht Winterberg ! nicht am Woende !!!
ich will fahren und nicht schlange stehen,außerdem ist wiberg eh nicht so prall!
Bikepark kann man immer fahren ... also ich werde dann im Taunus endurieren.


----------



## 2o83 (2. Dezember 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> näähh nicht Winterberg ! nicht am Woende !!!
> ich will fahren und nicht schlange stehen,außerdem ist wiberg eh nicht so prall!
> Bikepark kann man immer fahren ... also ich werde dann im Taunus endurieren.



Dem schließe ich mich an.  Bikepark ist erstmal nichts für mich, hat mein Arbeitgeber was dagegen.

Cheers!


----------



## neikless (2. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man unter der Woche mal Zeit hat ist Winterberg schon eine Option.
Ein-zwei-mal im Jahr reicht mir aber auch Wiberg, da gibt es einfach andere Alternativen,
wie angesprochen Enduro-Trails aber natürlich auch gern mal Bikeparks,
allerding nehm ich aus Frankfurt dann lieber etwas mehr Anfahrtzeit in kauf,
nach Winterberg ist ja auch ne ewige Grukerei ... nicht viel weiter/länger lassen sich
Bikeparks wie Lac Blanc oder Todnau erreichen die einfach mehr zu bieten haben !
Werde nächste Season auch öfter mal Bad Wildbad anfahren das ist nur ne gute Stunde von FFM , just my 2 cents.

zum Alti Thema hier mal meine ex möhre






... und nichts geht über einen guten trail, den man sich selbst erkämpft hat  gerade mit so einer trailsau wie dem altitude


----------



## MrFaker (4. Dezember 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> ...
> Bikeparks wie Lac Blanc oder Todnau erreichen die einfach mehr zu bieten haben !
> Werde nächste Season auch öfter mal Bad Wildbad anfahren das ist nur ne gute Stunde von FFM , just my 2 cents.
> 
> ...



frankfurt - wildbad - eine stunde = 60min?  puh das ist definitiv sportlich, macht über 150km/h schnitt! 

ich fahre schon gut über eine stunde von mir.

wegen den trails stimme ich dir zu


----------



## zet1 (4. Dezember 2011)

bitte machts das OT aus, nicht im Forum hier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (4. Dezember 2011)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> frankfurt - wildbad - eine stunde = 60min?  puh das ist definitiv sportlich, macht über 150km/h schnitt!
> 
> ich fahre schon gut über eine stunde von mir.
> 
> wegen den trails stimme ich dir zu



Von Mainz sind definitiv gute 2 Std. nötig u. von Kronberg/Frankfurt genauso...alleine schon für die Landstrasse ab Pforzheim benötigt man bei "wenig" Verkehr 25min.


----------



## neikless (4. Dezember 2011)

Erbsenzählerrei sagte ja schon das ich auch gern etwas längere Anfahrtzeit in kauf nehmen kann ... 
aber geht echt am Thema vorbei, das Alti ist ja eines der bikes mit denen man keinen Park oder Lift benötigt.
Freu mich schon auf z.B. Saalbach 2012 da gibt es einfach alles Park/DH Strecken sowie geniale AM/Enduro trails
zum selbst erfahren und entdecken !
Ein anderes Traumziel wäre noch das BC bike race, brauche noch ein teamkollegen  Mr freeride ?


----------



## zet1 (4. Dezember 2011)

*Hallo!!!???

Das ist der ALtitude Thread und nicht die Date-Line!*


----------



## neikless (4. Dezember 2011)

dann schreib doch mal was zum Thema und heul hier nicht rum !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Dezember 2011)

Bock hätte ich natürlich. Ich muss mich noch mal genauer darüber informieren Den Link habe ich noch gespeichert 

Ok,.......also meine erste offizielle Fahrt mit dem Altitude wird wohl am 2. Weihnachtstag sein. Zur Tanke Brötchen holen 
Bis dahin ist es aber noch recht lange. Am Vormittag des 25.Dez muss ich es fertig machen und gleich schöne Bilder machen solange es noch sooo sauber ist.


----------



## 2o83 (4. Dezember 2011)

Wieso jetzt doch erst am 2ten? Und sauber oder nicht interessiert doch eh keinen. 

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Dezember 2011)

Am 24. bekomme ich die Laufräder vom Weihnachtsmann.
Am 25. habe ich vormittags Zeit es aufzubauen und schöne Bilder zu machen.
Am 26. habe ich dann erst Zeit damit zu fahren.

Doch, doch, so ganz ohne jeglichen Staub und Matsch möchte ich davon schöne Bilder haben. So wird es nie wieder sein


----------



## Athabaske (5. Dezember 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Am 24. bekomme ich die Laufräder vom Weihnachtsmann.
> Am 25. habe ich vormittags Zeit es aufzubauen und schöne Bilder zu machen.
> Am 26. habe ich dann erst Zeit damit zu fahren.
> 
> Doch, doch, so ganz ohne jeglichen Staub und Matsch möchte ich davon schöne Bilder haben. So wird es nie wieder sein


...könnte auch sein, dass sich am späten Abend des 24. herausstellt, dass der Weihnachtsmann sich geirrt hat und die falschen Laufräder gebracht hat...


----------



## neikless (5. Dezember 2011)

entspann dich doch mal !  oder benutz die ignorieren funktion wenn du es nicht erträgst ...


----------



## neikless (5. Dezember 2011)

Willkommen auf meiner ignorliste, als zweiter nach Evil hast du es geschafft, Glückwunsch !


----------



## peterbe (5. Dezember 2011)

Bevor zet1 hier rot vor Wut wird und ihr weiterhin über den Weihnachtsmann spekuliert, hier mal ein Bild von der 29er-Fraktion der Altitude-Treiber.





Die Rocky-Treads sind ja voller Dissereien über Fox-Gabeln und Dämpfer, ich bin Fox treu geblieben und habe meinem Alti eine 34er Float mit Kashima-Coating gegönnt, dei ich aus Geometrie-Gründen auf 130 runtergetravelt habe. Vom Werk aus war eine 32er 120 Floart im 29se, die mir a) zu wenig steif war und b) durchsackte, wenn ich sie mit nötigem Sag eingestellt hatte. Beides ist durch die neue Gabel verschwunden: von der Stabilität geht sie eher in Richtung der 36er, das Ansprechverhalten und die Dämpfungseigenschaften sind auch eine neue Liga - der Umbau hat sich trotz 250g Mehrgewicht gelohnt. (1720 zu 1980g) 
Die Geometrie hat sich durch 1cm mehr Federweg, 1cm höheres Casting und 1cm unteres Steuerlager (ChrisKing baut inzwischen auch Hammer!-Steuersätze für Tapered-Gabeln in allen Ausführungen) eher zum positiven verändert, ich hatte vorher durch viel Sag in der Gabel und 180mm Kurbel des öfteren Pedal-Bodenkontakt, das hat sich verabschiedet und das fast schon nervöse Fahrverhalten des bisher recht steilen Steuerwinkels hat sich zu entspannter Handlichkeit ohne Kippen über die Gabel verändert. 

Auf meinem 26er fuhr ich zuletzt eine DT EMX 150mm und habe mich immer nach der Stabilität meiner 150/160 36er Fox gesehnt, ich glaube, wenn Fox eine 150mm 34er für 26er bauen würde, wäre das die perfekte Alti26er-Gabel.

Hinten hat das Alti 29 zwar auf dem Papier nur 115mm, aber diese sind meiner Meinung nach nicht wesentlich unkompfortabler als die 140 auf meinem alten 26er Alti. Der Fox-Dämpfer lässt sich sehr gut Abstimmen, ich nutze den Federweg voll aus und kann trotzdem die meiste Zeit ohne proPedal fahren.

Was bei meinem 26er Alti schon wichtig war und beim 29er ebenfalls notwendig ist, dass der Sattel neutral oder sogar leicht nach vorne auf einer Stütze ohne Setback montiert ist. Dann funktioniert die Geometrie mit steilem Sitzwinkel perfekt und das Rad klettert wie Hölle (das 29er noch besser als das 26er)

Auf dem Trail passt für mich (198cm) das 29er viel besser, das 26er war zwar ein klein wenig wendiger, vielleicht sogar nervöser, aber das 29er liegt unglaublich satt und lässt sich sehr neutral um die Ecken drücken, wenn es mal in die Luft geht, fühle ich mich wesentlich sicherer.

Mein Resümee nach einer Saison Alti29: mein Traumrad.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Dezember 2011)

danke für den prima Bericht!


----------



## zet1 (5. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. Dezember 2011)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...könnte auch sein, dass sich am späten Abend des 24. herausstellt, dass der Weihnachtsmann sich geirrt hat und die falschen Laufräder gebracht hat...



Ne das passt schon! Ich weiß wo meine Weihnachtsfrau mein bestelltes Paket versteckt


----------



## Athabaske (6. Dezember 2011)

...das freut mich für Dich und unbekannterweise schöne Grüße an die Weihnachtsfrau!


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Dezember 2011)

Update XTR-Trail: und wieder 75g weniger 









Aktuelles Gesamtgewicht liegt nun bei genau 12300g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (10. Dezember 2011)

Angeber!  Sieht sehr edel und schick aus.

Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Dezember 2011)

Es ist endlich fertig!
Bisher war auch noch kein bisschen Dreck dran 
Das Gewicht liegt auch haargenau bei 12,3 kg


----------



## dubtec (26. Dezember 2011)

Mr. Freeride: Glückwunsch! Aber: Goldene Kette, echt jetzt? Die habe ich früher um den Hals getragen, als ich mit meinen Kumpels am brennenden Fass stand... 


Der Altitude-Carbon-Rahmen ist meines Erachtens nach der schönste weit und breit. Wahnsinn, haben will. Schade, daß ich das Angebot bei chainreaction nicht mitbekommen habe. Für den Preis hätte ich den sofort genommen und auch nen Eigenaufbau gemacht.


----------



## mosquito68 (26. Dezember 2011)

Alle RSL sind ein Traum. Aber dennoch sind sie bei vielen MTBlern ungeliebt und verschmäht. Unbegreiflich...


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Dezember 2011)

mosquito68 schrieb:


> Alle RSL sind ein Traum. Aber dennoch sind sie bei vielen MTBlern ungeliebt und verschmäht. Unbegreiflich...



"ungeliebt und verschmäht" kann man so nicht sagen. Was mich betrifft finde ich den Alti-RSL-Rahmen optisch durchaus "sexy". Aber es existieren halt nach wie vor große Vorbehalte gegen Carbon. Zurecht wie ich meine.

Ich halte Carbon nach wie vor für den traillastigen Einsatz für ungeeignet. Ich war schon zweimal dabei wie ein Carbon Rahmen durch einen einzigen Sturz Schrott war. Zum letztenmal erst vor ein paar Wochen in Finale Ligure. War ein schönes 29er Epic, einmal falsch gestürzt, fette Delle am Oberrohr und der Rahmen war nur noch Plastik-Schrott. Dem Besitzer standen die Tränen in den Augen, zumal Ihn das schon zum zweitenmal passiert ist und er für das Crash-Replacement erst einiges hingeblättert hatte. 

Aber da muss wohl jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen mit machen. Ich bin jedenfalls mit meinem Alu-Alti recht zufrieden, auch wenn es ein paar Gramm mehr auf die Waage bringt und eine Nuance weniger steif ist. Es  hat in den letzten zwei Jahren schon einiges wegstecken müssen und bis auf ein paar Kratzer keine bleibenden Schäden davongetragen.


----------



## neikless (27. Dezember 2011)

ich mochte mein carbon alti und nach zwei jahren hartem gebrauch,
das teilchen musste wirklich einiges unter mir ertragen, aber selbst
wenn ich ihm auch vielmehr zugemutet habe als wohl üblich war Ihm am ende
nichts anzusehen, Alurahmen gehen auch kaputt und in Sachen carbon
habe ich seither keine Bedenken mehr ... Super Bike !!!
Wollte einfach mal wieder was neues und
vielleicht  eine etwas aggressivere geo, sonst könnte ich es mir auch heute noch vorstellen !


----------



## mosquito68 (27. Dezember 2011)

Vor Carbon Schrott graut es mir auch immer ein wenig. Glücklicherweise habe ich noch ein Slayer SXC, das ich bei härterer Gangart fahre. Vielleicht unbegründet, habe bislang noch nichts von gebrochenen RSLs gehört. Wie ist die Erfahrung hier im Forum?


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Dezember 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Das Gewicht liegt auch haargenau bei 12,3 kg



Ja,mit 12,3Kg machts echt Laune den Berg hochzukurbeln wenn man die ganze Zeit gut 2Kg mehr gewohnt war 

12,3Kg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Dezember 2011)

Die ersten zwei Touren habe ich hinter mir.
Das Altitude fühlt sich auf Anhieb echt klasse an. Es fährt sich schön leicht und wendig. Der Roco macht in dem Rahmen einen verdammt guten Job!
Ich fahre ihn momentan mit 90 PSI (ich geh aber wohl noch auf 100). Er spricht echt gut an. Trotz der recht weichen Einstellung hat er schön viel Endprogression. Z.b. für kleine Sprünge und Drops.
Was ich bei dem Bike aber auf jeden Fall Brauch, ist der Lockout am Dämpfer!
Die Laufrad/Reifen-Kombi geht echt gut. Sie rollen und rollen!
Die Ignator Reifen laufen auf Asphalt und hartem Schotterweg extrem gut! Wie es auf kurvigen Waldboden aussieht muß ich noch genauer testen.
 Ein sehr schönes Bike!

Dein Alti sieht auch verdammt gut aus Axel!
Ach ja.....ich plane ende April 1. Woche Garmisch. Hoffentlich habe ich keine großen Schneeprobleme in höheren Gegenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (30. Dezember 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ach ja.....ich plane ende April 1. Woche Garmisch. Hoffentlich habe ich keine großen Schneeprobleme in höheren Gegenden.



Ende April wird, wenn Du höher hinaus willst, auf jeden Fall grenzwertig werden. Normalerweise gehen vor Mitte, Ende Mai keine Touren in höheren Lagen im Wetterstein, oder Karwendel-Gebirge.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Dezember 2011)

Ja, ich hoffe das der Winter diesesmal nicht so hart wird 
Schauen wir mal.


----------



## zet1 (31. Dezember 2011)

bei mir gabs bisher noch keine einzige Schneeflocke... und ich leb echt in den bergen in Ö... allerdings im Süden  gut fürs biken schlecht fürs skifahren...


----------



## ma.schino (4. Januar 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ja,mit 12,3Kg machts echt Laune den Berg hochzukurbeln wenn man die ganze Zeit gut 2Kg mehr gewohnt war
> 
> 12,3Kg



Gleiches Gewicht?

So gesehen ist der untere Aufbau ja leicht sinnfrei - wozu (Carbon!) einfach Kurbel wenn da nicht einiges an Gewichtsvorteil rum kommt?

Was ist da denn schwerer als an mr freeride´s bike?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Januar 2012)

Meinst du mit "dem oberen" mein Alti?


----------



## worrest-t (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

plane in nÃ¤chster Zeit den Kauf eines Altitude 50 aus dem Jahr 2011 fÃ¼r 2400â¬. Nun Ã¼berlege ich, da ich mein Rennrad auch selbst zusammen gestellt habe, ein eigenes Projekt gÃ¼nstiger oder eventuell qualitative besser wÃ¤re. 

Problem, ich finde keine Rahmen einzeln zu kaufen, wisst ihr wo man welche zu welchen Preisen beziehen kann??
Wieviel kostet allgemein ein Rahmen aus 2011/ 2012?

Verkauft hier im Forum zurzeit jemand ein Bike, mÃ¶chte im Februar zuschlagen und mÃ¶chte max. 2500â¬ ausgeben?

GruÃ

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (4. Januar 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Meinst du mit "dem oberen" mein Alti?



genau


----------



## blaubaer (5. Januar 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Das Gewicht liegt auch haargenau bei 12,3 kg


 


Soulbrother schrieb:


> 12,3Kg


 


ma.schino schrieb:


> Gleiches Gewicht?
> 
> So gesehen ist der untere Aufbau ja leicht sinnfrei - wozu (Carbon!) einfach Kurbel wenn da nicht einiges an Gewichtsvorteil rum kommt?
> 
> Was ist da denn schwerer als an mr freeride´s bike?


 
das liegt glaub an der Gabel und der Schaltung, der beiden Bikes
@souly fährt eine (schwere) 55er und (leichte) 1x10 übersetzung 
@mr.freeride eine (leichte) 44er und (schwere) 3x9 übersetzung

nach meinem wechsel von 3x9 auf 1x10 war mein Altitude 400g leichter  

achja, ich könnt auch unter 13kg kommen, bin mir nur nicht sicher ob ich meine in die jahre gekommene alte 36er gegen eine neue Manitou Minute Pro 20mm 140Fw tauschen soll ??


----------



## neikless (5. Januar 2012)

fahre eine Mainitou Minute 20mm allerdings im 29er 
bin ziemlich begeistert aber an eine 36 van kommt sie nicht ganz ran
läuft problemlos und ist schön steif


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Januar 2012)

@ blaubaer
Nicht ganz. Ich fahre 3x10 mit der leichten Sram XX Kassette 

400 g leichter? Ein Schalthebel weg, der Umwerfer weg und 2 Kettenblätter weg. Dafür aber eine KeFü dazu.


----------



## blaubaer (5. Januar 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> fahre eine Mainitou Minute 20mm allerdings im 29er
> bin ziemlich begeistert aber an eine 36 van kommt sie nicht ganz ran
> läuft problemlos und ist schön steif


 
ok, meine 36er ist eine Talas von 2005 noch mit 150mm
und viele leichte Gabeln mit 140-150mm und 20mm Steckachsen gibt es leider nicht  



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> @ blaubaer
> Nicht ganz. Ich fahre 3x10 mit der leichten Sram XX Kassette
> 
> 400 g leichter? Ein Schalthebel weg, der Umwerfer weg und 2 Kettenblätter weg. Dafür aber eine KeFü dazu.


 
aha sogar 3x10, ok 

ja aber meine KeFü wiegt ja nur etwa 45g 
weg kamen Sram Trigger X.9, Schaltkabel + Hülle, Umwerfer SLX Direct, 2KB 22z + 44z. + 4 Kettenblattschrauben. 
dazu noch eine leichtere Kette und Schaltwerk = -400g. 

meine 1x10 (33z x 11-36z) ist im moment beim Altitude bei mir noch für meine Runden gut fahrbar, Pedalieren bis 38km/h ist noch drinn, der rest macht das Gewicht und die Schwerkraft . beim Uphill ist leider ab und zu bei ganz steilen stücken eher fussmarsch angesagt, mein 1.gang hat etwa die übersetzung von dem 3. gang (22z-26z) bei 3x9...


----------



## ma.schino (5. Januar 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> meine 1x10 (33z x 11-36z) ist im moment beim Altitude bei mir noch für meine Runden gut fahrbar, Pedalieren bis 38km/h ist noch drinn, der rest macht das Gewicht und die Schwerkraft . beim Uphill ist leider ab und zu bei ganz steilen stücken eher fussmarsch angesagt, mein 1.gang hat etwa die übersetzung von dem 3. gang (22z-26z) bei 3x9...



Das war genau meine Erfahrung mit 1x10 - deshalb hab ich mich auch wieder davon verabschiedet.


----------



## mosquito68 (5. Januar 2012)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> plane in nächster Zeit den Kauf eines Altitude 50 aus dem Jahr 2011 für 2400. Nun überlege ich, da ich mein Rennrad auch selbst zusammen gestellt habe, ein eigenes Projekt günstiger oder eventuell qualitative besser wäre.
> 
> ...



Welche Rahmengröße suchst du denn?


----------



## zet1 (5. Januar 2012)

dann schau dir doch mal die 140mm Deville an!! knappe 2kg aber Hammerperformance!!

Auch die Mz 44 RC3 Ti sind im 140-150mm federwegbereich halt meiner Meinung nach ungeschlagen was Preis Leistung anbetrifft.

1) Eclipse Schläuche bringen zum Teil fast 300g Ersparnis!
2) Recon Titankassetten bringen auch ca 150g Ersparnis bei 10fach
3) Aerozine Kurbelgarnituren brnigen ebenfalls viel Ersparnis, meine X12 SL A3 mit Titanachse und 22/36z Blatt hat mit Bsa Lager knappe 630 Gramm!!
4) Syncros Race DH Carbonlenker mit 190g bei 71cm und 0.7" rise bringt was
5) Kcnc Fly Ride 50-70mm Vorbauten, oder auch Reverse XC mit alles unter 90g ebenfalls!
6) Reverse Steuersätze, oder Kcnc haben knapp über 100g nur!
7) ein RS Monarch RC3 Plus Dämpfer hat nur knappe 350g und fahr ich sogar im Transition Blindside!
8) eine KCNC Ti Pro Lite 8000 Stütze hat in 30.9x350 nur knappe 165g
9) ein American Classic MTB Disc Laufradsatz hat bei 23mm Innenbreite und echter AllMountain Tauglichkeit nur 1500 Gramm! (der kommt nun an mein 2012er Slayer!)
10) Conti X-Kng 2.4" Race Sport haben pro Reifen nur ca 530g!
11) die neuesten Reverse Plattformpedale haben nur ca 210g das Paar!!

mal meine Tipps


----------



## worrest-t (6. Januar 2012)

mosquito68 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße suchst du denn?



Ich suche die Rahmengröße 19.

Aber interessant wäre für mich zu wissen, wieviel ein Rahmen mit/ ohne Dämpfer denn so kostet? Neu kann ich nur den Carbonrahmen des 90iger finden. Sieht so aus, als würde es einen Alurahmen des Altitude nicht als Frameset geben.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## 2o83 (6. Januar 2012)

Den Alu-Rahmen gibt es auch nicht als Framset, soweit ich das weiß.
Update von meinem, mehr Schwarz, weniger Rot und Aufkleber weg. Da ich immer noch nicht wieder fahren darf musst es halt mit mir auf den Balkon...







Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (6. Januar 2012)

Sehr gut,gefällt mir gleich viel besser ohne die Sticker


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. Januar 2012)

Auch sehr geil in schwarz!
Ich bin ein Freund von Stickern auf Felgen


----------



## 2o83 (6. Januar 2012)

Die Sticker auf den Felgen waren aber echt nicht schön. Aber stimmt, bei manchen sieht es mit stimmiger aus.

Cheers!


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Januar 2012)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Ich suche die Rahmengröße 19.
> 
> Aber interessant wäre für mich zu wissen, wieviel ein Rahmen mit/ ohne Dämpfer denn so kostet? Neu kann ich nur den Carbonrahmen des 90iger finden. Sieht so aus, als würde es einen Alurahmen des Altitude nicht als Frameset geben.
> 
> ...



Die gab es, zumindest 2011, schon. Kosteten etwas um die 2400,-  Listenpreis.


----------



## blaubaer (7. Januar 2012)

nightride von m.antonini auf Flickr


----------



## zet1 (7. Januar 2012)

Nightride ist ja schön einerseits, aber wildtechnisch halt ein SUPERGAU!!!! In der Nacht will das Wild seine Ruhe haben und will ungestört essen und "schlafen", wenn es schon am Tag keine Ruhe findet... finde ich nicht empfehlenswert daher und bin auch kein Freund davon!!

Seien wir biker froh, dass wir "problemlos" am Tag biken dürfen im Wald, müssen wir nicht auch noch in der Nacht böse Häme hetzen...


----------



## neikless (7. Januar 2012)

im Winter bleibt mir leider nur der nightride wenn ich nach der Arbeit
noch eine Feierabendbierrunde drehen will ... allerdings bin ich dann selten
lang unterwegs und das Wild hat dann den Rest der Nacht für sich, man sieht
auch wirklich selten andere rider nachts im Wald denke die Belastung ist relativ
gering. tolles Foto, ride on !


----------



## blaubaer (7. Januar 2012)

^^ Danke  
geht mir genauso.

bei mir sind es meist nur Dämmerungsfahrten, start meist so um 17.00uhr und meist vor 20.00uhr zurück. später in der Nacht fahr ich nicht, lässt mein Job auch nicht zu, wenn ich um 04.00uhr wieder im Büro sitzen muss...   

am ganzen schuld ist ja nur diese blöde "Winterzeit" gäbe es die nicht wäre es eine Stunde länger hell...


----------



## worrest-t (7. Januar 2012)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Die gab es, zumindest 2011, schon. Kosteten etwas um die 2400,-  Listenpreis.



Dann fahre ich wohl besser, für 2400 das Altitude 50 neu vom Händler zu nehmen  und mit der Zeit zu modifizieren.

Sach mal habt ihr auch mal schöne Videos, wie ihr mit dem Alti unterwegs seit und was so alles möglich ist, viele der Bikes sehen ja schon wie leichte Freerider aus.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (7. Januar 2012)

ich bin leider etwas foto und video faul
das hier ist meiner auffassung her alti-artgerechte haltung
[ame="http://vimeo.com/10447205"]http://vimeo.com/10447205[/ame]


----------



## zet1 (7. Januar 2012)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Dann fahre ich wohl besser, für 2400 das Altitude 50 neu vom Händler zu nehmen  und mit der Zeit zu modifizieren.
> 
> Sach mal habt ihr auch mal schöne Videos, wie ihr mit dem Alti unterwegs seit und was so alles möglich ist, viele der Bikes sehen ja schon wie leichte Freerider aus.
> 
> ...



schau mal hier
und du kannst dort sicher auch einzelne Sachen gleich tauschen lassen...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Januar 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> ich bin leider etwas foto und video faul
> das hier ist meiner auffassung her alti-artgerechte haltung
> http://vimeo.com/10447205



Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht! 
Geiler Trail!


----------



## worrest-t (8. Januar 2012)

zet1 schrieb:


> schau mal hier
> und du kannst dort sicher auch einzelne Sachen gleich tauschen lassen...



Danke für den Link, bekomme das Altitude 50 von 2011 in orginal Ausstattung von meinem Händler um die Ecke für 2400 dort könnte ich auch noch Sachen tauschen. Ich dachte nur, dass ein selbst Aufbau günstiger und individueller wäre. Wenn es den Rahmen nicht einzeln zu kaufen gibt, werde ich wohl bei meinem Händler zuschlagen.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## blaubaer (8. Februar 2012)

mein Altitude neu mit RockShox = 12.64kg


----------



## 2o83 (8. Februar 2012)

Ich mag den Rock Shox Kram ja eigentlich nicht, aber gut ausschauen tut es damit schon. Und der Fahrbericht ist auch gut!  
Vor dem Problem mit dem Gabeltausch stand ich bei meinem ja auch, hab mich dann aber doch für die 2011 Marzocchi 44 RC3 Ti entschieden, obwohl ich mir damit auch einen neuen Laufradsatz zulegen musste.  Dadurch wurde es dann aber doch ein ganzes Stück leichter. 
Bei mir steht jetzt nur noch die Frage im Raum welche Bremse ran soll? Vom optischen tendiere ich ja zur 2012er XT, vom technischen her reicht aber auch die SLX, die hab ich schon. Vorschläge? 

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (14. Februar 2012)

Da wir gerade lustig bei Gabeln sind ...






... hier mein Schätzchen mit Zocchi 44Ti Mirco statt 55.



lovetheride83 schrieb:


> ... Bei mir steht jetzt nur noch die Frage im Raum welche Bremse ran soll? Vom optischen tendiere ich ja zur 2012er XT, vom technischen her reicht aber auch die SLX, die hab ich schon ...


SLX ranschrauben und fahren gehen ...

Ride on!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2012)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> ...SLX ranschrauben und fahren gehen ...
> 
> Ride on!



Ich nehme lieber die XT wegen der Sinterbeläge.


----------



## 2o83 (14. Februar 2012)

Ne, ist eine XT geworden plus ein bisschen Kleinkram... 

Cheers!


----------



## numinisflo (15. Februar 2012)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Ne, ist eine XT geworden plus ein bisschen Kleinkram...
> 
> Cheers!



Also hast Du reinvestiert.

Was gabs denn für Kleinkram?

Cheers

Flo


----------



## 2o83 (16. Februar 2012)

Felgen, schöneren Bashguard fürs Alti und Service-Zeugs. Bilder folgen dann.

Cheers!


----------



## 321Stefan (1. März 2012)

Meins mit ein paar neuen Teilen: LRS, Reverb .............

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Jako (2. März 2012)

huijuijui......  sorry aber das ist echt krass..... aber dir muß es ja gefallen, über geschmack streitet man nicht. also viel spaß mit dem teil. gruß jako


----------



## mosquito68 (8. März 2012)

Shit, es sieht so aus als wenn Ichlauts gesundheitlichen Gründen die nächste Saison auch wieder nicht auf meinem Altitude verbringen werde. Da es mein Drittrad ist, werde ich es wohl an die Klingel tun. Gibt's hier Liebhaber, die an einem RSL 90 Rahmen-Gabelkit oder Komplettbike in 20,5' Interesse haben? Ich weiß hier ist nicht der Gebrauchtmarkt, aber ich gebe es auch nur weg, wenn wirklich Interesse besteht...


----------



## empella (9. März 2012)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Den Alu-Rahmen gibt es auch nicht als Framset, soweit ich das weiß.
> Update von meinem, mehr Schwarz, weniger Rot und Aufkleber weg. Da ich immer noch nicht wieder fahren darf musst es halt mit mir auf den Balkon...
> 
> 
> ...



wo gibts eigentlich den Love the ride - Kettenstrebneschutz?

Ich finde nur einen Laden im Internet und dort ist er seit gefühlt 2 Jahren ausverkauft.


----------



## blutbuche (9. März 2012)

würd mich auch interessieren !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (9. März 2012)

Me too!


----------



## 2o83 (10. März 2012)

Moin,
den gibt es wohl auch nicht mehr zu kaufen. Gibt aber eine Seite wo man sich seinen Kettenstrebenschutz selbst designen kann, wäre dann halt nur das Ahorn-Blatt nicht mit drauf.

Cheers!


----------



## 321Stefan (14. März 2012)

Hallo, hab auf ebay grad so einen "love the ride" Schutz gesehen, steht aber schon auf 26,- Euro. Wenn man unbedingt so einen will, nur kurz gemeldet, vieleicht hilft es einem.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## numinisflo (14. März 2012)

Also ich habe den love the ride Kettenstrebenschutz vor ein paar Monaten im Bikemaxx für nen Zehner plus oder minus x gekauft. 

Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne gab es den Kettenstrebenschutz sogar in zwei Größen.


----------



## elementer (18. März 2012)

Der bei ebay ist von den 26 noch auf 53 geklettert ...
Ich hätte ja auch gerne noch so einen, aber zum fahren und nicht in die Vitrine legen. Also bleibts beim alten LizardSkins oder einem Stück Schlauch


----------



## rockymo (22. März 2012)

hi worrest,
ich habe einen 70er rahmen in usa gekauft. hat mich 850usd gekostet und zoll war, glaube ich um die hundert. verglichen mit den 2350 öcken, die hier aufgerufen werden, wirklich ein schnäppchen. die teile hatte ich dann von meinem 06er slayer übrig und der bau hat 100 gekostet. ergebnis: sehr geil. hab hier auch irgendwo ein foto drin. 
gefunden hatte ich den shop damals unter ebay.com, ich glaube er nannte sich rochmountaincyclery. fazit: ich würde es genauso wieder machen.
greetz
peter


----------



## neikless (22. März 2012)

elementer schrieb:


> Der bei ebay ist von den 26 noch auf 53 geklettert ...



mehr als 15 find ich ja schon gaga ... 50+  total behämmert !


----------



## moloko-c (24. März 2012)

Moinsen,

bin derzeit am überlegen mir ein Bike mit mehr Federweg zuzulegen. Fahre derzeit ein Speci Epic und lege eigentlich auch viel Wert auf gute Klettereigenschaften. Nun bin ich beim Alti gelandet bei der ja die Geometrie in Sachen bergauf-Performance vom RM-Marketing so hochgelobt wird.

Könnt ihr das bestätigen? Wie klettert das Bike auch im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes?

Gruß


----------



## blaubaer (24. März 2012)

moloko-c schrieb:


> Könnt ihr das bestätigen? Wie klettert das Bike auch im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes?
> 
> Gruß



ja kann ich bestätigen 

meins klettert richtig gut, heute locker flockig einem Speci Enduro davon davon gezogen... ...... ....  
vllcht liegt es aber auch an meinem moment guten stand was kondition angeht...   


aber ansonsten spricht die geo schon sehr dafür, für gute klettereigenschaften. und halt auch die kurze sitzposition bzw. dass man schön zentral im Bike sitzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athabaske (24. März 2012)

Habe genau den Umstieg von Epic auf Altitude hinter mir und bin begeistert. Trotz höherem Gewicht und mehr Federweg geht es bergauf sehr sehr gut.

Etwas mehr Technik ist allerdings schon gefragt...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. April 2012)

Es wartet auf seinen Einsatz am Gardasee ende April 
Bisher konnte ich krankheitsbedingt noch nicht so viel damit fahren, aber was ich bisher erlebt habe war ein sehr geiles Fahrverhalten.


----------



## zet1 (8. April 2012)

wie schon oft geschrieben von mir, Gewicht wird überschätzt, die Geo macht's aus, und da hat Rocky die Nase vorn

Der Sitzwinkel mit 76 Grad beim Alti ist eine Gemse, ich konnte schon mit meinem Slayer letzte Saison einige viel leichtere Bikes verblasen bergauf und ich bin wahrlich kein Kondiwunder.

Im Alti steckt eigentlich viel Enduro wenn man es will, aber auch ein super Marathon bzw Race Tourer mit Bedacht erleichtert.

Ich überleg mir auch mal ein "Light-Bike" aus einem Alti zu machen, einzelne Vorjahresmodelle gibts ja beim Shop in meiner Nähe noch sehr günstig.. und dann mal richtig den berg hoch mit Schwung


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. April 2012)

zet1 schrieb:


> wie schon oft geschrieben von mir, Gewicht wird überschätzt, die Geo macht's aus, und da hat Rocky die Nase vorn



Da hat er Recht! Das RMX ist auch ein verdammt gutes Beispiel dafür!


----------



## MrFaker (8. April 2012)

zet1 schrieb:


> Der Sitzwinkel mit 76 Grad beim Alti ist eine Gemse, ich konnte schon mit meinem Slayer letzte Saison einige viel leichtere Bikes verblasen bergauf und ich bin wahrlich kein Kondiwunder.
> 
> Im Alti steckt eigentlich viel Enduro wenn man es will, aber auch ein super Marathon bzw Race Tourer mit Bedacht erleichtert.
> 
> Ich überleg mir auch mal ein "Light-Bike" aus einem Alti zu machen, einzelne Vorjahresmodelle gibts ja beim Shop in meiner Nähe noch sehr günstig.. und dann mal richtig den berg hoch mit Schwung



das sehe ich ganz anders. bist du schon einmal ein race/marathon CC rad gefahren? ich finde das alti nicht ideal für uphill.


----------



## Athabaske (9. April 2012)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> das sehe ich ganz anders. bist du schon einmal ein race/marathon CC rad gefahren? ich finde das alti nicht ideal für uphill.



...mein vorheriges Rad war ein Speci Epic, das kletterte schon nicht schlecht.

Aber beim Altitude bin ich schon erstaunt wie sehr viel besser das bergauf geht, obwohl ich gerade diesen Winter eine sehr miserable Vorbereitung hatte. Angesichts des deutlich mehr Federwegs und der miesen Form, fahre ich die gleichen Anstiege entspannter hoch wie vorher. Das ist mir Argument genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (9. April 2012)

Also gegen mein Element ist das Alti bergauf schon ne rechte Bleiente. In seiner Klasse mögen die Klettereigenschaften ok sein, aber verglichen mit einem echten CC-Bike: keine Chance. Meine Mitfahrer wundern sich immer wenn ich mit dem Element unterwegs bin und am Berg plötzlich an Ihnen vorbeiziehe.

Bergab isses aber halt auch kein Vergleich und deshalb bin ich in den Alpen meistens doch auf dem Alti unterwegs.


----------



## Soulbrother (9. April 2012)

Also bei mir ist das Element die Bleiente gegnüber dem Alti


----------



## All-Mountain (9. April 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist das Element die Bleiente gegnüber dem Alti




Gewichtsmäßig liegen bei mir ca. 2 Kg zwischen den Bikes (bei Dir wird es wohl etwas weniger sein). Es ist aber nicht nur das Gewicht. Das Element geht schon von der Geometrie her irgendwie ganz anders vorwärts. Und ich selbst bin auch irgendwie ein Anderer wenn ich am Element sitze. Damit macht das Berauffahren einfach mehr Spaß. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.


----------



## Soulbrother (9. April 2012)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Gewichtsmäßig liegen bei mir ca. 2 Kg zwischen den Bikes (bei Dir wird es wohl etwas weniger sein).



Lustigerweise sinds bei mir auch ziemlich genau 2Kg,allerdings zugunsten des Altis.Ich hab halt ein etwas "anderes" Element als du


----------



## All-Mountain (9. April 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Lustigerweise sinds bei mir auch ziemlich genau 2Kg,allerdings zugunsten des Altis.Ich hab halt ein etwas "anderes" Element als du



Ah ok. Wer lesen kann: Bike:.....RM DH t.o (98)


----------



## MrFaker (9. April 2012)

vergleiche ich das alti gegen:

-flash2
-alma

und wie sie heißen, dann hat das alti echt nichts am uphill verloren. ich bin dieses jahr schon ueber 50.000Hm gefahren, ich weiß wovon ich spreche.


----------



## neikless (10. April 2012)

ich war damals mit dem alti bergauf immer sehr zufrieden,
natürlich kann man es nicht mit einer Rennfeile (MTB) vergleichen,
allerdings auch bergab dann nicht  zugunsten des alti natürlich !
Heute ist mir das Alti für ein 140mm Bike bergab aber etwas zu brav.


----------



## Athabaske (10. April 2012)

...auf der Strasse ist ein gewöhnliches Rennrad tatsächlich schneller als das Alti, da sollten die Konstrukteure auch noch einmal darüber gehen...


----------



## All-Mountain (10. April 2012)

Der Mythos, dass das Alti so gut klettert wie ein XC-Bike ist nach meinen Erfahrungen auf jeden Fall Blödsinn. Mit dem 76er Sitzwinkel spart sich Rocky lediglich absenkbare Gabeln verbauen zu müssen, da das Vorderrad immer schon am Boden bleibt. Eine Rennfeile wird deswegen noch nicht draus.

Muss aber auch nicht sein, denn der Fokus liegt ja beim Alti (auch) auf der Bergab-Performance. Ordentlich bergauf und mit Spaß bergab. Wenn ich ein paar Minuten später am Berg oben bin wie Jemand mit eine Rennfeile und gleicher Fitness ist das ok. Dafür schluckt der dann bergab, bei gleicher Fahrtechnik, meine Staubwolke. 

Die Eierlegende-Bike-Wollmilchsau gibt es leider auch 2012 noch nicht...


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2012)

Ich wusste nicht, dass der Sitzwinkel sooo wichtig ist wenn es ums klettern geht.
Bei mir leigt es immer an den Beinen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (14. April 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...auf der Strasse ist ein gewöhnliches Rennrad tatsächlich schneller als das Alti, da sollten die Konstrukteure auch noch einmal darüber gehen...



In so einem kurzen Satz soviel Sarkasmus unterzubringen, das muss ich noch lernen 

Genau der Knackpunkt und die einfache Antwort auf diese sinnlose Diskussion hier 

Wisst ihr, es ist schon ein Unterscheid wenn jemand in den Tiroler Alpen zb von Klettereigenschaften spricht, oder in den deutschen Voralpen zb  Wenn ich 4 Std mehr als 2000HM am Stück bergauftreten muss, und auf der Abfahrt dann vllcht nicht mal 1 Std, dann wird derjeniger wahrscheinlich ein Carbonhardtail fahren wollen sogar.

Dass man aber wie ich zb beim Lambsenjoch am Achensee 300HM raufträgt und dann hochalpin auf Trails wieder runterjagt recht lange, das ist was anderes... hier sind sage und schreibe auch bergab eine Std Vorsprung eines Carbonhardtailbikers sehr schnell wieder aufgeholt mit einem Slayer zb... und man hat auch noch Spass dabei zuzusehen wie es demjenigen die bandscheiben rausdrückt


----------



## j-lux (21. April 2012)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne mein Alti von 3x9-Fach auf 2x9Fach mit 22-36er Kettenblättern plus Bashguard umrüsten. Leider habe ich keine Erfahrungen mit 2-Fach.

Brauche ich jetzt nen neuen Umwerfer? Leider finde ich keinen 2x9-Fach Umwerfer mit Direktmount oder kann ich einen beliebigen 2-Fach (auch 2x10) Umwerfer nehmen solange die Gesamtkapazität passt?
Und wie ist das mit den 2-Fach Triggern für 9-Fach?

Ich habe hier schon einige Bilder von euch mit dieser Konfiguaration gesehen und wäre dankbar für eure Tips.

Gruß

j-lux


----------



## blaubaer (21. April 2012)

ein hallo zurück 

du brauchst keinen neuen oder anderen umwerfer  

einfach bei dem alten Umwerfer, die einte stellschraube, von den 2en, oben auf dem Umwerfer so reinschrauben, dass es nicht mehr möglich ist auf das äusserste kettenblatt zu schalten  



			
				j-lux schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie ist das mit den 2-Fach Triggern für 9-Fach?



Links nimmt man eine normalen Trigger für 2 oder 3-fach umd rechts einen für 9-fach...
hab in deinem Fotoalbum gesehen dass Du jetzt schon mit triggern fährst, einfach weiterbenutzen 

also ganz einfach, umrüsten auf 2x9... grosses und mittleres Kettenblatt runter - 36er und Bash ranschrauben, umwerfer einstellen und Fertig


----------



## j-lux (21. April 2012)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort...und da leidet auch die Schaltperformence nicht?
Wozu zum Teufel gibts dann überhaupt 2-Fach Trigger bzw. Umwerfer, wenn man alles über die Begrenzungsschrauben einstellen kann? 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen zur MRP 2x Kettenführung am Alti? Passt das?


----------



## wuerope5 (21. April 2012)

Hallo Zet- Grüße aus Tirol 
und Lamsenjoch wird ohne (p) geschrieben - und von Schieben oder Tragen keine Rede
alles fahrbar auch mit einem Slayer sowohl von Eng als auch von der Stallenhütte 2 bar mehr Luftdruck im Dämpfer Uphill eine Gabel mit ETA und es funktioniert  - aber das Alti etwas umgebaut und es funktioniert auch gut - natürlich bergauf nicht so locker wie eine Carbongurke mit 1,9 Zoll Asphaltschneidern und möchtegern 60 mm FW vorne. Aber Downhill mit 2,4 er Patschen und 150 Fw vorne ergibt 2 kg leichter als das Slayer -das wäre für mich eine Option habe ich aber leider noch nicht probiert und keine Erfahrungen im WEB bezüglich härterem Einsatz gelesen und das mit den Bandscheiben ist halt "selber schuld"


----------



## zet1 (22. April 2012)

aha, d.h. den Zick Zack Weg im Hintergrund links zum Lamsenjoch, den fährst du rauf?

Ich möchte nun gelinde gesagt schreiben, dass jeder ein Lügner ist, der das behauptet, da fährt mit Garantie keiner hoch!!


----------



## All-Mountain (22. April 2012)

zet1 schrieb:


> aha, d.h. den Zick Zack Weg im Hintergrund links zum Lamsenjoch, den fährst du rauf?
> 
> Ich möchte nun gelinde gesagt schreiben, dass jeder ein Lügner ist, der das behauptet, da fährt mit Garantie keiner hoch!!



Er schreibt doch, "von der Eng oder Stallnalm" hoch, da kenne ich nur ganz wenige die das schaffen, aber ist machbar. 
Der "Zick-Zack-Trail geht runter zur Gramaialm, den fährt tatsächlich keiner hoch und komplett runter auch ganz wenige


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. April 2012)

Geile Nummer! GesternNachmittag war es hier das erste mal trocken am Garadasee. Da habe ich mir das Altitude geschnappt und gleich mal ne kurze aber geile Tour gedreht. Resultat, ab hälfte der Tour siffte die immernoch neue Marzocchi wie Sau und das Öl lief bis auf die Bremsbeläge. Also Samstag gleich zum Marzocchi Stand. Gut das ich auch das Slayer mit habe.

Der Test, mal wieder ein Marzocchifahrwerk zu kaufen ging ja mal schön nach hinten los. Der Dämpfer war auch verpackungsfrisch defekt und war letzten Monat schon bei Cosmicsports.
Wenn die nach der Reparatur wieder so schnell kaputt gehen Wechsel ich den Hersteller! Ansonsten läuft das Alti aber richtig gut!


----------



## zet1 (25. April 2012)

wo sifft es raus? aussen an dem Luftventil beim Air assist? da ist anscheinend entweder kein oring drunter ab werk, oder der ist zwischenzeitlich zu porös geworden... bekanntes problem... leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (25. April 2012)

ich sag es ja MZ ist tot !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. April 2012)

Ja genau. Die ganze Dichtung ist auch voll. Ich glaube aber auch unten am Comperssionsknopf.

Ja ich habe gehofft das es endlich mal wieder bergauf geht.


----------



## zet1 (3. Mai 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> ich sag es ja MZ ist tot !



dann bin ich gerne Leichenfledderer 

mMn immer noch die besten Gabeln und kaputt gehen tut bei Rock Schrott ums vielfache mehr zB!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Mai 2012)

also der Oring war es auch. Die ganze Kartusche war aber auch hinüber und siffte aus dem Ventil. Jetzt habe ich eine von 2011. Den Tausch haben sie auf dem Festival schnell hinbekommen.

Ach...das Altitude lief sowas von gut. Wenn es mal lief )
Auch auf richtig ruppigen oder Triallasstigen Abfahrten.


----------



## blaubaer (12. Mai 2012)

berauschende Feierabendrunde mit dem Altitude... gestern...


----------



## na!To (12. Mai 2012)

Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2012)

super bild, erinnert ans innere meiner bikeschuhe.


----------



## Sw!tch (13. Mai 2012)

Berauschend? Was genau sind das für Pilze?


----------



## neikless (13. Mai 2012)

Magic !!!


----------



## blaubaer (14. Mai 2012)

Danke @ll  

berauschend waren an dem tag eher die wärme, sonne und die trails... 

denn, wer braucht schon andere mittelchen, als ein Rocky, dass es einem gut geht...


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Mai 2012)

ab heute bin ich auch besitzer eines alti...29er...bilder folgen dann noch wenn der umbau vollendet ist.

Freu mich riesig...dafür muss jetzt mein MSL 70 gehen


----------



## peterbe (22. Mai 2012)

Da gleicht sich ja unser Fuhrpark immer mehr an: bin gespannt auf dein Alti. 29er rules


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Mai 2012)

hab mir auch das gleiche gedacht

wird sicher cool. Der LRS ist der normale DT swiss mit 370er nabe. Ned sehr leicht aber dafür wird er dann so richtig drangenommen ohne schlechtes gewissen.

Denke aber kommt gut das ganze...


----------



## DerPinguin (25. Mai 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ab heute bin ich auch besitzer eines alti...29er...bilder folgen dann noch wenn der umbau vollendet ist.
> 
> Freu mich riesig...dafür muss jetzt mein MSL 70 gehen



Moin,

was baust Du denn alles um? Bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Alti 29" und bin am überlegen was ich ändere..... Bisschen individuell soll´s schon sein.

mfg

Waldi


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Mai 2012)

na ja, vorbau (easton), Kurbel (XTR), Stütze (Thomson elite), Sattel (SLR Carbon), Bremsen (Komplett R1), LRS noch DT Swiss aber mit 370er Naben, Griffe (WCS oder ESI).

Lenker bleibt mal noch der easton EC 70
Rest ebenfalls.

bei gelegenheit ev mal nen LRS mit Chris King naben und ZTR Crest felgen...


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juni 2012)

nun hier mein neues alti in 29er version.

kleinere sachen sind geändert worden. lenker kommt noch nen leichteren als den ec70 alu.

12,7kg von meinem shop gewogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (6. Juni 2012)

@doc: während ich eher Richtung robust gegangen bin, hast du ja den Leichtbau gewählt. Aber eine Frage: kommst du mit der Größe hin? Mir scheint ja der Sattelauszug sehr hoch zu sein. bei meinen 199cm und einem XL-Rahmen ist die Stütze nicht soweit raus:





Aber wenns für dich passt, ist es ja ok

Und meine Frage: Ist das denn schon ein 2012er Rad? Die Gabel sieht gar nicht aus wie eine 34er, ich dachte 2012 sind 34er Gabeln mit 120 mm eingebaut worden. Oder täuscht mein Auge?


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Juni 2012)

Es ist ein 2011er modell...

Na ja, leichtbau ist bei mir bischen anders...ist ne elite stütze,mit slr carbon vom element übernommen. Auch die Kurbel hab ich übernommen vom element. Vorbau ist nen ec90er mit dem original ec70 lenker. Bremsen sind formula r1 drauf auch vom element.

LRS ist auch bischen anders, da vorher original hutschibutschi naben drauf waren.

wenn man die linie beim bus anschaut gehts noch mit der überhöhung. ISt halt nen 18,5er rahmen.

Darum ist der auszug so weit raus. Sattelüberhöhung ist etwa 10-12cm.

Bin es letzte woche mal auf nem sehr harten trail gefahren. Das ding ist gut zu fahren und wendig.


----------



## 2o83 (17. Juni 2012)

Letzes Bild von meinem Alti, der Rahmen steht zum Verkauf, musste etwas Neuem weichen.







Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Juni 2012)

Zu geil das Bike mit der Farb- und Austattungswahl!
Was ist es den geworden? Vielleicht ja das woran ich auch denke


----------



## 2o83 (20. Juni 2012)

Ist ein Nukeproof Mega geworden, Slayer war leider keins wie ich es haben wollte auf die Schnelle verfügbar. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht kommt dann nächstes Jahr wieder eins von RM, ich lasse mich mal überraschen was die noch im Köcher haben für die nächste Saison! 

Cheers!


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Juni 2012)

I LOVE MY RIDE!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Juni 2012)

Auch sehr geil so ganz in schwarz


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Juli 2012)

Hattest du dein Hinterbau schon einmal auseinander Souly?

Nachdem das Knacken an meinem Altitude noch doller geworden ist bin ich auf Fehlersuche gegangen. Wenn ich die Umlenkwippen vom Dämpfer und vom Hauptrahmen löse, entspannt sich der Hinterbau und die rechte Wippe bekommt 3-4 mm Luft zum Hauptrahmen. Die Linke Seite liegt schön an.
Somit verkanntet sich bei festziehen alles und der Hinterbau verbiegt sich schön auf Spannung. Ich denke das Knacken kommt durch die verkannteten Lager die somit ein wenig Spiel haben. 

Super.....Montag wieder Bikeaction anrufen und reklamieren. Ich habe ja sonst nichts zu tun!
Das 3. von 5. Rockys welches einen Fehler hat. Mal mehr mal weniger.


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Juli 2012)

... nein bisher noch nicht,allerdings knackts bei meinem Rahmen auch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j-lux (26. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auch grad am Lager tauschen. Nach nur einem Jahr Betrieb sind die Lager an der Umlenkwippe völlig hin. Die Lager an der Hauptschwinge sind noch ok. Die verbauten Enduro Lager taugen laut meinen Lagerspezialisten vor Ort nix, ist chinesische Billigware. Ich werde jetzt SKF Lager verbauen und mal schauen ob die länger halten. 
Zu meiner Frage: Ich habe also die Schraube an der Hauptschwinge wieder mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment (siehe Explosionszeichnung) festgezogen und irgendwie läuft die jetzt total schwergängig. Habe leider vorher nicht genau darau geachtet wie "leichtgängig" die laufen muss. Erst wenn ich die 5NM Grenze unterschreite läuft die Schwinge...das ist doch aber zu wenig oder?


----------



## j-lux (26. Juli 2012)

Es geht jetzt....ich habe die zwei konischen Unterlegscheiben an falscher Stelle montiert...Jetzt hats den Rahmen ein wenig verkrazt ohh mann...kurz mal zwischendurch Lager tauschen war wohl doch nicht so ne tolle Idee...nächstes mal nehm ich mir nen ganzen Vormittag Zeit und mach das in Ruhe


----------



## blaubaer (27. Juli 2012)

Bastel Zeit... da am Weekend der Winter zurückkehrt...


----------



## Nussketier (29. Juli 2012)

Wie ist so dein erster Eindruck von Gabel? Warum musste die Rockshox gehen?


----------



## blaubaer (29. Juli 2012)

Der erste eindruck : einfach genial das Teil  
Ansprechen vom 1.Meter an seidenweich, vielseitig einstellbar, Typisches Marzocchi Ölschlürfen  

Die Schrottrockx musste gehen, weil das Ansprechen eher schlechter wurde statt besser und 2 Einstellknöpfe, nach nur gerade 6 Monaten, keine Wirkung mehr zeigten.


----------



## Sw!tch (29. Juli 2012)

Cool das die Marzocchi so gut funktioniert, Service wird aber auch sie irgendwann brauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (30. Juli 2012)

service ja klar... aber nicht schon nach einem halben jahr einsatz, und wenn doch... schwieriger als jener von der 55er wird der wohl kaum sein, zum selbermachen  


normalerweise sollte ein gabel mitder einfahrweise ja besser werden, vom ansprechen und sensibilität, was die RockShox aber nicht tat. eher sie wurde zäher und auf meiner 25km runde schmerzten danach meine hangelenke so wie zu alten DH zeiten .


----------



## Elefantenvogel (30. Juli 2012)

Naja, halbes Jahr.... da musste ich bei meiner Fox 36 float früher ran mitm Service  Schaut super aus mit der Gabel! Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Fulcrum LRS? Brauche auch irgendwann dieses Jahr nen neuen für mein Slayer...


----------



## blaubaer (30. Juli 2012)

ja, also bei der 36 Float im Slayer schraubte ich auch früher drann rum, und hoffte auf besseres ansprechen. 
mit dem wechsel dann zur Mz 55 hatte ich 1 jahr ruhe, immer das selbe oder noch bessere ansprechen und sonst auch keine probleme. jetzt vor einem monat den Service selbst gemacht. alles wieder i.o. !! vor 2 Wochen jetzt noch der Wechsel auf 10W öl ... wau, wenn ich gewusst hätte dass die damit nochmals soviel besser geht, hätte ich früher gewechselt.

hoffentlich bei der 44er nicht anders... schauen wir mal... 

Fulcrum; 
hier beim Altitude, das hinterrad fahr ich seit 2 jahren, ohne probleme.
beim Slayer, selber Radsatz, seit einem Jahr, auch ohne probleme !! 
Keine Dellen oder 8.ter, keine Lagerprobleme, und vom Preis / Leistung sowieso unschlagbar  
und ich bin einer, der mit relativ wenig Luftdruck unterwegs ist, zwar NoTubes System, 95kg kampfgewicht, Luftdruck vo 1.5-1.8bar / hi 1.8-2.0bar, bei beiden Bikes, Altitude und Slayer.


----------



## Nussketier (31. Juli 2012)

Das mit der Rockshox ist natürlich blöd. Aber das mit der 44 kann ich bestätigen: Meine 2010er RC3 ging vom ersten Tag an wie ein warmes Messer durch Butter.


----------



## neikless (31. Juli 2012)

und am zweiten Tag war sie kaputt ? Habe aus erster Hand, mehrfach, leider nichts gutes 
gehört ... selbst nach Garantie nach wenigen fahr "minuten" wieder totalausfall !
Mz ist bis auf weiteres für mich qualitativ einfach nicht akzeptabel !


----------



## Nussketier (31. Juli 2012)

Also eben hat sie noch funktioniert...Nein, im Ernst, ich habe bisher keine Probleme mit der Gabel. Hoffe, das bleibt auch so.


----------



## neikless (31. Juli 2012)

ja wenn die geht dann läuft es wohl aber wenn der wurm drin ist ...
das mir zuviel Lotto !


----------



## Nussketier (1. August 2012)

Es ist und bleibt eben italienische Präzisionsarbeit


----------



## knallerkay (1. August 2012)

Oh... Da mache ich mir sorgen, die Formula kommt auch aus Italien...


----------



## neikless (1. August 2012)

knallerkay schrieb:


> Oh... Da mache ich mir sorgen ...


 zu Recht !


aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema ...





hier mal meins aus der Vergangenheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. August 2012)

Kann es sein das mein 19 Zoll RSL Rahmen ohne Dämpfer etc. 2,7 kg wiegt?


----------



## neikless (3. August 2012)

ja kann sein muss aber nicht !


----------



## Jako (4. August 2012)

ja, das war für mich auch frustrierend was der rahmen wiegt.... man musste schon sehr auf die teile achten um überhaupt 12,0 kg zu erreichen. gruß jako


----------



## neikless (4. August 2012)

ja ist schon derb, mein alti hatte sogar knapp 14 kilos, gefahren ist es trotzdem gut,
und dafür musste ich mir keine Gedanken machen ob´s hält somit auch ok.
Allerdings mach ich mir heute bei 12 kg auch keine Gedanken


----------



## Jako (4. August 2012)

....gut war es, ohne frage.... gruß jako


----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. August 2012)

Tja, das neue Alti wird sicherlich ein wenig leichter sein! ;-) Und zumindest nach dem Foto das ich bei Facebook gesehen habe ein wenig weiter vom Slayer entfernt sein...


----------



## mtb-saanenland (5. August 2012)

Hast du den Link dazu ?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. August 2012)

hab mal nen screenshot von der facebook seite von rocky mountain and friends gemacht.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



new altitude 650b


----------



## neikless (6. August 2012)

the return of the ur-slayer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (6. August 2012)

... war auch direkt mein erster Gedanke


----------



## na!To (6. August 2012)

... hier Stand nichts ...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (6. August 2012)

Mal ne innovative Idee


----------



## kajetan (7. August 2012)

Aber ein relativ schneller Modellwechsel, was das alte Altitude betrifft. War also Mist?


----------



## neikless (7. August 2012)

es wird wohl beides geben, den neuen Rahmen als 650b 
und das "normale" Altitude mit dem "alten" Hinterbau/ Rahmenform


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (7. August 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> es wird wohl beides geben, den neuen Rahmen als 650b
> und das "normale" Altitude mit dem "alten" Hinterbau/ Rahmenform



Nein. Es gibt nur noch 650B Version mit neuem Hinterbau. Das Rollverhalten ist schon spürbar besser und der Hinterbau arbeitet gut, allerdings müßte ich mich mit dem Ride-9 Einstellmöglichkeiten noch mehr auseinandersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (7. August 2012)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:


> allerdings müßte ich mich mit dem *Ride-9 Einstellmöglichkeiten* noch mehr auseinandersetzen.



gibt es dazu i`wo schon genauere infos ?


----------



## kajetan (7. August 2012)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:


> Nein. Es gibt nur noch 650B Version mit neuem Hinterbau. Das Rollverhalten ist schon spürbar besser und der Hinterbau arbeitet gut, allerdings müßte ich mich mit dem Ride-9 Einstellmöglichkeiten noch mehr auseinandersetzen.



Und warum wird die 'alte' Alti-Geometrie in die Tonne getreten? Ich frage mich das ganz ernsthaft. 

Bis vor kurzem habe ich immer gedacht, Rocky entwickelt seine Sachen aus und weiter. Stattdessen werden jetzt im Schnelldurchgang die Konzepte gewechselt und ich sitze jetzt auf einer Auslaufschlurre? Na schönen Dank! 

Ihr könntet ja ein Austauschprogramm ins Leben rufen: Gegen Rückgabe eines alten Altitude-Rahmens bekommt man den neuen für halbes Geld.

Was für ein Antriebskonzept ist das jetzt überhaupt, echte Viergelenker?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## neikless (7. August 2012)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:


> Nein. Es gibt nur noch 650B Version mit neuem Hinterbau.



Nichts gegen Dich, aber das glaub ich erst mal NICHT !!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. August 2012)

Hoffen wir es!


----------



## na!To (8. August 2012)

... hier auch nicht ...


----------



## blaubaer (8. August 2012)

super vielen Dank 

dachte mir schon, das es was so in diese richtung sein wird. 
ist aber sogar noch viel mehr, für einstellungen und fahr- vorlieben


----------



## kajetan (30. August 2012)

Mich hat es selbst immer interessiert, jetzt aus gegebenem Anlaß: Rahmengewicht RM Altitude 50 aus 2009 in 19" - 3320 gr mit leeren Steuersatzschalen und Dämpfer.


----------



## zet1 (31. August 2012)

ich befürchte die neuen 2013er Altis werden ein schlechtes Ansprechverhalten haben und dann leicht degressiv im ersten Drittel.. so wie es vor Jahren beim Slayer und SXC war... scheint ja das Konzept vom Element zu sein, nur mehr Hub... und das finde ich für ein All Mountain bzw Enduro doch recht gewagt,,, gelinde gesagt.

Das alte 2012er Alti war sehr genial, Sitzwinkel der Hammer bergauf, Handling und Schluckvermögen wohl eines der besten am MArkt.. siehe Slayer das alles gewann in den tests...

Danke und Bye Bye Rocky Mountain für 2013 im Altitude Bereich...


----------



## Nussketier (1. September 2012)

Also mir gefällt das 2013er Altitude mittlerweile richtig gut. Muss nur noch ein bißchen sparen. Ab wann sollen die Kisten erhältlich sein?


----------



## MrFaker (5. September 2012)

hallo,

hat jemand interesse an einem 2009 Altitude50? aktuell dämpfer+gabel beim service gewesen. ich bin dieses jahr ein- oder zweimal gefahren, habe leider kaum zeit es zu nutzen. guter zustand.

bei interesse PN.

danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (6. September 2012)

Recon Kassette nur noch mit 9 Gängen ... knack 
Optimierte Kefü und top funktionierender Hinterbau mit RP23 aus dem SXC ... 







Spasseshalber mal mit Reverb,wird aber nicht bleiben ...


----------



## neikless (6. September 2012)

was´n hier los , souly mit vario stütze, aufsteighilfe für alte männer ?  
das alti hat ja sogar eine zugführung für die stütze übrig 

ich bin irgendwie davon (vario stütze) weg gekommen, finde aber eigentlich nicht schlecht den luxus aber
vermissen tu ich´se auch nicht ... nice to have , not must have !
Fernbedienung würde ich in jedem fall immer gern drauf verzichten ! ( wenn möglich / KS Gravity Dropper ...)
Im alti ging es für mich nicht ohne vario stütze weil ich nur so den sattel tief genug bekommen habe ...
ist das Sattelrohr lang genug gehts auch ohne.

die idee mit dem "fleece" in der kefü ist nicht schlecht ... hält das ? und wie lang ? was ist wenns matschig ist ?


----------



## Soulbrother (7. September 2012)

Ohne brachliegende Zugführung wär ich gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen da mal so eine Fahrtechniklegasthenikerhilfe zu montieren  ... ich muß nach einem Test allerdings sagen das zumindest die Reverb exzellent funktioniert,wirklich ein klasse Teil im Gegensatz zur vorher schonmal getesteten Kindshock.Obwohl das eh nur die 100mm Version ist nutze ich maximal 60mm davon,sofern ich sie überhaupt mal nutze...man könnte sich an die Bequemlichkeit allerdings tatsächlich gewöhnen 

Fleece hält jetzt seit dem Sommerurlaub und funktioniert prima.


----------



## blaubaer (10. September 2012)

ich könnt nicht mehr ohne mit meiner GravityDropper-Auf-Absteige-Hilfe  fahren... 
auch wenn das ding sau schwer, 600g, ist. es bleibt und der spass-faktor mit dem Alti ist im moment wieder sehr hoch. Dank der neuen Reifen kombi, vo Medusa hi Ignitor... schade gibt es den Medusa nicht breiter...


----------



## Soulbrother (12. September 2012)

DIE darf jetzt auch bleiben ...








blaubaer schrieb:


> ... schade gibt es den Medusa nicht breiter...



Ja...2.35 würde ich mir ebenfalls sehr wünschen,mein Satz kommt ab November auch wieder drauf


----------



## bestmove (12. September 2012)

Alles in allem sehr stimmig, schönes bike


----------



## zet1 (13. September 2012)

ich kann mir net helfen, aber der Carbon Rahmen gefällt ma überhaupt net, sorry.. die Stütze schaut komplett verloren aus drin nämlich zb...


----------



## blaubaer (13. September 2012)

die Stütze passt farblich zur gabel  zum glück fährste noch kein kashima ... 

das einzigste was mich an der stütze stört, ist die seitliche auslösung unter dem sattel. 
wenn ich bedenke dass ich da letzten ein paar shorts gekillt hab, nur weil ich so stämmige oberschenkel hab welche sogar an dem  sattelgestänge die hosen durchraffeln...


----------



## Nussketier (30. September 2012)

Was braucht es denn, um die Lager an Hinterbau zu entfernen bzw. wieder einzubauen? Bekommt man das als Laie hin? Irgendwelches Spezialwerkzeug erforderlich?
Ich denke nämlich drüber nach, mein Alti übern Winter lackieren oder pulvern zu lassen und dafür müssen die ja raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j-lux (30. September 2012)

@_RokkoFist_

Ich hatte Probleme mit nem knarzendem Hinterbau und wollte alle Lager wechseln. Ich bin auch Laie und habe nichtmal ne Werkbank.
Hier meine Erfahrungen beim 2010er Modell:
Also die Gleitlager an der Kettenstrebe und am Hauptrahmen (im Bereich Tretlager) sind überhaupt kein Problem, einfach mit dem Finger oder Schraubenzieher (kann kaputt gehen) ausdrücken.
Die vier Kugellager an der Umlenkwippe (solltest du die auch lackieren wollen) kann dir jeder Bikeshop problemlos ausschlagen (habe nichtmal was dafür gezahlt) oder du probierst es selber durch einspannen im Schraubstock und passender Stecknuss.
Beim Hauptschwingenlager unten gibt es das Problem, dass die Lager hier von innen nach aussen ausgeschlagen werden. Da ist dann kaum Platz (ca. 5cm) zum ansetzen. Ich habe auch keinen Bikeshop gefunden der mir das ohne Spezialwerkzeug MacGyver mässig machen wollte. Da musst du dich an nen offiziellen Rocky Händler wenden oder du probierst es selbst mit der Gefahr die Lageraufnahme zu schrotten. 
Schau dir auch mal das Technische Handbuch für Rocky Mountain an, gibts bei Bikeaction als PDF.


----------



## Kaffee_trinker (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte gerne meine Fox Gabel durch eine 160mm Gabel (SR Suntour Durolux) ersetzten. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer 160mm Federgabel im Altitude? Wie ist das Fahrverhalten? Zum Bergfahren kann die Gabel auf 120mm abgesenkt werden.

Danke und Gruß
Kaffee trinker


----------



## 2o83 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte mal eine alte Z1 SL mit 150mm drin, die war von der Einbauhöhe so hoch wie eine 160mm Gabel. Das fuhr sich an sich relativ unauffällig, eine kleine Verbesserung bei der Laufruhe bergab war aber zu merken. Der Rahmen ist aber von Rocky Mountain nur bis 150mm Federweg freigegeben (soweit ich weiß). Bergauf war das kein Problem, allerdings hab ich bei mir auch nicht sonderlich steile Rampen in der Umgebung; durch die gute Geometrie lief das einwandfrei. 

Cheers!


----------



## Kaffee_trinker (25. Oktober 2012)

Hey lovetheride,

danke für die Antwort. Ich denke, dann kann mal die 160 mm Gabel testen.

Zum Hinterrad knacken:
Das hab ich auch. Irgend etwas ist da nicht in Ordnung. War deswegen such in der Werkstatt. Nach einem Jahr geht es wieder los. Schade eigentlich. Es ist ein tolles Rad. 

Cheers

Och mach erst mal ne Kaffee Pause...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
eine Frage an die RSL 90 Gemeinde.
Will jemand seinen 20,5 Zoll Rahmen gegen einen 19 Zoll Rahmen tauschen?
Mein Rahmen ist im letzten Winter das erste mal bewegt worden und ist immernoch so gut wie neu. Besser als so gut wie neu 
Die Aufbaustory ist im Forum zu sehen.
Mir ist der 19 Zoll Rahmen vielleicht doch etwas zu klein.

Cu
Niko


----------



## Lateralus87 (27. Oktober 2012)

Servus Techies,
hoffe hier kann mir einer helfen.
Möchte den RP23 Dämpfer von meinem Alti 70 durch einen Marzocchi Roco TST Air austauschen.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das nur der Dämpfer geliefert wird. Wie sieht es mit den Buchsen aus? Muss ich da neue bestellen? Oder kann ich die alten verwenden?
Danke schonmal.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (27. Oktober 2012)

Buchsen kannst Du übernehmen, sind die gleichen 

glaub aber nicht dass Du mit dem Dämpfer glücklich wirst  
den vollen federweg, bzw. hub wirst nicht nutzen können 

der Roco Air LO, wäre besser...


----------



## Lateralus87 (27. Oktober 2012)

Merci für die Hilfe zu den Buchsen.
Hub ist 57mm. Das hat doch der eingebaute RP23 auch sowie der Roco Air Lo.


----------



## blaubaer (28. Oktober 2012)

ja,  57mm Hub und 200mm Einbaulänge.


----------



## Lateralus87 (28. Oktober 2012)

Hm, warum meinst du das ich dann den Roco TST nicht voll ausnutzen kann?
Mit dem RP23 hab ich oft das Problem das er sich aufwippt. Auch bei aktivierter Pro Pedal funktion. Da ich auch recht schwer bin (110kg) denke ich das ich mit dem höheren Volumen und der besseren Abstimmung des TST das Problem nicht mehr habe.
Ich nutze das Alti für alles,gehe damit gerne in Bikepark und fahre auch damit in die Arbeit. Und auf geraden Strecken nervt das gewippe ziemlich.


----------



## 2o83 (28. Oktober 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Buchsen kannst Du übernehmen, sind die gleichen
> 
> glaub aber nicht dass Du mit dem Dämpfer glücklich wirst
> den vollen federweg, bzw. hub wirst nicht nutzen können
> ...



Also ich habe in meinem Alti sowohl den Hub des Roco Air und Coil voll ausgenutzt, bei Fahrfertig ~100kg. Wobei das Verhalten des Hinterbaus mit dem Coil-Dämpfer echt ein Traum war. Und ein allzu großer Gewichtsunterschied von Roco Air zu Coil + Titanfeder war auch nicht. 

Cheers!


----------



## HellStallion (30. Oktober 2012)

hallo zusammen

ein freund von mir hat sich eben nen rahmen gekauft (altitude 50 2010)
ich versuch die dämpfereinbaulänge zu finden, jedoch ohne erfolg.

kann mir da jemand von euch weiterhelfen?

gruss


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Oktober 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Buchsen kannst Du übernehmen, sind die gleichen
> 
> glaub aber nicht dass Du mit dem Dämpfer glücklich wirst
> den vollen federweg, bzw. hub wirst nicht nutzen können
> ...



 ... also ich konnte sowohl mit dem Roco Air-TST als auch mit dem Air-LO jeweils den vollen Hub nutzen!

Du weißt schon das man am unteren Ende des Kolbens,da wo die kleine Senkschraube sitzt,die Progression verstellen kann ?!  ... ich weiß es aber auch erst seit Kurzem 



HellStallion schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> ein freund von mir hat sich eben nen rahmen gekauft (altitude 50 2010)
> ich versuch die dämpfereinbaulänge zu finden, jedoch ohne erfolg.
> ...



200/57mm


----------



## blaubaer (31. Oktober 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das man am unteren Ende des Kolbens,da wo die kleine Senkschraube sitzt,die Progression verstellen kann ?!  ... ich weiß es aber auch erst seit Kurzem




nee wusste ich nicht  
aber was für ein werkzeug braucht man da ? normaler Inbus passt ja nicht ?? 
liegt da drunter noch etwas oder könnte man die Schraube aufboren und dann rausdrehen ??


----------



## Lateralus87 (31. Oktober 2012)

Hab mir mal den TST Air bestellt. Bin gespannt was er kann.
Danke schonmal für den Tipp mit der Progression


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Oktober 2012)

blaubaer schrieb:


> nee wusste ich nicht
> aber was für ein werkzeug braucht man da ? normaler Inbus passt ja nicht ??
> liegt da drunter noch etwas oder könnte man die Schraube aufboren und dann rausdrehen ??




 ...damit hab ich mich bis dato noch nicht näher auseinandersetzen müssen.Notfalls würde ich bei Cosmic Sports anrufen und mit dem Fred /Technik Rücksprache halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus3110 (6. November 2012)

Nur so am Rande und ja ich weiss es gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin, aber ich möchte mein Alti 90 Carbon 20,5" als Komplettbike verkaufen. Wer interesse hat, näheres per PM.

Gruss


----------



## Lateralus87 (6. November 2012)

So, nun ist er da. Der Roco TST Air. Ziemlich nerviger Einbau durch die seltsamen von Marzocchi verwendeten bereits eingepressten Buchsen.
Morgen mache ich die erste Ausfahrt. Aber beim einstellen des Rebound und einer kleinen Runde in der Garage konnte ich schon merken das er im Climb Modus wirklich kaum einfedert :-D

Allerdings habe ich beim einbauen gesehen, dass der TST Hebel in mittlerer Position evtl in den Rahmen stechen könnte. 
Hast du das auch gehabt @soulrider? Mir ist es nur im komplett leeren Zustand aufgefallen, ob es auch unter Druck passieren kann, weiß ich noch nicht.

Grüße.


----------



## 2o83 (7. November 2012)

Schleifpapier nehmen und die Kante am Hebel brechen/abschleifen. 
Dann passt das auch, hatte das gleiche Problem mit dem Stahlfeder-Pendant. 

Cheers!


----------



## peterbe (11. November 2012)

Altitude heißt auch 29


----------



## na!To (11. November 2012)

Super Foto


----------



## worrest-t (12. November 2012)

Moin moin,

bin gerade auf der suche nach einem gebrauchsten Alti Rahmen und durchstöbere dazu das Netz und diverse Auktions- und Forumsseiten. 

Nun habe ich eine Frage, dass neue Altitude wurde seit 2009 gebaut und 2013 kommt nun eine andere Form raus. 

Von Geometrien habe ich keine Ahnung, daher habe ich mir die Modelljahre in einer Vergleichstabelle der gennanten Jahre aufgeschrieben und konnte einen Trend zu immer steileren Lenkwinkeln und Sitzwinkeln erkennen. Sowie noch andere Veränderungen.

Kann mir jemand mal die spürbaren Unterschiede von 2009 Modell über 2011 und 2012 bis zu den neuen 2013 Modell erklären? Ich sehe da nur Zahlen und eine Entwicklung, wenn ich raten sollte, würde ich sagen, es wird immer direkter also Race lastiger. Ist das richtig?

Schönen Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## na!To (12. November 2012)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> bin gerade auf der suche nach einem gebrauchsten Alti Rahmen und durchstöbere dazu das Netz und diverse Auktions- und Forumsseiten.
> 
> ...


Werde morgen mal etwas mehr schreiben, aber fürs erste:
Das 2013 Alti kann man im Grunde mit keinem bisherigen vergleichen. Zum einen dank der 650b (27,5") Laufräder, zu anderen durch das Ride-9 System zum abstimmen, und der Montage des Federbeines am Rahmen, auf unterschiedliche Fahrweisen und Körpergewichte.


----------



## worrest-t (13. November 2012)

na!To schrieb:


> Werde morgen mal etwas mehr schreiben, aber fürs erste:
> Das 2013 Alti kann man im Grunde mit keinem bisherigen vergleichen. Zum einen dank der 650b (27,5") Laufräder, zu anderen durch das Ride-9 System zum abstimmen, und der Montage des Federbeines am Rahmen, auf unterschiedliche Fahrweisen und Körpergewichte.



Das wäre nett 

Vorrangig geht es mir um die Modelle von 2009 bis 2012, da mir das Framekit des 2013, als Student, zu teuer ist. Dies hatte ich mir nur angesehen, um die Entwicklung besser verstehen zu können. Über Ride 9 und 650b habe ich mich informiert und 29 oder 27,5 kommen bei meinem Profil eigentlich nicht in Frage. Daher würde ich gerne etwas über die Unterschiede der Rahmen bei 26" Rädern wissen.

Gruß

worrest


----------



## worrest-t (17. November 2012)

So habe nun nochmal eine andere Frage, die mich brennend interessiert. Ich habe ein Altitude meiner Traumzusammenstellung angeboten bekommen. Das Bike hat eine Rahmengröße von 18". Nun bin ich nur ein 19" probe gefahren, was ich perfekt fand.

Meine Schritthöhe ist 90 cm, bei einer Körpergröße von 186 cm.

Ich bitte um Infos, ob jemand mit ähnlicher Größe ein 18" fährt oder getestet hat und ob es klappen kann oder ich die Finger davon lassen soll.

Würde mich super über Anregungen freuen

worrest-t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (17. November 2012)

dürfte dier sehr sicher *zu klein* sein !


----------



## worrest-t (17. November 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> dürfte dier sehr sicher *zu klein* sein !



Danke,

ja das glaube ich jetzt auch. Habe mal eben den gesamten Thread angefangen durchzulesen und zwischen S. 46 und 48 gibt es zwei Altipiloten, die bei gleicher Größe/ Schrittlänge zwischen 19" und 20,5" schwanken. Da fällt 18" wohl klar raus. Schade war ein sehr gutes Angebot.

Schöne Grüße

worrest-t


----------



## worrest-t (19. November 2012)

Hallo Alti Gemeinde,

bei mir wird es nun immer konkreter und habe mich entschlossen, mein Traumrad selber aufzubauen. DafÃ¼r suche ich fÃ¼r ein Altitude Rahmen mit DÃ¤mpfer. Dabei habe ich sehr konkrete Vorstellungen und wÃ¼re mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir, unten beschriebene, Rahmen anbieten kÃ¶nntet, auch wenn ihr diesen vielleicht erst in 1-2 Monaten verkaufen mÃ¶chtet.

In Frage kommen fÃ¼r mich folgende Modelle (Farbkombinationen)

2010
- Altitude 29
- Altitude 70

2011
- Altitude 29
- Altitude 50
- Altitude 70

2012
- Altitude 70
- Altitude 970

Aufgrund meines Budgets mÃ¶chte ich mich auf gut erhaltende und gebrauchte Rahmen bis 650â¬ beschrÃ¤nken. Ich weiÃ, das die 2012 Modelle dort wahrscheinlich ausscheiden, hab sie aber dennoch mal aufgezÃ¤hlt. 

Edit: Da habe ich das wichtigste ja vergessen, der Rahmen soll in GrÃ¶Ãe 19" oder 20.5" sein

SchÃ¶nen GruÃ

worrest-t


----------



## Lateralus87 (19. November 2012)

Hi,
vielleicht ist das was für dich?
Die haben das 29er in M noch als Testbike. Musst ein bisschen runter scrollen.
http://www.rocky-mountain-and-friends.de/cms/index.php/testbikes
Ich weiß das du eigtl bloß Frameset suchst, aber das ist halt ein gutes Angebot, deshalb poste ich es einfach mal für dich.


----------



## worrest-t (19. November 2012)

Danke, solche Angebote sind immer sehr interessant. Nur ist für mich ein Grund, einen Aufbau zu realisieren, auch der, das ich alles nach und nach kaufen kann. So kann ich Erspartes, Weihnachtsgeld und Geburtstagsgeld dafür umsetzen und muss nicht einen batzen Geld auf einmal parat haben. Einen komplett Kauf könnte ich sonst wohl erst Februar machen und das ist mir viel zu lang .

Im Bikemarkt ist ein Altitude 50 aus 2011 (Das wäre sogar mein Traummodell) für 1600 leider aber in der falschen Größe. Wäre das in meiner Größe, hätte ich wohl das Geld aufgetrieben und es sofort gekauft. Aber bei 2000 muss ein armer Student (ich glaub das sind Studenten eh immer ) lange für stricken. Obwohl ein 2012 Modell für das Geld echt super ist.

Eine Frage, glaubt ihr durch die neuen 650B Modelle von Rocky erleiden die 29 Modelle einen rapiden Wertverlust, da abzusehen ist, das es nur eine Modeerscheinung war und sich 650B Modelle durchgesetzt haben?

Schönen Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## sevens4 (19. November 2012)

Ich bin das 650 b gefahren und muss sagen ist echt super, hätte es sofort gekauft. Leider kann niemand genaue Angaben über die verfügbarkeit geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus3110 (20. November 2012)

worrest-t schrieb:


> D
> 
> Eine Frage, glaubt ihr durch die neuen 650B Modelle von Rocky erleiden die 29 Modelle einen rapiden Wertverlust, da abzusehen ist, das es nur eine Modeerscheinung war und sich 650B Modelle durchgesetzt haben?
> 
> ...



Das wird dir nur eine Glaskugel beantworten können und auch das Angebot und die Nachfrage. Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass ein Rocky Mountain stark unter Preisdruck gerät. 

Zu deiner Rahmengröße...ich habe mit 1cm weniger Schrittlänge die Größe 20,5" genommen. Ich finde man sitzt in dem Rad und kostet die staight up Geometrie aus. 19" wäre mir zu Cross Country mäßig gewesen und ich hätte auf dem Rad "gelegen" anstatt zu sitzen. Meine Meinung.


----------



## worrest-t (20. November 2012)

> Zu deiner Rahmengröße...ich habe mit 1cm weniger Schrittlänge die Größe 20,5" genommen. Ich finde man sitzt in dem Rad und kostet die staight up Geometrie aus. 19" wäre mir zu Cross Country mäßig gewesen und ich hätte auf dem Rad "gelegen" anstatt zu sitzen. Meine Meinung.



Danke, habe meine Suche ausgedehnt, da ich durch lesen dieses Threads auch viele Altitude Fahrer mit gleicher Schrittlänge und 20,5" gesehen habe.


----------



## mosquito68 (12. Dezember 2012)

Passiert hier noch was?


----------



## mosquito68 (12. Dezember 2012)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Hallo Alti Gemeinde,
> 
> bei mir wird es nun immer konkreter und habe mich entschlossen, mein Traumrad selber aufzubauen. Dafür suche ich für ein Altitude Rahmen mit Dämpfer. Dabei habe ich sehr konkrete Vorstellungen und würe mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir, unten beschriebene, Rahmen anbieten könntet, auch wenn ihr diesen vielleicht erst in 1-2 Monaten verkaufen möchtet.
> 
> ...



Und, bist du fündig geworden? Ich habe noch einen 2009/2010 90er RSL in 20,5'. Kannst du für 650,- im Vorbeigehen mitnehmen...


----------



## worrest-t (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich hoffe doch!!!

Bin grade bei meinem Alti RSL 90 Aufbau und werde den Thread weiter am leben erhalten. Ich hoffe aber, dass nicht jeder sein schönes Alti gegen das neue 650B verkauft hat.

Schönen Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallö
kann mier jemand sagen ob der Manitou Evolver
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqO4em9jTm8"]Manitou Evolver ISX-6 - YouTube[/nomedia]

in's Alti 90 Carbon passt ???


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Dezember 2012)

Sollte eigentlich passen ... genau kann ich es dir aber erst zwischen den Jahren sagen ... nach Neugestaltung


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Dezember 2012)

Hmm,bist wohl der einzige der dies beantworten kann !?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Dezember 2012)

Willst du dir etwa ein Altitude kaufen?


----------



## mohrstefan (19. Dezember 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Willst du dir etwa ein Altitude kaufen?


 Jo,hoffe es kommt noch unter'n Baum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (24. Dezember 2012)

Es ist da und der DÄMPFER passt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. Dezember 2012)

also doch rechtzeitig zu Weihnachten 
Hast du schon Kratzer gefunden?


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Dezember 2012)

So
Habe da noch ein paar Fragen vor Zusammenbau .
-exaktes Dämpferbuchsenmass .
-zulässiges Fahrergewicht, angeblich max 90 kg .
-max Gabel FW in mm .
Danke


----------



## neikless (27. Dezember 2012)

- 22,2
- Gewichtsempfehlung bis 90 kg oder 100 kg  weiss nicht mehr, frag doch mal bei bikeaction ob deine pfunde ok sind 
- 140mm


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Dezember 2012)

und oben ??? 27,6 mm wie beim Slayer 2011 ??


----------



## Nussketier (27. Dezember 2012)

Maximale Einbauhöhe der Gabel hat mir BikeAction mal mit 550mm mitgeteilt. Ich fahre eine EXM mit 150mm FW und die passt gut zum Rad.


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Dezember 2012)

Im tech manual steht 140-150mm,mit der Zocchi 55 ATA auf 150mm u. auch mal 155mm getravelt fuhr es sich ebenfalls sehr,sehr angenehm,ebenso mit der alten Fox36 mit 150mm.Darunter würd ich nicht gehen.



mohrstefan schrieb:


> .
> ... -exaktes Dämpferbuchsenmass ...



hab mir gerade 22.0 und 28.0 bestellt


----------



## mohrstefan (30. Dezember 2012)

Dämpferbuchsenmass 22,2 ----28,5 mm !


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Januar 2013)

Der Sommer kann kommen .....
Ich binn begeistert !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Januar 2013)

Oha! Und, die Größe passt?


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Januar 2013)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Oha! ...



DAS hast du zu verantworten !!!


----------



## mohrstefan (9. Januar 2013)

mier schon 
und JA hat er


----------



## mohrstefan (12. Januar 2013)

So !!


----------



## worrest-t (15. Januar 2013)

Moin moin,

muss ich mir einen Adapter kaufen, wenn ich diese Bremsen (Shimano SLX BR-675) kaufe? Scheiben wollte ich 180/180 fahren. Oder reicht bei einem Alti auch die 180/160 Kombi?

Zudem habe ich gesehen, dass noch eine Schraube in der hinteren Bremsaufnahme von meinem Rahmen steckt. Es ist nicht die hinterste von den beiden, sondern die zweite Richtung vorne betrachtet. Diese lässt sich in Form von drehen und leichten schlägen mit einem Schraubendreher nicht rausbekommen. Hatte schon jemand einen ähnlichen Fall? Kann man sie bedenkenlos drinlassen oder habt ihr Tipps wie ich se rausbekomme?  

Schönen Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Januar 2013)

Hm , ich Denke am HR ist ne 160er ausgelegt, also für mehr > Adapter  und am VR hängt von der Gabel ab !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## worrest-t (15. Januar 2013)

Ah Ok, da hab ich ne EXM 150 von DT Swiss, da kann ich in den Specs nachschauen. Was für ne Kombi fährst du denn an deinem Alti?

Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Januar 2013)

Am HR 180 M4 und am VR 205 HOPE M6 !!!
Mann hat so seine Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## worrest-t (15. Januar 2013)

Ok, das brauch ich nie im Leben. Ich wiege 80 Kilo und werde wohl am häufigsten im Norden Lüneburger Heide und Harz fahren. Aber um mir Reserven für nen Alpen X oder Sonstiges offen zu halten tendiere ich zu 180/180. na mal sehen, werd nochmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen.

Vielen Dank

Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Januar 2013)

180 hatte ich bzw die M6 brauch ne 183er. 
ne mein lieber 203mm/205mm ist die bessere Wahl vorallem am VR !!
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Januar 2013)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> muss ich mir einen Adapter kaufen, wenn ich diese Bremsen (Shimano SLX BR-675) kaufe? Scheiben wollte ich 180/180 fahren. Oder reicht bei einem Alti auch die 180/160 Kombi?



Ja,du brauchst auf jeden Fall einen Adapter ... egal für welche Scheibengröße ... von PM (Sattel) auf IS (Rahmen),da du ansonsten den Sattel gar nicht am Rahmen befestigen könntest.

Mir reicht 180/160 mit 100Kg völlig aus ... sind ja schließlich Shimano Bremsen 



worrest-t schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich gesehen, dass noch eine Schraube in der hinteren Bremsaufnahme von meinem Rahmen steckt. Es ist nicht die hinterste von den beiden, sondern die zweite Richtung vorne betrachtet. Diese lässt sich in Form von drehen und leichten schlägen mit einem Schraubendreher nicht rausbekommen. Hatte schon jemand einen ähnlichen Fall? Kann man sie bedenkenlos drinlassen oder habt ihr Tipps wie ich se rausbekomme?
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> 
> worrest-t



Sofern die Schraube ein M6 Gewinde .hat .. wovon ich mal ausgehe ...  und dieses lang genug ist für die Adapteraufnahme lass sie drin und verwende sie einfach dafür.Vermutlich hängt einfach nur zuviel Lack im Loch.


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Januar 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ja,du brauchst auf jeden Fall einen Adapter ... egal für welche Scheibengröße ... von PM (Sattel) auf IS (Rahmen),da du ansonsten den Sattel gar nicht am Rahmen befestigen könntest.
> 
> Mir reicht 180/160 mit 100Kg völlig aus ... sind ja schließlich Shimano Bremsen
> 
> ...


----------



## neikless (15. Januar 2013)

180/160 kann ich mir bei meinen 82 kg ja gerade noch vorstellen bei 100 oder mehr  find ich das schon gewagt ! also Stefan auf zum Phat-battle !
ich fahre lieber 200/180 oder 180/180 auch wenn ich im sommer immer etwas abspecke  !


----------



## worrest-t (15. Januar 2013)

Alles klar besten Dank euch für die Beratung. Werde nun ne 180/180 Kombi kaufen, aber eine Frage bleibt noch aus. Meine Federgabel Dt Swiss EXM 150 hat ne PM aufnahme, genau wie die SLX Bremse. Nun wird einem aber trotzdem immer ein Adapter von PM auf PM angeboten. Brauche ich den auch, also brauch man eh immer nen Adapter?

Steige da nicht ganz durch und habe keine Lust, nachher zweimal zu bestellen / los zu laufen.

Schönen Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Januar 2013)

Ich denke du meinst Die http://www.dtswiss.com/Federgabeln/EXM-150
Geiles Teil , und sicher die GABEL ist für 160 mm PM ausgelegt da braucht's ein Adapter !


----------



## worrest-t (15. Januar 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ich denke du meinst Die http://www.dtswiss.com/Federgabeln/EXM-150
> Geiles Teil , und sicher die GABEL ist für 160 mm PM ausgelegt da braucht's ein Adapter !



Jetzt hab ich es auch gerafft, danke. Stand irgendwie auf dem Schlauch. 

Ja die Gabel, wurde von anderen auch im Alti verbaut und es gab nur positives darüber zu hören. Entscheidend war aber ein super Angebot, einer neuen EXM, hier im Bikemarkt. Aber in natura testen konnte ich sie leider noch nicht.

Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (16. Januar 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Am HR 180 M4 und am VR 205 *HOPE* M6 !!!





mohrstefan schrieb:


> Für eine Waldautobahn OK !





mohrstefan schrieb:


> Mann hat so seine Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Elefantenvogel (16. Januar 2013)

:d :d :d


----------



## blaubaer (16. Januar 2013)

wer bremst verliert... 


an all meinen Bike`s fahr ich mit Shimano XT und die war nieee überfordert... Altitude 180/160 Slayer 203/180 Ibex 180/160


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Januar 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Dämpferbuchsenmass 22,2 ----28,5 mm !



Buchsenmaß 22.0/28.0! 








blaubaer schrieb:


> wer bremst verliert...
> 
> an all meinen Bike`s fahr ich mit Shimano XT und die war nieee überfordert... Altitude 180/160 Slayer 203/180 Ibex 180/160



 ... bei ebenfalls männermäßigen 100 KG und dazu noch auf Alpentrails !


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Januar 2013)

Auf der BIKEACTION Seite schreibense sogar oben 8 x 30 mm !?
und ich fand 28,5 mm ging schon straff rein 
http://www.bikeaction.de/index.php/tech-support.html


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Januar 2013)

Lass sie schreiben was sie wollen,sagst ja selbst das 28,5 schon straff war  ... hab ich mir eh gedacht.

Die Maße die ich dir mitgeteilt hatte stammten von meinem digitalen Meßschieber,von den original verbauten Buchsen abgenommen!


Sag mal,welche NIXON hast du da eigentlich verbaut ... mm?


----------



## Climax_66 (23. Januar 2013)

*The First Rocky Mountain Altitude in Germany goes to Tobsens World Bike Store*

Am Fusse des Hahhnenkamms!


----------



## mohrstefan (23. Januar 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Lass sie schreiben was sie wollen,sagst ja selbst das 28,5 schon straff war  ... hab ich mir eh gedacht.
> 
> Die Maße die ich dir mitgeteilt hatte stammten von meinem digitalen Meßschieber,von den original verbauten Buchsen abgenommen!
> 
> ...


Heute 30,0 mm montiert  Passung !!
Meine Nixon 145 mm ist ne TPC + , werde sie demnächt mal zu JL Service bringen, wo die Evolver auch war gewicht's optimiert usw  Top !
Du hast deine Nixon aus ebay ,gelle


----------



## jayjay86 (26. Januar 2013)

Hi,
ich fahre seit letztem Sommer ein 2011er Altitude 70 in 18'. Ich wiege 70kg, bin 1,77m und fahre zu 80% Trails hier in den Bergen um München (kein Bikepark).

Habe hinten den RP23 "Boost Valve" eingebaut und bin mit dem Ansprechverhalten meines Hinterbaus nicht so zufrieden wie es sein sollte. Habe mich jetzt hier im Tread mal schlau gemacht und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass ich für den verbauten Dämpfer wohl einfach zu leicht bin. Habe bereits mit verschiedenen Luftdrücken, Zugstufen und PP-Einstellungen experimentiert, hatte aber immer das ähnliche Ergebnis wie auch hier schon oft beschrieben wurde (Zögerndes Ansprechen mit dann, bei stärkerer Belastung, durchschlagendem Dämpfer).

Bin jetzt zu dem Entschluss gekommen, entweder meinen Dämpfer zu tauschen oder den RP23zu tunen. Hierzu meine Fragen:

-passt der 2010 FOX DHX AIR 5.0 DÄMPFER 200 X 57 MM HIGH VOLUME bei meinenem Alti und ist der Preis von 340 als Neuteil auf ebay ein Schnäppchen?

-Was kostet eine Luftkammerverkleinerung und welche Anbietern ( Push, Toxo, Tft) sind zu empfehlen

-Ist tuning bei Push etc und Luftkammernverkleinerung das selbe?

-kennt ihr jemanden der die Geschichte günstig privat machen kann (ich selbst trau mich da nicht ran)

-Könnte ich mit einem neuen RP23 in Low-Volume den Umbau umgehen, da dieser ja dann eigentlich schon die kleinere LUftkammer hat? (gibts grad bei chainreactions für 170, 200mm - 51mm Stroke - Low Volume)

-könnt ihr mir andere Dämpfer empfehlen

Danke schonmal im vorraus
JayJay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevens4 (26. Januar 2013)

Also die Luftkammer verkleinern geht so max. 1 Minute und das kann man selber ohne Probleme.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Januar 2013)

Luftkammer verkleinern führt zu einer größeren Endprogression.
Eigentlich nicht das was du suchst?

Du wirst wahrscheinlich an die Hydraulik gehen müssen.
Schau mal auf den Dämpfer und poste was das Werkstunes verbaut ist.

roter Auskleber
blauer Aufkleber
grauer Aufkleber

Und Pushtuning hat nix mit der Luftkammer zu tun.


----------



## sevens4 (27. Januar 2013)

Doch die wird er suchen, ich habe jeweils die selben Probleme. Wiege fahrfertig auch nur so um die 70-75 kg.


----------



## jayjay86 (27. Januar 2013)

Bei mir steht "Float RP23 Boost Valve" aufm Hauptkörper und unten am Rand klein "Velocity Tune L" das "L" ist blau eingekastelt. Zudem steht noch "Boost Valve Tune High Volume 200" drauf.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Also ich hab aufgrund meiner Recherchen gedacht, dass Push-tuning mit Angabe von Rahmenmodell, Fahrergewicht und Fahrstil das passende wäre.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2013)

Dann hast du schon die schwächste Einstellung für Zug- und Druckstufe.
Auch der Boostdruck ist am unteren Ende angesiedelt.

Dann würde ich den Dämpfer zu Push schicken.
Online Termin ausmachen und Fragebogen ausfüllen.
Das Ding wird dann innerhalb 2 Tagen gemacht.

Wenn er wieder zurück kommt liegt eine Tüte mit allen "inneren Organen " bei.
Danach wirst du den Dämpfer nicht wiederkennen.
Ich habe auch einen für Slayer dort machen lassen, einfach genial.

Zusätzlich kannst du noch ein Nadellager an der oberen Umlenkeung einsetzen.
Die Breite 22x8mm gibt es bei Syntace.
Dann bekommst du zwar 2 Lager, aber das zweite würde ich nicht unten einsetzen.

Dort dreht sich nicht vie und ein Nadellager wird dort nur verdroschen, geht also schnell kaputt.
Oben wo sich was dreht lebt es länger als die anderen Gleitbuchsen.


----------



## jayjay86 (28. Januar 2013)

Super Danke für die Mühe...das ist doch dann mal ein Plan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (28. Januar 2013)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=33019  ... könnte der eine oder andere interessant finden, der Preis fällt weiter !


----------



## jayjay86 (28. Januar 2013)

Welches setup bei push würdest du mir raten?

Plush - Propedal or Lockout firmness is NOT as important as bump sensitivity

Trail - I don't race, but like to have the ability to firm up my suspension with my external adjusters

Race - Propedal or Lockout firmness is VERY important to me

Big Hit - A little sacrifice in small bump sensitivity to gain control on drops and jumps

Downhill - Fast and flowy is my style. I hit drops and jumps but prefer transitions.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2013)

plush


----------



## jayjay86 (28. Januar 2013)

ok. ich hätte trail genommen. Aber wenn du meinst.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2013)

dort steht ja was von "mein fahrwerk von außen straff einstellen"
Das geht beim RP doch nur bedingt weil man keine richtige Druckstufenverstellung hat.
Ich würde nach Schilderungen auf plush tendieren, entscheiden musst du aber.
kannst ja kostenlos korregieren lassen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Februar 2013)

Hi,
sucht jemand von euch vielleicht einen schicken neuen 2013 Fox CTD Kashima Dämpfer für sein Altitude?


----------



## Lateralus87 (10. Februar 2013)

Servus,
kann mir einer auf die schnelle den Einbaustandard vom Hinterrad beim Alti 2012 nenne?
Merci!


----------



## worrest-t (4. März 2013)

So nun ist es endlich soweit, meine Interpretation von einem Traumrad ist heute fertiggestellt und ausgeführt worden. Angefangen hat das Projekt im Dezember letzten Jahres und Stück für Stück kamen die Teile an den für mich schönsten Rahmen im MTB Bereich. Dies ist somit auch mein erstes Mountainbike was ich besitze und welches ich selbst zusammen gebaut habe. Als Student habe ich mich für eine Solide Ausstattung ala SLX entschieden, die in den Jahren noch verändert werden kann. Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich das Grinsen heut bei der Ausfahrt nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen hab. Einzig paar kleine Änderungen müssen noch vorgenommen werden (mehr Luft auf den Federelementen und neue SRAM Kette, da die Shimano 2x gerissen ist). 

Aber seht selbst:















Teileliste:
Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Altitude RSL 90
Steuersatz: Stronglight Light In
Dämpfer: Fox RP23
Federgabel: DT Swiss EXM 150
Laufräder: NoTubes ZTR Flow, Hope Pro 2
Antrieb: komplett Shimano SLX 2013
Bremse: Shimano BR-M675 180/160 
Reifen: Maxxis Ardent 2,4/2,25
Schläuche: Conti
Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Lenker: Race Face Turbine
Griffe: Odi
Sattel: Fizi:k Tundra
Pedale: Shimano PD-530

Gewicht muss noch ermittelt werden. Leitungen werden noch gekürzt und zudem sind Sattel und Pedale noch vom Speedbike gemobst und weden noch ausgetauscht.

Schönen Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## blaubaer (4. März 2013)




----------



## worrest-t (4. März 2013)

Vielen Dank an alle, die mir dabei geholfen haben und die Geduld hatten meine Fragen zu beantworten. Sollten wir uns mal sehen, gibts dafür ein ausgegeben 

Schönen Gruß

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (4. März 2013)

Ist doch super geworden!
Viel Spass damit in der kommenden Saison


----------



## mohrstefan (4. März 2013)

Gratuliere !!!!! 
ich freue mich auch immer wenn ich rummdüse 

so wie am W.E.


----------



## neikless (4. März 2013)

W.örld E.nd ?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10372471&postcount=18914


----------



## Lateralus87 (4. März 2013)

Hammer Teil, dein Alti!


----------



## Soulbrother (4. März 2013)

​


----------



## mohrstefan (4. März 2013)

Bremsleitung am VR


----------



## Soulbrother (4. März 2013)

Ja,ist vorhanden


----------



## mohrstefan (4. März 2013)

OK viel spass


----------



## Soulbrother (5. März 2013)

Hab ich immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (5. März 2013)

Bremsleitung richtig verlegen, recht außen nach hinten über die Brüke zum linken Tauchrohr 
(das muss so bei Manitou) dann aber echt gut  
sogar die megahässlichen Reifen gefallen mir an dem bike !


----------



## worrest-t (7. März 2013)

Moin moin,

habe meine Freundin auch mit dem Thema Mtb angesteckt und ich such für Sie einen passenden Rahmen (172cm Körpergröße). Da fällt mir natürlich gleich das Altitude ein. Element kommt nur bedingt in die engere Wahl, da sie die Dämpferposition zum tragen nicht mag. Ihre Vorstellung ist ein leichtes Tourenbike bis 1600 mit 120mm Federweg.

Meine Frage ist, hat jemand schon einem Altitude 26" ne 120mm Gabel spendiert und kann was zu der Geo Änderung sagen?

Was fahren eure besseren Hälften so für Tourenräder?

Schönen Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## blaubaer (8. März 2013)

eine 120mm Gabel versaut dir aber so ziemlich die Geometrie  

dass wäre dann so, wie wenn du eine abgesenkte gabel auch in der Abfahrt fahren würdest, Lenkwinkel wär da nicht schön. 
Das würd ich keinem anfänger zumuten, denn da könnte die Lust auf`s biken schnell wieder ver"fliegen"...


----------



## neikless (8. März 2013)

geil ein 90° Alti ... Schau dir mal das Santa Cruz Juliana an !


----------



## worrest-t (11. März 2013)

@blaubaer

Alles klar, dann fällt das Alti raus, aber jetzt wird immer mehr auf das Element geschielt. Sie hatte nur erst bedenken, da sie das Rad da trägt, oder da anfasst beim tragen und ihr die Dämpferposition daher nicht  entgegen kommt. 
 @neikless

Danke, dass ist echt mal nen herrlicher Rahmen, würde ich auch sofort nehmen und ist auch mit in meiner Suchmiste. Nur ist der Rahmen sehr selten und gebraucht nirgends zu finden. Neu sprengt der Rahmen das Budget. 

Werde erstmal weiter meine Augen im Bikemarkt offenhalten, wäre ja schön, wenn es auch ein Rocky werden würde. Am attraktivsten vom Preis und Optik finden wir das Element 2011. Mal sehen, ob uns da was über den Weg läuft.

Schönen Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## Lateralus87 (11. März 2013)

Meine bessere Hälfte hatte ein Auge aufs Alti 50 von 2012 geworfen, das war nimmer verfügbar. Drum ist sie auf das Element 2012 umgestiegen. Das Teil taugt ihr so sehr, die will so gut wie nix mehr zu Fuß machen oder gar mitm Auto. Für Sie (1,71) super Geo und vom Gewicht sehr angenehm. Sogar weniger als ihr 2011er Cube Ltd Comp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## worrest-t (13. März 2013)

Ja ich halte auch grad die Augen für sie auf, nur will sie nicht mehr als 1600 ausgeben, naja wenn es dann bisschen mehr ist ist auch egal. Aber das bedeutet natürlich, das Neukauf nicht in Frage kommt. Aber Teile zusammensuchen und der zusammenbau sind ja eh schöner als 10 Neukäufe auf mal.

Danke für deine Empfehlung!

Mir macht das Altitude auf jedenfall soviel Spaß, so ein tolles Gefühl hatte ich auf keinem anderen Bike bei den ganzen Probefahrten. Das geht so gut nach vorne und fühlt sich immer noch nach mehr an. Einfach ein Traumbike, schade das es jetzt so langsam ruhig ums Altitude wird...


----------



## na!To (13. März 2013)

worrest-t schrieb:


> ..., schade das es jetzt so langsam ruhig ums Altitude wird...


Zumnindest um die alte Version.


----------



## Soulbrother (19. März 2013)

... ach was 

hab mein ALTI auch etwas optimiert für den Start ab Ostern (bis dahin steht der Rahmen noch im Bikemarkt,danach wieder Eigenbedarf) ...


----------



## Lateralus87 (19. März 2013)

Hey Soulbrother,
12,28 für das Gesamte Bike?
Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht? Ist jetzt nicht bös gemeint, frag bloß weil ich mich beim Carbonrahmen und bei Leichtbau nicht wirklich auskenne.
Meines ist momentan bei 14,5 oder so, aber komplett ohne Leichtbau und Alu Rahmen mit 20,5 Zoll.

Grüße.


----------



## mohrstefan (19. März 2013)

Souly hats halt gern immer ein wenig leichter !

Meine Plaste hat so um die gesunde 15 Kg  
für's tägliche ballern


----------



## neikless (19. März 2013)

Der Rahmen ist für ein cabon nicht gerade leicht Rocky ist da eher auf nummer sicher gegangen, daher passt es schon mit 12-13 kg und erträgt auch den Mohr  meins hatte auch so knapp 14


----------



## Soulbrother (19. März 2013)

Lateralus87 schrieb:


> Hey Soulbrother,
> 12,28 für das Gesamte Bike?
> Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht? Ist jetzt nicht bös gemeint, frag bloß weil ich mich beim Carbonrahmen und bei Leichtbau nicht wirklich auskenne.
> Meines ist momentan bei 14,5 oder so, aber komplett ohne Leichtbau und Alu Rahmen mit 20,5 Zoll.
> ...



Ich hätte nichts dagegen wenns noch leichter wäre


----------



## Elefantenvogel (20. März 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Souly hats halt gern immer ein wenig leichter !
> 
> Meine Plaste hat so um die gesunde 15 Kg
> für's tägliche ballern



Bei dir wiegen ja auch die ganzen Schutzbleche, Reflektoren, Flaschenhalter und das Gedönse bestimmt 1-2 kg


----------



## mohrstefan (20. März 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Bei dir wiegen ja auch die ganzen Schutzbleche, Reflektoren, Flaschenhalter und das Gedönse bestimmt 1-2 kg


stimmt , und weiter 
Schutzbleche schützen,Flaschenhalter löschen Durst und das gaydönse hilft beim Radeln, 
ach ja mein Rucksack hat bestimmt auch noch seine 10kg "MIT GAYDÖNSE" 





Inkl. DRECK !!


----------



## Lateralus87 (20. März 2013)

Gutes Kampfgewicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (21. März 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


>



fast wie meine Resteverwertung, nur dass ich noch 1kg über dem Traumgewicht liege.
wenn ich die GravityDropper weg lassen und leichtere Pedale verbauen würde, wär vermutlich aber nahe dran... 



 

mit den teilen gleich mal 200g eingespart... aber dass Altitude ist im moment eine schwere ***  , im vergleich zum S-Works


----------



## Soulbrother (22. März 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Bei dir wiegen ja auch die ganzen Schutzbleche, Reflektoren, Flaschenhalter und das Gedönse bestimmt 1-2 kg



Unterschätz das nicht...das sind alles ganz wichtige Untensilien auf hessischen Waldautobahnen 



blaubaer schrieb:


> fast wie meine Resteverwertung, nur dass ich noch 1kg über dem Traumgewicht liege.
> wenn ich die GravityDropper weg lassen und leichtere Pedale verbauen würde, wär vermutlich aber nahe dran...
> 
> mit den teilen gleich mal 200g eingespart... aber dass Altitude ist im moment eine schwere ***  , im vergleich zum S-Works



 ... ein leichtes Bike ist ein gutes Bike 

Kommt dein Rücken denn gut auf dem Enduro klar?
Also ich merk den Unterschied schon immer sehr wenn ich mal mit einem meiner anderen unterwegs war.


----------



## neikless (22. März 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Unterschätz das nicht...das sind alles ganz wichtige Untensilien auf hessischen Waldautobahnen



... pfft immerhin du brauchst ja nur nen Staubwedel


----------



## Soulbrother (22. März 2013)

Tja,das ist das gute wenn man auf der schönen trockenen Seite vom Rhein lebt


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. März 2013)

ich wechsle bei jeder tour die rheinseite mehrmals, das mach keinen unterschied.
selbst wenn ich zur mosel fahre ist alles modder.

und weiter flußaufwärts ändert sich auch nix.

sollte es bei dir trocken sein komme ich gerne hoch, wenn auch vom winter konditionsfrei gemacht.....


----------



## Soulbrother (22. März 2013)

Mach das wenn du willst,bei uns ist fast immer alles trocken (unser Wald steht auf Sanddünen),vor Mai braucht man hier die Seite rüber ins hessische Niemandsland sowieso nie zu wechseln ... abgesehen davon das die da drüben eh so keine schönen Trails haben wie wir 

Bis kurz vor Ostern bleib ich aber erst mal noch hier auf den Kanaren und such Schatten


----------



## blaubaer (23. März 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ... ein leichtes Bike ist ein gutes Bike
> 
> Kommt dein Rücken denn gut auf dem Enduro klar?
> Also ich merk den Unterschied schon immer sehr wenn ich mal mit einem meiner anderen unterwegs war.



hab die Sitzposition fast gleich hinbekommen wie beim Slayer, bzw. Altitude.
aber auch nur dank eines 30mm vorbau und der GravityDropper Stütze welche nicht gekröpft ist. zu Testzwecken bin inzwischen auch bei einem Lenker mit 30mm Rise und es scheint zu passen...


----------



## neikless (23. März 2013)




----------



## blaubaer (23. März 2013)

was soll daran lustig sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (23. März 2013)

nicht an dir  aber ich bin der Meinung das man überall gute trails finden kann, 
das ist ja das schöne am mountainbiking !! und wir sind hier bei uns zu hause recht zufrieden mit den trails


----------



## Elefantenvogel (24. März 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> nicht an dir  Aber ich bin der meinung das man überall gute trails finden kann,
> das ist ja das schöne am mountainbiking !! Und wir sind hier bei uns zu hause recht zufrieden mit den trails



word!


----------



## mohrstefan (24. März 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> word!


word !


----------



## Miklo (24. März 2013)




----------



## Lateralus87 (1. April 2013)

So, dann möcht ich auch mal mein Alti präsentieren. Denke mal alle Umbauten sind durch. Die ersten paar Ausfahrten haben richtig getaugt damit.








Details:
Alti 70 2012
Änderungen:
-Lenker RF Atlas 785 Low Rise
-Vorbau RF Diabolus 50mm 
-Blackspire KeFü mit MRP Rolle (Die Blackspire hat irgendwie gar nicht gepasst beim schalten, deshalb die von MRP)
-RF 24er KB
-RF 36er KB
-Saint Bashguard
-MZ Roco TST Air (Hammer Teil!!!!)
-Reifen vorne Ardent 2,4 EXO und hinten Ardent 2,25
-Shimano XT 203mm Bremsscheibe vorne
-Sixpack Cock Ring
-Thomson Elite Setback Seatpost (bin gespannt wie es sich damit bergauf fährt)

Grüße.


----------



## Soulbrother (8. April 2013)

Letzter Feinschliff:

hinten von "Ibex" auf "Canis" gewechselt und dabei gleich noch komplett auf tubeless umgestellt  ... ich probiers dann jetzt doch mal aus,hab ja lediglich die Dichtmilch dafür benötigt.




und noch von mediumcage auf shortcage gewechselt




mit dem aktuellen Gewicht bin ich nun glücklich und zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (8. April 2013)

Krasses Gewicht für die Blei-Ente aber deine Schaltkombi bleibt mir ein Rätsel 
2 fach kurbel mit singelspeed Kettenblatt ohne Steighilfen und dazu ein shortcage


----------



## mohrstefan (8. April 2013)

hatte ich auch mal probiert son,shortcage-----das schaltet aber sowes von ungeschmeidig mit zweifach ne ne ne !


----------



## Soulbrother (8. April 2013)

Auch ohne Steighilfen läßt sich die Kette vorne problemlos schalten


Ausschlaggebend für die Käfiglänge ist einzig und allein die Kapazität! ...  nicht die Anzahl der Kettenblätter


Der gesamte Antrieb läuft einfach nur perfekt


----------



## mohrstefan (8. April 2013)

hmmm , ich werde das doch mal Testen !!!! HR 12-36 VR 22+32 ?? !!
hatte das nur mal so montiert und mit der Hand Geschaltet !?


----------



## neikless (8. April 2013)

also das wäre ja eine ziemliche sisi Übersetzung,
kann mann 22+36 überhaupt noch treten oder fällt man da um ? (weil so langsam)


soweit ich mich erinnere hatte der souly vorne 36/24 ?


----------



## Daniel12 (9. April 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> also das wäre ja eine ziemliche sisi Übersetzung,
> kann mann 22+36 überhaupt noch treten oder fällt man da um ? (weil so langsam)
> 
> 
> soweit ich mich erinnere hatte der souly vorne 36/24 ?



doch doch, das geht, ich fahr das bei uns auch sehr gerne, damit kommt man noch ein Stück weiter hoch wenn´s richtig steil wird


----------



## mohrstefan (9. April 2013)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> doch doch, das geht, ich fahr das bei uns auch sehr gerne, damit kommt man noch ein Stück weiter hoch wenn´s richtig steil wird


 GENAU


----------



## mohrstefan (10. April 2013)

http://m.pinkbike.com/video/40647/
und mit wieviel # sag # Rollert ihr rum ?


----------



## neikless (11. April 2013)

Dárcy sagt 20% das deckt sich ziemlich genau mit meinen Erfahrungen !


----------



## Lateralus87 (13. April 2013)

Servus,
hoffe mir kann mal jemand kurz weiter helfen.
Habe seit gut einer Woche ein knacksen. Denke es ist im Bereich Tretlager. Trat plötzlich auf und ist nur beim anfahren zu hören, im normalen Betrieb nix. Auch wenn ich während der Fahrt hoch schalte und richtig reintrete hört man es leicht und nur kurz.
Wirklich extrem ists aber beim anfahren.
Bisherige Fehlersuche:
-Kurbe auseinandergenommen, gereinigt wieder zusammengesetzt
-Prüfung ob Lager festgezogen sind. Konnte keine der Schrauben mit der Hand andrehen.
-Pedale sind neu, knapp 3 MOnate dran und bisher keinen richtig harten Einsatz gehabt.

Könnte es zum Händler bringen, doch der sitzt 40km weit weg in der Münchner Innenstadt und arbeiten muss ich leider auch...

Über Hilfe bin ich dankbar.

Merci.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (14. April 2013)

Oje, das kann alles und überall sein !!
zerlegen das Bike, nachher isses nur ein Körnchen im Sattelrohr gewesen


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2013)

ganz heiße Nummer:

Die Züge in den Anschlägen/ Befestigungen.
Mach das Bike mal nass oder sauber und prüfe, was dann geschieht.
Ich habe mir damals einen Wolf gesucht.

Auch gerne gesehen:
Ein Ausfallende ohne Fett.


----------



## Lateralus87 (14. April 2013)

Hey RockyRider, werd ich mal machen. Heute mal die Frau draufsteigen lassen. Auch bei ihr knackst es. Hat wohl nichts mit meiner hÃ¶heren Gewichtsbelastung zu tun...
Was meisnt du mit Ausfallende? Frau hat mal im Stand mitm Ohr dicht dran hingehÃ¶rt und meinte das es eventuell vom Horst Link kommen kÃ¶nnte...

Was wars denn bei dir letztendlich?

Die Lager sollen aber generell nicht der Hit sein. Macht es Sinn die sowieso zu tauschen? SKF kommen auch knapp 30â¬...


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2013)

Lateralus87 schrieb:


> Hey RockyRider, werd ich mal machen. Heute mal die Frau draufsteigen lassen. Auch bei ihr knackst es. Hat wohl nichts mit meiner höheren Gewichtsbelastung zu tun...
> Was meisnt du mit Ausfallende? Frau hat mal im Stand mitm Ohr dicht dran hingehört und meinte das es eventuell vom Horst Link kommen könnte...
> 
> Was wars denn bei dir letztendlich?
> ...



Die Lager waren in meinen Rocky´s imer sehr gut.
Edelstahl, Kunststoffkäfig, Vollkugellager, alles gut bedacht.

Schraub das Ausfallende mal ab und gib etwas Fett zwischen Rahmen und Auge, am besten Kupferpaste.


----------



## mohrstefan (14. April 2013)

Die Lager  kann man nachschmieren .


----------



## neikless (14. April 2013)




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2013)

logo kann man die nachschmieren.
aber wenn sie knacken sind sie hin.
Eher ist es die Lagerfläche de Abstandshalter usw..


----------



## Lateralus87 (14. April 2013)

Jut, werd mich dann der Schwinge hinten mal widmen. 
Wie steht es denn mit dem Anzugsdrehmoment der Lagerschrauben? Ist da ein Drehmomentschlüssel pflicht, oder geht auch "handwarm"?

Merci.


----------



## neikless (14. April 2013)

gayfühlt hilft wer das nicht hat eben Drehmomentschlüssel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (14. April 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> gayfühlt hilft wer das nicht hat eben Drehmomentschlüssel !


NEIN !  immer Drehmoment , guckst du Bikeaction Seite !!


----------



## neikless (14. April 2013)

wenn man eine M5er Aluschraube mit 15 NM anwatzt bringt auch der Schlüssel nix mehr


----------



## mohrstefan (14. April 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> wenn man eine M5er Aluschraube mit 15 NM anwatzt bringt auch der Schlüssel nix mehr


----------



## Lateralus87 (15. April 2013)

neikless schrieb:


> wenn man eine M5er Aluschraube mit 15 NM anwatzt bringt auch der Schlüssel nix mehr


 
Also mit Gayhül und Einfühlungsvermögen sollts tun. Hab bis jetzt noch nie ne Schraube abgerissen


----------



## Soulbrother (19. April 2013)

Seit heute morgen ist der RP23 vom Service inkl. Tuning wieder zurück von der Insel ... 





... am mittag gleich eingebaut ab auf die trails ... fühlt sich gut an


----------



## mohrstefan (21. April 2013)

der aha effekt , so viel Federwegsaunutzung hatte ich mit dem Evolver noch nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (21. April 2013)

Der gepushte RP23 und die Umstellung auf tubeless haben meinem Alti nochmal einen ordentlichen Zugewinn an performance verschafft  










Jetzt brauch ich erst mal wieder dringend den Staubwedel


----------



## neikless (21. April 2013)

sehr schön ! wann lädst du mich mal ein


----------



## Soulbrother (24. April 2013)

Heute mittag 14.00 wieder ... darfst du mit wenn du willst!


So,hier mal noch ein Bild vom Alti in seiner vorerst letzten Evolutionsstufe mit Partlist:





RAHMEN: ROCKY MOUNTAIN Altitude Carbon 18" 
DÄMPFER: FOX RP23/PUSH TFTuned - 200/57mm 
STEUERSATZ: FSA IS
GABEL: MANITOU Minute Super SPV air  - 140mm

SATTELROHRKLEMME: ROCKY MOUNTAIN Ti
SATTELSTÜTZE: RACE FACE Turbine 400mm 
SATTEL: SELLE ITALIA SLR gestrippt

VORBAU: RACE FACE Turbine 60mm
LENKER: RACE FACE Sixc 720mm
GRIFFE: Moosgummi


KURBEL: RACE FACE Sixc 170mm
INNENLAGER: CHRIS KING
KETTENBLÄTTER: SHIMANO XTR/E.THIRTEEN guide ring - 22/36z
KETTENBLATTSCHRAUBEN: FSA torx
KETTENFÜHRUNG: MRP 2x guide
PEDALE: SUPERSTAR Ultra Mag/Ti

SCHALTHEBEL: SRAM X.0 twister 2x9 
SCHALTWERK: SRAM X.0 short cage
UMWERFER: SHIMANO XTR direct mount

RITZELPAKET: SRAM XG 999 - 11/32z - 9fach
KETTE: SRAM PC 1091 R - 10fach

BREMSEN: SHIMANO XTR Trail 180/160mm 

LAUFRADSATZ: MAVIC Crossmax ST
REIFEN: ONZA Ibex FR 2.25/Canis 2.25
SCHLÄUCHE: Tubeless

11900g


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2013)

Wie fährt sich der gepushte Dämpfer?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> der aha effekt , so viel Federwegsaunutzung hatte ich mit dem Evolver noch nie



Versuch mal einen ordentlichen Dämpfer


----------



## mohrstefan (24. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Versuch mal einen ordentlichen Dämpfer


ich binn auf der Suche


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2013)

RP23 ab Bj 2011, egal welche Abstimmung.
Und dann ab nach England.

Oder RC4


----------



## Lateralus87 (24. April 2013)

Kann auch den MZ Rocco TST Air empfehlen.

P.S. Nachdem ich den Hinterbau mal komplett zerlegt und gereinigt habe, knackst nix mehr.
Woran es gelegen hat, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich alles in einem aufwasch getan hab, ohne zwischenschritte.
Nachdem die Lager aber recht versaut ware, geht ich einfach mal von starker Verschmutzung aus.


----------



## mohrstefan (24. April 2013)

Lateralus87 schrieb:


> Kann auch den MZ Rocco TST Air empfehlen.
> 
> P.S. Nachdem ich den Hinterbau mal komplett zerlegt und gereinigt habe, knackst nix mehr.
> Woran es gelegen hat, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich alles in einem aufwasch getan hab, ohne zwischenschritte.
> Nachdem die Lager aber recht versaut ware, geht ich einfach mal von starker Verschmutzung aus.


wie immer -DRECK-


----------



## Lateralus87 (25. April 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> wie immer -DRECK-


 

Dagegen gibts ja Meister Propper und Sagrotan gegen die entstandenen Keime.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (25. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich der gepushte Dämpfer?



Schau dazu mal in den "Slayer 2011" thread ... Seite 97


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2013)

Hm, da steht nicht viel?
Nur Fachausdrücke wie "stepdown" usw..

Damit kann ich nicht viel anfangen, ich geh ja nur radfahren.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (25. April 2013)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=step+down+sprung

abgesehen davon... ich zitiere: DICH:
"Ui, hier sind aber jetzt viele Biker die Push- Dämpfer fahren.

Ich fahre seit März auch einen, alledings in einem andern Bike.
Aber das Ergebnis ist das gleiche, einfach geil!

Das lageabhängige BoostValve gegen einen geschwindigkeitsabhängigen Shimstack auszutauschen macht Sinn.

Viel Spaß mit den Dingern!"

Warum also die Frage?


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2013)

Ich hatte MEINEN Eindruck geschildert.
Und das auf MEIN Bike und MEINE Fahrweise gezogen.

Eigentlich wollte ich eure meinung hören, ob die gewünschte Verbesserung auch wirklich eingetreten ist.

Hast aber recht, wir lassen besser.
Schließlich geht der eine "stepen", der andere radfahren.


----------



## Soulbrother (25. April 2013)

blechfisch schrieb:


> So, nach ein paar Tagen und KM wage ich mal eine erste Einschätzung des gepushten Fox.
> 
> Kurzfassung: Yeah!! Da geht was!
> 
> ...





Soulbrother schrieb:


> Oh prima,danke
> 
> Ich würd sagen da hast du echt Glück gehabt,daß das tuning auf Anhieb für dich und dein Bike passt!
> 
> ...





blechfisch schrieb:


> Berichte doch bitte mal wie deiner so geht.
> 
> War gerade wieder ne Runde fahren, heute schnell und wurzelig, und muss sagen, dass die Druckstufe gerne noch ein wenig härter sein könnte. Zugegeben, meckern auf (sehr) hohem Niveau, aber ich werde das beim nächsten Service von TFT noch optimieren lassen.  Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: Prachtstück. Das Slayer fliegt mit dem Teil. Bin schwer begeistert.





Soulbrother schrieb:


> *Genauso wie von dir schon absolut treffend beschrieben  ... mit der Ausnahme eines Flat Drop Tests (mag ich aber generell nicht) und fehlenden Steinfeldern,dafür aber ersatzweise mit steilen unregelmäßigen Treppenstufen und einem etwas tieferen Stepdown.
> *
> Davon ausgehend würde ich darauf schließen,daß deiner ebenfalls das tuning: AM/Agressiv Trail bekommen hat!
> 
> Ich fahr meinen im Alti mit 185psi und 22,8% Sag




Steht alles auf S.97 !!!

War das jetzt so schwer?


----------



## neikless (25. April 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Heute mittag 14.00 wieder ... darfst du mit wenn du willst!



will gerne !!! wenn ich mal in Rente gehe und um 14 Zeit zum biking hab, sag ich dir bescheid ... vielleicht findet sich ja so auch mal ein termin am spät.nachmittag oder woe !


----------



## mohrstefan (25. April 2013)

Mann! kann  sich ja treffen ? wo auch immer ! ich wäre immer dabei !?


----------



## mohrstefan (27. April 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Seit heute morgen ist der RP23 vom Service inkl. Tuning wieder zurück von der Insel ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wie teuer ist so ein Tuning  für unsereins !? und macht der sinn ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. April 2013)

Souli hat doch 3 Posts weiter oben alles für mich zusammengefasst.
Recht dir das etwa nicht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (28. April 2013)

Und den Preis kannste dir auch auf deren Internetseite raussuchen


----------



## mohrstefan (3. Mai 2013)

Soooo erster Test heute !?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. Mai 2013)

Viel Spaß! Wie wars? *offtopic: Kotzshima sieht einfach fürchterlich aus*


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Mai 2013)

Es ist nun ja,GEIL !!
Das Teil hat  viele Einstellknöpfe , welche Mann erst mal verstehen muss .
So man kann wählen zwischen Waldautobahn, Trail, und baller Trail an dem Wippschalter,dh ZU oder 22% oder 27% SAG so habe ich's via Luft eingestellt .
dann hat das Teil noch drei unterdrückerstufen für das PP 1,2,3 Feineinstellung .
und halt noch Zugstufenstellung .
und das "Kotzshima" ist auch eine sinnvolle Beschichtung , Top ansprechverhalten geht irgendwie gut runter .
alles im allen ein Fox Dämpfer der gut funtzt ohne irgend was zu verändern oder Tunen !
ach ja leider Passt er nur so , hinein


----------



## neikless (5. Mai 2013)

also wie gedacht eigentlich nix neues zum RP23
und ich fahr das Teil selbst ... ja bissel mehr zum fummeln und oh ja kashima
aber am ende des tages keine wirklichen Unterschieden zum "guten" alten RP


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Mai 2013)

hatte den RP auch im Neu 11er Slayer Bike .
nur das durchgerausche am Federende fand ich nicht doll'e  .
klar hätte auch einen RP + Tune .... da komme ich auf einen ähnlichen Preiß wie den CTD .
habe aber ein aktuelles Produkt von Fox,321 meins 
und er liegt mir ganz gut, man kann da auch noch was SELBER Tunen, muß mich aber erst mal einbiken mit dem Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (6. Mai 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Das Teil hat  viele Einstellknöpfe , welche Mann erst mal verstehen muss .



  ich seh da nur 2 und dabei ist Mann schon überfordert ? 



mohrstefan schrieb:


> und das "Kotzshima" ist auch eine sinnvolle Beschichtung , Top ansprechverhalten geht irgendwie gut runter .



ja klar wie wenn man dies spüren würde ? 
komisch dass z.b. der CCDBAir, welcher in meinen Augen, der bessere Dämpfer im Vergleich ist, sowas nicht hat .... !?


----------



## numinisflo (6. Mai 2013)

Man kann ja wirklich sagen was man will über das Wunder von Kashima - rein optisch betrachtet auf jeden Fall eine mittelprächtige Katastrophe. 
Falls er dann tatsächlich gut gehen sollte kann mann es ja evtl. verschmerzen. 
Ich bin auf alle Fälle auf den CCDB gespannt.


----------



## Switchy (7. Mai 2013)

Fahre den CCCBair im Switch. Bin hoch zufrieden.


----------



## rockymo (8. Mai 2013)

Vibrationsalarm!!

Hatte schon mal einer von Euch ein Vibrieren eines Altis bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten?

So ab ca. 30 Kmh (bergab natürlich) entsteht ein schleifendes, vibrierendes Geräusch. Wenn ich die Kurbel leicht bewege, hört es auf. 

Bisherige Aktionen:
Bremse (neu) gecheckt, Kassette nachgezogen, Schnellspanner neu justiert und die Nabe (Crossmax SLR) gecheckt, war fest. Da ich dabei entdeckt habe, dass mein Innenlager etwas Spiel hat, habe ich ein neues gekauft, das heute eingebaut wird. Nachziehen hat nichts mehr geholfen. Wenn es jetzt trotz Lagertausch immer noch da ist, weiß ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2013)

Bremsscheibe schleift im Sattel.
Kenne ich besonders bei Magurabremsen.


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Mai 2013)

Nach " NIXON, Horror" `?!? MZ Passt


----------



## mohrstefan (26. Mai 2013)

Jemand Interesse an einem tausch ---Cabon gegen Alu---
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/175545-rocky-mountain-altitude-rsl-90-19


----------



## SchrottRox (13. Juni 2013)

Sodele, ich hab nun auch eins 

Es stammt von einem bekannten Forenmitglied und ist nun völlig neu aufgebaut, was die Optik total veränderte. An sein Gewicht bin ich nicht rangekommen, so wie es dasteht hat es 12,65 Kilo. Eine Vario-Stütze liegt noch beim Zoll (Kind Shock lev integra), kommen also noch mal ein paar Gramm dazu, aber das isses mir Wert 











Mehr Bilder in meinem Album


----------



## neikless (13. Juni 2013)

lecker !


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Juni 2013)

mit der Vario-Stütze wirst du wohl keine Freude haben-ist zu weit vorn ,der Sattel :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (13. Juni 2013)

was´n quatsch mein alti war NUR mit KS fahrbar weil sonst zum Bergabfahren der Sattel nicht weit genug rein geht !


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Juni 2013)

probirt'ts ihr Schlaumeier's


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Juni 2013)

SchrottRox schrieb:


>



Schöner Aufbau Alwin,die "silver line" steht dem Rahmen auch echt gut  ... du weißt ja was dann demnächst noch ansteht,der Nachbar  freut sich auch schon!


----------



## SchrottRox (14. Juni 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Schöner Aufbau Alwin,die "silver line" steht dem Rahmen auch echt gut  ... du weißt ja was dann demnächst noch ansteht,der Nachbar  freut sich auch schon!



Ich muss mich noch ein bissl an die Optik gewöhnen, aber freut mich wenn´s gefällt 

Ja, hab ja versprochen dass ich mich blicken lasse, wenns fertig ist. Mein Knie muss noch ein bissl besser werden und ein klein wenig Kondition täte auch nicht schaden - wobei...mit sooo nem leichten Radel brauchts von der Konditon nicht all zu viel 

 @mohrstefan: bei der Sattelstütze hab ich auch keinerlei Bedenken. Hatte Testweise eine Crank Brother´s drinne und das hat mir (bis auf die baumelnde Leitung) schon getaugt...


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juni 2013)

fein!


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Juni 2013)

Beim Crank Brother's oder Speci. hätte ich auch keine bedenken die sind einbisscht nach hinten versetzt .
nur die Lev ging an meinem 19,5Zoll Alti NICHT, der Sattel war immer ein bisschl zu weit vorn!
aber trotzdem lecker Rocky immer wider schön das Carbon Teil


----------



## SchrottRox (14. Juni 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Beim Crank Brother's oder Speci. hätte ich auch keine bedenken die sind einbisscht nach hinten versetzt .
> nur die Lev ging an meinem 19,5Zoll Alti NICHT, der Sattel war immer ein bisschl zu weit vorn!
> aber trotzdem lecker Rocky immer wider schön das Carbon Teil



O.K., da haste Recht...meine war auch versetzt. Nu ja, werd ich sehen...


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Juni 2013)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ja, hab ja versprochen dass ich mich blicken lasse, wenns fertig ist. Mein Knie muss noch ein bissl besser werden und ein klein wenig Kondition täte auch nicht schaden - wobei...mit sooo nem leichten Radel brauchts von der Konditon nicht all zu viel



Jetzt wirds eh erst mal eng,mein neuer Rahmen kommt erst übernächste Woche,dann steht auch Urlaub an,sowohl bei mir als auch beim Dieter ... ich würd sagen wir schieben das auf August,dann hat dein Knie auch noch Zeit!

Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich dir sauviel Spass mit deinem ALTI


----------



## worrest-t (14. Juni 2013)

Sehr schick!!! Ein schöner Stimmiger Aufbau, besonders gefällt mir die Einspeichung, macht optisch mächtig was her.

Meins ist leider seit 3 Wochen beim Service, da genau vor nem Trip in den Harz, beim Transport der Abstreifring rausgerutscht ist und damit das Öl meiner EXM 150 den Kofferraum verewigt hat. Als ich heute dann den Mechaniker anrief sagte er mir, dass er es zu erst an eine falsche Firma geschickt hatte. Das heißt mal satte 6 Wochen kein Bike am Start. Ich könnt Wälder niederreißen...  :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (14. Juni 2013)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Sehr schick!!! Ein schöner Stimmiger Aufbau, besonders gefällt mir die Einspeichung, macht optisch mächtig was her.
> 
> Meins ist leider seit 3 Wochen beim Service, da genau vor nem Trip in den Harz, beim Transport der Abstreifring rausgerutscht ist und damit das Öl meiner EXM 150 den Kofferraum verewigt hat. Als ich heute dann den Mechaniker anrief sagte er mir, dass er es zu erst an eine falsche Firma geschickt hatte. Das heißt mal satte 6 Wochen kein Bike am Start. Ich könnt Wälder niederreißen...  :-(


  habe meins zwar auch meins Gabel JL Service nur Slayer 11 sei dank,die Hitze kann kommen


----------



## SchrottRox (14. Juni 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds eh erst mal eng,mein neuer Rahmen kommt erst übernächste Woche,dann steht auch Urlaub an,sowohl bei mir als auch beim Dieter ... ich würd sagen wir schieben das auf August,dann hat dein Knie auch noch Zeit!
> 
> Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich dir sauviel Spass mit deinem ALTI



Jo, schieben wir mal...wobei ich die letzten zwei Augustwochen ein bisschen Altitude machen will - bei einem Alpen-X  Na vielleicht klappts da vorher noch mal und wenn nicht...auch im Herbst isses schön 



worrest-t schrieb:


> Sehr schick!!! Ein schöner Stimmiger Aufbau, besonders gefällt mir die Einspeichung, macht optisch mächtig was her.(


Danke! Ja, die Crank Brothers Laufräder haben mir früher schon immer gefallen - waren aber unbezahlbar. Diesen Satz hatte ich mal günstig bekommen, aber nie den pasenden Rahmen. Steht dem Alti wirklich nicht schlecht - über die Haltbarkeit kann ich allerdings nur Vermutungen anstellen 
Viel Glück, dass dein Bike bald wieder einsatzfähig ist...


----------



## Nikedge (24. Juni 2013)

könnte mir bitte jemand die einbaumaße des dämpfers im 750er verraten?

liebe grüße


----------



## Nikedge (25. Juni 2013)

kann ich eig. auch ohne probleme eine 160er gabel an das altitude montieren ohne das ich gravierende veränderungen an der geo habe ?

liebe grüße


----------



## 2o83 (25. Juni 2013)

Dämpfer Ebl: 200mm x 57mm. 

Cheers!


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Oktober 2013)

Sollte immer im Rucksack dabei sein !!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/257298-rocky-mountain-schaltauge-fur-altitude-90-rsl-alu-vertex
habe das Bike nicht mehr .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switchy (25. Oktober 2013)

@Nikedge

Also einbauen kann man alles..^^ zu der Geo veränderung.

Dein Lenkwinkel wird sich je nach Gabel um ca 9° verändern. Davon abgesehen das du noch mehr Kräfte in den Rahmen einleitest (Hebelgesetz).

Die Geo verändert sich dahingehend das dein Lenkwinkel flacher wird. Ob nötig oder nicht musst du für dich entscheiden.


----------



## SchrottRox (1. Februar 2014)

Hoi,
habe mich ja lange nicht mehr gemeldet...

Hab leider momentan viel um die Ohren und möchte (oder kann) nicht sooo viel Zeit am Rechner verbringen.
Immerhin habe ich mir eine Woche Auszeit gegönnt und bin mit meinem Kumpel eine Woche auf Teneriffa gewesen. Schee war´s 

Als Nächstes stehen Überlegungen für den Alpencross an. Das ist dann der nächste Lichtblick...

Ach ja, falls wer einen kleinen Eindruck von Teneriffa bekommen möchte:


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Februar 2014)

Dachte Bike muß immer in ein behältness Cartoon oder http://www.bergzeit.de/evoc-bike-tr...rc=henkatenk&gclid=CK_q0Zm8q7wCFURc3god2WkAGw


----------



## SchrottRox (1. Februar 2014)

Das ist das Schöne mit Air Berlin, da reicht es die Pedale abzumachen und den Lenker schräg zu stellen. Perfekt, finde ich besser als die klobigen Koffer.


----------



## gotobike (4. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
hat einer der Altitude-Fahrer schon Erfahrung mit einem leichteren LRS in 650b gemacht?
Der originale Satz Sun ringlé 25 mit wheeltech-Naben wiegt doch über 1900 gr.
Leichtere und breitere Felgen für die neue Saison wären ein Versuch wert.
Danke für Euer Feedback
Gruss


----------



## SchrottRox (4. Januar 2015)

Bist im "falschen" Alti-Thread gelandet. Bei uns passt kein 650B - gugg mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rocky-mountain-altitude-650b.609458/


----------



## gotobike (4. Januar 2015)

@SchrottRox 
Danke


----------

